# Strother Archery



## ToughAntlerTees

I cannot wait!


----------



## Archeroni

Wow. That didn't take long.

Good luck!


----------



## Rattler

Kevin,

I cant wait to see the new ride(s)


----------



## mchildress

Good deal.


----------



## Rambu

i want one now..lol... I have an elk hunt at the end of aug.... I think you should send me a bow to test out on an elk..... lol


----------



## Just 1 More

Looking forward to whats to come :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## sawtoothscream

is this the elite guy???????


----------



## nebling

sawtoothscream said:


> is this the elite guy???????



Was! :wink:


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

sawtoothscream said:


> is this the elite guy???????


And the original Bowtech man.


----------



## TMax27

sawtoothscream said:


> is this the elite guy???????


He WAS the Elite guy.


----------



## Rambu

sawtoothscream said:


> is this the elite guy???????


yeah.. He is.... Well more that he was elite....


----------



## Just 1 More

TX Rattlesnake said:


> And the original Bowtech man.


Wasn't he the Oregon Bow guy too? :secret:


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

Just 1 More said:


> Wasn't he the Oregon Bow guy too? :secret:


LOL.........yep


----------



## Just 1 More

One thing you can say for sure... The man is one of the best designers in the bow industry :darkbeer:


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Just 1 More said:


> One thing you can say for sure... The man is one of the best designers in the bow industry :darkbeer:


No doubt about that Frank! I also now own an Elite GT500, I thought you'd want to know!:darkbeer:


----------



## ricksmathew

Cant wait to see what Kein is going to unveil!


----------



## z28melissa

Cannot wait to see what's in store :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## standsitter

Dang!! he has jumped around alot.


----------



## Just 1 More

TAYLOR CO. said:


> No doubt about that Frank! I also now own an Elite GT500, I thought you'd want to know!:darkbeer:


That just pisses me off to no end.. I introduce you to the greatest bows on Earth and you hide from me :sad:


----------



## shootstraight

Best of luck Kevin, exciting times for sure...


----------



## shootstraight

Oh yeah, I'm available for any beta testing that you require. :zip:


----------



## vhunter

Just make sure you don't piss the lefties off. LOL

Welcome back Kevin.


----------



## skinner2

*Strother*

Sweet I can't wait to see what you have in store for us.:darkbeer:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Nothing like PURE Strother's bows in your hand! Welcome back Kevin!!!

TEXAS


----------



## z28melissa

vhunter said:


> Just make sure you don't piss the lefties off. LOL
> 
> Welcome back Kevin.


Or the shorties :embara:


----------



## jjbuilder

Welcome back Kevin! 
When is a unveiling?


----------



## Karbon

Oh boy...

I feel my pockets getting lighter already.


----------



## Running

I might need to sell a kidney to get another '09 bow!


----------



## RamRock

Ill take Two!!......oh wait....


----------



## nebling

Awesome news KS!!! :thumb:


We have a great little group discussion going on now........ taking bets on this years line-up! 

See you over at huntingbrotherhood


----------



## archery ham

vhunter said:


> *Just make sure you don't piss the lefties off*. LOL
> 
> Welcome back Kevin.


 

:zip:


----------



## wassaw

finally, the planets have aligned!

I will bet on....., good limbs, yokes, great strings, thin but balanced grips, toughness, FAST, slim but balanced with the right amount of curves!!


May it be all you have worked for Kevin. Congrats!


----------



## kydirtbag

This is awesome news! I have a dealership spot open and maybe even a Southeast region sales rep...I'll send a resume


----------



## mathewsk

*Wishing....*

Best of luck to Strother Archery... I am sure they will be producing the best bows possible...:darkbeer:


----------



## 116Buck

vhunter said:


> Just make sure you don't piss the lefties off. LOL
> 
> Welcome back Kevin.


I 2nd that!!


----------



## wdriver

*Fantastic!*

*Good luck to Strother Archery! I eagerly await for the release of the new bow(s). I've been wondering about which bow to get as my third bow! This should be interesting, to say the least! Good luck, Kevin!:clap:*


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Man I haven't been this excited about getting a new bow since Kevin made all the 06's bows I have. It looks like one of my E-500's has got to go!!!

TEXAS


----------



## bloodtrail1

Looking forward to checking them out!


----------



## gkonduris

When can I start buying Strother Archery shirts from TAT!

George


----------



## Rattler

gkonduris said:


> When can I start buying Strother Archery shirts from TAT!
> 
> George


I have ordered the first TAT gear


----------



## TexasCanesFan

My Elites are both being sold as we speak!!!!!

Business has just picked up!!!!


----------



## MadArcher

this is going to be good


----------



## Ringtail

Karbon said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> I feel my pockets getting lighter already.


No kidding.....


----------



## Nuwwave

I was thinking of another bow brand (that I don't dare mention in this room), but looks like I will have to wait a bit now.


----------



## trophytaker75

I always said Elite was allot better when Kevin and K8 ran the place and I have not purchased any 09 bows after the falling out with the larsons and the way the conducted buisness hopefully they donot have anything to do with this company and it is just Kevin and Kate if so I see a new bow to play wiith in my future.


----------



## LeftemLeakin

Count me in! :thumb:


----------



## Posted Places

*Nice*

Its been a long week and a half waiting for this! I was there at the new facility and saw the new designs! Its going to be good.


----------



## onmedic

Don't forget Canada!!!!
Some of the best hunting in the world and everyone forgets Canada. We get all the bows real real late, so don't forget Canada.
Man i just got a nice new Elite decal, nice elite T, now i'm going to have to switch again


----------



## gkonduris

Rattler said:


> I have ordered the first TAT gear


Hey Rob.............Hope all is well with your daughter!

Looking forward to seeing the new line up from KS. I've already contacted my dealer


----------



## CHAMPION2

Will definitely have to check the new line out. I see some guys have already started to panic thou with the amount of Elite bows in the classifieds right now??:mg:


----------



## weave

Cannot wait to see what you put out :darkbeer:


----------



## lonehara

*Kevin is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This ladies and gentemen will be a fun and exciting ride. I personally am looking forward to this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mracoustic:


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Get-R-Done ...*

As the ... THUNDER ROLLS .... Glad to see your back. :darkbeer: Now raise the bar on this .... IBO ....thang. Click ... Click ... IBO ??? 368?370?


----------



## disturbed13

wideerhunt said:


> yeah.. He is.... Well more that *he was elite*....


your right
hes better the Elite 
hes the best
heres too you Kevin :darkbeer:
:darkbeer: and one for you


----------



## Sticks&Strings

well kevin, this announcement came sooner than i expected, but it makes a lot of people happy and prevents those who are loose lipped from spilling the beans. i wanted to, but there wasn't a chance of it happening. good thing ahead and i am looking forward to it. tell jeff to get to work. hes had enough time off. 

congrats.


----------



## Masterkiller

Good news.

Don't forget the southpaw canucks:darkbeer:


----------



## x-it

Was Kevin behind the 06 BT Tribute and other 06 BTs.


----------



## johnno

Don't know...but my 06 Ally with Speed mods still ranks as one of the best bows I've had...so if that was you Kevin..heres a big ...:thumbs_up


----------



## Rambu

here is a thought... can we get string lengths so we can start making them now..lol


----------



## tonyb

*Thanks be to whoever*

Words cannot describe how I feel right now, but I may need help in trying to figure out how to explain to my wife that 1. there is a better bow than elite now. 2.I am going to have to buy 2 of them to make sure.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Strother Archery ....*

Kevin you coming home too Mendin or .... are you staying out west? 
Where is Strother Archery?


----------



## Posted Places

*Build site*

bows will be built here in MI.


----------



## ndxt

it'll be interesting, he sure has the following to do almost whatever he wants


----------



## Nuwwave

Kevin, I just need to know if anything will be out before season this year???


----------



## Just 1 More

ndxt said:


> it'll be interesting, he sure has the following to do almost whatever he wants


We be GROUPIES :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Bowbuster

TAYLOR CO. said:


> No doubt about that Frank! I also now own an Elite GT500, I thought you'd want to know!:darkbeer:


:mg: OMG............Dang Trey, it must be a good bow...


Truth be known, I shot the GT500 and it is gonna be in my hands soon.. Pretty sweet shooting rig for sure, gonna get me a black one and make it my target rig.............:darkbeer:


----------



## StrotherArchery

Nuwwave said:


> Kevin, I just need to know if anything will be out before season this year???


Yes...


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

StrotherArchery said:


> Yes...


Call me!


----------



## VorTexan

*howdy!*

what? i'm on the road and this happens?

someone share...


----------



## tuskbuster

StrotherArchery said:


> Yes...


Great...the season opens here July 11th.


----------



## Rattler

tuskbuster said:


> Great...the season opens here July 11th.


whew you are pushin it!  Hail I want something for Elk season!!!!


----------



## Guest

I cant wait for a new Strother bow...


----------



## Guest

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=188


----------



## vhunter

Posted Places said:


> bows will be built here in MI.


Where abouts in MI?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

vhunter said:


> Where abouts in MI?


Right under your nose V. And you didn't know???? LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu

vhunter said:


> Where abouts in MI?


yeah i want to know.... I will drive over to pick mine up... :darkbeer:


----------



## rupejosh

hey kevin any chance on a sneak peek?


----------



## Purka

Good to hear...but you can't sell this one Kevin or you might have to change your name


----------



## heavybows

Thats great maybe I can get 150# compound made:darkbeer: Marlon


----------



## vhunter

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Right under your nose V. And you didn't know???? LOLOL
> 
> TEXAS


Well somebody did kinda say something about a Michigan connection. But you can't always believe what people tell ya on the internet. LOL

By the way I heard you have you bows up for sale. LOL


----------



## Chenry

Hum! You have got my attention. Good luck to you Kevin! Jeff, I think I might have room for another 06.


----------



## rattlinman

*Wow*

Been gone on a mini vacation, was told last night that the announcement was made while I was gone, glad to see so much positive feedback !!!!

Also love to see all those Elite avatars posting positive !!!

exciting times for sure, always nice to see new toys come out this time of the year.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

oooh so there you are. well this is exciting. I'll be looking forward to see what you come up with now.


----------



## archer58 in pa

So, Is this the official thread I should be watching for Specs and prices?

Hey Dan, I'll drive up there and meet you at the new facility. It's only 4 hours from here to Dearborn, so I can make it in no time....


----------



## OBAN

Good things come to those who wait....or, uh, good thing I was broke and waited on a new bow this year. The Guardian needs some company, and it looks like I'll be spending some dough before too long. Congrats to Kevin on his new venture!


----------



## YankeeRebel

Good luck to you and K8T there Kevin. Can't wait to see your next masterpiece. Any chance for a shoot thru riser with binaries? Now that would be something. Just sayin'. :thumb:


----------



## vhunter

Man this is nuts. How about some dang specs already. Make an announcements with no info just doesn't make since.


----------



## Ich Bin

Congrats and good luck with the new venture Kevin. I am looking forward to seeing your new designs.

How is the speed record attempt coming? You had said you thought this year you were going to make a run at raising your record higher. Any progress?

E


----------



## Ringtail

:set1_chores030: looking for details........


----------



## Dugga Boy

Looking forward to what Strother Archery is coming up with.:tongue:

Don't forget the knuckledraggers.:wink:

All the best
DB


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

vhunter said:


> Well somebody did kinda say something about a Michigan connection. But you can't always believe what people tell ya on the internet. LOL
> 
> *By the way I heard you have you bows up for sale.* LOL


That was a practical joke by a couple of hoodlums. Wassaw & TX Rattlesnake!

TEXAS


----------



## Ringtail

TEXAS 10PT said:


> That was a practical joke by a couple of hoodlums. Wassaw & TX Rattlesnake!
> 
> TEXAS


I was :mg:.......Jeff puttin' em out for sale....:faint:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Ringtail said:


> I was :mg:.......Jeff puttin' em out for sale....:faint:


What's up Kevin? How you doin?

TEXAS


----------



## Ringtail

TEXAS 10PT said:


> What's up Kevin? How you doin?
> 
> TEXAS


Longtime no see, right.....been good, you ??


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Ringtail said:


> Longtime no see, right.....been good, you ??


Hangin in there the best I know how!!! Good to see you posting!

TEXAS


----------



## Ringtail

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Hangin in there the best I know how!!! Good to see you posting!
> 
> TEXAS


When was SA officially announced ?? When this thread got started ??


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Ringtail said:


> When was SA officially announced ?? When this thread got started ??


Yes I think that's "officially" when it was announced!

TEXAS


----------



## vhunter

Ringtail said:


> When was SA officially announced ?? When this thread got started ??


Friday afternoon I believe ringworm.


----------



## Early Ice

*I don't like it...*

I know it's everyman for himself, but what's next? his buisness doesn't work out and then he goes to Mathew's. That would be one bow I would not buy!


----------



## Guest

I dont think there are any specs to give out.:zip::darkbeer:


----------



## Guest

Early Ice said:


> I know it's everyman for himself, but what's next? his buisness doesn't work out and then he goes to Mathew's. That would be one bow I would not buy!


Matt McPherson is the next best thing to Kevin Strother.


----------



## StrotherArchery

Bow A ( name to follow )

31 1/2 " ATA
7 3/4 " BH


Bow B ( name to follow )

34" ATA
7 1/8" BH


Bow C ( name to follow )

34" ATA
6 1/8" BH


Speeds to follow...( His fastest yet! )
These bows will be the first in the line-up for this hunting season. We have also designed a children's bow line that will be out in October-November.


----------



## BowTech One

StrotherArchery could you please drop me a line 619-436-7109

Thank You, Jason
Carbon Creations

CC


----------



## Ringtail

StrotherArchery said:


> We have also designed a children's bow line that will be out in October-November.


Absolutely frinkin' fantastic !!!!


----------



## vhunter

Kids bow sounds great. I will need one of those next year too.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Ringtail said:


> Absolutely frinkin' fantastic !!!!





vhunter said:


> Kids bow sounds great. I will need one of those next year too.


Hey Y'all....does it get any better than this????

TEXAS


----------



## Ringtail

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Hey Y'all....does it get any better than this????
> 
> TEXAS


be hard to.......

who is posting under SA, refers to Kev as "his"....

Kate's got her own - KateStrother1......

just wondering....??


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Ringtail said:


> be hard to.......
> 
> who is posting under SA, refers to Kev as "his"....
> 
> Kate's got her own - KateStrother1......
> 
> just wondering....??


I think that is Kevin cut N pasting Kate's post. Hi Kevin!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Ringtail

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I think that is Kevin cut N pasting Kate's post. Hi Kevin!!!
> 
> TEXAS


:thumb:


----------



## rattlinman

*Brit's back ?*



Jaben620 said:


> Matt McPherson is the next best thing to Kevin Strother.


Dude, where in the world did you find "Hooker Britney" ???????

That's cruel man, put the old Brit up...or Tressa, something for gosh sakes !!!


----------



## vhunter

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I think that is Kevin cut N pasting Kate's post. Hi Kevin!!!
> 
> TEXAS


yep that what I though.

Kevin where in Michigan are these bows being made. I always wanted to work in the archery industry.


----------



## Rattler

I dont think Kevin is Strother Archery on here. just from what I am reading into it.

10pt.....it does get better...alot better!


----------



## hartofthethumb

I'm curious also where the bows are going to be made...


----------



## EricO

vhunter said:


> yep that what I though.
> 
> Kevin where in Michigan are these bows being made. I always wanted to work in the archery industry.


In for one. Now we know why Elite never had a 6 inch brace bow.  It was being saved for later :zip:


----------



## vhunter

EricO said:


> In for one. Now we know why Elite never had a 6 inch brace bow.  It was being saved for later :zip:


Yep smart man. Why make money for somebody else when you can make it for yourself.


----------



## Guest

Well i already know which one im gettin. "31 1/2 " ATA 7 3/4 BH"  Dont care about speeds. I like short lightweight rigs. And ill have a SA kids bow as well.


Im jonesin here.


----------



## Guest

Heres my Guess..

Bow A= About 330 or 335 IBO

Bow B= About 340 or 350 IBO

Bow C= About 360 or 370 IBO

Just a guess.


----------



## pointndog

I think I am going with Bow B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hartofthethumb

pointndog said:


> I think I am going with Bow B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am very interested in b or c as well!!


----------



## vhunter

Cracks me up. Nobody has even seen these bows yet or heard any speeds and there already buying them. Whats the price?


----------



## Guest

Bow A is going to be a death machine.


----------



## Guest

vhunter said:


> Crack me up. Nobody has even seen these bows yet or heard any speeds and there already buying them. Whats the price?


I already called James Reynolds at Drop-Tine Archery in SE Kansas and told him if he carries them to order me the first one.:mg:

Give James a call Kevin and make him a dealer!! He wants to be a Strother dealer and i want a Strother bow so........


----------



## vhunter

Jaben620 said:


> I already called James Reynolds at Drop-Tine Archery in SE Kansas and told him if he carries them to order me the first one.:mg:
> 
> Call James Kevin and make him a dealer!! He wants to be a Strother dealer and i want a Strother bow so........


So whats the price man.


----------



## Guest

vhunter said:


> So whats the price man.


Dont know yet.


----------



## vhunter

Jaben620 said:


> Dont know yet.


:mg:I love ya man but thats nuts. LOL


----------



## Guest

vhunter said:


> :mg:I love ya man but thats nuts. LOL


As long as they arent $1000 bare bow im good.:darkbeer:


----------



## Dugga Boy

Hmm?
Judging by the specs even bow B probably won't reach 32"DL.

So, I presume the knuckledraggers have to look for something else.:sad:

DB


----------



## 188 Inches

Lots of great stuff going on in the archery world


----------



## Rambu

StrotherArchery said:


> Bow A ( name to follow )
> 
> 31 1/2 " ATA
> 7 3/4 " BH
> 
> 
> Bow B ( name to follow )
> 
> 34" ATA
> 7 1/8" BH
> 
> 
> Bow C ( name to follow )
> 
> 34" ATA
> 6 1/8" BH
> 
> 
> Speeds to follow...( His fastest yet! )
> These bows will be the first in the line-up for this hunting season. We have also designed a children's bow line that will be out in October-November.



you know my guess for them was not to far off on a few...lol


----------



## Early Ice

*Bow B*

Bow B would be the only one I'd entertain. I have the GT-500 and it's about as Short as I like my bows. It's the shortest I've owned. I don't think I'd buy a Strother's archery bow this year or next. 2011 after his lineup worked it's way out of Elite I'd consider looking into it. 

I don't like short, fast and light so I think what Elite does is interesting. Almost backward from what the industry standard is. z-28, short, light, but not screaming fast...potentially a more forgiving short bow over a screaming fast one. Then, you have a longer ATA bow in the GT-500, and that's the speed bow. I love it because I can shoot a med to longer ATA bow by industry standards, good brace height and shoot it at low weights and achieve nice speeds with a heavy arrow. I think the GT-500 specs are about as good as I've seen.


----------



## StrotherArchery

We will have a longer axle to axle bow out later this year for the target shooters and long draw folks.


----------



## KDS

StrotherArchery said:


> We will have a longer axle to axle bow out later this year for the target shooters and long draw folks.


Will these bows be sporting laminated limbs????


----------



## StrotherArchery

*Message for lefties...*

The left hand bows will be ready to go at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Bowbuster said:


> :mg: OMG............Dang Trey, it must be a good bow...
> 
> 
> Truth be known, I shot the GT500 and it is gonna be in my hands soon.. Pretty sweet shooting rig for sure, gonna get me a black one and make it my target rig.............:darkbeer:


It's a GREAT BOW!! Good hearing from you..Now for what is to come from the master-mind:darkbeer:


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Hey Y'all....does it get any better than this????
> 
> TEXAS



Sounds like he is getting ready to sell soMe '06s guys.

Glad to see a kids bow myself. Will most likely be getting one of those.


----------



## Ringtail

TX Rattlesnake said:


> Sounds like he is getting ready to sell some '06s guys.


That's wrong.......:bounce:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Ringtail said:


> That's wrong.......:bounce:


Kevin,
You missed the subliminal message Jay snuck in there. He said sell soMe bows. Notice how he put "Me" in there! Jay you will never ever get one of my short brace Energy's HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

TEXAS


----------



## Ringtail

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Kevin,
> You missed the subliminal message Jay snuck in there. He said sell soMe bows. Notice how he put "Me" in there! Jay you will never ever get one of my short brace Energy's HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> TEXAS


he's still vying for that one.....:boink:


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

StrotherArchery said:


> The left hand bows will be ready to go at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


niiiiiice. and what about low poundage lefties? haha. i mean.... not that i TRY to make it hard for bow companies or anything....

Tressa


----------



## Slippy Field

okay, how long until people start complaining about ship dates not being met although they haven't even produced a comsumer product yet? 

I'm setting 2 hours as the over/under.


----------



## tuskbuster

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Hey Y'all....does it get any better than this????
> 
> TEXAS


Yes it does. Much better.


----------



## C-fused

C'mon Kate.
It's time to throw s'more chum in the water.:tongue:





:fish2:








:fish1:


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Can not wait to see the new line!!


----------



## Ringtail

CashMoneyRugby said:


> niiiiiice. and what about low poundage lefties? haha. i mean.... not that i TRY to make it hard for bow companies or anything....
> 
> Tressa


Girlie bows are a must.......but low poundage ?? With the beating you dished out on V, I figure you can draw a 60#er........


----------



## vhunter

Ringtail said:


> Girlie bows are a must.......but low poundage ?? With the beating you dished out on V, I figure you can draw a 60#er........


Ha Ha Ha. One lucky bounce off the cross bar and this is what I'm going to get for the next year.

By the way I figured she could draw 80lbs easily.


----------



## Aggieland

Well all I can say is after talking to Kevin earlier in the year he said whatever he has in developement will make me want to sell me Envy. Now if thats the case than man their going to be some Bad ***** bows.. Excited about the move!!!!!!! good job Kevin!


----------



## vhunter

StrotherArchery said:


> The left hand bows will be ready to go at the same time the right handed bows are ready!


I think I may of had some influence on that. At least I would like to think I did.


----------



## Rattler

CashMoneyRugby said:


> niiiiiice. and what about low poundage lefties? haha. i mean.... not that i TRY to make it hard for bow companies or anything....
> 
> Tressa


Tressa, they said the kids bows will be Oct-Nov


----------



## Purka

Split limb bows seem to have taken over in the speed department, so I wonder if ????


----------



## Rattler

kinda doubt due to Kevin's past statements on split limbs


----------



## 220

Rattler said:


> kinda doubt due to Kevin's past statements on split limbs


Woulda, coulda said the same thing about Mathews til this year . . . :wink:

Kevin, Kate, you need to let me help you guys out with a website when the time comes.


----------



## badbow148

It will be a downer if the limbs are not Barnsdale.


----------



## mcluvin

badbow148 said:


> It will be a downer if the limbs are not Barnsdale.


KS believes in good limbs, so if he has chose some other limb than barnsdale rest assured there will be good reason.


----------



## OOPS!

I guess I'm designer loyal lol, I ;ove my elites, but now I want one of these new ones already :embara:


----------



## Rambu

ok when can i have bow c in my hands??? i need to know when to sell my Z...


----------



## Dugga Boy

StrotherArchery said:


> We will have a longer axle to axle bow out later this year for the target shooters and long draw folks.


Thanks for rebuilding my hope. 

DB


----------



## bigdogarcher

StrotherArchery said:


> We will have a longer axle to axle bow out later this year for the target shooters and long draw folks.


Sweet.!!!! Thanks for keepin us in your thoughts.


----------



## tuskbuster

mcluvin said:


> KS believes in good limbs, so if he has chose some other limb than barnsdale rest assured there will be good reason.


Maybe we will be talking about KS limbs the rest of the year............ Or maybe just enjoy shootin the new bows.


----------



## Just 1 More

tuskbuster said:


> Maybe we will be talking about KS limbs the rest of the year............ Or maybe just enjoy shootin the new bows.


Can't wait.. like a kid waiting on Christmas


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Rattler said:


> Tressa, they said the kids bows will be Oct-Nov


oooouch. come oooon. haha.

You guys are just jealous of my GUNS!! *flex*


----------



## bsnile2

KS with all the views on this thread i think you sparked some intrest,now out with the pics and speeds.Everyone talks about good customer service being a factor in purchasing bows.(teasing is not nice)Unless you are changing the design of the bow why wouldn't you want us to see what you have in store.Quit stringing us along and show us what you got.

Brian


----------



## Whaack

bsnile2 said:


> KS with all the views on this thread i think you sparked some intrest,now out with the pics and speeds.Everyone talks about good customer service being a factor in purchasing bows.(teasing is not nice)Unless you are changing the design of the bow why wouldn't you want us to see what you have in store.Quit stringing us along and show us what you got.
> 
> Brian


Well since the archery community is MUCH larger than just us leg humpers on AT I would suspect that there are other variables in play that makes KS want to hold off on releasing his new babies just yet. Just a guess.


----------



## rattlinman

vhunter said:


> I think I may of had some influence on that. At least I would like to think I did.


As much as you moaned and complained about wanting a left-handed Elite for so long.....of course it's all your fault !!!

I bet Tressa gets one before you though......if I have any input in it :set1_punch:


----------



## rattlinman

Whaack said:


> Well since the archery community is MUCH larger than just us leg humpers on AT I would suspect that there are other variables in play that makes KS want to hold off on releasing his new babies just yet. Just a guess.


Who exactly are you refering to when you say "US leghumpers" ?


----------



## mndeerfreek

*can't wait !!!*

if they are as nice as the GT500 or better I will be on board!


----------



## mattgbank

Any dealer info yet?


----------



## vhunter

So what kind of cam system are these bows going to have? How about colors? How about a "Back n Black"


----------



## poole

I have one question. Will they shoot close to advertised speed off the shelf? I have had major elite fans tell me that they are usually on the slow side compared to advertised speed. The elites supposedly have a sweet spot that can be difficult to tune to. Apparently Kevin was one of the few that could tune them to shoot the higher speeds.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

It looks like they are making progress on the website.
http://www.strotherarchery.com/blog/


----------



## Guest

Im just waitn on speeds and names now. And a dealer near me.


----------



## vhunter

Jaben620 said:


> Im just waitn on speeds and names now. And a dealer near me.


And price jabs.


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin

I have the elk hunt tentatively scheduled for us. I just need to know if you are still planning to join us. Call me PLEASE so I can make the arrangements.

David
541-231-3795


----------



## vhunter

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin
> 
> I have the elk hunt tentatively scheduled for us. I just need to know if you are still planning to join us. Call me PLEASE so I can make the arrangements.
> 
> David
> 541-231-3795


Wow DOA. Hows it going old buddy.


----------



## Guest

vhunter said:


> And price jabs.


What he said.


----------



## Ringtail

DOAGuide said:


> Kevin
> 
> I have the elk hunt tentatively scheduled for us. I just need to know if you are still planning to join us. Call me PLEASE so I can make the arrangements.
> 
> David
> 541-231-3795


What's up Dave-O.....what have you and Ang been up to ??


----------



## RCRBUCK

This my be old news but a little bird told me the the new bows were going to be
at the ASA shoot in Metropolis IL. this weekend, may be rumor I dont know.


----------



## Killeminheels

*Hey Kevin and Kate!*

Congrats on the new venture.. 

If you two need anything don't hesitate to call! Can't wait to be shooting the fastest bows on the market!


----------



## tuskbuster

Killeminheels said:


> Congrats on the new venture..
> 
> If you two need anything don't hesitate to call! Can't wait to be shooting the fastest bows on the market!


Hey Kristin.


----------



## Rattler

Kristin! Whooooo Hooooooo Hi Girlie!


----------



## Killeminheels

tuskbuster said:


> Hey Kristin.


Hi handsome! How are you!


----------



## Killeminheels

Rattler said:


> Kristin! Whooooo Hooooooo Hi Girlie!


Hi hun! How are you!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo stoked for Kevin's new bows!!! Had to paddle on out and ride this one!


----------



## vhunter

Killeminheels said:


> Hi hun! How are you!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo stoked for Kevin's new bows!!! Had to paddle on out and ride this one!


Can I get a Hun. It's been awhile. Glad to see you back around.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

Hello Kristin how you been Check your PM's


----------



## ricksmathew

Any single cams in the future?


----------



## Killeminheels

vhunter said:


> Can I get a Hun. It's been awhile. Glad to see you back around.


Hun no,, lol Left handed *****hole.. maybe  Just kidding! You know I love you too! 
Thanks for having me back...


----------



## vhunter

Killeminheels said:


> Hun no,, lol Left handed *****hole.. maybe  Just kidding! You know I love you too!
> Thanks for having me back...


Well you know how I feel about you. The family is coming back together.


----------



## tuskbuster

Killeminheels said:


> Hi handsome! How are you!


Doin fine baby girl. And you.


----------



## Rattler

Killeminheels said:


> Hun no,, lol Left handed *****hole.. maybe  Just kidding! You know I love you too!
> Thanks for having me back...


LOL POST of the YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## vhunter

Rattler said:


> LOL POST of the YEAR!!!!!!


Oh Rob you just jealous. Ya know.

Hey did you get a free bow for naming c.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Just saw B and C have their names. I can't believe they went with sr-71:mg:. You know you are going to have to offer grips for it for sure now right.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Kristin, Good to see you posting. Not that I expect you to remember, but I hung onto that gto and ended up lovin' it. I had to give it another chance after the CS I got from you. Thanks sooo much for that!


----------



## Ringtail

Killeminheels said:


> Congrats on the new venture..
> 
> If you two need anything don't hesitate to call! Can't wait to be shooting the fastest bows on the market!


hello Sweetness !!!!!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Killeminheels said:


> Congrats on the new venture..
> 
> If you two need anything don't hesitate to call! Can't wait to be shooting the fastest bows on the market!


Hey Kristin!!! Good to see you posting again. Hope all is well with you!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Hi Kristen!:RockOn:


----------



## DOAGuide

Looks like the "old gang" has moved to a different local! What up guys (and of course our favorite girls)? Been busy with other stuff and now back on track.


----------



## cajun blake

what's kicking you bunch of bohemian monkeys 

might as well post up a pic to hydrate your salivary glands 

truly one of Kevin's favorite foods from back home in Louisiana ............ crawfish etouffee' 












ringtail, good to see your back in the saddle amigo ( i was worried about you) 

very pleased to read the posts from those we haven't seen in quite some time :thumbs_up

Rob, whenever your shop is up and running sporting the new rides , drop me a PM as we can have a kick-as$ss cajun crawfish boil 

everyone's invited to Rob's house :rock:



















*

BTW , congrats to K&K , can't wait to experience the new rides* 



.


----------



## BowTech One

PM me if you would like to see a Carbon Fiber grip for the SA bows! If the demand is there I will see what I can do to fill the demand!!!

Jason

CC


----------



## browndiamond

got you a tester here.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Weird to see the old crew coming back together. I like it 

Tressa


----------



## rattlinman

CashMoneyRugby said:


> Weird to see the old crew coming back together. I like it
> 
> Tressa


+2 or 3...first Tressa, now Kristen and Cajun....seems like everyone is coming home!!!

As I posted on the name thread...Old school gang is back !!!!!!

(and all are led by Kate....how cool is that ?)


----------



## archer58 in pa

Hi there Kristin,
Glad to hear from you. Are you going to part of the "new team" ?


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> +2 or 3...first Tressa, now Kristen and Cajun....seems like everyone is coming home!!!
> 
> As I posted on the name thread...Old school gang is back !!!!!!
> 
> (and all are led by Kate....how cool is that ?)


I think we need to start our own social group. The old crew.


----------



## Rattler

vhunter said:


> I think we need to start our own social group. The old crew.


no no...OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## Aggieland

Im down with some old school....


----------



## Ringtail

AggieHoyt28 said:


> Im down with some old school....


- x2


----------



## DOAGuide

This is too funny. Now who will be the first to get ALL Strother Bows? Are we gonna start that again? I am gunning for Texas 10 point on this one. LMAO!

Ringtail......How the heck have you been brother?


----------



## Ringtail

DOAGuide said:


> This is too funny. Now who will be the first to get ALL Strother Bows? Are we gonna start that again? I am gunning for Texas 10 point on this one. LMAO!
> 
> Ringtail......How the heck have you been brother?


Excellent.....you guys ??

And Jeff will be on the hot list.....:zip:


----------



## Rambu

so when do we get speeds?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

DOAGuide said:


> This is too funny. Now who will be the first to get ALL Strother Bows? Are we gonna start that again? I am gunning for Texas 10 point on this one. LMAO!
> 
> Ringtail......How the heck have you been brother?





Ringtail said:


> Excellent.....you guys ??
> 
> And Jeff will be on the hot list.....:zip:



Truth be known, I don't much fancy the short ATA bows and I don't think I would be a very good shot with a bow that has a 6 1/8 BH at 29" draw. I do however think that the Infinity will be my kind of bow. Same specs as an E-500 cept faster....kinda like on roids!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Ringtail

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Truth be known, I don't much fancy the short ATA bows and I don't think I would be a very good shot with a bow that has a 6 1/8 BH at 29" draw. I do however think that the Infinity will be my kind of bow. Same specs as an E-500 cept faster....kinda like on roids!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


you never know.....the bug may bite ya.....


----------



## Viper_ed

*name game*

How about SA-31 ( Strother Archery, 31 1/2 ATA )
Worth a shot, Thanks


----------



## Karbon

Old School...that's funny...


----------



## DOAGuide

What are the color options?


----------



## Ringtail

DOAGuide said:


> What are the color options?


Hopefully....all black, AT'ish, Predator and MAX-1 & 4.....


----------



## rattlinman

Ringtail said:


> Hopefully....all black, AT'ish, Predator and MAX-1 & 4.....


Ding Ding Ding, you hit two of them on the head.....wish I could tell you which, but :zip:

This thread is kinda fealing warm and fuzzy

If we're going "old school", I nominate V-hunter as "Old Blue" !!!


----------



## three5x5s

This thread looks like the first forum I joined. lot of good folks were over there.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

three5x5s said:


> this thread looks like the first forum i joined. Lot of good folks were over there.


x2!


----------



## rattlinman

*Karbon*

Man, I didn't even see you up there !!!

Welcome my friend...get ready to do some more comparisons again !!!!!


----------



## hartofthethumb

rattlinman said:


> Ding Ding Ding, you hit two of them on the head.....wish I could tell you which, but :zip:
> 
> This thread is kinda fealing warm and fuzzy
> 
> If we're going "old school", I nominate V-hunter as "Old Blue" !!!


Predator?, please please let one of the colors be predator(brown)


----------



## Ringtail

rattlinman said:


> Ding Ding Ding, you hit two of them on the head.....wish I could tell you which, but :zip:
> 
> This thread is kinda fealing warm and fuzzy
> 
> If we're going "old school", I nominate V-hunter as "Old Blue" !!!


Ya ma boy Blue !!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Ringtail said:


> Ya ma boy Blue !!!!!!


Now I am going to piss myself everytime I watch that. V how does this always happen to you?LOL!


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> Ding Ding Ding, you hit two of them on the head.....wish I could tell you which, but :zip:
> 
> This thread is kinda fealing warm and fuzzy
> 
> If we're going "old school", I nominate V-hunter as "Old Blue" !!!


Um, Didn't blue die in that movie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGS6najMzjI&feature=related


----------



## vhunter

Ringtail said:


> Hopefully....all black, AT'ish, Predator and MAX-1 & 4.....


You forgot NVG.


----------



## DOAGuide

vhunter said:


> Um, Didn't blue die in that movie.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGS6najMzjI&feature=related


Yeah but what a way to go!:darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter

DOAGuide said:


> Yeah but what a way to go!:darkbeer:


Ya, I hope I make tomorrow night in my KY wrestling match. If you don't hear from me I died happy.


Speaking of KY wrestling. What up huntingchic? I haven't played you a song in awhile.LOL


----------



## HuntingChic

Since we are talking about "OLD SCHOOL" I'm here too!!! How is everybody? I vote for 10 point he will get the bows!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

She is here and laughing her rear end off..........KY wrestling...........too funny.


----------



## vhunter

DOAGuide said:


> She is here and laughing her rear end off..........KY wrestling...........too funny.


Ya funny, your right it was just a joke. Um Um ya a joke right huntingchic:wink: :zip:


----------



## archer58 in pa

Geez, I've been busy at work all day. I didn't know we were having a reunion.
This is too funny. Wow.


----------



## VorTexan

cajun blake said:


> what's kicking you bunch of bohemian monkeys
> 
> might as well post up a pic to hydrate your salivary glands
> 
> truly one of Kevin's favorite foods from back home in Louisiana ............ crawfish etouffee'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ringtail, good to see your back in the saddle amigo ( i was worried about you)
> 
> very pleased to read the posts from those we haven't seen in quite some time :thumbs_up
> 
> Rob, whenever your shop is up and running sporting the new rides , drop me a PM as we can have a kick-as$ss cajun crawfish boil
> 
> everyone's invited to Rob's house :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> BTW , congrats to K&K , can't wait to experience the new rides*
> 
> 
> 
> .



Low Blow but it may work.


----------



## Aggieland

Sweet, Rob is buying everything for the party.. Count my in!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbarber

I'm in and good to see everyone in one spot again


----------



## Rattler

I'll supply my pad if CB brings the aaayyyyeeeeeeeee food, who has the liquid supplement?

Back to the bows......I cant wait to see what they will shoot like.


----------



## Aggieland

i wanna see what they look like. and speeds!!!!!


----------



## EricO

AggieHoyt28 said:


> i wanna see what they look like. and speeds!!!!!


I'm interested to see what the grip looks like. That's one thing that changed very little on the entire line of elites through the years.


I wonder if they will be priced lower initially, as elites were, in order to get their foot in the door.


----------



## Rattler

EricO said:


> I'm interested to see what the grip looks like. That's one thing that changed very little on the entire line of elites through the years.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will be priced lower initially, as elites were, in order to get their foot in the door.


$789 msrp buddy


----------



## Rambu

i want max 4 camo..  and when do we get the speeds...


----------



## DOAGuide

There are quite a few unknowns right now that seem to have people speculating. I for one would not worry at all. We all know that Kevin and Kate have been industry leaders when it comes to cutting edge technology. I for one have complete faith that this new line up will live up to our expectations.

With that being said I will admit that I am just as anxious to see them as everyone else. Hopefully sometime this weekend we will get pics from the show they are attending.

Good things are coming........Good things!

David


----------



## tuskbuster

EricO said:


> I'm interested to see what the grip looks like. That's one thing that changed very little on the entire line of elites through the years.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will be priced lower initially, as elites were, in order to get their foot in the door.


The grip is changed...............I hear.


----------



## Early Ice

*Big mistake*

I think they made a horrible decision. Elite is a sleeping giant, the shops that are selling them in my area have tripled in the last 2 months. We'll see how Strother's Archery does, my prediction is a hard fall.


----------



## b_vanfossen

well no matter what- I still love my GT500!!


----------



## vhunter

b_vanfossen said:


> well no matter what- i still love my gt500!!


+1.


----------



## Early Ice

*As do I...*

If anyone was looking for a new bow, I'd bet a lot of money that if you took 10 people, let them shoot every bow on the market, then shoot an Elite, 8 iof 10 would buy one. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out a smooth draw, rock solid wall, quiet, great design, good string set, top of the line limbs....etc, need I say more? I hope Strother Archery is on top of their game, I don't care who his followers are because it's going to be rough going with the Giant he created in Elite.


----------



## vhunter

Early Ice said:


> If anyone was looking for a new bow, I'd bet a lot of money that if you took 10 people, let them shoot every bow on the market, then shoot an Elite, 8 iof 10 would buy one. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out a smooth draw, rock solid wall, quiet, great design, good string set, top of the line limbs....etc, need I say more? I hope Strother Archery is on top of their game, I don't care who his followers are because it's going to be rough going with the Giant he created in Elite.


The same was said when he left bowtech to start Elite.


----------



## Karbon

Change in the GRIP????


That's my issue with any Elite. I hate the grip angle.

I'll bring the liquid refreshments to this party!


----------



## Early Ice

*I've been wrong before*

I never said that about him leaving bowtech, I never thought it was true. I thought when he left their he was setting to do something big. He did just that. If he pulls this one off, My hat will be off to him. I'll own a Strother Archery bow. For me right now, the 2009 line up looks a little weak, by specs alone, there is not a bow I'd shoot.


----------



## Aggieland

Man, Kevin has created the best bows on the market at every place he has ventured. What makes you even think for one moment he won't continue his success.Each bow he builds gets better and better along the way.. Im betting these will be the best yet.. But we will see.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Early Ice said:


> I think they made a horrible decision. Elite is a sleeping giant, the shops that are selling them in my area have tripled in the last 2 months. We'll see how Strother's Archery does, my prediction is a hard fall.


What will the weather be like next month at this time in Tokyo?


----------



## DOAGuide

I personally think both companies are going to be just fine. Elite has an outstanding and motivated staff with will ensure the success of Elite. Kevin is hands down the best designer on the planet. I think both will be the new power houses of the archery industry and I wish them both the best!

I just love new stuff. I am looking at my "bow wall" and have 12 hanging and another 4 in cases. When I have 50 I might stop buying. Ah hell who am I kidding.....I WANT THEM ALL!


----------



## Otter5

ToughAntlerTees said:


> What will the weather be like next month at this time in Tokyo?


Bright+Sunny


----------



## mahenry25

vhunter said:


> Just make sure you don't piss the lefties off. LOL
> 
> Welcome back Kevin.


ya i hope some lefties come out the same time the righties do. I gave up on trying to get a left handed gt500. can't wait to see what coming out now.


----------



## Karbon

It's the rainy season right now in Japan...for the next month or so...


----------



## LeftemLeakin

tuskbuster said:


> The grip is changed...............I hear.



:faint:


----------



## Ich Bin

Early Ice said:


> If anyone was looking for a new bow, I'd bet a lot of money that if you took 10 people, let them shoot every bow on the market, then shoot an Elite, 8 iof 10 would buy one. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out a smooth draw, rock solid wall, quiet, great design, good string set, top of the line limbs....etc, need I say more? I hope Strother Archery is on top of their game, I don't care who his followers are because it's going to be rough going with the Giant he created in Elite.


You do realize that everything Elite, even for next year is Kevin...right? The only reason he lost the ownership was legal battles with Bowtech. If it hadn't been for that, he would still own Elite, and he would be the one spending the money to get production and the dealer network ramped up, not Elite Outdoors...aka Pete. As long as he avoids the legal battles, in five years he should be ready to go national and ramp up production and marketing. It will take him awhile to get there though, IMO.

E


----------



## vhunter

Ich Bin said:


> You do realize that everything Elite, even for next year is Kevin...right? The only reason he lost the ownership was legal battles with Bowtech. If it hadn't been for that, he would still own Elite, and he would be the one spending the money to get production and the dealer network ramped up, not Elite Outdoors...aka Pete. As long as he avoids the legal battles, in five years he should be ready to go national and ramp up production and marketing. It will take him awhile to get there though, IMO.
> 
> E


No it won't. He's not alone this time.


----------



## EricO

tuskbuster said:


> The grip is changed...............I hear.




Thanks Don.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Any more info available yet?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Kristen that hug you gave me at the ATA show has worn off. And as for the rest of the motley crew, I'm watching you.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## tuskbuster

Dave Nowlin said:


> Kristen that hug you gave me at the ATA show has worn off. And as for the rest of the motley crew, I'm watching you.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Motley? Prepare to be amazed.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Dave Nowlin said:


> Kristen that hug you gave me at the ATA show has worn off. And as for the rest of the motley crew, I'm watching you.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Now the crew is complete!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Anybody have any news from Metropolis??


----------



## Dave Nowlin

No new Strother Archery products were unveiled. Be patient Grasshopper, Rome wasn't built in a day. Only God can create truly worthwhile things in a day. For mere mortals, it takes a little longer.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Early Ice

*I know*

the 2010 Elite line-up is Kevin's...


----------



## KateStrother1

*Elite 2010*

No Kevin did NOT design anything for 2010 for Elite. If you have been told that, you have been lied too.


----------



## Rambu

KateStrother1 said:


> No Kevin did NOT design anything for 2010 for Elite. If you have been told that, you have been lied too.


thanks kate... I had heard they were too... Good to have that cleared...


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

KateStrother1 said:


> No Kevin did NOT design anything for 2010 for Elite. If you have been told that, you have been lied too.


That should clear it up for many who have been speculating otherwise.

Thank you Kate!

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu

kate seeing your on...... How about some speeds????  Or at least one of them.....


----------



## KateStrother1

You will have speeds very very soon!


----------



## Rambu

KateStrother1 said:


> You will have speeds very very soon!


today yet???????:secret:


----------



## Rattler

expect to be impressed peeps!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the information..... speculation was Kevin had the 2010 line-up designed for Elite.... Looking forward to these bows.... anticipating something like 2006 atleast for me......


----------



## DirtNapTV

*Strother*

Can't you guys for the most part let well enough alone and realize the guy is very talented when it comes to archery and just let things happen without starting a bunch of he said she said.

Kevin will do fine Elite will be OK and so will the rest of the archery world.


----------



## cbarber

bump for pics and the name of the 3rd bow...


----------



## pluckem

Speeds Reveled
June 27, 2009
After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.

While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. Every bow will shoot the speeds rated or higher with the new Strother Cams.

Pro Chrono Digital With Infared Light System (first speed) Infared Easton Chrono ( second Speed)
These speeds are at Kevins smoothest draw yet, you will love these!

SR-71: 34″ axle to axle, 6 1/8″ brace

25″ 305 fps 308 fps
26″ 315 fps 318 fps
27″ 325 fps 328 fps
28″ 335 fps 338 fps
29″ 344 fps 347 fps
30″ 353 fps 356 fps

Infinity: 34 axle to axle, 7 1/8″ brace

26″ 305 fps 308 fps
27″ 315 fps 318 fps
28″ 325 fps 328 fps
29″ 335 fps 338 fps
30″ 344 fps 347 fps

Soon to be Named: 31 1/2″ axle to axle, 7 3/4″ brace

26″ 296 fps 299 fps
27″ 306 fps 309 fps
28″ 315 fps 318 fps
29″ 325 fps 328 fps
30″ 335 fps 338 fps



or
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=950924


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

cbarber said:


> bump for pics and the name of the 3rd bow...


Haven't see you in a while Corey. How is that shop coming along?


----------



## cbarber

TX Rattlesnake said:


> Haven't see you in a while Corey. How is that shop coming along?


hey Jay, opening august 1st, everything is going good. just busy as usual, hopefully we can get a new bow company in by then


----------



## Rambu

like the speeds.... but please tell me there will be half sizes........


----------



## Otter5

wideerhunt said:


> like the speeds.... but please tell me there will be half sizes........


Post #16 in the speed revealed thread. :thumbs_up


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

cbarber said:


> hey Jay, opening august 1st, everything is going good. just busy as usual, hopefully we can get a new bow company in by then


Getting ready to turn the EForce into a RForce. Just tell me when to send it your way.


----------



## Killeminheels

Dave Nowlin said:


> Kristen that hug you gave me at the ATA show has worn off. And as for the rest of the motley crew, I'm watching you.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


:grouphug: Hug from me to you! 

Hope you are doing well Dave, I have missed hearing your voice! but seeing your type is a supplement! 

Kristin


----------



## Rambu

Otter5 said:


> Post #16 in the speed revealed thread. :thumbs_up


got a link?? cause i can not find it....


----------



## Otter5

wideerhunt said:


> got a link?? cause i can not find it....


KateStrother1 
Registered User Join Date: Jun 2009
Location: Washington
Posts: 13 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They will be in 1/2 draw increments. The Draw lengths are spot on. The speeds listed are Kevin's smoothest draws yet. You are going to LOVE them!! You will have wonderful photo's to drool over very soon.


----------



## Aggieland

Man I can't wait for some pics.. Very exciting!!!


----------



## rattlinman

vhunter said:


> +1.


Your new avatar is killing me man !! Cannot be away from the internet that long ever again. So "Old Blue" it is for you ? Dude...can't stop laughing....too funny.

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## EASTON94

I like the way they are doing their speeds, other bow companies could learn a lesson from that. The speeds for each draw length is very handy information!! '94


----------



## StrictBaptist

WOW!
i leave for a month and come back to this!!!

awsome awsome awsome..

I will be buying a SA bow for sure... cannot wait for it...
I was going to get a z28, but decided not to now...


----------



## dobie07

*question?*

Is it pronounced ST -ROW- THURR, or ST -RUTHER (sounds like brother) ???


----------



## crooked stick

Karbon said:


> Change in the GRIP????
> 
> 
> That's my issue with any Elite. I hate the grip angle.
> 
> I'll bring the liquid refreshments to this party!




Me second.. I prefer less angle.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

dobie07 said:


> Is it pronounced ST -ROW- THURR, or ST -RUTHER *(sounds like brother)* ???


That's it.....sounds like brother with an S

TEXAS


----------



## labdad

So it sounds like Smothers Brothers.......


----------



## JWT

easton94 said:


> i like the way they are doing their speeds, other bow companies could learn a lesson from that. The speeds for each draw length is very handy information!! '94


+1


----------



## meatman76

Its been 48 hours..shouldnt we have a bow name?


----------



## RamRock

I hope we have a name, there were lots of GREAT names to choose from


----------



## rattlinman

*"the name"*

You know you've become "notorious" when people are suddenly trying to figure out how to pronounce your name.....too funny.

Or you've become an "enigma", whichever you prefer.

Either way, leak some more info soon, the natives are getting restless!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

We need more information... Im going to loose it. Bring on the pics!!!!


----------



## rodney482

meatman76 said:


> Its been 48 hours..shouldnt we have a bow name?


----------



## mdewitt71

meatman76 said:


> Its been 48 hours..shouldnt we have a bow name?


Heck with that *SHOW ME PICS*..........
I will call it what I want, I just wanna see the beasts. :darkbeer:


----------



## StrictBaptist

We Have a Winner!!!
June 30, 2009


We decided on the name for bow A…

“Vanquish”

The lucky winner is Karbon!

Sorry it took us a bit longer than expected, we wanted the right name for this bow. Check out the definition for vanquish, it says it all.


from the blog


----------



## alfabuck

Koontzy said:


> We Have a Winner!!!
> June 30, 2009
> 
> 
> We decided on the name for bow A…
> 
> “Vanquish”
> 
> The lucky winner is Karbon!
> 
> Sorry it took us a bit longer than expected, we wanted the right name for this bow. Check out the definition for vanquish, it says it all.
> 
> 
> from the blog


Haha! I picked that name before you! Haha! :tongue:


----------



## Otter5

Congrats Karbon!!


----------



## rodney482

good pick!


----------



## Aggieland

Good job Karbon.. Im going to go throw up now. lol


----------



## alfabuck

WOW!That name did get picked,i thought he was kidding, but i had it first.:sad:


----------



## mtelknut

Congrats to you Karbon, and Thank you Strother Archery for the opportunity..


----------



## ctmartinshooter

Good name


----------



## Aggieland

Just wondering what general day/time should we be expecting pics.. Im dieing to see these machines.. thanks..


----------



## StrotherArchery

alfabuck said:


> Haha! I picked that name before you! Haha! :tongue:


You are right, we overlooked it in your list of names. The winner is alfabuck, sorry for the mistake!


----------



## rodney482

ctmartinshooter said:


> Good name


oops

when you change your post it makes mine look goofy...


----------



## rodney482

StrotherArchery said:


> You are right, we overlooked it in your list of names. The winner is alfabuck, sorry for the mistake!


lol


----------



## ctmartinshooter

rodney482 said:


> oops
> 
> when you change your post it makes mine look goofy...


Haha. Well, I'll redeem you. In my original post, I noted that there's an English bowyer who makes a recurve called the Vanquish.


----------



## alfabuck

Wow! Thank you so much. It would be an honor to shoot one of your works of art. i'm so excited. WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482

ctmartinshooter said:


> haha. Well, i'll redeem you. In my original post, i noted that there's an english bowyer who makes a recurve called the vanquish.


haha


----------



## 29innovator70

ok, now that we are all totally jealous of alfabuck, can we please see some pics to help sooth the pain?


----------



## alfabuck

I'm so excited guys and happy to be picked through all of the awesome names and possibilities there were.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Congrats alfabuck!


----------



## Otter5

Otter5 said:


> Congrats Karbon!!


Ok, Congrats Alfabuck.


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks guys. I wish everyone could have won one with me.


----------



## mtelknut

mtelknut said:


> Congrats to you Karbon, and Thank you Strother Archery for the opportunity..



Strike that,,, congrats Alfabuck.


----------



## Ringtail

StrotherArchery said:


> You are right, we overlooked it in your list of names. The winner is alfabuck, sorry for the mistake!


someone's gonna be mad.........


----------



## hartofthethumb

alfabuck said:


> Thanks guys. I wish everyone could have won one with me.


Well, if it would make you feel good you could send it to me:darkbeer: J/K, congrats! 

Now that that's settled, we just need some pics......PLEASE, pretty please


----------



## JWT

Ringtail said:


> someone's gonna be mad.........


:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## Rambu

poor karbon..lol


----------



## Aggieland

Yeah, Karbon is prob in a closet somewhere crying right now haha. But ya never know they might just hook him up with a bow too.


----------



## Karbon

Can I at least BUY one asap...
Please send a SR-71 to Scottie/PA asap...

I think they noticed mine...I should at least be able to buy a bow early after I nearly died with joy, then was crushed with sadness with the second pm that I lost.


----------



## ricksmathew

Congrats Alfabuck, hopefully I will get to see the bow at Swatara Crek someday!


----------



## alfabuck

Thanks man.You'll definitely see me at some 3ds around the area or at the IBO Worlds. Thank you Strothers for this huge opportunity.


----------



## cajun blake

congrats alpha ...

poor Karbon.... kinda like winning the Powerball and later realizing you missed it by 1 number :mg:

i feel your pain amigo


----------



## DustyRx

Karbon said:


> Can I at least BUY one asap...
> Please send a SR-71 to Scottie/PA asap...
> 
> I think they noticed mine...I should at least be able to buy a bow early after I nearly died with joy, then was crushed with sadness with the second pm that I lost.


That bites Karbon! 


I am pulling for Karbon to get a free bow also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone else?
Come on Strothers give this man a bow. It's not like he won't buy a truck load of them anyway, lol.


----------



## Karbon

I just want to buy one asap...

(Even though my heart had been broken)


----------



## HOYTLVR

DustyRx said:


> That bites Karbon!
> 
> 
> I am pulling for Karbon to get a free bow also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone else?
> Come on Strothers give this man a bow. It's not like he won't buy a truck load of them anyway, lol.


I'll second that... what a tease


----------



## Rambu

karbon should get the first bow off the line for the teaser.... Make him buy it though...lol... and kevin and kate should sign it... lol... In hot pink..lol.... and sent it with pink strings..lol


----------



## ShootingABN!

*info*

Dealer info?


----------



## 2xR

DustyRx said:


> That bites Karbon!
> 
> 
> I am pulling for Karbon to get a free bow also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone else?
> Come on Strothers give this man a bow. It's not like he won't buy a truck load of them anyway, lol.


X2, x3, oh heck x 4 - 100... free bow for K


----------



## Jersey Ray

Killeminheels said:


> :grouphug: Hug from me to you!
> 
> Hope you are doing well Dave, I have missed hearing your voice! but seeing your type is a supplement!
> 
> Kristin


Hey there Stranger,how ya been?  Oh,and:hal:  I know somewhere there is a Bow for "Jersey Ray"...:shade:


----------



## StrotherArchery

Karbon will also be getting a bow from Strother Archery, it was our mistake, and not right if we do not send one his way.


----------



## Karbon

WOW!

That's the coolest thing I've ever heard.

SA FAN FOR LIFE!


----------



## ctmartinshooter

Karbon got two things for free -- a bow and bipolar disorder.


----------



## JWT

ctmartinshooter said:


> Karbon got two things for free -- a bow and bipolar disorder.


That is so true and soooooo funny

Way to GO Strothers!!

Now........post some pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## CHAMPION2

Congrats on the bow Karbon. Very excited to see the longer ata version that Strotthers archery is going to release. I think a cool name for that one would be the Vision!!


----------



## cordini

Congrats Karbon.....No more "Over/Under" to worry about! LOL!


----------



## Karbon

First of all, thank you Strother Archery. That's way cool of you and I will also buy a bow so you get some additional business out of me...(like anyone doubted that with my issues).

Second of all, I consider my "disorder" to be too much fun to medicate or treat.

At least I'm not as bad as some others...wait, I am.


----------



## rodney482

StrotherArchery said:


> Karbon will also be getting a bow from Strother Archery, it was our mistake, and not right if we do not send one his way.


You just received my attention!

Very classy!

This will be remembered!~


----------



## Rattler

Way to Step up SA!!!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> WOW!
> 
> That's the coolest thing I've ever heard.
> 
> SA FAN FOR LIFE!


Congrats!  
Awesome gesture Strother!


----------



## RamRock

WOW. looks like there starting right off with EXCELANT customer Service:darkbeer:


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Very nice gesture. Congrats. to both winners


----------



## Otter5

RamRock said:


> WOW. looks like there starting right off with EXCELANT customer Service:darkbeer:


:thumbs_up X1. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## CYRIL

Top notch!!!!!!!!!!! Now may we have a pic and order info?


----------



## Whaack

StrotherArchery said:


> Karbon will also be getting a bow from Strother Archery, it was our mistake, and not right if we do not send one his way.


That is pretty cool right there. Congrats on your new bow.


----------



## DustyRx

StrotherArchery said:


> Karbon will also be getting a bow from Strother Archery, it was our mistake, and not right if we do not send one his way.



Awesome!! 
You guys have my respect for sure now, way to go. 


Congrats Karbon. You may need to send that bow to me to test out for a while.


----------



## Belicoso

Congrats Karbon........nice gesture from SA as well.
Just build Karbon a 29.5 inch draw bow please, I would take good care of it till replacement will come in.


----------



## ricksmathew

Very class act, congrats Karbon!!


----------



## DOAGuide

WOW! Now thats customer service. My hat is off to Strother Archery! Class act as usual!


----------



## skinner2

*strother archery*



Karbon said:


> WOW!
> 
> That's the coolest thing I've ever heard.
> 
> SA FAN FOR LIFE!


Congrats on getting the bow karbon. I am hoping to see pics soon.


----------



## mtelknut

Congrats to both winners and hats off to Strother Archery.. Awesome


----------



## alfabuck

Unbeleivable! Just goes to show everyone what kind of company Strother is.It doesn't get any better than that. My hats off to Kevin and the whole Strother team.Also a big congradulations to Karbon,great minds think alike,or at least i like to think that.LOL! STROTHERS ROCKS!


----------



## jamesbowman

Enough hoopla already give me a pic and a date to get one! I got an elk hunt coming up!!


----------



## DOAGuide

I am sure they will post up pics and more info when they can. My understanding is they are SUPER busy in the shop as can be expected. Lets give them a little breathing room and understanding. I am sure they want to post as bad as we want to see.

(Man that was hard to type, cause I want to see them just as bad as the rest of you)

David


----------



## 220

DOAGuide said:


> I am sure they will post up pics and more info when they can. My understanding is they are SUPER busy in the shop as can be expected. Lets give them a little breathing room and understanding. I am sure they want to post as bad as we want to see.
> 
> (Man that was hard to type, cause I want to see them just as bad as the rest of you)
> 
> David


+1.

I'm as anxious as anyone to see what they put out, but no doubt the more time and attention to detail, the better bow we'll see in the end! :shade:


----------



## Out West

I go away on vacation for two weeks, and come back to see all of these changes. Glad to see Strother Archery starting up. Haven't read all of the posts, but are the new bows going to use the two track cams? When are details on the bows being released?


----------



## 188 Inches

StrotherArchery said:


> Karbon will also be getting a bow from Strother Archery, it was our mistake, and not right if we do not send one his way.


That's a classy move. Well played. Just what I expect from a fine new company.

Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinsou

This thread is WORTHLESS without PICTURES! 

:izza:


----------



## Ringtail

rodney482 said:


> You just received my attention!
> 
> Very classy!
> 
> This will be remembered!~


No Kidding !!!!

That is why so many follow Kevin and Kate.....they're awesome.


----------



## ShootingABN!

*hello?*



ShootingABN! said:


> Dealer info?


pm's and still no info?


----------



## Karbon

Kate said pics are to follow soon and we all know the speeds, ata, brace specs.

I can't hardly wait but I know it will be worth it.


Super cool people and a great designer here...how could we go wrong here?


----------



## 29innovator70

no no no, I swear I said vanquish first, can I get a free one too???





I am SOOOOOO jealous, congrats to KARBON and ALFABUCK!


----------



## CYRIL

LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER LONG NIGHT.


----------



## Shinsou

BTW - are these split or solid limb bows?

:izza:


----------



## jjbuilder

Congrats Karbon and alphabuck! 

Well Karbon it looks like you will at least save a few bucks off the 10k you'll spend on bows in the next year.....lol

Seriously, congrats to both of you guys!


----------



## StrotherArchery

We just want everyone to know that we see your requests for dealer information, and will have dealer applications out very soon. 
Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Karbon

jjbuilder said:


> Congrats Karbon and alphabuck!
> 
> Well Karbon it looks like you will at least save a few bucks off the 10k you'll spend on bows in the next year.....lol
> 
> Seriously, congrats to both of you guys!


It was scary sad what I spent and sold this year...not happening again.

I'm done now.

(lol)


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Thanks*

Thank you.

aaron




StrotherArchery said:


> We just want everyone to know that we see your requests for dealer information, and will have dealer applications out very soon.
> Thank you for your patience!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> It was scary sad what I spent and sold this year...not happening again.
> 
> I'm done now.
> 
> (lol)


Who are you talking too? It must be to those who don't know you, because those of us that do know you, know better!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## mtelknut

Ray, he must be talking to those voices in his head,,, lol.


----------



## Maybee-R

StrotherArchery said:


> Karbon will also be getting a bow from Strother Archery, it was our mistake, and not right if we do not send one his way.


Freaken Karbon! You lucky dawg! LOL! Congrats thats the coolist thing I seen Yet.


----------



## Karbon

NO KIDDING!

(on the voices and the coolest thing)


----------



## alfabuck

You stick with me Karbon ,i'll get you a new bow..:wink:....:tongue:Now if i coud get you to take me whitetail hunting in that haven you live in up there..:wink:


----------



## Karbon

oohh...

Well...If Kevin, Kate or StrotherArchery are in the neighborhood...

I think I can work something out.


----------



## alfabuck

Karbon said:


> oohh...
> 
> Well...If Kevin, Kate or StrotherArchery are in the neighborhood...
> 
> I think I can work something out.


Oh well i tryed. LOL! Good luck with your new bow man.


----------



## 2xR

Maybee-R said:


> Freaken Karbon! You lucky dawg! LOL! Congrats thats the coolist thing I seen Yet.



You ain't a whistlin' dixie Rick. i sent karbon an email last night and said that if it wasn't for bad luck K wouldn't have any luck at all...

Steve, NEVERMIND and congratulations my little stumpy-armed midget buddy!!!


----------



## BoCoMo

Congrats to both the winners. Kudos to strother archery too.


----------



## three5x5s

Congrats Karbon & alfabuck on your win!! its going to be a long wait till you get that new bow in your hands.


----------



## XTFreak

StrotherArchery said:


> We just want everyone to know that we see your requests for dealer information, and will have dealer applications out very soon.
> Thank you for your patience!


Thats good news as it always takes longer for stuff to happen over here...
Bill


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

XTFreak said:


> Thats good news as it always takes longer for stuff to happen over here...
> Bill


You would represent Strother Archery very well down under thats for sure!:darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

karbon... i am coming down by you to shoot that bow as soon as you get it...


----------



## Rambu

off topic but richard is sneaky.... if you add a 'S' to the strother and put it in as strothersarchery.com it goes to new breed.... sneaky sneaky.. maybe you guys should do newbreedsarchery.com...lol


----------



## completepassthru

I wonder if there is anything for the 2nd and 3rd place finishers?


----------



## OzHOOD

ToughAntlerTees said:


> You would represent Strother Archery very well down under thats for sure!:darkbeer:


That he will :thumb: I'vehad nothing but great service from Bill


----------



## Karbon

wideerhunt said:


> karbon... i am coming down by you to shoot that bow as soon as you get it...


YOU BET. Just let me know.:darkbeer:


----------



## tsilvers

wideerhunt said:


> off topic but richard is sneaky.... if you add a 'S' to the strother and put it in as strothersarchery.com it goes to new breed.... sneaky sneaky.. maybe you guys should do newbreedsarchery.com...lol



Yep... Ur right...  Pretty silly tactics on NB's part... :embara:

Apparently someone's feeling a little threatened... or insecure...


----------



## boaritupya

StrotherArchery said:


> We just want everyone to know that we see your requests for dealer information, and will have dealer applications out very soon.
> Thank you for your patience!



OCEANIC ARCHERY & OUTDOOR 
When only the best will do!!(Strother Archery)
Sydney NSW Australia :thumb:


----------



## archer58 in pa

wideerhunt said:


> off topic but richard is sneaky.... if you add a 'S' to the strother and put it in as strothersarchery.com it goes to new breed.... sneaky sneaky.. maybe you guys should do newbreedsarchery.com...lol


Very "no class" tactic IMO. Are they desperate?


----------



## rattlinman

*new question....*

Don't waste too much time on the New Breed thing....I'm sure the Strother family would like us all to take the high road on this subject..

New question is....Who's gonna shoot the SR and/or Infinity for tournaments ? I personally like a longer ata bow, but if these are as stable as I hope, I may have to finish out the year with one.

Or should I get the Vanquish and get ready for hunting season ?

Hate to hang the old ProElite, but oh well...decisions, decisions......


----------



## DOAGuide

rattlinman said:


> Don't waste too much time on the New Breed thing....I'm sure the Strother family would like us all to take the high road on this subject..
> New question is....Who's gonna shoot the SR and/or Infinity for tournaments ? I personally like a longer ata bow, but if these are as stable as I hope, I may have to finish out the year with one.
> 
> Or should I get the Vanquish and get ready for hunting season ?
> 
> Hate to hang the old ProElite, but oh well...decisions, decisions......



Well said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220

wideerhunt said:


> off topic but richard is sneaky.... if you add a 'S' to the strother and put it in as strothersarchery.com it goes to new breed.... sneaky sneaky.. maybe you guys should do newbreedsarchery.com...lol


Well, I guess that makes my decision much easier . . .


----------



## Karbon

*Vanquish for me!*


(and a SR-71 later if past trends of buying bows has any indication)


----------



## alfabuck

rattlinman said:


> Don't waste too much time on the New Breed thing....I'm sure the Strother family would like us all to take the high road on this subject..
> 
> New question is....Who's gonna shoot the SR and/or Infinity for tournaments ? I personally like a longer ata bow, but if these are as stable as I hope, I may have to finish out the year with one.
> 
> Or should I get the Vanquish and get ready for hunting season ?
> 
> Hate to hang the old ProElite, but oh well...decisions, decisions......


I if i get my Infinty or SR-71 before the IBO worlds ,i'm gonna try to tear it up in the hunter class with either one of them.


----------



## alfabuck

wideerhunt said:


> off topic but richard is sneaky.... if you add a 'S' to the strother and put it in as strothersarchery.com it goes to new breed.... sneaky sneaky.. maybe you guys should do newbreedsarchery.com...lol


UNBELIEVABLE!:mg:


----------



## rattlinman

alfabuck said:


> I if i get my Infinty or SR-71 before the IBO worlds ,i'm gonna try to tear it up in the hunter class with either one of them.



Normally I'd be afraid of a short-bh bow, but these below parallel bows shoot like a longer ata, no jump, very stable, they even seem to set like a longer bow. I honestly felt my old 37" XLR steadied up just as well as my 42" ProElite, so I may have to set up one of these Infinitys to try.

the Vanquish will be reserved for killing.


----------



## Rambu

ok i want to buy a sr 71... so karbon buy one and then sell it to me a week later... I need to save some money...lol


----------



## Karbon

Not happening...


I'm keeping the Vanquish (permantly) and the SR-71 will be ordered after I see how sweet these bows are.

(I'd have to sell my last Elite then...)


----------



## Rambu

Karbon said:


> Not happening...
> 
> 
> I'm keeping the Vanquish (permantly) and the SR-71 will be ordered after I see how sweet these bows are.
> 
> (I'd have to sell my last Elite then...)


you say that now.... but didnt you have like 5 diff Z's???? lol


----------



## Rattler

Something about that SR71 just intrigues me


----------



## Karbon

Yep, 5 Z's.


----------



## Rambu

Rattler said:


> Something about that SR71 just intrigues me


i want the infinity but the sr is calling.... mostly i just really want to show up some monster owners and show them what a smooth drawing speed bow really is... one that does not have a hump or a pop in the end.... lol... 

I live in a major mathews leg humping area..lol


----------



## rattlinman

with a little tweaking....can you say "Monster Killer " ? :mg:


----------



## HORSEMOVER

wideerhunt said:


> I live in a major mathews leg humping area..lol


You must be my neighbor because I live in the same place.:cheers:


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strothers*

I want my pm's answered, I want to see a pic of an Infinity and I want to lay my hands on one and shoot it!!!


----------



## HORSEMOVER

jamesbowman said:


> I want my pm's answered, I want to see a pic of an Infinity and I want to lay my hands on one and shoot it!!!


Thats it? Are you sure you don't want anything else????????????????


----------



## DustyRx

*65lb limbs?*

I don't know if this has been mentioned or not but will there be an option for 65lb max limbs?


----------



## Terps1

to INFINITY and Beyond!!...cannot wait does anyone have E-T-A on these bows


----------



## mdewitt71

Is there any dealers right now set up to take orders?

How about an actual ETA?


----------



## deerhunter81

mdewitt71 said:


> Is there any dealers right now set up to take orders?
> 
> How about an actual ETA?


these are my questions exactly!!!!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Karbon said:


> Not happening...
> 
> 
> *I'm keeping the Vanquish (permantly)* and the SR-71 will be ordered after I see how sweet these bows are.
> 
> (I'd have to sell my last Elite then...)


Yeah right! LMAO! When have you ever kept a bow permanently???

TEXAS


----------



## Karbon

First time for everything.

After all, they saw my post with the name suggestion!


(wink)


----------



## obart

*Wow*

TRIPLE Wow.....been gone too long....and missing all of this.......congrats...with SA and FAMILY.....good luck on the new venture.......Congrats to Karbon on a new bow....send it my way once your done with your bow.....WOW....another very nice TOUCH to SA family......


----------



## Karbon

Yep very cool of SA.

This will be my first (ever) keeper bow.

I just hope I can have Kate and Kevin Sign it!:darkbeer:


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36

Karbon said:


> Yep very cool of SA.
> 
> This will be my first (ever) *keeper *bow.
> 
> I just hope I can have Kate and Kevin Sign it!:darkbeer:


"Keeper" was my suggestion for the name! Now everyone will be using it.


----------



## Ringtail

Rattler said:


> Something about that SR71 just intrigues me


and we wonder what that could be......:nyah:


----------



## Aggieland

Yeah, I am wondering what that could be. how about someone fill me in.. Ready for some PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Bump...*

BUMP...:darkbeer:


----------



## Arrowflngr

Pics?????????????


----------



## norsask darton

*Wow!!*

Look at this! I'm glad to hear that your're back and like everyone else, can't wait to see pics of your bows. Since you helped me out with my bow over at EAF, she's never been better! Got her first bear kill lastweek. Sure would like to kill another bear with one of your new bows! Can't wait to see the lineup!

I was truly hoping you would do this when I heard you left Elite. Congrats and I wish you the best. You don't need luck when you design bows this good!


----------



## Karbon

Bump for a great new Start!


----------



## vhunter

Congrats to alfarack and Karbon. Very cool of SA to give both of you one.


----------



## skinner2

*strother*

So does anyone have any idea of the time frame before the bows hit the dealers and what the wait time might be? I thought I had my mind made up for a new bow but want to wait now. I want to compare the one I was going to go with with one of the new Strother Archery bows.


----------



## Rambu

we really need some pics... like today..lol... and where i can place my order.....lol


----------



## Karbon

I'll post reviews asap. I have a 09 Z, NBA and soon a Strothers to compare!


----------



## StrictBaptist

Karbon said:


> I'll post reviews asap. I have a 09 Z, NBA and soon a Strothers to compare!


now thats what I am talking about!!!! make sure you do a video review so we can see each one in action..!


----------



## terrym

Do these cams have draw length adjustability or are they "fixed"?


----------



## Just 1 More

terrym said:


> Do these cams have draw length adjustability or are they "fixed"?


Good question.. it would be nice to get back to the module system but, I've heard that peak efficiancy is accived through cam specific draws ..


----------



## Early Ice

*I don't believe a word of that*

Of course they'll say Kevin didn't design any of the 2010 line, I woudn't admit to it either if I just released the start of my company. The 2010 Elite line would have impacted their line. Think about it people, of course they will say they had nothing to do with it. 

I think it's great how this is like a Mathew's Cult. I have never in my life seen groupies like this, the strother's cult is similar to the Mathew's brainwashing. The darn bows aren't even out and people have the Spinning Icon's and praising the bows....that is really ODD people!:mg: I shoot bows first before I decide to buy one. I may buy a Strother Archery bow if it's what's it's cracked up to be, but not until I feel it's the best on the market.


----------



## Shinsou

:thumbs_up

:izza:



Early Ice said:


> Of course they'll say Kevin didn't design any of the 2010 line, I woudn't admit to it either if I just released the start of my company. The 2010 Elite line would have impacted their line. Think about it people, of course they will say they had nothing to do with it.
> 
> I think it's great how this is like a Mathew's Cult. I have never in my life seen groupies like this, the strother's cult is similar to the Mathew's brainwashing. The darn bows aren't even out and people have the Spinning Icon's and praising the bows....that is really ODD people!:mg: I shoot bows first before I decide to buy one. I may buy a Strother Archery bow if it's what's it's cracked up to be, but not until I feel it's the best on the market.


----------



## Karbon

Sorry.

I'm a fan of everything the guy has designed to date...other than the synergy.I cannot help but be excited here. 

It's not like the Mathews cult. There you are "cool" if you just have one and suck if you're not shooting one.

I can like SA AND enjoy my Elite's and NBA or whatever. I can multi-task without issues... I can also ride my bike w/o handle bars too.


----------



## BoCoMo

Shinsou said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> :izza:


People know what kevin can do. He likes to build bows w/ the best technology and materials available. No skimping to save money like other company's. He's never let us down yet. Id say there's a good reason for his cult like following.


----------



## Shinsou

I never said anything about the bows not being great. I never said anything about Kevin cutting corners. There is no problem with having a cult following, however, the attitude of said following plays into other people's attitudes about the company.

I'm still trying to figure out if these bows will be split or solid limb yet there are some who are claiming that these will be the greatest bows on earth without even having SEEN them let alone tried one out against other bows. Going off of what someone did with a previous company is no indication (at least to me) of what a product will be like.

:izza:



BoCoMo said:


> People know what kevin can do. He likes to build bows w/ the best technology and materials available. No skimping to save money like other company's. He's never let us down yet. Id say there's a good reason for his cult like following.


----------



## mdewitt71

Early Ice said:


> Of course they'll say Kevin didn't design any of the 2010 line, I woudn't admit to it either if I just released the start of my company. The 2010 Elite line would have impacted their line. Think about it people, of course they will say they had nothing to do with it.
> 
> I think it's great how this is like a Mathew's Cult. I have never in my life seen groupies like this, the strother's cult is similar to the Mathew's brainwashing. The darn bows aren't even out and people have the Spinning Icon's and praising the bows....that is really ODD people!:mg: I shoot bows first before I decide to buy one. I may buy a Strother Archery bow if it's what's it's cracked up to be, but not until I feel it's the best on the market.


I am with ya....great designs and I am sure will be nice but, alot of drooling, smack talking, icon/ avatar waving, hat and shirt selling going on about a bow that isn't even out yet.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Maybe you should consult the Elite Archery forum. They admit over there NOW that Kevin didn't design their 2010 lineup. That should also put to rest claims that Kevin was disloyal to them and busy designing his own bows while working for them. If they were using a new designer while he was working as a consultant for them, it seems they had already made their minds up not to use him. Why wouldn't he then go out on his own? I would, I would still need to eat and feed my family.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## dkd1990

Very true Dave. Kevin probably said what the heck am I doing here if they aren't going to listen to me? With no input there is no way anyone would stay, even if you started the company.


----------



## terrym

OK, I'll ask again. Do these bows have draw length specific cams?


----------



## EricO

terrym said:


> OK, I'll ask again. Do these bows have draw length specific cams?


I'd be interested to know as well. I've heard Kevin quoted as saying that DL specific cams are the most efficient......


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Erico,

Did I say it or did someone say I said it, about draw specific cams being more efficient?


----------



## Rambu

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Erico,
> 
> Did I say it or did someone say I said it, about draw specific cams being more efficient?


hmm.... sounds like we might have mods..... not sure.... come on Kevin... share share please... lol


----------



## EricO

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Erico,
> 
> Did I say it or did someone say I said it, about draw specific cams being more efficient?



Kevin,

Someone else attributed that statement to you...... But you could clear it up for me now.....  And you'll have my apologies for repeating something I "heard"....


----------



## Yichi

Karbon said:


> I'm a fan of everything the guy has designed to date...other than the synergy.


I honestly have to disagree with you on this one. My SynX has to be one of the most underrated and best shooting bows I have ever owned in my life.

But I will agree with you that I am a fan of his work from the early bowtechs to the elites, they have all been sweet shooters and top notch bows.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

EricO said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Someone else attributed that statement to you...... But you could clear it up for me now.....  And you'll have my apologies for repeating something I "heard"....



Erico,

Don't worry about it.
You can "hear" alot in this industry.

The reason the Elite 2 track binary was a draw specific cam, I had never figured out how to make it modular!!!!! 

IMHO it doesn't matter whether it's solid or modular, the only way a solid cam can be faster is if the cam can be made lighter by being solid. Maybe 1 to 2 tops fps difference.


----------



## Rattler

Yichi said:


> I honestly have to disagree with you on this one. My SynX has to be one of the most underrated and best shooting bows I have ever owned in my life.
> 
> But I will agree with you that I am a fan of his work from the early bowtechs to the elites, they have all been sweet shooters and top notch bows.


I have a feeling he was referring to the 07 synergy not the 08 SynX


----------



## Rambu

seeing your on kevin...... when do we get a teaser pic?


----------



## terrym

Well it seems to me that while at Bowtech and in many models at Elite also Kevin had no trouble meeting and in fact exceeding the speed from many "fixed" draw length designs and always with excellent draw characteristics. I would put money on the new line also having that feature. I mean from a dealers point of view think of the investment needed to stock various sizes in various models? A drawer full of mods has to be cheaper than a stockroom full of bows. Even better is the rotating adjustment module on some bows. I see ya watching Kevin LoL !!!!


----------



## EricO

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Erico,
> 
> Don't worry about it.
> You can "hear" alot in this industry.
> 
> The reason the Elite 2 track binary was a draw specific cam, I had never figured out how to make it modular!!!!!
> 
> IMHO it doesn't matter whether it's solid or modular, the only way a solid cam can be faster is if the cam can be made lighter by being solid. Maybe 1 to 2 tops fps difference.


Calling my dealer now to put a vanquish on order.


----------



## RamRock

where are these "DEALER,S " at????


----------



## skinner2

Karbon said:


> I'll post reviews asap. I have a 09 Z, NBA and soon a Strothers to compare!


I will be looking forward to hear your review. I love my z-28 and was considering the NBA but now want to wait and compare one of SA new bows first.


----------



## BoCoMo

Is it possible that the strother bows will be a modular 2 track binary?


----------



## Early Ice

*there is a difference between none and existing technologies*

between not designing at ALL which means NOTHING, No technologies, none of Kevin's thought process, no input what so ever. I like what kevin has done, I'm not saying he's not a bright dude and know's the industry in and out, however I'm not jumping off a bridge to join the fanboy club till I see and shoot a bow.

that is another thing, what kind of cam, limbs? 

Is it going to be just a two cam bow? Maybe. Specs are simply just that. I don't care how fast the darn thing shoots, FPS specs are the last in my list of specs. Unfortunately I realize that 75% of the archery world is hooked on the short and fast craze.


----------



## Rambu

can we get a pic???? maybe just a super up close one of a limb pocket or shelf?? or maybe even just the box it comes in...lol


----------



## flboarhunter

wideerhunt said:


> can we get a pic???? maybe just a super up close one of a limb pocket or shelf?? or maybe even just the box it comes in...lol


:icon_1_lol::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Otter5

Early Ice said:


> between not designing at ALL which means NOTHING, No technologies, none of Kevin's thought process, no input what so ever. I like what kevin has done, I'm not saying he's not a bright dude and know's the industry in and out, however I'm not jumping off a bridge to join the fanboy club till I see and shoot a bow.
> 
> that is another thing, what kind of cam, limbs?
> 
> Is it going to be just a two cam bow? Maybe. Specs are simply just that. I don't care how fast the darn thing shoots, FPS specs are the last in my list of specs. Unfortunately I realize that 75% of the archery world is hooked on the short and fast craze.


IMO< I think Kevin's process always includeds one big factor: Shootability.:thumbs_up


----------



## Early Ice

*prediction*

Elite 2010 and SA 2010 look extremely similar (would really not be shocking). The word is that the Elite 2010 line is smoking. Better be or I'll entertain NBA or SA as well.


----------



## vhunter

Early Ice said:


> Elite 2010 and SA 2010 look extremely similar (would really not be shocking). The word is that the Elite 2010 line is smoking. Better be or I'll entertain NBA or SA as well.


I didn't know the elite 2010 line was even designed yet. I think the designer starts today.

Got any pictures of the SA bows. I hope they look similar to the 2009 elites. Best looking bow on the market.


----------



## Big Timber

Pete already said the 2010 Line up was designed.


----------



## Aggieland

These bows are going to rock. I don't want to hang up my Envy but I believe the torch is about to be handed over.. Exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Early Ice

*2010*

who know's man, the way the Elite 2009 bows perform, I don't know why or how much of a change would warrent me buying anything new. I'm not buying ditto unless it's breathe taking. It may be like Hoyt's 07-09 line, change a name or two and maybe tweak a cam...LOL (hoyt makes a great bow, I'm not jabbing the technology at all, i've shot plenty HOyt's in my time)


----------



## Aggieland

The specs on these bows top my Envy more or less. If they look half as sharp as my Envy did the first time I saw it.. I will have to have one.. And yes you can add my name to the fan club/KS follower list.. And yeah im getting this screen name changed asap..


----------



## Early Ice

*that's cool man*

I'm not telling you what to buy. You don't need a fast bow to blow through those little whitetails in Texas JK!

Did you hear about that new Toyota Tundra that is coming out for 2011? It's sweet, Toyota Rocks!!!! I haven't drove it nor seen it yet however.


----------



## Aggieland

I hunt in Colorado for Elk and Utah for Mulies just as much as I do whitetail here in TX. And I have large #'s Of Hogs on my place..


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strothers*

Thanks -I got my pm's answered- Now give me a pic, a hint, a touch or a feel or even a cartoon!!


----------



## realmfg

Please show pics I want to place an order!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

"let's start a chant!!!!!!!!!!" pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strothers*

Maybe if we chant load enough he will hear us- Give us pic! Give us a pic!! give us a pic!!! Give us pic!!!! Oh! ---Give us a pic!!!!!


----------



## TMax27

Here's an artistic rendering of the Vanquish...































<) ->>>-------->


----------



## EricO

TMax27 said:


> <) ->>>-------->


That's not even close to correct on the brace height.  Try Harder.


----------



## TMax27

EricO said:


> That's not even close to correct on the brace height.  Try Harder.


Its artistic, abstract in nature :slice:


----------



## BoCoMo

Big Timber said:


> Pete already said the 2010 Line up was designed.


He also led us to believe that kevin was the one who designed them. Now we know that isnt true. If the 2010's are already designed i imagine they didnt change much.


----------



## robbates

COME ON! PICTURES ALREADY!!!! 

LOL just kidding.. I can't take it anymore.. I check this stupid thread every hour.. It's making me nutz  Can't wait to see what you've come up with Kevin..


----------



## Early Ice

*looks*

I don't care what a bow looks like, I care how they shoot.


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strothers*

Give me a pic, give me a pic, give me a pic!!! Let's go give me a pic!!


----------



## Aggieland

Well, I guess since there are no pics. I guess I will just go buy me a bow tech and a monster xlr8.. Sorry couldent wait any longer.. Haha Just kidding.. *WE WANT PICS, WE WANT PICS, WE WANT PICS, WE WANT PICS....!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*The moral of this story is*

Patience Grasshopper!!!


----------



## EricO

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Patience Grasshopper!!!


The people who have everything always talk about patience....


----------



## camoman73

Shall i get chuck norris to get a picture out of you kevin??????? LOL!! I want a pic!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Patience Grasshopper!!!


Yes Master! When the time is right I will be working on my training. Wax on, Wax off!


----------



## Karbon

What's that old say-ing...


*All good things to those who wait.*




I am terrible at waiting though....


----------



## Just 1 More

Karbon said:


> What's that old say-ing...
> 
> 
> *All good things to those who wait.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am terrible at waiting though....


You and me both


----------



## Karbon

camoman73 said:


> Shall i get chuck norris to get a picture out of you kevin??????? LOL!! I want a pic!


Have you seen Kev?

Kev would Snap even the mighty Chuck in half. After all Kev shoots a 150# Envy


----------



## ToughAntlerTees




----------



## hartofthethumb

Just saw it posted in another thread that the bows are being built in Sandusky, is this right? If so, I'm not too far from there, maybe a recon mission for some pics, lol.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

hartofthethumb said:


> Just saw it posted in another thread that the bows are being built in Sandusky, is this right? If so, I'm not too far from there, maybe a recon mission for some pics, lol.


Just wear one of the Strother hats you just bought & walk in like you own the place & sneak a few photos when no one is looking!


----------



## hartofthethumb

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Just wear one of the Strother hats you just bought & walk in like you own the place & sneak a few photos when no one is looking!


not a bad plan, lol


----------



## tnarb

Humm question..........Since these bad boys are coming with Cracker's Strings, does that mean Carter's is going to be a dealer? I mean, I would think so. I don;t assume anything though....we all know why? Right?


----------



## 220

camoman73 said:


> Shall i get chuck norris to get a picture out of you kevin???????


nicely done.


----------



## vhunter

hartofthethumb said:


> Just saw it posted in another thread that the bows are being built in Sandusky, is this right? If so, I'm not too far from there, maybe a recon mission for some pics, lol.


Sandusky isn't very big. You shouldn't have a problem finding it. Go and find it and take a camera. Maybe I'll drive over and check it out.


----------



## hartofthethumb

vhunter said:


> Sandusky isn't very big. You shouldn't have a problem finding it. Go and find it and take a camera. Maybe I'll drive over and check it out.


I'm not sure if that's accurate or not, but yeah if it's in sandusky it can't be hard to find...


----------



## rattlinman

Actually, you guys are going about this all wrong....you need to go straight to the top....top dog...big boss

KATE, MAY WE PLEASE HAVE SOME PICS ?

:mg: :77::77: sorry Kevin, couldn't resist lol


----------



## Rambu

ToughAntlerTees said:


>


oh thanks TAT..... Now if the box does not look just like that i am coming after you... :mg::mg:


----------



## Shinsou

:sign10:

:izza:



ToughAntlerTees said:


>


----------



## camoman73

u have to be kidding i was just in sandusky last week!!!! UGH!


----------



## hartofthethumb

camoman73 said:


> u have to be kidding i was just in sandusky last week!!!! UGH!


I hope this doesn't sound mean, but being from out of state why the heck would you be in sandusky? Visiting some soybeans?, lol -j/k. I actually live in a much smaller town than that, and to come here you gotta be visiting sugar beets, lol.


----------



## Purka

I hope we have a pic by the 15th. or I'll just have to buy the Omen.:darkbeer:


----------



## HORSEMOVER

ToughAntlerTees said:


>




Nice package!


----------



## camoman73

I was just on a trip to see my sisters in filthadelphia and port clinton-sandusky area is the half way mark so i stoped there to sleep!


----------



## Rambu

camoman73 said:


> I was just on a trip to see my sisters in filthadelphia and port clinton-sandusky area is the half way mark so i stoped there to sleep!


wrong sandusky


----------



## camoman73

Gotcha ! oops!


----------



## 220

HORSEMOVER said:


> Nice package!


TAT, the perspective is a tad off . . . :boink:


----------



## The Equalizer

*Does anyone know what K&K named the bow and who won???? THX*


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

220 said:


> TAT, the perspective is a tad off . . . :boink:


I know, it was a quickie to get a pick up! Too many screams for pics! :moose2:


----------



## Rattler

wow no one has mentioned anything about the new blog


----------



## DanDander

I posted something in the general discussion area awhile ago.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

PLT right Rattler


----------



## Rattler

MoBuzzCut said:


> PLT right Rattler


PLT....Pan Sausage / Lettuice / Tomatoes


----------



## DanDander

I still want pics !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DustyRx

Very interesting indeed. I was under the impression from a certain dealer that I talked to a few months ago that the limb technology K was working on was going to be way too expensive. Apparently it is not!!
It must be one of the patents he applied for. Maybe that will keep certain others from copying it.


----------



## rattlinman

*Kevin*

As I said earlier, these guys are gonna trample you like a after-Thanksgiving-sale at Walmart if you don't quit teasing them and show them the bows......

and don't call me Grasshopper ! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Rattler

rattlinman said:


> and don't call me Grasshopper ! :set1_rolf2:



Is a terd rollin beetle better J?


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> As I said earlier, these guys are gonna trample you like a after-Thanksgiving-sale at Walmart if you don't quit teasing them and show them the bows......
> 
> and don't call me Grasshopper ! :set1_rolf2:


+1 grasshopper. Show me some pics before I drive across Michigan searching every factory in Sandusky.


----------



## north slope

So lets see we have smokin fast, smooth bows with Crackers strings, new limb technology. Things are get better every time something is posted. I will wait for the pictures, these bows could have pink poky-dots and I still would buy one.


----------



## wassaw

PLT- precision limb technology. sounds kinda production quantity restrictive. add the Crackerizing time, better order now for next year.


----------



## mtelknut

PLT,,, better trademark that bad boy before someone else does.....


----------



## cajun blake

The Equalizer said:


> *Does anyone know what K&K named the bow and who won???? THX*


dude, where have you been ?? :mg: I thought you knew :darkbeer:

they named it *" The Equalizer "* .... YOU WON the bow brother !!!!!!! congrats !!!!
:wink:    :lol3:


----------



## Rattler

wassaw said:


> PLT- precision limb technology. sounds kinda production quantity restrictive. add the Crackerizing time, better order now for next year.


paaaalease!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Rattler said:


> paaaalease!


Apparently Steve is suffering from some kind of jet lag or something LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## rattlinman

Rattler said:


> Is a terd rollin beetle better J?


Dung Beatle !!!!!

I'm gonna let that one go because I understand that's just your way.....you got a good laugh out of me though



vhunter said:


> +1 grasshopper. Show me some pics before I drive across Michigan searching every factory in Sandusky.


I'm with you brother, this gag order is killing me !!!!!


----------



## johnno

Did I hear there bringing out a bow called the "Vanquish"....cool it will match my Aston Martin..:darkbeer:


----------



## pointndog

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KEVIN & KATE WE need PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Better yet we need the BOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN OUR HANDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karbon

Alphabuck and* I picked Vanquish*...:darkbeer:


----------



## Fall Gray

Someone just needs to park themselves at Crackers!!! Bound to see one there first?? :embara:

Mark


----------



## RamRock

I WILL JUST-:deadhorse BUT..PIC>>>PIC>>>PIC>>>PLEASE


----------



## RamRock

I wonder:set1_thinking: if i can just place an order for my sr-71 at Carters Archery


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Very interesting!!!! Two Track Modular Cam:darkbeer:

TEXAS


----------



## Just 1 More

Strother Cam System
July 9, 2009 
We are proud to announce the new patent pending Strother Archery cam system!

It will be a 2 track modular cam…


----------



## thelefty41

If these new limbs are at least as good as barnsdale's, and now this new cam system:darkbeer:. I can't wait to shoot one of these badboys.
Can someone camp out Cracker's parking lot with a high power spotting scope and a good digital camera to try and sneak some pics.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees




----------



## Out West

*Will the Strother bows come with a wider shelf?*

Sorry if this has been asked, but I wasn't going to read all 15 pages. * Kevin and Kate, will the new bows come with a wider shelf?*

I love my Elite bows, but one of my only complaints would be the narrow shelf. It can play havoc with trying to setup some of the drop aways, especially if you are trying to center up through the berger holes.


----------



## StrotherArchery

Out West said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but I wasn't going to read all 15 pages. * Kevin and Kate, will the new bows come with a wider shelf?*
> 
> I love my Elite bows, but one of my only complaints would be the narrow shelf. It can play havoc with trying to setup some of the drop aways, especially if you are trying to center up through the berger holes.


You will like the new shelf...


----------



## vhunter

StrotherArchery said:


> You will like the new shelf...


We would also like some pics. Pics of a lefty would be cool.


----------



## Out West

StrotherArchery said:


> You will like the new shelf...


Just another thing I like the hear. Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## Just 1 More

StrotherArchery said:


> You will like the new shelf...


let's see it


----------



## DustyRx

*Camo announced*

Predator camo announced. Thats cool!


----------



## CYRIL

I hOPe that's not the only option.


----------



## RamRock

green or brown?? or BOTH


----------



## vhunter

CYRIL said:


> I hOPe that's not the only option.


Black is the only way to go. Give me "THE SHADOW"®


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I know brown is gonna be used. I have no idea about green.


----------



## tnarb

for the love of Mike.....appetizer after appitizer, after appitizer,,,,bring on the main course.....even at Shoney's you get to see a picture of the food.


oh I know I know I know Strother Archery can tm the phrase ....Strother Archery® best thing since sliced bread ™....

That's what I am reading with each tid-bit of information that is released.


----------



## alfabuck

DustyRx said:


> Predator camo announced. Thats cool!


It just keeps getting better and better. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dobie07

Predator camo?

Nice!:thumbs_up I want one... :aww:


----------



## gjs4

Read thorugh most of this adm but am giving up. Just let me know when theyre for sale, how much and who will have them.


----------



## Big Timber

OMG! Predator Camo!?!?!

My wife is going to hate me.


----------



## Rambu

now now now... i want one...lol... But can i ask if maybe you guys could add the max 4 to the list of options.. I would gladly pay and extra 50


----------



## Early Ice

*Elite*

I have a Fall Grey predator dipped GT-500, what's better than that? 
If they seriously had Predator, I am impressed. Typically bow companies have some BS cam0, like that BS Real Tree garbage.

I always got different stuff, like Max 4 in my bowtech's and my last bow was Cottonwood in the 101'st.


----------



## Rattler

Predator Camo.....so depending on what selection, I have a grip color selection ready


----------



## Shinsou

The SR-71 should ONLY come in *black*. 

:izza:


----------



## countryboy173

can anybody post a pic of predator camo. I have never seen or heard of it, and when i googled it there were all kinds of different things.


----------



## VorTexan

Are we having fun yet!


----------



## pointndog

VorTexan said:


> Are we having fun yet!


Hey I am Marty!!!! waiting for my bow.........

INFINITY and beyond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vhunter

countryboy173 said:


> can anybody post a pic of predator camo. I have never seen or heard of it, and when i googled it there were all kinds of different things.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

So, when are folks going to start buying some hats? I thought that they would sell like mad & I have sold only 3! :hurt:


----------



## vhunter

ToughAntlerTees said:


> So, when are folks going to start buying some hats? I thought that they would sell like mad & I have sold only 3! :hurt:


I need to see the bow first.


----------



## Karbon

I'm waiting for the blue hats bud...not sure about that other blue you have now...but the old blue was SWEET!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> I'm waiting for the blue hats bud...not sure about that other blue you have now...but the old blue was SWEET!


Not a prob. I am not sure exactly when I will be able to get them. I just spent the last of my money to get the Strother logo screen prints & they should arrive in about 2 weeks!


----------



## Karbon

have t's ready?

I'd take an XL's in grey.

What the HEY...I'll take the blue hat you have now (xl/l) and the T-shirt. Shoot me a total TAT for both.


----------



## Karbon

StrotherArchery said:


> You will like the new shelf...


i Love that comment.


My NBA Genetix arrived today and it has a NICE WIDE SHELF.

But I lOVE how this news is coming out on the SA Bows!

I CANNOT WAIT


----------



## pointndog

ToughAntlerTees said:


> So, when are folks going to start buying some hats? I thought that they would sell like mad & I have sold only 3! :hurt:


I got mine TAT.........


----------



## StrictBaptist

ToughAntlerTees said:


> So, when are folks going to start buying some hats? I thought that they would sell like mad & I have sold only 3! :hurt:


Hey bro.... since they said predator camo I sent ya a pm.


----------



## Rambu

does the new bow come with a hat????? TAT you might be in trouble if they do..lol


----------



## archer58 in pa

Predator is hot stuff on a bow.
I'm wondering if there aren't any pics because they're not camo dipped yet.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Tidbits of Info*

The shelf is very wide and FLAT.

The bow has .900 fletching clearance from the shelf and the sight window.

I had posted on another forum the pics would be on our site late this week or early next week, so start looking at our website Monday EVENING. I state this with my fingers crossed. If all goes well they should be posted then.

Besides the Predator camo, you may order the bow in all black, or black riser and camo limbs.

I am very excited about our new company, and the "Team" of people assembled to make Strother Archery Inc. a company dedicated to bringing you the best bows we can produce, at a reasonable price.

If you have ever shot any of my prior designs and like them you will absolutely LOVE these new designs. Exceptionally smooth and very quiet, considering the speeds the bows are producing.

Thank you.

Kevin Strother


----------



## EricO

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The shelf is very wide and FLAT.
> 
> The bow has .900 fletching clearance from the shelf and the sight window.
> 
> I had posted on another forum the pics would be on our site late this week or early next week, so start looking at our website Monday EVENING. I state this with my fingers crossed. If all goes well they should be posted then.
> 
> Besides the Predator camo, you may order the bow in all black, or black riser and camo limbs.
> 
> I am very excited about our new company, and the "Team" of people assembled to make Strother Archery Inc. a company dedicated to bringing you the best bows we can produce, at a reasonable price.
> 
> If you have ever shot any of my prior designs and like them you will absolutely LOVE these new designs. Exceptionally smooth and very quiet, considering the speeds the bows are producing.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kevin Strother


I'll host the photos now, all it takes is a PM 

Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Terps1

patience cannot be a virtue when it comes to the unveiling of Strother Archery and their line up of bows...the cliff-hanger continues but it will be worth it from the reports that Kevin and Kate have been releasing lately, to Infinity and beyond...


----------



## SportHunter

Looking forward to seeing the new bows. Good luck with the new company!


----------



## pointndog

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The shelf is very wide and FLAT.
> 
> The bow has .900 fletching clearance from the shelf and the sight window.
> 
> I had posted on another forum the pics would be on our site late this week or early next week, so start looking at our website Monday EVENING. I state this with my fingers crossed. If all goes well they should be posted then.
> 
> Besides the Predator camo, you may order the bow in all black, or black riser and camo limbs.
> 
> I am very excited about our new company, and the "Team" of people assembled to make Strother Archery Inc. a company dedicated to bringing you the best bows we can produce, at a reasonable price.
> 
> If you have ever shot any of my prior designs and like them you will absolutely LOVE these new designs. Exceptionally smooth and very quiet, considering the speeds the bows are producing.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kevin Strother


Kevin I can't wait to get my bow.......


----------



## StrictBaptist

pointndog said:


> Kevin I can't wait to get my bow.......


Make that both of us..

Kevin it is awsome to see that you guys are going beyond the limb and doing the Predator camo!

I hope to be able to buy one of these bad boys soon.. I love all your designs, and I am sure I will love these.


ALso Predator limbs w/ black riser sounds awsome!


----------



## Karbon

Cool. More from the man himself.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

countryboy173 said:


> can anybody post a pic of predator camo. I have never seen or heard of it, and when i googled it there were all kinds of different things.


Here you go....Elite E-500's and an Energy in Predator Brown and Predator Green!

TEXAS


----------



## archer58 in pa

You're such a tease Jeff. :zip:


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

archer58 in pa said:


> You're such a tease Jeff. :zip:


Thank you Geno.....Thank you very much LOLOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Hey now that we know the bows will be Predator I wonder if Crackers is going to make three color strings to match the bows? That would be SWEET!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I don't like 3 color strings. It's a real pain trying to exactly split the string in half when putting in a peep. How about you get a 2 color string and carry a red bandana in your hip pocket?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Rattler

I wonder how much to get the riser powdercoated tan after the fact....tan riser wit pred decpt brown limbs.....plain SEXY


----------



## mtelknut

I hope they keep Ninja,,,,, black is where it's at....


----------



## kydirtbag

I see a SR-71 with some Rattler Grips in my future...I have looked into the crystal ball


----------



## hartofthethumb

kydirtbag said:


> I see a SR-71 with some Rattler Grips in my future...I have looked into the crystal ball


I have seen that same ball:darkbeer:


----------



## Out West

wideerhunt said:


> now now now... i want one...lol... But can i ask if maybe you guys could add the max 4 to the list of options.. I would gladly pay and extra 50


I agree. I like the Max camo option. But I guess it sounds like we are going to have to settle for Predator camo. Do any accessories come in Predator camo (quivers, etc.)?


----------



## Karbon

*PREDATOR cAMO*

Way better than the AP offered on...some "other" bows


----------



## mdnky

DustyRx said:


> Predator camo announced. Thats cool!


:set1_applaud: :wav:


----------



## Early Ice

*Predator*

I can't tell you how many vendors I've tried to get predator to be an option. I want a Seat o the pants in predator, Summit tells me "never gonnna happen", Hoyt wont' do predator. 

I have to admit, I was skeptical about Strothers stuff, but apparently they learned from the Shelf/ center shot debacle on the Elite's. The announcement of a dual track, and now predator camo. I haven't seen a bow nor shot one, but I will make that effort to shoot one. I don't have to sent out my bow to get it dipped, that's a $100 saving in itself. 

I've said some stuff recently about Strother Archery that wasn't all too nice, but I'm coming around. I'm liking this more and more. I'm not a fanboy and buying a bow sight unseen, but I'm definately interested.

I'm assuming it will be a good string set, limbs most likely barnsdale. It could be an Elite vs Strother battle for me. I won't buy Bowtech anymore because I've had 2 issues with limbs so I'm shying away.


----------



## Fall Gray

All I have used for many years is Predator camo. It is crazy the amount of movement you can get away with and go undetected!!! I prefer the "old school" Predator vs. the Deception stuff though.

Mark


----------



## eagledriver

Could we please have some pictures.


----------



## Rattler

Early Ice said:


> I can't tell you how many vendors I've tried to get predator to be an option. I want a Seat o the pants in predator, Summit tells me "never gonnna happen", Hoyt wont' do predator.
> 
> I have to admit, I was skeptical about Strothers stuff, but apparently they learned from the Shelf/ center shot debacle on the Elite's. The announcement of a dual track, and now predator camo. I haven't seen a bow nor shot one, but I will make that effort to shoot one. I don't have to sent out my bow to get it dipped, that's a $100 saving in itself.
> 
> I've said some stuff recently about Strother Archery that wasn't all too nice, but I'm coming around. I'm liking this more and more. I'm not a fanboy and buying a bow sight unseen, but I'm definately interested.
> 
> I'm assuming it will be a good string set, limbs most likely barnsdale. It could be an Elite vs Strother battle for me. I won't buy Bowtech anymore because I've had 2 issues with limbs so I'm shying away.


Strings - Crackers, Limbs, his own, *P*recision *L*imb *T*echnology


----------



## Whaack

Sounds like K&K are building a bow with great technology and listening to their customer base. Congrats to them!


----------



## Early Ice

*Plt*

what kind of limb, what are they made from partical board? His own limbs may make me sketical. I'll wait a year, I'm not going to be a goat and test them out. I guess they can't be any worse than Bowtech or Mathew's.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I don't make the material, just the design and the process for manufacturing.


----------



## LeftemLeakin

Early Ice said:


> I've said some stuff recently about Strother Archery that wasn't all too nice,



Back to your old self so soon?


----------



## tnarb

Kevin, Kate,

I am not an Elite guy from years ago, but am an Elite guy for the past 2 years........PLEASE, PLEASE picture.......I am liking what I am hearing and seeing. Especially with your NAME on the bows......:shade: You can even email them to me and I won;t tell a soul......

Your biggest and bestest Buddy Sgt Hulka...


----------



## Orion_Jeff

Early Ice said:


> what kind of limb, what are they made from partical board? His own limbs may make me sketical. I'll wait a year, I'm not going to be a goat and test them out. I guess they can't be any worse than Bowtech or Mathew's.


"After many years in the archery industry, Kevin Strother has spent thousands of hours working with limbs. He has seen issues in overall quality of limb material, issues in consistency from limb to limb and issues with the strength of the limb. Using precision limb technology (PLT), we have developed a limb that is like no other limb on the market. It will hold a dimension tolerance and deflection tolerance that will eliminate many of the issues seen on the market today. The limb is coated with a material that will structurally strengthen it to surpass the best limbs in the industry. At Strother Archery, our goal is to build the highest quality bow on the market. PLT Limbs are one of the steps we have taken to ensure we are the best".


----------



## Early Ice

*Limbs*

:thumbs_do, just messing around. I hope they are as good as you claim


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't make the material, just the design and the process for manufacturing.


Perfect, Kevin's imput on limbs...many issues will be SOLVED.

This is just what makes a custom bow even better is having the bow designer offer imput on the limbs. So the Limbs are actually co-developed with the bow for optimum performance, reliability and stability.

Sign me up, oh wait I am...


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Dave Nowlin said:


> I don't like 3 color strings. It's a real pain trying to exactly split the string in half when putting in a peep. How about you get a 2 color string and carry a red bandana in your hip pocket?
> 
> Dave Nowlin


I can do that Dave:shade:.....just send me the bandana:thumbs_up

TEXAS


----------



## camoman73

love the predator camo choice!


----------



## DanDander

camoman73 said:


> love the predator camo choice!


+2:d


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> have t's ready?
> 
> I'd take an XL's in grey.
> 
> What the HEY...I'll take the blue hat you have now (xl/l) and the T-shirt. Shoot me a total TAT for both.


I appreciate it it bro, but I want what you want. If you want one of those killer blue hats, you will get one. It will just take me a week or two to get them ordered. I plan to get quite a few of those hats, because they are my favs also. Also, you should wait & get the screen printed logo as they are a little better quality! I should have them in about 7-10 days.


----------



## Karbon

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I appreciate it it bro, but I want what you want. If you want one of those killer blue hats, you will get one. It will just take me a week or two to get them ordered. I plan to get quite a few of those hats, because they are my favs also. Also, you should wait & get the screen printed logo as they are a little better quality! I should have them in about 7-10 days.



Deal. 

I need a hat and t-shirt.

How about a long sleeve?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> Deal.
> 
> I need a hat and t-shirt.
> 
> How about a long sleeve?


I can get ya a long sleeve. You are XL correct? I plan on getting embroidered shooter shirts & towels also, but I will wait until the bows are out when there will be more interest.


----------



## Karbon

Yep XL short and Long sleeve in Grey.


----------



## [email protected]

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I can get ya a long sleeve. You are XL correct? I plan on getting embroidered shooter shirts & towels also, but I will wait until the bows are out when there will be more interest.



Seems like only yesterday.............
............seems like I've seen this group before lololol


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

[email protected] said:


> Seems like only yesterday.............
> ............seems like I've seen this group before lololol


We are going back to the old school crew


----------



## cbarber

ToughAntlerTees said:


> We are going back to the old school crew


i am in, can't wait to see these new bows


----------



## Rattler

If you want pics you have to coerce Kevin with some good ol down home cookin.....

aaaayyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Karbon

Ok then...


----------



## mdnky

MIBIGHNTR said:


> All I have used for many years is Predator camo. It is crazy the amount of movement you can get away with and go undetected!!! I prefer the "old school" Predator vs. the Deception stuff though.


It's definitely my favorite too. Heck, the first good new bow I bought came in Fall Grey stock...still have it. Took it in to get a custom string made at the local pro-shop 2-3 years ago and almost everyone wanted to know who dipped it. Debating on having the SuperTec or Allegiance dipped...I'll have to think about it. I had given up hope on someone using it on new bows. Maybe my bank account will suffer some more soon...I'll have to wait until I can get my hands on one to see what I think. :teeth:

Fall Grey and Fall Brown --- Simple and VERY effective.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Here's some Cajun Jambalaya.


----------



## Karbon

Gator anyone?


----------



## hartofthethumb

ukey:


Rattler said:


> If you want pics you have to coerce Kevin with some good ol down home cookin.....
> 
> aaaayyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!





Karbon said:


> Ok then...
> 
> View attachment 601633
> 
> 
> View attachment 601634


It's a good g/d thing you don't have to eat that stuff to get one of these bows ukey: CRAWFISH IS BAIT, NOT FOOD, lol. Just messin w/ya guys, that stuff actually looks good, but knowing what may be in it makes me want to order a pizza instead, lol.


----------



## Rattler

TAT, Mine was cooked tonight! I think my kids got some gator catchin in them the way they downed my Jumbalaya tonight!


----------



## Karbon

Mine too! We have lot's of crawfish and gator in WI...


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Gator tail on a stick. YUMMY!


----------



## Karbon

Or how about a WI fav? (not mine...)


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I lived in New Orleans for a year back in 1990-91. The mardi gras was really cool, but what I loved most was the Jazz Festival. A week long event at the park with some of the most well known jazz musicians around & everything in between. They had some knock your socks off gospel too! I love spicey food so the cajun stuff was great.


----------



## mtelknut

That stuff looks shu nuff good enuff to eat....


----------



## Ich Bin

Man these new bows do sound nice. I many have to trade in the Envy after all. Now only if Kevin would make one to the specs I like. Take the 7" BH, and ATA of 36+ with IBO of 350+ and then I will sell it.

Keep up the good work Kevin.

Eric


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Ich Bin said:


> Man these new bows do sound nice. I many have to trade in the Envy after all. Now only if Kevin would make one to the specs I like. Take the 7" BH, and ATA of 36+ with IBO of 350+ and then I will sell it.
> 
> Keep up the good work Kevin.
> 
> Eric


I have an Infinity ordered but the more I read these threads I think I want an SR71 as well. Might see a mass sell of 06 models soon (to finance! LOL)

TEXAS


----------



## Rattler

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I have an Infinity ordered but the more I read these threads I think I want an SR71 as well. Might see a mass sell of 06 models soon (to finance! LOL)
> 
> TEXAS



You do? Where from?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Rattler said:


> You do? Where from?


Nowhere in Texas.


----------



## mcluvin

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Nowhere in Texas.


Bet I have mine before you get yours!!!


----------



## Rattler

You mean there are dealers out there already?


----------



## hartofthethumb

I wish I knew where to order...Heck, I'll swing by and pick it up if they are really coming out of sandusky...1 sr71 70/30 please Kevin


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

mcluvin said:


> Bet I have mine before you get yours!!!


You're a daisy if you do!

TEXAS


----------



## mcluvin

Then call me Daisy!!! I'll bet a million bucks!!!!!


----------



## Rattler

mcluvin said:


> Then call me Daisy!!! I'll bet a million bucks!!!!!


yer nuttin but a high fence fairy daisy:darkbeer:


----------



## mcluvin

Rattler said:


> yer nuttin but a high fence fairy daisy:darkbeer:


No high fences for me!!!! We will leave the high fences for you and south buddy...I'm a real hunter!!!:ukey::teeth::mg:


----------



## Guest

My Vanquish is ordered.... Now all i have to do is sell my Reezen....


----------



## Rambu

ok i need one by aug 4th.... hook me up


----------



## TexasCanesFan

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I have an Infinity ordered but the more I read these threads I think I want an SR71 as well. Might see a mass sell of 06 models soon (to finance! LOL)
> 
> TEXAS


You act like you are not gonna end up with AT LEAST 2 out of the 3.

4 or 5 sounds a whole lot more your style there SA Bow Pimp.


----------



## vhunter

hartofthethumb said:


> I wish I knew where to order...Heck, I'll swing by and pick it up if they are really coming out of sandusky...1 sr71 70/30 please Kevin


Talk to Matt.


----------



## vhunter

mcluvin said:


> No high fences for me!!!! We will leave the high fences for you and south buddy...I'm a real hunter!!!:ukey::teeth::mg:


Who are you?


----------



## tomkat04

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I appreciate it it bro, but I want what you want. If you want one of those killer blue hats, you will get one. It will just take me a week or two to get them ordered. I plan to get quite a few of those hats, because they are my favs also. Also, you should wait & get the screen printed logo as they are a little better quality! I should have them in about 7-10 days.



TAT, I would like to buy one of those cool blue hats as well when they come in. Shoot me a pm on here when they arrive so I can get you paid.


----------



## [email protected]

Ich Bin said:


> Man these new bows do sound nice. I many have to trade in the Envy after all. Now only if Kevin would make one to the specs I like. Take the 7" BH, and ATA of 36+ with IBO of 350+ and then I will sell it.
> 
> Keep up the good work Kevin.
> 
> Eric


Put up two of my E-500's for sale not cause I needed the cash, but that always helps, but I needed the Room for atleast one new BOW if not two?


----------



## [email protected]

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I have an Infinity ordered but the more I read these threads I think I want an SR71 as well. Might see a mass sell of 06 models soon (to finance! LOL)
> 
> TEXAS



Don't sell em all..... I am planning on keeping the 06' collection intact just letting a couple E-500's go if someone buys. otherwise I'll just add to the collection.


----------



## labdad

E 500's for sale...snif....snif....snif...


----------



## DustyRx

DustyRx said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned or not but will there be an option for 65lb max limbs?


Anyone have this info yet?


----------



## Ringtail

texas 10pt said:


> i have an infinity ordered but the more i read these threads i think i want an sr71 as well. might see a mass sell of 06 models soon (to finance! Lol)
> 
> texas


what !!??


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

Ringtail said:


> what !!??


Can't believe it can you? Wassaw and I made a for sale post for him, he played it down for a week or two then *BOOM* he had a couple for sale. When he does not sell the ones he wants, I will get one of those SBH Energy's from him.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Come onnnnnnn Monday!!!


----------



## OzHOOD

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Come onnnnnnn Monday!!!


Could this be hinting at the release date here???????? :mg::thumbs_up:darkbeer:
One can only pray it is :smile:


----------



## VorTexan

You guys are making me hungry!


----------



## Rattler

VorTexan said:


> You guys are making me hungry!


Dont worry bro, some of it will be coming to NM with us


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The shelf is very wide and FLAT.
> 
> The bow has .900 fletching clearance from the shelf and the sight window.
> 
> I had posted on another forum the pics would be on our site late this week or early next week, so start looking at our website Monday EVENING. I state this with my fingers crossed. If all goes well they should be posted then.
> 
> Besides the Predator camo, you may order the bow in all black, or black riser and camo limbs.
> 
> I am very excited about our new company, and the "Team" of people assembled to make Strother Archery Inc. a company dedicated to bringing you the best bows we can produce, at a reasonable price.
> 
> If you have ever shot any of my prior designs and like them you will absolutely LOVE these new designs. Exceptionally smooth and very quiet, considering the speeds the bows are producing.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kevin Strother


This is why I say "Come onnnnnn Monday!":set1_applaud:


----------



## Just 1 More

ToughAntlerTees said:


> This is why I say "Come onnnnnn Monday!":set1_applaud:


What forum is he posting this info to ??


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

TexasCanesFan said:


> You act like you are not gonna end up with AT LEAST 2 out of the 3.
> 
> 4 or 5 sounds a whole lot more your style there SA Bow Pimp.


Dang Joe...I have more bows than I can shoot now!!! I just want two of the Strother's bows!!!! LOLOL

TEXAS


----------



## [email protected]

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Dang Joe...I have more bows than I can shoot now!!! I just want two of the Strother's bows!!!! LOLOL
> 
> TEXAS



Know the feeling LOLOLOLOLOL
going to go ahead and fess up face the wife and ask.......
betting she says..... fine LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## MightyElkHntr

Man, this thread has caught fire... hit the "last" button to catch up and it took me to pg 16, but shows at least one more page I cant see!? 

C'mon Monday, hurry up!


----------



## hartofthethumb

vhunter said:


> Talk to Matt.


Bear Foot Matt?


----------



## vhunter

hartofthethumb said:


> Bear Foot Matt?


Yep.:teeth:


----------



## OzHOOD

> ToughAntlerTees said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Quote:]
> Originally Posted by Kevin Strother1 View Post
> The shelf is very wide and FLAT.
> 
> The bow has .900 fletching clearance from the shelf and the sight window.
> 
> I had posted on another forum the pics would be on our site late this week or early next week, so start looking at our website Monday EVENING. I state this with my fingers crossed. If all goes well they should be posted then.
> 
> Besides the Predator camo, you may order the bow in all black, or black riser and camo limbs.
> 
> I am very excited about our new company, and the "Team" of people assembled to make Strother Archery Inc. a company dedicated to bringing you the best bows we can produce, at a reasonable price.
> 
> If you have ever shot any of my prior designs and like them you will absolutely LOVE these new designs. Exceptionally smooth and very quiet, considering the speeds the bows are producing.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kevin Strother
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I say "Come onnnnnn Monday!":set1_applaud:
Click to expand...


Sweet can't wait to see the goods :smile::darkbeer:


----------



## Sagittarius

*Hope you're not disappointed with the pics.*

I have never seen guys get this excited over bows they haven't even seen yet. :fish1:
You guys are the rats following the Pied Piper when it comes to Kevin. :walk: 
Even Matt McPearson was never :hail: this much !


----------



## Karbon

Few more hours until pics...I hope:darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

some of the info on the website is gone... whats going on???


----------



## Terps1

i bet he's making room for the photos


----------



## skinner2

Terps1 said:


> i bet he's making room for the photos


I hope you are correct. I am ready for some pictures.:darkbeer:


----------



## RNT

Do these draw lengths run the same as the 09 Z cams???


----------



## Karbon

Draws are said to run true, so it would be like the 09' Z cam.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

I just hope they haven't changed their minds about using Predator Camo!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Blackbery Holow

cant wait for pics.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Blackberry you've really got me confused. Blackberry Hollow Archery has 2 "L"s and Blackberry Holow only has 1. Which is right? Remember when explaining this, I'm from Tennessee not Virginia.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## mcluvin

Karbon said:


> Draws are said to run true, so it would be like the 09' Z cam.


Draws are going to modular so it will be easier to get that "perfect fit."


----------



## mcluvin

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I just hope they haven't changed their minds about using Predator Camo!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


No worries....


----------



## vhunter

mcluvin said:


> Draws are going to modular so it will be easier to get that "perfect fit."


OK so who are you?


----------



## TexasCanesFan

vhunter said:


> OK so who are you?


He is a leg humper!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Is it Monday yet?:darkbeer: I don't know why I use this smilie, I don't even drink!


----------



## vhunter

TexasCanesFan said:


> He is a leg humper!!!!


Aren't we all.


----------



## Rattler

mcluvin it...is a fairy. he wishes he could just shoot a deer


----------



## TexasCanesFan

vhunter said:


> Aren't we all.


Speak for yourself bro!!!!


----------



## mcluvin

vhunter said:


> OK so who are you?


Plain and simple.....I am McLUVIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasCanesFan

mcluvin said:


> Plain and simple.....I am McLUVIN!!!!!!!!!!!


Chica Chica Wow Wow:shade:


----------



## Rattler

Mc Luvin, wanna come high fence hunt?


----------



## vhunter

mcluvin said:


> Plain and simple.....I am McLUVIN!!!!!!!!!!!


Ya that helps.:darkbeer:


----------



## mcluvin

Rattler said:


> Mc Luvin, wanna come high fence hunt?


You know the answer to that!!!! Might as well go to a petting zoo!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Rattler said:


> Mc Luvin, wanna come high fence hunt?


He is out using his fake ID to score some alcohol for Jules party!


----------



## mcluvin

TexasCanesFan said:


> He is out using his fake ID to score some alcohol for Jules party!


OH Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rattler

Word has it Mcluvin cant even handle his alcohol!


----------



## Karbon

If I hump Rattler's leg I wonder if he will spill any insider dirt???


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Karbon said:


> If I hump Rattler's leg I wonder if he will spill any insider dirt???


There is no way you really want to know anything that bad!!!!:mg:


----------



## Guest

*whats big deal*

bowzone tru 2 slave cam has been modular since they came out with it a couple of years ago,their entire second track is replaceable including part of the bearing holder, for different draw lengths , you guys act like the wheel has been re- invented,


----------



## Rambu

red duck said:


> bowzone tru 2 slave cam has been modular since they came out with it a couple of years ago,their entire second track is replaceable including part of the bearing holder, for different draw lengths , you guys act like the wheel has been re- invented,


well we will have to see the diff... and the bowzone does not get the speeds these do.. we will all see whats up when the pics come out...


----------



## mcluvin

red duck said:


> bowzone tru 2 slave cam has been modular since they came out with it a couple of years ago,their entire second track is replaceable including part of the bearing holder, for different draw lengths , you guys act like the wheel has been re- invented,


Not at all. Just stating that these cams will be modular once again, making them more consumer friendly....That is all


----------



## Aggieland

considering staying up late and watching for pics.. But will prob go to bed so I have a supprise when I get to work tomorrow.. can't wait.. Yes i'm "Leg Humping" haha :teeth:


----------



## Rattler

OH MAN they look SWEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Rattler said:


> OH MAN they look SWEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



?????????


----------



## hartofthethumb

toughantlertees said:


> ?????????


+1????


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Rattler said:


> OH MAN they look SWEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He must be talkin about the killer Strother hats!:jam:


----------



## Rambu

Rattler said:


> OH MAN they look SWEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i think maybe the name rattler came from the rattles in his head when you shake it...lol


----------



## JWT

mcluvin said:


> Plain and simple.....I am McLUVIN!!!!!!!!!!!


I've been after the secret identity from his first post!!! Good luck he's crafty!!:shade:


----------



## Rattler

JWT said:


> I've been after the secret identity from his first post!!! Good luck he's crafty!!:shade:


I'm "McLuvin" it


----------



## Guest

Hes nobody special.:darkbeer:

Love ya bro...lol


----------



## Blackbery Holow

Dave Nowlin said:


> Blackberry you've really got me confused. Blackberry Hollow Archery has 2 "L"s and Blackberry Holow only has 1. Which is right? Remember when explaining this, I'm from Tennessee not Virginia.
> 
> Dave Nowlin


Haha. My shop is Blackberry Hollow Archery, but I couldnt use that many letters in my name on here. so i had to make do. lol


----------



## Arrowflngr

Mcluvin is a friend of Kevins. And doesnt hunt behind fences.(I agree)
The bows do look very nice.


----------



## Aggieland

are the bow pics posed yet?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I don't think so. Kevin stated that hopefully tonight in one of his replies on this thread, but not a guarantee.
This is what he said.

"I had posted on another forum the pics would be on our site late this week or early next week, so start looking at our website Monday EVENING. I state this with my fingers crossed. If all goes well they should be posted then."


----------



## Rattler

Ray, you know what I want pics of!


----------



## JWT

Arrowflngr said:


> Mcluvin is a friend of Kevins. And doesnt hunt behind fences.(I agree)
> The bows do look very nice.


HA! a hint!!!


----------



## Rattler

Arrowflngr said:


> Mcluvin is a friend of Kevins. And doesnt hunt behind fences.(I agree)
> The bows do look very nice.


Yep huntin the wide openess of farmland is the most fun way to hunt :ninja:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*McLuvin*

I would like to know myself who McLuvin really is????


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I would like to know myself who McLuvin really is????


He seems to know you pretty well. Something wrong with high fences? Does he make is living behind them?


----------



## Guest

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I would like to know myself who McLuvin really is????


Like you dont know.....lol


----------



## Just 1 More

Just 1 More said:


> What forum is he posting this info to ??


Anyone??


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother*

I tired of chanting- Give me a pic, give me a pic, give me a pic!!


----------



## Rambu

i have half the guess that kevin and mcluvin are the same person...lol... I started thinking that back months ago on EAF.. About the time McLuvin showed up is about the time Kevin left....


----------



## vhunter

wideerhunt said:


> i have half the guess that kevin and mcluvin are the same person...lol... I started thinking that back months ago on EAF.. About the time McLuvin showed up is about the time Kevin left....


I thought the same thing at the time. So Mcluvin tell us your real name.


----------



## Belicoso

wideerhunt said:


> i have half the guess that kevin and mcluvin are the same person...lol... I started thinking that back months ago on EAF.. About the time McLuvin showed up is about the time Kevin left....


That´s funny LOL,........now on June 11. McLuvin wanted to sell an AM32 which he traded on June 12.So the AM was for testing purpose to build a cross breed between AM and GTO, go figure.LOL


----------



## Takeum

Could he be LuciDuc? I haven't seen LuciDuc in quite a while.... Maybe he turned into McLuvin after being converted to an Elitest...


----------



## Rattler

Who is McLuvin? He is the most interesting man in the world. He drinks Dos Equis, do you? McLuvin, is he a single person, or an alter? The world may never know. But I do :ninja:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

McLuvin is not Kevin......


----------



## mcluvin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I would like to know myself who McLuvin really is????


Ha!!!! I will say this....YOU do know who I am, you just don't know that "McLuvin" is me......I know many, many things but yet keep them secret....I'm sneaky, sneaky like that!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## mcluvin

Rattler said:


> Who is McLuvin? He is the most interesting man in the world. He drinks Dos Equis, do you? McLuvin, is he a single person, or an alter? The world may never know. But I do :ninja:


Stay thirsty my friends.........


----------



## rattlinman

*Omg !!*

I'm gone for 4 days, come back and instead of talking about the smooth lines on the new bows....we're talking about.....about....about...McLuvin ??

Man, Kevin needs to drop the bows quick, this thread is going downhill fast.

I figured you guys would be trying to figure out where to get accessories in matching Predator....wow was I wrong :mg:


----------



## Guest

McLuvin is the man!!!!


----------



## vhunter

Rattler said:


> Who is McLuvin? He is the most interesting man in the world. He drinks Dos Equis, do you? McLuvin, is he a single person, or an alter? The world may never know. But I do :ninja:


Ok so he's Jonathan Goldsmith


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

rattlinman said:


> I'm gone for 4 days, come back and instead of talking about the smooth lines on the new bows....we're talking about.....about....about...McLuvin ??
> 
> Man, Kevin needs to drop the bows quick, this thread is going downhill fast.
> 
> I figured you guys would be trying to figure out where to get accessories in matching Predator....wow was I wrong :mg:


How about matching shirts & hats? I am working on becoming a dealer of predator gear


----------



## vhunter

ToughAntlerTees said:


> McLuvin is not Kevin......


Here's a shirt for ya TAT.


----------



## Thehorny1

Enough of this "who's McLuvin crap"!!!!! Where are the bows!!!!!!


I will say this...."McLuvin" is a hilarious username!!!!!!!


----------



## Luckiduc13

Takeum said:


> Could he be LuciDuc? I haven't seen LuciDuc in quite a while.... Maybe he turned into McLuvin after being converted to an Elitest...



Have no fear the Duc is here. Silently stalking the threads. Scouts honor I aint MACluvin. PICS YET????


----------



## Aggieland

PARTY TIME, EXCELLENT!!.. MC LOVIN IN THE HOUSE. TODAY IS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY.. DRIVING RANGE AT LUNCH WHILE IM STILL ON THE CLOCK. AND PICS REVEALED..........OHHHH YEAH GOOD TIMES:darkbeer:


----------



## czecheiko

*strother bows*

For all of you shooters planning on attending the "Iron Buck" shoot at Aarons Archery on July 25, there will be an opportunity to check out the debut of the Strother bows at the event.

A Strother sales rep will be on hand with bow/s from the new Strother line. So for all of you guys begging for pics of the bows here on AT, come on out, have fun shooting for some great prizes and see the new Strother bow/s first hand!!



Check it out:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=940089


----------



## mcluvin

Isnt this fun!


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strothers*

It depends on your definition of fun- somepeople ride rides that go around in circles till they puke and they call it fun- I call it stupid! And this thread has gotten stupid, fake names and pictures of food ain't a pic of a new bow- Give me a pic!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*By the way*

It's Strother not Strothers.

The world can only handle one of me!!!! LOL


----------



## DOAGuide

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It's Strother not Strothers.
> 
> The world can only handle one of me!!!! LOL



Aint that the truth!:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It's Strother not Strothers.
> 
> The world can only handle one of me!!!! LOL


No Kevin its

Strother®

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## rattlinman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> It's Strother not Strothers.
> 
> The world can only handle one of me!!!! LOL


Thank God !! I think we only need one.
Are you sure on that ? I thought you had a yoyo slinging brother.....or maybe your family makes jelly ?

I'm confused now


----------



## wicked1Joe

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

We could Clone Kevin and then it would be Strothers... Whoops forgot the trademark.. :mg:


----------



## robbates

So Ahhhh.. When are we gonna see some pics? :darkbeer: When is Monday evening considered Monday evening?


----------



## cbarber

shouldn't it be spelled St®othe® :suspiciou:kev:


----------



## EricO

robbates said:


> So Ahhhh.. When are we gonna see some pics? :darkbeer: When is Monday evening considered Monday evening?


If I were you I wouldn't check back till Midnight.


----------



## mdmountainman

A better question is "why is there another page, after this one, in this thread that I can't see"?


----------



## RamRock

mdmountainman said:


> A better question is "why is there another page, after this one, in this thread that I can't see"?


yep, iv noticed that for about the last 4-5 pages??


----------



## vhunter

mdmountainman said:


> A better question is "why is there another page, after this one, in this thread that I can't see"?


That's where they are hiding the secret pictures.


----------



## Rambu

ok its 5:30 in MI.... where are our pics..lol... On the mcluvin...... I think he is really kate messing with him....lol


----------



## Guest

wideerhunt said:


> ok its 5:30 in MI.... where are our pics..lol... On the mcluvin...... I think he is really kate messing with him....lol


McLuvin is what you get from a call girl at McDonalds.


----------



## rattlinman

McLuvin is Kate ???? If she wasn't a married woman, I could come up with some devilish comebacks to that one....good thing she's married, I'll keep 'em to myself !!:mg:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

No, McLuvin is not Kate.....McLuvin is a Texan


----------



## rattlinman

vhunter said:


> That's where they are hiding the secret pictures.


Na, they've got us on time-delay so if we post something bad, they can erase it before we post it....they may even be able to remove it before we type it.....possibly even make us un-think it before we !!!!!

1984...Big Brother is watching ?" :shhh:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

vhunter said:


> That's where they are hiding the secret pictures.


If you knew html you would be able to access that last page & see the pics


----------



## rattlinman

ToughAntlerTees said:


> No, McLuvin is not Kate.....McLuvin is a Texan


I'm starting to smell a conspiracy here. Don't believe him TAT, Rob is full of bull, Texas bull that is


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

rattlinman said:


> I'm starting to smell a conspiracy here. Don't believe him TAT, Rob is full of bull, Texas bull that is


Read all mcluvys posts that he has made on AT. I did a little TAT investigation.:shade: The only thing Rattler has been coaxing me for is a new design! He never mentioned mcluvy once.....


----------



## mcluvin

ToughAntlerTees said:


> No, McLuvin is not Kate.....McLuvin is a Texan


Getting colder!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

mcluvin said:


> getting colder!!


MD? :d


----------



## rattlinman

I think McLuvin's the guy that Brad Paisley wrote the song about...you know the one.

I'm calling you out McLuvin...I don't think you know squat !!! lol


----------



## vhunter

Would the real Mcluvin please stand up please stand up. Then post some pic, before we completely go insane,

Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## rattlinman

vhunter said:


> Would the real Mcluvin please stand up please stand up. Then post some pic, before we completely go insane,
> 
> Nice avatar by the way.


Too late for you V !!! pics won't help you at this point. Did I tell ya I seen a lefty already ?


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> Too late for you V !!! pics won't help you at this point. Did I tell ya I seen a lefty already ?


It's never to late with all the Prozac laying around.

No you haven't told mer anything lately. Did it have my name on it?


----------



## mcluvin

rattlinman said:


> I think McLuvin's the guy that Brad Paisley wrote the song about...you know the one.
> 
> I'm calling you out McLuvin...I don't think you know squat !!! lol


Reverse pschology no workie on McLuvin!!!....Ok, Ok, McLuvin is.............................Hunlee!!!.WARP SPEED!!!!!...HA HA!!!!!! j/k


----------



## rattlinman

Sorry buddy, been gone alot, oops, I just realized I was holding it upside down. It's right-handed, my bad


----------



## rattlinman

mcluvin said:


> Reverse pschology no workie on McLuvin!!!....Ok, Ok, McLuvin is.............................Hunlee!!!.WARP SPEED!!!!!...HA HA!!!!!! j/k



Don't EVER do that again, I can only take one Hunlee....1/2 the time he's too much to handle with his caveman posts


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> Sorry buddy, been gone alot, oops, I just realized I was holding it upside down. It's right-handed, my bad


Why don't you post a pic and let me decide which hand it is.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

mcluvin said:


> Getting colder!!


So, you must have LIED when you said you were born & raised in Texas & that you still live there.


----------



## Rambu

pics are up...... sweet


----------



## Rambu

now there are gone.... what the


----------



## Rambu

i am such a meanie...lol.. Sorry guys..lol


----------



## Rambu

I think on the sr-71 there should a an extra tag.... it should say certified monster killer...


----------



## rattlinman

guys are going insane on here and your trying to be funny..(see V's post)


wideerhunt said:


> i am such a meanie...lol.. Sorry guys..lol


going home, see yall tomorrow


----------



## Guest

McLuvin hunts where i hunt.


----------



## Guest

They will probably look just like Elites anyway.....:mg:


----------



## Rambu

rattlinman said:


> guys are going insane on here and your trying to be funny..(see V's post)
> 
> going home, see yall tomorrow




your not going anywhere.. you will be here waiting and watching for the pics... just admit it.... :darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IM LOOSING IT........ NEED PICSukey:


----------



## Rambu

Kevin PLEASE..... STOP THE MADNESS....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees




----------



## TexasCanesFan

ToughAntlerTees said:


> No, McLuvin is not Kate.....McLuvin is a Texan


TAT...you are gonna have to go north and find some cheese curds to also find Mcluvin...I would start near Sparta....just a guess though.:shade:


----------



## Aggieland

TAT THANKS FOR SELLING ME MY REALLY NICE LOOKING ELITE HAT. NOW IM GOING TO HAVE TO ORDER A STROTHER HAT.. UGH MAYBE I WILL GET A T-SHIRT THIS TIME.. OH YEAH.. POST OF THE PICS .!!! :shade:


----------



## vhunter

TexasCanesFan said:


> TAT...you are gonna have to go north and find some cheese curds to also find Mcluvin...I would start near Sparta....just a guess though.:shade:


I think I'm now more interested in finding out who Mcluvin is, than seeing a pic.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

I think Mcluvin should show a pic to go with the strother bow pics..


----------



## Aggieland

I bet I have clicked either back and forth between AT and Strotherarchery or the refresh button over 300 times today..


----------



## Guest

These bows will be the best new line to come out this year. Nobody does the 2 track like Kevin. He did invent and perfect it after all.


----------



## Guest

AggieHoyt28 said:


> I bet I have clicked either back and forth between AT and Strotherarchery or the refresh button over 300 times today..


Ditto.............


----------



## Rambu

AggieHoyt28 said:


> I bet I have clicked either back and forth between AT and Strotherarchery or the refresh button over 300 times today..


your not the only one...


----------



## Aggieland

good thing im using a thumb trigger release. lol my pointer is worn out from refreshing..:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

AggieHoyt28 said:


> I bet I have clicked either back and forth between AT and Strotherarchery or the refresh button over 300 times today..


Hahahahaha! You guys crack me up! Its like waiting to open your gifts on Christmas morning. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Aggieland

anyone know what these bows will weigh..? under 4#'s ?


----------



## Guest

AggieHoyt28 said:


> anyone know what these bows will weigh..? under 4#'s ?


3.75 lbs


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

You know that after you see pics of these bad boyz that TAT is expecting some hat sales!!!


----------



## mcluvin

ToughAntlerTees said:


> So, you must have LIED when you said you were born & raised in Texas & that you still live there.


Lie is such a strong word....I prefer decieved......LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

I really hope they look cool. I know they are going to shoot great.. They always do.. But Looks gives a bow that extra kick in the pants.. And yes im sure TAT will be moving through the hats fast.. Im going to want a tee-shirt. So get to work haha,.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Hey V, I even got left handed hats!


----------



## Guest

Watching this while i wait...


----------



## Guest

Gong to eat dinner. Hope they are up when i get back.........


----------



## Karbon

Sitting here bitting my nails...:darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter

Karbon said:


> Sitting here bitting my nails...:darkbeer:


I know me to. When is Mcluvin going to tell us who really is. I just can't wait to find out. :teeth:


----------



## mcluvin

*Here is my picture*


----------



## vhunter

mcluvin said:


>


I knew it.


----------



## mcluvin

vhunter said:


> I knew it.


Not even!!!!!....LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## vhunter

Well I'll ask him. He likes to think he knows what he knows ya know.


----------



## mcluvin

vhunter said:


> I knew it.


You didn't really think I was going to give up my true identity did you???


----------



## vhunter

mcluvin said:


> You didn't really think I was going to give up my true identity did you???


Not at this point. Your having wat to much fun with it.:darkbeer:


----------



## cordini

I hope K & K are enjoying this show!!!! :couch2:


----------



## vhunter

cordini said:


> I hope K & K are enjoying this show!!!! :couch2:


Ya they made up there own drinking game. Every time somebody ask for a pic they take a drink.


----------



## Guest

mcluvin said:


>


Whos that freak??????????


----------



## CYRIL

*Drinking game*

I'VE BEEN DOING THAT FOR A MONTH.:teeth: I HAVE DRANK A STROTHERS BOW WAITING FOR PICS:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler

Dude, that Mcluvin guy looks like a MMA fighter

Hey mcluvin, how many tats do you have? it will conclude if you are a fighter or not


----------



## Karbon

Yeah, Bisbing.


----------



## Guest

He looks gay. Just sayin.


----------



## cbarber

Karbon said:


> Yeah, Bisbing.


He got knocked out cold saturday night


----------



## Guest

cbarber said:


> He got knocked out cold saturday night


And Mir got what he had coming. His face was like pulp.


----------



## Karbon

cbarber said:


> He got knocked out cold saturday night


i loved it!


----------



## Guest

In the meantime.....


----------



## cbarber

Karbon said:


> i loved it!


he got caught big time, toes curled up. he was out for a long time


----------



## Guest




----------



## Karbon

:thumbs_doI'm not a big Hendo fan, but Bis-ie talked so much smack on the show...:thumbs_do


----------



## cbarber

Karbon said:


> :thumbs_doI'm not a big Hendo fan, but Bis-ie talked so much smack on the show...:thumbs_do


i am not a fan of MB, but he probably got what was comming to him.


----------



## rattlinman

wideerhunt said:


> your not going anywhere.. you will be here waiting and watching for the pics... just admit it.... :darkbeer:


You were right, thought I'd check back in myself to see if you guys liked them. lol



cordini said:


> I hope K & K are enjoying this show!!!! :couch2:


I'm sure they are getting pure enjoyment from our impatience .


----------



## cordini

I just spotted MvLuvin drinking a McCafe Mocha!!!!


----------



## cordini

That's McLuvin....It


----------



## Rambu

ok how late do we have to wait.. its killing me...


----------



## Guest

Maybe they arent going to be posted today.


----------



## Rambu

1 strother bow, 2 strother bow, 3 strother bow, 4 strother bow, 5 strother bow, ..........


I tried counting bows to help pass the time... LET ME TELL YOU!!! IT DONT WORK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rattler

I just saw this character at Pappasitos!


----------



## Karbon

You all know that Alphabuck and I do not fly out to the secret SA R&D headquarters until tomorrow for the big prize/award ceremony...

I would go to sleep now and check back in around 7pm on Tuesday.


----------



## Thehorny1

That dude in the pic looks like Bisping....McLuvin looks like Lesnar!!!!!!!!!!!!.....McLuvin is the new Chuck Norris!!!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Wow this thread grew today, still no pics. Kevin your killing us. Also get Matt at bearfoot your dealer info so i can order a bow would ya.


----------



## bl00dtrail

This thread is funny! I will check back to the insanity in the morning..


----------



## rodney482

Come on Kevin give these guys a taste,,I am starting to feel bad for them.

:shade:


----------



## swampking

man, worked all day and still no pics!


----------



## alfabuck

Karbon said:


> You all know that Alphabuck and I do not fly out to the secret SA R&D headquarters until tomorrow for the big prize/award ceremony...
> 
> I would go to sleep now and check back in around 7pm on Tuesday.


Yeah i better get to bed before soon so i make my flight on that SR-71 tommorrow.Should be about a 30 minute flight from NJ to Washington state.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Pics!!!*

I had said we would post pics if everything went well. Well everything didn't go as planned, this is why I should never have given a date for anything.

I let the pressure of everyone wanting pics prompt me to post today as a maybe. The pics will be posted when the finish on the bow is to our strict standards and not before.

Sorry, we want to post the pics worse than some of you want to see them!!!!


----------



## Guest

What a letdown...lol......jk


----------



## alfabuck

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I had said we would post pics if everything went well. Well everything didn't go as planned, this is why I should never have given a date for anything.
> 
> I let the pressure of everyone wanting pics prompt me to post today as a maybe. The pics will be posted when the finish on the bow is to our strict standards and not before.
> 
> Sorry, we want to post the pics worse than some of you want to see them!!!!


----------



## pointndog

Kevin I would be happy to see a pic of one with CAMO tape on it.... :darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I had said we would post pics if everything went well. Well everything didn't go as planned, this is why I should never have given a date for anything.
> 
> I let the pressure of everyone wanting pics prompt me to post today as a maybe. The pics will be posted when the finish on the bow is to our strict standards and not before.
> 
> Sorry, we want to post the pics worse than some of you want to see them!!!!


:sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## hartofthethumb

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I had said we would post pics if everything went well. Well everything didn't go as planned, this is why I should never have given a date for anything.
> 
> I let the pressure of everyone wanting pics prompt me to post today as a maybe. The pics will be posted when the finish on the bow is to our strict standards and not before.
> 
> Sorry, we want to post the pics worse than some of you want to see them!!!!


Sorry for the whining, lol


----------



## Karbon

I don't know about you all out there in AT land but I like this out of Kevin. The guy could rush out anything just about and sell a ton of them...but he waits to get it right and wants us to see only the final result...

Thumbs up Kev!


----------



## Rambu

its for the best i am just sad...


----------



## BoCoMo

We understand. Were all excited and its really hard to wait, but do what u gotta do. Get ur final product the way u want it and dont give them anything to complain about.


----------



## Aggieland

Well at least he is honest about the situation.. At least we know they are really close.. So this week sometime will be just fine.. but I must admit I spent a lot of time on the computer today lol. night guys..


----------



## Thehorny1

Probably waiting until he can get a picture of the bow with McLuvin's autograph on it!!....LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Luckiduc13

Think Imma go find my extension cord now.


----------



## Thehorny1

luckiduc13 said:


> think imma go find my extension cord now.


lol!!!!!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Karbon said:


> I don't know about you all out there in AT land but I like this out of Kevin. The guy could rush out anything just about and sell a ton of them...but he waits to get it right and wants us to see only the final result...
> 
> Thumbs up Kev!


big +1


----------



## wicked1Joe

:darkbeer:


----------



## The Equalizer

cajun blake said:


> dude, where have you been ?? :mg: I thought you knew :darkbeer:
> 
> they named it *" The Equalizer "* .... YOU WON the bow brother !!!!!!! congrats !!!!
> :wink:    :lol3:


LOL. Nice One . You Got Me!!!!!!!:lol3::wav:


----------



## DOAGuide

Just as we should all expect....Kevin will bring it too us when it is PERFECT! I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Guest

*wow*

DOAGuide Just as we should all expect....Kevin will bring it too us when it is PERFECT! I wouldn't expect anything less. :
embarres::
get a room


----------



## fiveohrsp

these 26 in DL speeds really have me excited. if everything goes well, dad will be getting a nice AM32 from yours truly when i upgrade!


----------



## sightpin

alfabuck said:


> Hahahahaha! You guys crack me up! Its like waiting to open your gifts on Christmas morning. I can't wait to see them.


Have you seen the bow you won yet????


----------



## Karbon

sightpin said:


> Have you seen the bow you won yet????


WE, have not.:darkbeer:

All good things to to thoes who wait...I think I heard that in a movie once.


----------



## cordini

:happy1: Ready for the start of a new day! Vacation....2 weeks! :cheers:


----------



## vhunter

Well I'm a little disappointed, but set back happen. I respect the fact that Kevin took the time to let us know why. Says a lot about him and his commitments. So lets get this thing looking the way you invisioned it Kevin and let the rest of us see your vision.


----------



## Aggieland

Starting up anouther day.. refresh refresh refresh button..


----------



## rattlinman

*Major bummer !!*

I say we go Capt'n Jack Sparrow on him and leave him on a deserted island !!

I say noone will mind if the black powdercoat is a little shiny.....but Kevin is solid like rock on his perfectionism.....he will show nothing until it's up to his standards. 

So go ahead and put V on suicide watch again, someone remove his belt and shoe laceses.

Let's get back to the McLuvin mystery. Can you use it in a sentence ? Rymes with ?


----------



## rattlinman

AggieHoyt28 said:


> Starting up anouther day.. refresh refresh refresh button..



That's just sad right there.


----------



## Aggieland

Well it helps me keep from loosing my mind at work.. Anyone ever hear what these bows will weigh.. 3.5-4.0 #'s ??


----------



## Guest

Im on board.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36

AggieHoyt28 said:


> Well it helps me keep from loosing my mind at work.. Anyone ever hear what these bows will weigh.. 3.5-4.0 #'s ??



Just under 4#


----------



## cordini

Here goes:

Some will say I don't know Nothin'
When it comes to the ID of this man McLuvin

I agree, so now I beg
Could McLuvin be Elite Greg?

I just liked the rhyme.....No Freekin' Clue!!:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck

sightpin said:


> Have you seen the bow you won yet????


Nope, just anxiously waiting like the rest of you fellas..........:ranger:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

vhunter said:


> Well I'm a little disappointed, but set back happen. I respect the fact that Kevin took the time to let us know why. Says a lot about him and his commitments. So lets get this thing looking the way you invisioned it Kevin and let the rest of us see your vision.


I agree. You cannot rush for the sake of us begging for picaroni's.


----------



## Guest

cordini said:


> Here goes:
> 
> Some will say I don't know Nothin'
> When it comes to the ID of this man McLuvin
> 
> I agree, so now I beg
> Could McLuvin be Elite Greg?
> 
> I just liked the rhyme.....No Freekin' Clue!!:darkbeer:


Its not Greg...I know Gregs username.


----------



## mcluvin

McLUVIN IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

mcluvin said:


> McLUVIN IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are still the main -off topic-topic.


----------



## Aggieland

Mc lovin looks like he is a little old for his upcoming hunting season lol. Looks like he might be on his last leg haha. Better enjoy this season old man..


----------



## Karbon

Since we have to wait for pics of the bow, can you post up some pics of Kate?:shade:

At least she is very easy on the eye's and may subside some of the grumblings here of people waiting to see these bows...Plus we have to do *something* to save V from hanging himself. There's a life at stake here people.


I hope Kevin (with those giant 150# bow drawing arms) doesn't want to tear my head off:mg:


----------



## Aggieland

More like a guy on a Viagra commercial.. ha


----------



## vhunter

Karbon said:


> Since we have to wait for pics of the bow, can you post up some pics of Kate?:shade:
> 
> At least she is very easy on the eye's and may subside some of the grumblings here of people waiting to see these bows...Plus we have to do *something* to save V from hanging himself. There's a life at stake here people.
> 
> 
> I hope Kevin (with those giant 150# bow drawing arms) doesn't want to tear my head off:mg:


Wait a minute, let me loosen up the noose a little. That sounds like a great idea.

I'm not worried about Kevin. He isn't anywhere near Michigan.


----------



## vhunter

So this is Mcluvin?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRaTekm9Ak8&feature=related


----------



## mcluvin

I will say it in a rhyme one more time my name is McLuvin and ladies think I'm fine!

Vhunter wants to know who I am, he needs to understand that I am the MAN.

Rattler is ok for a high fence fairy, Heres another hint ...my name is not Larry.

I got to go for now but I'll be back, Yo KS lets see a pic of the binary track!



McLuvins Out!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Just under 4#


I suppose thats umm 3.9 like the Envy .. sounds good..


----------



## rattlinman

mcluvin said:


> McLUVIN IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Alright McWhoever, answer me this.....when you open your window, do you smell Iowa corn, Ohio holstein cows, Washington Redwoods, or Texas tea (black gold) ? 
Or maybe Wisconsin cheese ?

and don't use "the word which we cannot say" without capitalizing and making the trademark symbol.....where ya been ?


----------



## vhunter

mcluvin said:


> I will say it in a rhyme one more time my name is McLuvin and ladies think I'm fine!
> 
> Vhunter wants to know who I am, he needs to understand that I am the MAN.
> 
> Rattler is ok for a high fence fairy, Heres another hint ...my name is not Larry.
> 
> I got to go for now but I'll be back, Yo KS lets see a pic of the binary track!
> 
> 
> 
> McLuvins Out!!!!!!!


I don't know who you are, but I like ya. You crack me up. Barry?


----------



## Rattler

For those who thought he wore a "hawk", that wasnt him.
And for those who dont know, McLuvin may be my kin.:ninja:
I will say this, he is a cool cat 
and makes other women leave their men in the sac.
He is the most interesting man in the world that Mcluvin is
but he knows who is the shizz.
Mcluvin, Mcluvin, who are you?
I know I know, ya Know but do you?


----------



## hartofthethumb

vhunter said:


> I don't know who you are, but I like ya. You crack me up. Barry?


After his last post I think he might be a rapper??

"fiddy-foe cent"?

"tea-bag"?

"eminenima"? 
am I close


----------



## mcluvin

rattlinman said:


> Alright McWhoever, answer me this.....when you open your window, do you smell Iowa corn, Ohio holstein cows, Washington Redwoods, or Texas tea (black gold) ?
> Or maybe Wisconsin cheese ?
> 
> and don't use "the word which we cannot say" without capitalizing and making the trademark symbol.....where ya been ?


I'll riddle you this....
In april I'm chasing the gobblers from state to state.
In September I'm trying my best to fill my freezer with elk steak.
In October is when I start my season in a tree.
That's where I can be found until New Year's Eve.
I'm the original gangsta thats fo sho.
McLuvin coming to you soon with my Kevin Strother bow.


----------



## Aggieland

Ok if i can cut through the gayness of these post.. That was a good ryme.. we need a new topic.. lol


----------



## alfabuck

I really don't know who Mcluvin iz
Matter of fact its none of my biz
Its obvious non of us have a freakin life
Sitting here staring at a thread waitin for pics day and freakin night
Pushing the refresh buttom like it owes me money
Imma let you know this isn't even funny
All i know is soon i'll be slingin arrows with an Infinity
Smashing them little foam animals like its my job you see
So let me part its the urban hillbilly
Sittin waitin for pics iz literally killin me.
sideways


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Yes, a thread in mutantville on mcluvy would be better suited than here.


----------



## mcluvin

alfabuck said:


> I really don't know who Mcluvin iz
> Matter of fact its none of my biz
> Its obvious non of us have a freakin life
> Sitting here staring at a thread waitin for pics day and freakin night
> Pushing the refresh buttom like it owes me money
> Imma let you know this isn't even funny
> All i know is soon i'll be slingin arrows with an Infinity
> Smashing them little foam animals like its my job you see
> So let me part its the urban hillbilly
> Sittin waitin for pics iz literally killin me.
> sideways


You got good rhymes. I should make you part of my crew!!


----------



## mcluvin

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Yes, a thread in mutantville on mcluvy would be better suited than here.


TAT. Don't kill the entertainment factor around here. We are just doing our part to promote the cause!!! Hearing rumors of a McLuvin edition KS bow


----------



## alfabuck

mcluvin said:


> You got good rhymes. I should make you part of my crew!!


Haha! Nothing like a little ******* freestyle!


----------



## Rattler

Mcluvin is a Strother fan
He gets and shoots everyone he can.
If you call him a leg humper better pray for grace,
Cause if you dont he will smash yo face.
So really who could this Mcluvin be?
The pimp in the woods for Strother Archery.


----------



## Aggieland

Ok after listening to this rap session and waiting for pics. Im about ready to starting making cuts into my wrist.. Home :slice:


----------



## Karbon

oh...god. Please make it STOP.ukey:


----------



## Aggieland

Speaking of Kate...... I have never seen a pic of her..


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36

*McLuvin*

He is pretty "qwick", especially with his ryhmes. Maybe I figured it out. If so he is one bad dude!!


----------



## Rattler

Karbon said:


> oh...god. Please make it STOP.ukey:


Dont Playa hate, CONGRADULATE!


----------



## mcluvin

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> He is pretty "qwick", especially with his ryhmes. Maybe I figured it out. If so he is one bad dude!!


Are you sure bout that????


----------



## DOAGuide

Rattler said:


> Dont Playa hate, CONGRADULATE!


Your killin me brother! You sound like my kids.:darkbeer:


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36

mcluvin said:


> Are you sure bout that????


One thing that has always been my strong suit is basic math. Most of the time I can add 2+2! :wink: I would be willing to bet a couple of cold Dos Equis (sp?) on it!!! :teeth:


----------



## mcluvin

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> One thing that has always been my strong suit is basic math. Most of the time I can add 2+2! :wink: I would be willing to bet a couple of cold Dos Equis (sp?) on it!!! :teeth:


I will bet you that you are wrong!!!


----------



## vhunter

Here I sit all broken hearted had to s....... Never mind.:angel:


----------



## mcluvin

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> One thing that has always been my strong suit is basic math. Most of the time I can add 2+2! :wink: I would be willing to bet a couple of cold Dos Equis (sp?) on it!!! :teeth:


*O*h...thi*S*....is *M*y.....*G*ame!!!!!


----------



## Takeum

Whatever happened to the new Strother Bow thread here? WHere's the new Strother bow? I need to see the Bow! They said last monday would be the grand date... Now we are talking about some dude named McLuvin? Have things gotten that boring? Comeon Kevin,, Spare the brother a minnow,,,, lol,,,,, :slice: It's Pizza Time....


----------



## Aggieland

Takem thats a pimp ***** avitar.. I want a Strother Archery Avitar, How do I get one?


----------



## J.C.

AggieHoyt28 said:


> Takem thats a pimp ***** avitar.. I want a Strother Archery Avitar, How do I get one?


right-click and save his.....


----------



## Aggieland

Hmm he may not like that.. But I will get my hands on one ... Maybe a custom one..


----------



## rodney482

J.C. said:


> right-click and save his.....


I like JC's avatar myself.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

AggieHoyt28 said:


> Takem thats a pimp ***** avitar.. I want a Strother Archery Avitar, How do I get one?


I designed that one & quite a few avy's for Strother. I believe you will find most of them in the logo thread.


----------



## J.C.

rodney482 said:


> I like JC's avatar myself.


thanks, buddy....:teeth:


----------



## Aggieland

I looked through the avitars or whatever but never found anything.. If you get bored waiting on pics here TAT you can make me a really cool one.  Make up for those future Tee shirt and hat sales you will make on me. ha


----------



## rattlinman

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> He is pretty "qwick", especially with his ryhmes. Maybe I figured it out. If so he is one bad dude!!


I can't believe you've been drawn into this ridiculousness (is that a word ?)!!!!

And the winner of the rhyme contest is......


vhunter said:


> Here I sit all broken hearted had to s....... Never mind.:angel:



I think your poem sums this thread of nicely V. ukey:


----------



## rattlinman

mcluvin said:


> *O*h...thi*S*....is *M*y.....*G*ame!!!!!



If your one of my gang....well I'll just cut my wrists and sink quietly into the tub now......:BangHead:


----------



## BoCoMo

Hey rattlin man is mcluvin one of ur guy's? Looks like he was try to say something w/ his last post.OSMG. Is that rick?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

AggieHoyt28 said:


> I looked through the avitars or whatever but never found anything.. If you get bored waiting on pics here TAT you can make me a really cool one.  Make up for those future Tee shirt and hat sales you will make on me. ha


Did you see these?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1054974088&postcount=127


----------



## Aggieland

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Did you see these?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1054974088&postcount=127


Very nice TAT.. Now I just need a maroon and white one haha..


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> I can't believe you've been drawn into this ridiculousness (is that a word ?)!!!!
> 
> And the winner of the rhyme contest is......
> 
> 
> 
> I think your poem sums this thread of nicely V. ukey:


So did I win a free bow.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

hey V.... make me a sammich.


----------



## rattlinman

vhunter said:


> So did I win a free bow.


Yeah, but it's right-handed. I'll just hang onto it until you get normal :mg:


----------



## cbarber

who is Mcluvin? this is getting crazy you know? ah i guess i don't even know, who knows who he is? does anybody know this snake? I am not sure i even know what i am talking about anymore, you know. you know what-lets see some pics


----------



## rattlinman

CashMoneyRugby said:


> hey V.... make me a sammich.


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA How ya like those apples V !!!


----------



## Rattler

CashMoneyRugby said:


> hey V.... make me a sammich.


OH I could go in the wrong direction with this!




PICS show them the PICS


----------



## vhunter

CashMoneyRugby said:


> hey V.... make me a sammich.


Will do. But when I'm done eating it can you please vacuum the crumbs out of the bed.Nice to see ya back.


rattlinman said:


> Yeah, but it's right-handed. I'll just hang onto it until you get normal :mg:


I am right handed. Shooting that way just became to easy so I switched for a challenge.


rattlinman said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA How ya like those apples V !!!


I like them a lot.


----------



## mcluvin

rattlinman said:


> If your one of my gang....well I'll just cut my wrists and sink quietly into the tub now......:BangHead:


Nope, but I know some of your gang...


----------



## Aggieland

Im about one hour away from giving up on pics.. So sad.


----------



## Karbon

rattlinman said:


> yeah, but it's right-handed. I'll just hang onto it until you get normal :mg:


lol!!!!


----------



## mcluvin

*Kevin*

Yo Kevin!!! You better hurry up with those pics!!! I've been trying to keep them distracted to buy you some time but the natives are getting restless!:mg:


----------



## Aggieland

YO........... E.............O.......YOOOOO,...YO......E............O.....YOOOOO
Natives are getting more and more agressive.. Come on with the pics.. Heck just post up a black one or a string or cam something. im loosing it..:bom:


----------



## Rattler

Mcluvin, do we need to get the corral open up?


----------



## Aggieland

Any idea if their will be pics today. or should I pack it up for the night?


----------



## rattlinman

AggieHoyt28 said:


> Any idea if their will be pics today. or should I pack it up for the night?


Just hang on...a little....longer....Aggie, he's just waiting for Scottie to fix the warp drive

And he's waiting to see who the real McLuvin is......


----------



## Aggieland

rattlinman said:


> Just hang on...a little....longer....Aggie, he's just waiting for Scottie to fix the warp drive
> 
> And he's waiting to see who the real McLuvin is......


I give up who mc lovin is you give up the pics? is that a deal? :rock:


----------



## Guest

All this caucasin rap is killin me.


----------



## JWT

AggieHoyt28 said:


> I give up who mc lovin is you give up the pics? is that a deal? :rock:


Will any pic do? How about this one...









OK give up the secret identity!!!


----------



## Aggieland

ummm......... No.. got a new name guys.. now time for a new avitar..


----------



## Rattler

OK Kevin....will this entice you for pics........

My CB red beans and rice with venison sausage and home grown red bell peppers!


----------



## Aggieland

Dude that looks like something you squeezed out of a logger head turtle.. ukey:


----------



## Guest

This was on another thread......

Strothers Fanboys-Hope I dont stir the pot too much...

1. Thou shalt have no other Bow Designer before Me
2. Thou shalt always put my logo in your avatar
3. Thou shalt not take the name of my bow company in vain
4. Remember all the bows I have designed in the past and keep them holy
5. Honor me with 100 threads celebrating me for my new bows that noone has seen yet 
6. Thou shall Keep checking my website religiously for pictures of my bows
7. Thou shalt not commit adultery with any other Brand
8. Thou shall forget any other company I may have worked for and left
9. Thou shalt not bear false witness of slow speeds on the chrono
10. Thou shalt not covet other's Strother bows


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Rattler said:


> OK Kevin....will this entice you for pics........
> 
> My CB red beans and rice with venison sausage and home grown red bell peppers!


Ya need to throw a little gator in there!


----------



## Rattler

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Ya need to throw a little gator in there!


Well I would have but I am letting the few I know of grow 

Maybe next year more of the Gator action.....maybe on video too!:mg:


----------



## cbarber

robbie-yo that doesn't even look good. whats wrong with you?


----------



## Aggieland

Rattler what is JetFire?


----------



## vhunter

Some reading material to help pass the time.

Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal. 

Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this. 

But, in a larger sense, we can not dedicate -- we can not consecrate -- we can not hallow -- this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us -- that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion -- that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain -- that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom -- and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Karbon

Aggieland said:


> Rattler what is JetFire?


It's what happens after he eats that stuff...


----------



## vhunter

We observe today not a victory of party, but a celebration of freedom -- symbolizing an end, as well as a beginning -- signifying renewal, as well as change. For I have sworn before you and Almighty God the same solemn oath our forebears prescribed nearly a century and three-quarters ago.

The world is very different now. For man holds in his mortal hands the power to abolish all forms of human poverty and all forms of human life. And yet the same revolutionary beliefs for which our forebears fought are still at issue around the globe -- the belief that the rights of man come not from the generosity of the state, but from the hand of God.

We dare not forget today that we are the heirs of that first revolution. Let the word go forth from this time and place, to friend and foe alike, that the torch has been passed to a new generation of Americans -- born in this century, tempered by war, disciplined by a hard and bitter peace, proud of our ancient heritage, and unwilling to witness or permit the slow undoing of those human rights to which this nation has always been committed, and to which we are committed today at home and around the world.

Let every nation know, whether it wishes us well or ill, that we shall pay any price, bear any burden, meet any hardship, support any friend, oppose any foe, to assure the survival and the success of liberty.

This much we pledge -- and more.

To those old allies whose cultural and spiritual origins we share, we pledge the loyalty of faithful friends. United there is little we cannot do in a host of cooperative ventures. Divided there is little we can do -- for we dare not meet a powerful challenge at odds and split asunder.

To those new states whom we welcome to the ranks of the free, we pledge our word that one form of colonial control shall not have passed away merely to be replaced by a far more iron tyranny. We shall not always expect to find them supporting our view. But we shall always hope to find them strongly supporting their own freedom -- and to remember that, in the past, those who foolishly sought power by riding the back of the tiger ended up inside.

To those people in the huts and villages of half the globe struggling to break the bonds of mass misery, we pledge our best efforts to help them help themselves, for whatever period is required -- not because the Communists may be doing it, not because we seek their votes, but because it is right. If a free society cannot help the many who are poor, it cannot save the few who are rich.

To our sister republics south of our border, we offer a special pledge: to convert our good words into good deeds, in a new alliance for progress, to assist free men and free governments in casting off the chains of poverty. But this peaceful revolution of hope cannot become the prey of hostile powers. Let all our neighbors know that we shall join with them to oppose aggression or subversion anywhere in the Americas. And let every other power know that this hemisphere intends to remain the master of its own house.

To that world assembly of sovereign states, the United Nations, our last best hope in an age where the instruments of war have far outpaced the instruments of peace, we renew our pledge of support -- to prevent it from becoming merely a forum for invective, to strengthen its shield of the new and the weak, and to enlarge the area in which its writ may run.

Finally, to those nations who would make themselves our adversary, we offer not a pledge but a request: that both sides begin anew the quest for peace, before the dark powers of destruction unleashed by science engulf all humanity in planned or accidental self-destruction.

We dare not tempt them with weakness. For only when our arms are sufficient beyond doubt can we be certain beyond doubt that they will never be employed.

But neither can two great and powerful groups of nations take comfort from our present course -- both sides overburdened by the cost of modern weapons, both rightly alarmed by the steady spread of the deadly atom, yet both racing to alter that uncertain balance of terror that stays the hand of mankind's final war.



So let us begin anew -- remembering on both sides that civility is not a sign of weakness, and sincerity is always subject to proof. Let us never negotiate out of fear, but let us never fear to negotiate.

Let both sides explore what problems unite us instead of belaboring those problems which divide us.

Let both sides, for the first time, formulate serious and precise proposals for the inspection and control of arms, and bring the absolute power to destroy other nations under the absolute control of all nations.

Let both sides seek to invoke the wonders of science instead of its terrors. Together let us explore the stars, conquer the deserts, eradicate disease, tap the ocean depths, and encourage the arts and commerce.

Let both sides unite to heed, in all corners of the earth, the command of Isaiah -- to "undo the heavy burdens, and [to] let the oppressed go free."¹

And, if a beachhead of cooperation may push back the jungle of suspicion, let both sides join in creating a new endeavor -- not a new balance of power, but a new world of law -- where the strong are just, and the weak secure, and the peace preserved.

All this will not be finished in the first one hundred days. Nor will it be finished in the first one thousand days; nor in the life of this Administration; nor even perhaps in our lifetime on this planet. But let us begin.

In your hands, my fellow citizens, more than mine, will rest the final success or failure of our course. Since this country was founded, each generation of Americans has been summoned to give testimony to its national loyalty. The graves of young Americans who answered the call to service surround the globe.

Now the trumpet summons us again -- not as a call to bear arms, though arms we need -- not as a call to battle, though embattled we are -- but a call to bear the burden of a long twilight struggle, year in and year out, "rejoicing in hope; patient in tribulation,"² a struggle against the common enemies of man: tyranny, poverty, disease, and war itself.

Can we forge against these enemies a grand and global alliance, North and South, East and West, that can assure a more fruitful life for all mankind? Will you join in that historic effort?

In the long history of the world, only a few generations have been granted the role of defending freedom in its hour of maximum danger. I do not shrink from this responsibility -- I welcome it. I do not believe that any of us would exchange places with any other people or any other generation. The energy, the faith, the devotion which we bring to this endeavor will light our country and all who serve it. And the glow from that fire can truly light the world.

And so, my fellow Americans, ask not what your country can do for you; ask what you can do for your country.

My fellow citizens of the world, ask not what America will do for you, but what together we can do for the freedom of man.

Finally, whether you are citizens of America or citizens of the world, ask of us here the same high standards of strength and sacrifice which we ask of you. With a good conscience our only sure reward, with history the final judge of our deeds, let us go forth to lead the land we love, asking His blessing and His help, but knowing that here on earth God's work must truly be our own.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Amazing*

Everyone griped about NO pics.

The first pics have been on the www.strotherarchery.com website for 30 minutes and no one has pulled them over here yet!!!!


----------



## 220

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Everyone griped about NO pics.
> 
> The first pics have been on the www.strotherarchery.com website for 30 minutes and no one has pulled them over here yet!!!!


very slick!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

nice looking teaser pics...when will rest of the bow be shown?


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Everyone griped about NO pics.
> 
> The first pics have been on the www.strotherarchery.com website for 30 minutes and no one has pulled them over here yet!!!!


They look great so far:darkbeer:


----------



## OzHOOD

Nice but how about some full pics? :teeth:
Looks good sofar.:darkbeer:


----------



## Running

Nice WIDE shelf! Looks like it is flat right in the middle. Good stuff.


----------



## hoefj

*Pics!!!*

illl post them for you kevin


----------



## deerhunter81

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Everyone griped about NO pics.
> 
> The first pics have been on the www.strotherarchery.com website for 30 minutes and no one has pulled them over here yet!!!!


Very nice!!! Now can I see more???


----------



## pklyph

*here you go*

pic 1


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Full pics*

Will be posted next day or so.

No definite date will be posted by me!!! I learn very fast.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*String/cables*

The string/cable colors will be Black/White speckled and brown.

They match the Predator camo very well!!!


----------



## hoefj

cant wait to shoot one of these! well actually all of them! hurry up and get some to corey!


----------



## alfabuck

Looks sweet Kevin. Can't wait for the full size version.


----------



## Aggieland

Excellent clean lines I expected from a Strother bow with a nice wide shelf. looking good so far.. Great work Kevin! And thank you for the pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Karbon

SWEET!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Thanks*

These bows will out perform any of my previous designs, in every category!!!

The grip is different than anything I ever designed, actually every part is a new design from any of my previous designs.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Nice teaser. I like the looks of that shelf! looks very "rest-friendly". Can't wait to see what the full bows look like. I was planning on a sr71 asap, now just from the teaser, I'm thinking I may have to sell the AM to get a vanquish also if the sr shoots good.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Which one*

I myself am having a tough time deciding which one I want to shoot!

They are all so blazing fast, yet incredibly quiet and smooth.

And no, I'm not just tooting my own horn, these bows rock, if I say so myself.


----------



## Takeum

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These bows will out perform any of my previous designs, in every category!!!
> 
> The grip is different than anything I ever designed, actually every part is a new design from any of my previous designs.


 Now that there's a minnow... Thanks Kevin!


----------



## mtelknut

:rock::hail::hail::hail:Looking sweet,, I love the Ninja look with the Rosewood side plates,,,


----------



## Aggieland

Im fired up.. Can't wait to get my hands on one of these..


----------



## Kevin Strother1

A minnow vs. a Great White.

That much of a difference in DFC, Speed, Noise and feel on the shot.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These bows will out perform any of my previous designs, in every category!!!
> 
> The grip is different than anything I ever designed, actually every part is a new design from any of my previous designs.


The grip looks a touch wider than the elite grips, is this the case? Also the angle of the grip looks like it would be less severe then on those bows, that will be a plus for my grip style, if it is so.:darkbeer:


----------



## Karbon

Everything I want!

I think this will replace my z's!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Kevin Strother1 said:


> A minnow vs. a Great White.
> 
> That much of a difference in DFC, Speed, Noise and feel on the shot.


Please tell us when and who can / will be a dealer


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Grip has a index and thumb recess in the grip and yes the angle is changed from the "E" line.


----------



## swampking

Me like. Have anything been mentioned about weight? <4# or greater?


----------



## hartofthethumb

Stupid question...

It looks like a set of finger grip things on the string.... is that working as a set of speednocks would?


----------



## hartofthethumb

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Grip has a index and thumb recess in the grip and yes the angle is changed from the "E" line.


Awesome.


----------



## Maybee-R

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Grip has a index and thumb recess in the grip and yes the angle is changed from the "E" line.


Looks nice! Cant wait to see the rest of it.
Oh and dont look past Rattler for the answer to who is Mcluvin they share the same computer. Im not saying! Im just saying. :smile:


----------



## Aggieland

swampking said:


> Me like. Have anything been mentioned about weight? <4# or greater?


Yeah tell us about the weight.. Very interested..


----------



## Pig Pen

I'm not trying to start anything since apparently these are the bows to end all bows...but what's with the No-Glove on the string below the string suppressor? Do they work good for string silencers too?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

hartofthethumb said:


> Stupid question...
> 
> It looks like a set of finger grip things on the string.... is that working as a set of speednocks would?


Yes it is. They are No Glov's, made for bow fishing. It is spelled with no "e".

I found out how great these work by accident, but man do they work great for speed increase and reduce oscillation.


----------



## Aggieland

Well Kevin I sank well over $500.00 bucks into my Envy getting it customized and dang it if you didn't do what you said you would.. Guess I might have to set the ol Envy aside and try out your latest creation.. Its a love hate relationship with your constant improvements..


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> Well Kevin I sank well over $500.00 bucks into my Envy getting it customized and dang it if you didn't do what you said you would.. Guess I might have to set the ol Envy aside and try out your latest creation.. Its a love hate relationship with your constant improvements..


If you decide to sell that Envy it shouldn't be to hard, you have about the best looking one out there, that thing is sweet.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes it is. They are No Glov's, made for bow fishing. It is spelled with no "e".
> 
> I found out how great these work by accident, but man do they work great for speed increase and reduce oscillation.


Iteresting. No-glov, yeah sounds better than "finger grip things",  I have seen them before, didn't know what the name for 'em was.


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> If you decide to sell that Envy it shouldn't be to hard, you have about the best looking one out there, that thing is sweet.


Thanks man, It did turn out awsome. And letting go of her would be a really tough thing to do. Will prob hold on to that bow the rest of my life.. Pass it on to my son kind of thing.. It was and still is a work of art.. Now these new bows of Kevins will be.


----------



## mcluvin

Maybee-R said:


> Looks nice! Cant wait to see the rest of it.
> Oh and dont look past Rattler for the answer to who is Mcluvin they share the same computer. Im not saying! Im just saying. :smile:


LOL!!!!! This is a total defense play!!!! I can assure you that Rattler is not McLUVIN!!!! Guaranteed!!!!!!!!!...McLuvin is always 2 steps ahead!!!!!


----------



## Karbon

I'm so stoked here.

I'll take that bow off your hands right now. Silver sharpie that John Handcock of yours and send it my way!

Grip looks great.

Nice wide shelf.

Riser looks sweet from the teaser...nice Crackers touch of the small glimpses like he did with the predator Aliens...


I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## BoCoMo

Looking good man. Im pumped and ready to take delivery.


----------



## Karbon

Rattler Grips?


----------



## Karbon

kevin strother1 said:


> grip has a index and thumb recess in the grip and yes the angle is changed from the "e" line.



perfect!!!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Karbon said:


> Rattler Grips?


No! McLuvin Side Plates.....LMAO!!!!!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## mcluvin

TEXAS 10PT said:


> No! McLuvin Side Plates.....LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


Wrong again!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Grips*

Are made by Torqueless grips.


----------



## mcluvin

Nice looking bow Kev!!!!

To all that think that Rattler and McLuvin are one in the same....Not even close!!!!!!! I had to take drastic measures to protect my identity....It's a matter of national security!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

Is the shelf on this bow wider than on the Envy etc.. the pic makes it appear to have a wider shelf.. Which is cool.. Im guessing the bows total weight somewhere around 3.7-3.9 lbs. ?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Shelf*

is considerably wider and is FLAT!!!!

Any rest will work.

Center shot is .900 from shelf and sight window.

Weight varies depending upon max draw weight, they range from 3.9# - 4.05#


----------



## Rambu

i so cant wait.. my z will be for sale tomorrow...


----------



## Rambu

So just an idea but you think you could post a DFC???


----------



## mcluvin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> is considerably wider and is FLAT!!!!
> 
> Any rest will work.
> 
> Center shot is .900 from shelf and sight window.
> 
> Weight varies depending upon max draw weight, they range from 3.9# - 4.05#


Any chance of a single cam in the future??


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Kevin Strother1 said:


> is considerably wider and is FLAT!!!!
> 
> Any rest will work.
> 
> *Center shot is .900 from shelf and sight window.*
> Weight varies depending upon max draw weight, they range from 3.9# - 4.05#


For those of that are mathematically challenged, what is that in fractions? Almost an inch?

TEXAS


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*?????*

I don't know for sure on the single cam.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

mcluvin said:


> Nice looking bow Kev!!!!
> 
> To all that think that Rattler and McLuvin are one in the same....Not even close!!!!!!! I had to take drastic measures to protect my identity....It's a matter of national security!!!!


Turn your light on Rob!!!!!:mg:

TEXAS


----------



## Kevin Strother1

TEXAS 10PT said:


> For those of that are mathematically challenged, what is that in fractions? Almost an inch?
> 
> TEXAS


Just over 7/8", so you have plenty of fletching clearance and a drop away moves completely out of the path of the arrow..


----------



## mcluvin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I don't know for sure on the single cam.


Well maybe give in some thought in all of your spare time!!..Lot of Aigil fans out there!!


----------



## Aggieland

A flat shelf.. that is good.. no problems making stuff stick down now. lol. GOOOD CHANGE BRO..


----------



## Fall Gray

From the snippits of photos, looks a lot like my XLR's.....:shade:

Mark


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Just over 7/8", so you have plenty of fletching clearance and a drop away moves completely out of the path of the arrow..


Great. I don't worry about clearance using 4 mini Blazers but I was concerned about using a Limb Driver. Thanks for clearing that up!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland

So the sr-71 will draw easier than my Envy with smooth mods.. Wow.. um I will take an 80 pounder


----------



## Kevin Strother1

MIBIGHNTR said:


> From the snippits of photos, looks a lot like my XLR's.....:shade:
> 
> Mark


Looks nothing like your XLR in real life.


----------



## Aggieland

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Looks nothing like your XLR in real life.


OHHH, now the brain is churning.. haha


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Aggieland said:


> So the sr-71 will draw easier than my Envy with smooth mods.. Wow.. um I will take an 80 pounder


Where did you read that Aggie??? I'll settle for 70lbs at my age!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu

So here is my problem.... do i want the infinity or the SR-71??????????????? I can not have both... They are too close in speed to get both but i could get the va and the SR-71.... 

Darn it.... I need to make more money..lol...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Sr-71*

While playing around today with a SR-71 I installed the 25" mod.

Specs were 69.2# 25" AMO exact, 350 grain arrow through my Easton graph with infrared it shot 309, 309, 310 fps.

Not bad for a short draw length. This is at 80% let off.

Feels like a kids bow on the draw cycle.


----------



## Karbon

It keeps getting better and better.

I love Dave's work. Maybe that's why he won't return my emails...too busy with SA...Cool with me now!


----------



## Aggieland

Now thats what im talking about Man.. Holy Smokes..


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Having not shot any of the bows yet, I'm inclined to get the Infinity with the 7 1/8 BH just to make sure I can shoot it accurately but I sure would like the speed from the SR71. I could probably shoot a 480gr arrow around 290fps:mg:

TEXAS


----------



## Rambu

Kevin Strother1 said:


> While playing around today with a SR-71 I installed the 25" mod.
> 
> Specs were 69.2# 25" AMO exact, 350 grain arrow through my Easton graph with infrared it shot 309, 309, 310 fps.
> 
> Not bad for a short draw length. This is at 80% let off.
> 
> Feels like a kids bow on the draw cycle.



wow... this thing is going to be a monster killer.... So you going to add a certified monster killer sticker to it??


----------



## lonehara

*math class*



TEXAS 10PT said:


> For those of that are mathematically challenged, what is that in fractions? Almost an inch?
> 
> TEXAS


That would be 9/10's


----------



## Rambu

Hey Kevin... can you test something for me..... 70lbs 28in 380 grain arrow... How fast out of the infinity and SR-71??? I run nothing but a loop.... I have a buddy with a monster i want to beat up on....lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Having not shot any of the bows yet, I'm inclined to get the Infinity with the 7 1/8 BH just to make sure I can shoot it accurately but I sure would like the speed from the SR71. I could probably shoot a 480gr arrow around 290fps:mg:
> 
> TEXAS


That 309-310 fps would be the speed for a 26" draw on an Infinity.

This is not the rating, I was just playing around, the rating is a little less. We rated the bows over an average of several bows to get a consistent range.

Unlike Abe's subject in his famous speech, all bows are not created equal!!!


----------



## jjbuilder

Looking good, we need some complete pics! So far things are sounding good.


----------



## Aggieland

These Numbers are sick on these bows.. Im just in shock as to how much more performance they have even over my Envy.. What the heck man amazing. Cant wait to get my hands on one. How about you send me an SR and I will take it on my Upcoming Elk hunt and not get my Envy all scratched up on the hunt.. I will put that Envy in a safe and pass it down .. thanks!!


----------



## Pig Pen

Kevin Strother1 said:


> is considerably wider and is FLAT!!!!
> 
> Any rest will work.
> 
> Center shot is .900 from shelf and sight window.
> 
> *Weight varies depending upon max draw weight, they range from 3.9# - 4.05#*


Stupid question...is this b/c the limbs weigh more?


----------



## Karbon

Pig Pen said:


> Stupid question...is b/c the limbs weigh more?


No because of all the extra magic dust Kev has to put in them.:shade:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Mass Weight variance*

You are correct. 

A limb for a 100# bow weigh more than a limb for a 60#.


----------



## eweese18

I happen to know a guy with a bow serial #1 that has that exact silver sharpie signature from The man himself and the spouse! Just sayin.... Now to find the funds for one of these.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That 309-310 fps would be the speed for a 26" draw on an Infinity.
> 
> This is not the rating, I was just playing around, the rating is a little less. We rated the bows over an average of several bows to get a consistent range.
> 
> Unlike Abe's subject in his famous speech, all bows are not created equal!!!


Kevin,
I was referring to shooting an SR71 at 29/70 with a 480gr arrow getting 290fps. Heck I got 285fps shooting a 477gr with my E-500 at 30/70

TEXAS


----------



## hartofthethumb

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That 309-310 fps would be the speed for a 26" draw on an Infinity.
> 
> This is not the rating, I was just playing around, the rating is a little less. We rated the bows over an average of several bows to get a consistent range.
> 
> Unlike Abe's subject in his famous speech, all bows are not created equal!!!


Anyway you could make sure mine is created un-eaqually for the better?:tongue: again sr71-70lb, 30"  
After the dang teaser pics, I am going to go nuts now waiting to actually get the bow That's a little sad isn't it, lol


----------



## Rambu

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> A limb for a 100# bow weigh more than a limb for a 60#.


so we can order a 100lb???







Just asking.. not for this guy....lol...


----------



## Aggieland

Is it difficult to build a really light riser because of the stress placed on the riser.. or because of harmonics/accuracy issues.. just wondering.. ?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

wideerhunt said:


> so we can order a 100lb???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just asking.. not for this guy....lol...


Yes you can.


----------



## Rambu

wait what would a sr-71 at 100lbs put out for KE????? Almost scary...

or just for fun a 350gr arrow????? come on kevin i know you have tried it...lol


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Yea*

But I can't promote that light of arrow for you to shoot!!!


----------



## xringbob

Will there be a longer ata if so when


----------



## Rambu

so besides the longer power stroke do the infinty and SR draw the same?


----------



## Rambu

Kevin Strother1 said:


> But I can't promote that light of arrow for you to shoot!!!


i know i would not shoot it.... but i do wonder how fast is would be...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Yes*



xringbob said:


> Will there be a longer ata if so when


There will be a longer A-A.

It will be available later in the year.


----------



## hartofthethumb

wideerhunt said:


> wait what would a sr-71 at 100lbs put out for KE????? Almost scary...
> 
> or just for fun a 350gr arrow????? come on kevin i know you have tried it...lol


Probably have to shoot at least 700 grains out of the hundred pounders, otherwise the sonic boom scares the deer away.


----------



## Aggieland

So many questions so few of Kevin.. Maybe we do need the name changed to Strothers !! I need one of these bows.. prob wont get one and have time to set her up before Sept 1st.. but ya never know..


----------



## Pig Pen

BoCoMo said:


> Looking good man. Im pumped and ready to take delivery.


Hey let me know when you and Scotty get five or six of these and I might have to sell one of my Bowtechs(not the Tribute) and buy one from ya. You should go ahead and order 2 of each.


----------



## xringbob

Kevin Strother1 said:


> There will be a longer A-A.
> 
> It will be available later in the year.


cant wait im a huge xlr fan


----------



## Aggieland

Where the heck is Rattler. Hiding under a rock.. Guess the Mc lovin comment really got to him :smile:


----------



## mcluvin

Aggieland said:


> Where the heck is Rattler. Hiding under a rock.. Guess the Mc lovin comment really got to him :smile:


RATTLER could never be McLuvin!!!! He is not that good with the ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Rambu

his computer is down... so no mc or ratt...lol


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> Where the heck is Rattler. Hiding under a rock.. Guess the Mc lovin comment really got to him :smile:


He's prolly still in the bathroom if he ate the food he posted earlier

Just messin w/ya Rattler, lol


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> He's prolly still in the bathroom if he ate the food he posted earlier
> 
> Just messin w/ya Rattler, lol


Haha thats awsome..


----------



## Rambu

i am so ready now... So with out of the box speeds...... Kevin did you find you could pull more speed out of the bows with tuning?????


----------



## EliteGThoe

Kevin thank you for answering all our questions, we appreciate your time very much. I have a small question of my own, if you can answer it great, if not i understand. When these bows first come out, will it be hard to get our hands on them? Like backorders ect. Or will there be a abundant turn around time? or is this a question you cant really judge.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

EliteGThoe said:


> Kevin thank you for answering all our questions, we appreciate your time very much. I have a small question of my own, if you can answer it great, if not i understand. When these bows first come out, will it be hard to get our hands on them? Like backorders ect. Or will there be a abundant turn around time? or is this a question you cant really judge.


Hey Young Buck......you are still not getting any of my short brace Energy's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## EliteGThoe

ill trade you an envy old timer


----------



## Aggieland

Guess im out for the night.. Wife is threating castration.. Guess I will have to play catch up throughout the day tomorrow.. Thanks again Kevin for your time.. Finally I got pics and can sleep better.. well sorta. more pics tomorrow>?


----------



## BoCoMo

Pig Pen said:


> Hey let me know when you and Scotty get five or six of these and I might have to sell one of my Bowtechs(not the Tribute) and buy one from ya. You should go ahead and order 2 of each.


I know ill be ordering at least 2, but i doubt u could pry them from my hands. On second thought u would be a worthy convert. Maybe finally get u away from those darn bt's. lol
As soon as i get one ill let u shoot it for sure. Go ahead and tie a brick on ur arms now, so when i get it u will be a 30"dl.lol


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

number one question for me is when will these bad boys start shipping to dealers ..?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Sweeeet!!! I love the look so far! I am sure the pics do not do the bow justice & I cannot wait to see all the bows in full pics! Someone who has shot these bows has told me that they are smoother than the Z28 & that someone is not Kevin & this someone knows bows inside out.

After more investigation mcluvy is Rattler!

Now, ya'll better start getting some Strother gear from TAT, show your support & get the word out!:jam:


----------



## mcluvin

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Sweeeet!!! I love the look so far! I am sure the pics do not do the bow justice & I cannot wait to see all the bows in full pics! Someone who has shot these bows has told me that they are smoother than the Z28 & that someone is not Kevin & this someone knows bows inside out.
> 
> After more investigation mcluvy is Rattler!
> 
> Now, ya'll better start getting some Strother gear from TAT, show your support & get the word out!:jam:


Once again!!! wrong!!!!!


----------



## sightpin

*Overtime Money*

Well the question must be asked: Before Obama takes all of my money for all his social welfare programs, how much will one of these rocket ships cost me? 800-900? Blink once for yes and twice for less.


----------



## StrictBaptist

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Sweeeet!!! I love the look so far! I am sure the pics do not do the bow justice & I cannot wait to see all the bows in full pics! Someone who has shot these bows has told me that they are smoother than the Z28 & that someone is not Kevin & this someone knows bows inside out.
> 
> After more investigation mcluvy is Rattler!
> 
> Now, ya'll better start getting some Strother gear from TAT, show your support & get the word out!:jam:




I must say the Vanquish looks awsome!!! i will be getting one, and I just talked my wife into wanting one... so we will both be getting strothers

also TAT will get a few orders from me soon


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

sightpin said:


> Well the question must be asked: Before Obama takes all of my money for all his social welfare programs, how much will one of these rocket ships cost me? 800-900? Blink once for yes and twice for less.


This is a quote from Kate on costs.

"All bows have a MSRP of $789.00"


----------



## Karbon

MAN, a predator Vanquish sure will look Sick...

THnaks for your time Kev!:darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter

I swear they waited until I went to bed then posted pictures. Always trying to keep a lefty down I'm telling ya.

Bow looks very nice from the pic, but I knew it would. All Kevins bows look like a sport car, but man I want to see what under the hood. That's where the good stuff is. Lets see some cams.

So Mcluvin is in fact rattler. I knew it.


----------



## EliteGThoe

I was thinking about this, How did kevin get out of Elite without signing a no competition clause. Well boy i am thankful he did!!!!


----------



## Karbon

EliteGThoe said:


> I was thinking about this, How did kevin get out of Elite without signing a no competition clause. Well boy i am thankful he did!!!!


Kevin is the man. THE MAN does as he pleases.
I'm sure happy he did. That Vanquish looks to be my perfect hunting bow.
I say that and at the same time this New Breed Genetix is shooting GREAT.

MORE TESTING....will the bows ever stop flowing though my little shop???

Screw-it. I'll just have to sell a GT500 and buy a SR-71 to go along with the Vanquish and the NBA...:set1_punch:

:devil:I have a bow issue:devil:


----------



## rattlinman

EliteGThoe said:


> I was thinking about this, How did kevin get out of Elite without signing a no competition clause. Well boy i am thankful he did!!!!


I think I can speak for all of us here if we ask you to please NOT ask questions that will cause negative comments or arguements. This page is 27 pages so far of fun and excitement !! Lets keep it that way please.

If you want the answer, you can find it back on the other forum...just do a search.

Thanks again, 
NOT McLuvin


----------



## rattlinman

I got comfirmation yesterday from a VERY reliable source that Rattler is NOT McLuvin

and no, I don't know who he is

If you guys are liking the looks so far, just wait til you hear (not hear) them when they are shot !!! I couldn't believe how quiet the Vanquish is.


----------



## Yichi

Karbon said:


> :devil:I have a bow issue:devil:


Understatement of the decade


----------



## Karbon

Yichi said:


> Understatement of the decade


Tell me about it brother.


----------



## tnarb

Someone asked who when they were going to be at the dealers......WHO ARE THE DEALERS? I need to put down a down payment and get one on order.....I think.


----------



## rattlinman

Karbon, you might try replacing your bow addiction with a drug addiction of some kind, would definitley be cheaper, and easier to manage. Might make you more moody though....lol:happy:


----------



## Just 1 More

Will any of these bows be available in a 40-50# for tha ladies?? I see the SR-71 has the shortest draw at 25".. my guess would be that might be the one that would be offered in a low poundage.. or not


----------



## rattlinman

*!!!!*

1,050 replies.....47,833 looks on this thread

wow :teeth:


----------



## Aggieland

Sweet.. I suppose at 27.5'' draw the sr-71 will shoot just as well as my Envy did at 7..


----------



## jamesbowman

Looking good- Please, please make one 37" ata and about 71/4 brace for us 
3-d shooters who want a long but fast bow. Not selling my Elite GT-500 yet but my ProElite and my Drenalin are gone. Now for a pic of the cams.


----------



## vhunter

I think the string color will look sweet with the predator brown camo, but I think the Shadow version need something different. I'm thinking black and silver.


----------



## alaz

Nice looking bow... can't wait to see more!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

jamesbowman said:


> Looking good- Please, please make one 37" ata and about 71/4 brace for us
> 3-d shooters who want a long but fast bow. Not selling my Elite GT-500 yet but my ProElite and my Drenalin are gone. Now for a pic of the cams.


You are pretty close to the specs, brace may be around 1/4" higher A-A may be a 1/2" or so longer also.

Speeds will be very FAST!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Just 1 More said:


> Will any of these bows be available in a 40-50# for tha ladies?? I see the SR-71 has the shortest draw at 25".. my guess would be that might be the one that would be offered in a low poundage.. or not


Yes, they all will be available as low as a 50# peak draw weight, which would back down to 40#.


----------



## vhunter

Kevin Strother1 said:


> You are pretty close to the specs, brace may be around 1/4" higher A-A may be a 1/2" or so longer also.
> 
> Speeds will be very FAST!!!!!


That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## mdewitt71

Are there gonna be lefties in all models and when can I expect a Lefty to get to Crackers for me to take home?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Lefties*

Are a real Pa.. .. ... ..S! J/K

Yes, ALL models will be available in LH. 

Mike will be one of the first dealers to have bows in stock since he has some on order already.

I know everyone always says the Lefties will be made, so wait and let us prove it to you.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I showed the pics of the bow to my 10 year old boy Daniel & his only question was when will the kids bows be available! Chip off the old block!


----------



## mtelknut

Kevin,, Sorry to bother,, are the cams smoother than the Z28 cams? If so I am looking at an 80#er,, should be about the same as a 74 # GTO that I am shooting now... just wondering....


----------



## rodney482

Kevin, The bow (so far) looks great.

Job well done!!!!

:smile:


----------



## mcluvin

rattlinman said:


> I got comfirmation yesterday from a VERY reliable source that Rattler is NOT McLuvin
> 
> and no, I don't know who he is
> 
> If you guys are liking the looks so far, just wait til you hear (not hear) them when they are shot !!! I couldn't believe how quiet the Vanquish is.


You my friend would be correct!!!!! Rattler and McLuvin not a chance!! Rattler was kind enough to help pull off some 007 stuff to keep the dogs off my tail!!! 

KS, great looking bows!!!!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

mcluvin said:


> You my friend would be correct!!!!! Rattler and McLuvin not a chance!! Rattler was kind enough to help pull off some 007 stuff to keep the dogs off my tail!!!
> 
> KS, great looking bows!!!!


So you are James Bond McLuvin??????? LMAO!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## rattlinman

mcluvin said:


> You my friend would be correct!!!!! Rattler and McLuvin not a chance!! Rattler was kind enough to help pull off some 007 stuff to keep the dogs off my tail!!!
> 
> KS, great looking bows!!!!



Were those my dogs that were on your trail ? 
They do LOVE to roll in poop.


----------



## tnarb

rattlinman said:


> Were those my dogs that were on your trail ?
> They do LOVE to roll in poop.


The name is Luvin, MC Luvin.....

Que an Ertha Kitt song here.......


----------



## thelefty41

For the love of god if anyone besides Kevin knows who the dealers are please post a list of them. Besides the obvious one, Crackers. I would like to know who I will have to order from.


----------



## mcluvin

rattlinman said:


> Were those my dogs that were on your trail ?
> They do LOVE to roll in poop.


Yep!!!! They were on me like a chicken on a june bug!!!!...Had to pull some covert operations!!! Rattler was kind enough to give McLuvin a helping hand...It was a good effort on your part Rattlinman!!...LOL!!!!


----------



## tnarb

*I am submitting..............*

Please accept this as my formal request to be either A) Test shooter,,,,,,or prefererbly B) Staff Shooter for Strother Archery:shade:


----------



## OrangeBlood

so why is everybody drooling over a partial image of a bow that nobody has even shot yet, I don't get it....


----------



## mdewitt71

mkeyes001 said:


> so why is everybody drooling over a partial image of a bow that nobody has even shot yet, I don't get it....


Why did everyone go nuts over a speedometer ad and a countdown clock before an actual bow picture was even released?


----------



## OrangeBlood

mdewitt71 said:


> Why did everyone go nuts over a speedometer ad and a countdown clock before an actual bow picture was even released?


because that came from mathews, you know that company that millions of shooters are shooting their bows.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

mkeyes001 said:


> so why is everybody drooling over a partial image of a bow that nobody has even shot yet, I don't get it....


It's called experience & trust. The ones that are drooling know firsthand from past experience of what Kevin can accomplish in designing a bow. Those that are drooling trust Kevin & when he says these are the best bows he has designed to date, we can believe him, because he has put his name on the line by calling it Strother Archery. The guy knows his stuff & so we are lil bit excited to see & shoot these bows......


----------



## Karbon

mkeyes001 said:


> because that came from mathews, you know that company that millions of shooters are shooting their bows.


OR



Because the pay them...only reason I see...:thumbs_do
or
Because they *were* the go to old hype/cool the have one bows...

And because people were finally happy to see some SPEED out of a so slo cam...


...but then they shot them (MONSTER/REEZEN) and noticed the nearly unbearable draw, super top heavy "un-balance", and and for the Reezen alone...VIBRATION CITY...


Most of us here have shot Kevin's bows. That gives us enough reason to be HAPPY.


----------



## OrangeBlood

ToughAntlerTees said:


> It's called experience & trust. The ones that are drooling know firsthand from past experience of what Kevin can accomplish in designing a bow. Those that are drooling trust Kevin & when he says these are the best bows he has designed to date, we can believe him, because he has put his name on the line by calling it Strother Archery. The guy knows his stuff & so we are lil bit excited to see & shoot these bows......


what did he design? obviously my question was pointed to what has this guy done because I don't know....rather than everybody getting on me about asking the question, how about somebody answer it with something I can go on here. Good for you you trust him, and he does good work. I've never heard of the guy.


----------



## jamesbowman

*Stroher*

Great to hear about the 37" 71/2-I want one bad and maybe I'll have one by winter and next years 3-D, I could have used it at Nelsonville this last week. And believe me I'd rather have a partial pic than a speedometer any day.


----------



## MR.B

Broken Rack Archery is exited to announce they will be a strothers archery retailer,we cant wait to get the new product in hand!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

mkeyes001 said:


> what did he design? obviously my question was pointed to what has this guy done because I don't know....rather than everybody getting on me about asking the question, how about somebody answer it with something I can go on here. Good for you you trust him, and he does good work. I've never heard of the guy.


What rock have you been hiding under???? Ever hear of Bowtech?? Kevin designed all the Bowtechs up to and including the 2006 line up.. Ever herad of Elite Archery?? Again.. designed all those 
Not to mention licensing designs to, i think, 15 other bow campanies


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Just 1 More said:


> What rock have you been hiding under???? Ever hear of Bowtech?? Kevin designed all the Bowtechs up to and including the 2006 line up.. Ever herad of Elite Archery?? Again.. designed all those
> Not to mention licensing designs to, i think, 15 other bow campanies


Yes, 15 companies with cams & risers & whatever else he has achieved. Hard to keep up!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

MR.B said:


> Broken Rack Archery is exited to announce they will be a strothers archery retailer,we cant wait to get the new product in hand!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## OrangeBlood

Just 1 More said:


> What rock have you been hiding under???? Ever hear of Bowtech?? Kevin designed all the Bowtechs up to and including the 2006 line up.. Ever herad of Elite Archery?? Again.. designed all those
> Not to mention licensing designs to, i think, 15 other bow campanies


I don't ask the butcher where the steak came from, I just eat it. But that makes more sense now, thats all I was asking. thanks for the reply

drool on.....


----------



## Karbon

mkeyes001 said:


> what did he design? obviously my question was pointed to what has this guy done because I don't know....rather than everybody getting on me about asking the question, how about somebody answer it with something I can go on here. Good for you you trust him, and he does good work. I've never heard of the guy.


Kevin Strother...
Let's see great designs at Bowtech and Elite before founding-co-founding Strother Archery. He's an archery fanatic and doesn't settle for close enough. This new line...well most of us think it will be the TOP lineup to beat.
AND since we loved his other designs...that's why we are so stoked to see these bows.

BTW, I didn't mean to jump on you. I'm from a Mathews Leg Humping State and it gets to me sometimes.


----------



## OrangeBlood

> BTW, I didn't mean to jump on you. I'm from a Mathews Leg Humping State and it gets to me sometimes.


its all good, I guess I deserved it for not knowing who he was. 

by the way to clear something up, I shoot a hoyt, no mathews here...


----------



## Karbon

mkeyes001 said:


> by the way to clear something up, I shoot a hoyt, no mathews here...


I saw that:shade: I checked if we had a FanBoy trying to poop on our SA parade


I'm just glad you know now why we are so pumped with this thread...well besides the fact we are all a bunch of big kids waiting for another toy to play with...


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

mkeyes001 said:


> its all good, I guess I deserved it for not knowing who he was.
> 
> by the way to clear something up, I shoot a hoyt, no mathews here...


Nothing wrong with Hoyt or Mathews. To each their own! By the way, I hope you get an opportunity to shoot a Strother bow someday & see for yourself. Your replies have been great!


----------



## Rambu

So Crackers?????? When you taking orders???? I want a 28in 70lb Sr-71 in camo or camo limbs and black riser.....


----------



## Hit-em

Kevin,
Would it be possible to get a side view picture of the grip to get a better idea of what the angle looks like.
Thanks,


----------



## BoCoMo

Hey kevin. What kinda of holes are cut in the riser for quiver attachment? Is it the hoyt triangle again?


----------



## hartofthethumb

Hit-em said:


> Kevin,
> Would it be possible to get a side view picture of the grip to get a better idea of what the angle looks like.
> Thanks,


I bet we'll have lots of pics before too long. I am wanting to see the same thing you are.


----------



## jth1974

Does any one know if these bows will be available anywhere near northwestern PA?? I would love to check them out as soon as they come out and possibly get one......... I have been waiting since 2005 to get a new bow because my Vtec seems to do the job just fine but these have definatly got my attention .....


----------



## Aggieland

I wanna be a staff shooter/Rep whatever he needs to get the brand out there.. Kevin drop me a p.m if you need anything!


----------



## 220

jth1974 said:


> Does any one know if these bows will be available anywhere near northwestern PA?? I would love to check them out as soon as they come out and possibly get one......... I have been waiting since 2005 to get a new bow because my Vtec seems to do the job just fine but these have definatly got my attention .....


I think "access" is the biggest concern I have at this point. 

I'd consider grabbing one in time to have it "hunt ready" this year, but I just can't order a bow without shooting it first, and for whatever reason, there aren't any shops in my area that have carried Elite.

I'm hoping it will be a bit easier to find a "SA dealer" nearby when they're released . . .


----------



## Aggieland

220 said:


> I think "access" is the biggest concern I have at this point.
> 
> I'd consider grabbing one in time to have it "hunt ready" this year, but I just can't order a bow without shooting it first, and for whatever reason, there aren't any shops in my area that have carried Elite.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be a bit easier to find a "SA dealer" nearby when they're released . . .


Dude, you should do like I did when buying the Envy go out on a limb. I gurantee you will be very pleased with whichever bow you close the deal on. All of his past work has been nothing short of amazing.. But it does take some [email protected]!!s to just buy bows without seeing them.


----------



## Rambu

Aggieland said:


> Dude, you should do like I did when buying the Envy go out on a limb. I gurantee you will be very pleased with whichever bow you close the deal on. All of his past work has been nothing short of amazing.. But it does take some [email protected]!!s to just buy bows without seeing them.


hush.... let him wait.... it means i get my bow faster... lol....


----------



## Aggieland

Let's see. Grab the Hogg Father sight off the ol Envy slap it on the New Sr-71 do a little mojo on T.A.P and print a new sight tape.. Ready to roll for Colorado Elk.. Ohh yeah!!! I can pull that off before Sep 1st.. :mracoustic:


----------



## Aggieland

Im betting new pics are being loaded. Strother Archery is down on my end of the line.. Bet something is happening!!!!!!!!! whoop


----------



## Just 1 More

Aggieland said:


> Im betting new pics are being loaded. Strother Archery is down on my end of the line.. Bet something is happening!!!!!!!!! whoop


Noticed the same thing and was thinking something is probably being updated..


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> Im betting new pics are being loaded. Strother Archery is down on my end of the line.. Bet something is happening!!!!!!!!! whoop


Shhhhhhh! be quiet!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I can see it already. Everyone is refreshing the Strother website like there is no tomorrow to get the first glimpse!:fencing:


----------



## hartofthethumb

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I can see it already. Everyone is refreshing the Strother website like there is no tomorrow to get the first glimpse!:fencing:


Not me:wink:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

:user:refresh:user:refresh:user:refresh:user:refresh


----------



## vhunter

hartofthethumb said:


> Not me:wink:


Al right I'll bite. Why?


----------



## Aggieland

HA Ha thats awsome..


----------



## Rambu

he has dial up... takes to long... hahahahah


----------



## hartofthethumb

vhunter said:


> Al right I'll bite. Why?


JFWY

no, actually I just hit the wrong smilie, it should have been:

Not me


----------



## jth1974

Aggieland said:


> Dude, you should do like I did when buying the Envy go out on a limb. I gurantee you will be very pleased with whichever bow you close the deal on. All of his past work has been nothing short of amazing.. But it does take some [email protected]!!s to just buy bows without seeing them.


say I wanted to go out on a limb and order one of these sight unseen who should I contact to order one?


----------



## Aggieland

jth1974 said:


> say I wanted to go out on a limb and order one of these sight unseen who should I contact to order one?


Not sure at this point in the game.. Someone will be listed soon im willing to bet the bank on that..


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

hartofthethumb said:


> Not me:wink:


Ya did not have me fooled! You're probably refreshing it quicker than V!


----------



## hartofthethumb

jth1974 said:


> say I wanted to go out on a limb and order one of these sight unseen who should I contact to order one?


I'll let you know when I figure it out. Everyone I've contacted so far is waiting on their dealer info yet, I want my sr71 yesterday, lol. I need to work on my patience a little.


----------



## hartofthethumb

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Ya did not have me fooled! You're probably refreshing it quicker than V!


:embara: it's back up, nothing new


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Nothing new yet! LOL!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

hartofthethumb said:


> :embara: it's back up, nothing new


See you beat me to it. Goes to show what a fast refresher you are!! LOL!!


----------



## vhunter

hartofthethumb said:


> I'll let you know when I figure it out. Everyone I've contacted so far is waiting on their dealer info yet, I want my sr71 yesterday, lol. I need to work on my patience a little.


Don't worry, they is only one dealer you need to order one from, and he will be set up very soon.


----------



## hartofthethumb

vhunter said:


> Don't worry, they is only one dealer you need to order one from, and he will be set up very soon.


I'm hoping so. He's going to let me know when he knows what I need to know...oh my, I'm sounding like rob


----------



## BROX

MR.B said:


> Broken Rack Archery is exited to announce they will be a strothers archery retailer,we cant wait to get the new product in hand!!!


Man i'm glad i live close to you!LOL


----------



## hartofthethumb

Speaking of Rob, where the heck are ya bud? You seen the pics yet? That is IF you aren't mcluvin...


----------



## vhunter

hartofthethumb said:


> I'm hoping so. He's going to let me know when he knows what I need to know...oh my, I'm sounding like rob


or mcluvin ya know.

He's supposed to let me know me to. He said something to me about a certain somebody may be stopping by to show off some bows at some time.


----------



## Rambu

hey kevin.... can i just buy one now with no finish on it???? who need the camo anyways..lol


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

McRobbin


----------



## 220

Aggieland said:


> Dude, you should do like I did when buying the Envy go out on a limb. I gurantee you will be very pleased with whichever bow you close the deal on. All of his past work has been nothing short of amazing.. But it does take some [email protected]!!s to just buy bows without seeing them.


hmm. How bout you buy mine for me "sight unseen", and if it's as good as you say, I'll reimburse you full cost, :thumbs_up

SR-71 | camo | 29" DL | 70lb. | RH 

Thanks in advance! :shade:


----------



## Aggieland

Talked to Rob. Sounds like his "internet phone is down" must be at work or something/away from home.. haha so he cant see whats going on.. Good time for everyone to dog on him haha. Kidding he is a cool cat..


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> Talked to Rob. Sounds like his "internet phone is down" must be at work or something/away from home.. haha so he cant see whats going on.. Good time for everyone to dog on him haha. Kidding he is a cool cat..


HMMMM, and no mcluvin either.....interesting


----------



## mcluvin

hartofthethumb said:


> HMMMM, and no mcluvin either.....interesting


McLuvin is here!!!!!!!....And to all that think Rattler is McLuvin, well you are wrong!!!!...LOL!!! Rattlinman knows I covered my tracks very well and have thrown the investigators off my trail!!!!!


----------



## vhunter

mcluvin said:


> McLuvin is here!!!!!!!....And to all that think Rattler is McLuvin, well you are wrong!!!!...LOL!!! Rattlinman knows I covered my tracks very well and have thrown the investigators off my trail!!!!!


Then why not just say ya I'm Rob ya caught me, how about some fancy looking grips.

Ya know if I was covering my tracks and people were on to me I would call somebody and have them say my Internet was down, then come back on as my alter ego and say see it's not Rattler his Internet is down. Pretty cleaver Rob.


----------



## VorTexan

mcluvin said:


> McLuvin is here!!!!!!!....And to all that think Rattler is McLuvin, well you are wrong!!!!...LOL!!! Rattlinman knows I covered my tracks very well and have thrown the investigators off my trail!!!!!



Rattlinman and Rattler.

That has some coincidence to it but not much matter.


----------



## mcluvin

vhunter said:


> Then why not just say ya I'm Rob ya caught me, how about some fancy looking grips.
> 
> Ya know if I was covering my tracks and people were on to me I would call somebody and have them say my Internet was down, then come back on as my alter ego and say see it's not Rattler his Internet is down. Pretty cleaver Rob.


man you got a heck of a conspiracy theory going there...lol!!...Rattlinman has been doing some investigating. He got close but I beat him to the punch....The OSMG guys are on the prowl..gotta stay 2 steps ahead!!!...Let's make a bet that McLuvin is not Rattler...you will lose!!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Envy #0002


----------



## mcluvin

VorTexan said:


> Rattlinman and Rattler.
> 
> That has some coincidence to it but not much matter.


Now Marty you know both Rattler and Rattlinman, so you know better!!


----------



## gkonduris

*I know who you are.......*



mcluvin said:


> McLuvin is here!!!!!!!....And to all that think Rattler is McLuvin, well you are wrong!!!!...LOL!!! Rattlinman knows I covered my tracks very well and have thrown the investigators off my trail!!!!!


because Rattler told me............You're Al Gore in disguise. Should I believe him?:shade:


----------



## vhunter

mcluvin said:


> man you got a heck of a conspiracy theory going there...lol!!...Rattlinman has been doing some investigating. He got close but I beat him to the punch....The OSMG guys are on the prowl..gotta stay 2 steps ahead!!!...Let's make a bet that McLuvin is not Rattler...you will lose!!!!!


UM Maybe your Johnny then.


----------



## Rambu

just got on the phone with elite.. i got the names of who bought all the envys 1 through 7... so i have a name on him now..


----------



## mcluvin

gkonduris said:


> because Rattler told me............You're Al Gore in disguise. Should I believe him?:shade:


LOL!!!! Al Gore is an idiot!!!!


----------



## mcluvin

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Envy #0002


huh???


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

mcluvin said:


> huh???


Left em speechless......:jam:


----------



## Magnus

*McLuvin*

I personally know who McLuvin is and it is not Rattler..but I do know!!!!....Now what's it worth to ya??? How bout a new KS bow....
Hey McLuvin what's up man?!!!! LOL


----------



## mcluvin

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Left em speechless......:jam:


Not seeing the connection????


----------



## mcluvin

Magnus said:


> I personally know who McLuvin is and it is not Rattler..but I do know!!!!....Now what's it worth to ya??? How bout a new KS bow....
> Hey McLuvin what's up man?!!!! LOL


Shut your mouth and go away!!!!!!.....LOL!!!


----------



## Aggieland

Lets talk about the bows. Mc lovin looks like a washed up Sean Connery anyway .. haha..


----------



## Aggieland

or here we go..


----------



## rattlinman

Magnus said:


> I personally know who McLuvin is and it is not Rattler..but I do know!!!!....Now what's it worth to ya??? How bout a new KS bow....
> Hey McLuvin what's up man?!!!! LOL


I can't offer a new bow, but I'm sure we can make worth your interest.........



mcluvin said:


> man you got a heck of a conspiracy theory going there...lol!!...Rattlinman has been doing some investigating. He got close but I beat him to the punch....The OSMG guys are on the prowl..gotta stay 2 steps ahead!!!...Let's make a bet that McLuvin is not Rattler...you will lose!!!!!


Actually we had a leak earlier in the game, if we find out it was this McNobody......then it's curtains for him !!

From one of my favorite shows ever....." NO SOUP FOR YOU !! " :mg:


----------



## TexasCanesFan

mcluvin said:


> McLuvin is here!!!!!!!....And to all that think Rattler is McLuvin, well you are wrong!!!!...LOL!!! Rattlinman knows I covered my tracks very well and have thrown the investigators off my trail!!!!!


You got called Rattler!!!!!!:mg::mg::mg:

That may be the funniest thing I have ever read!!!!

Enjoying that 78 degree weather up there today McLuvin??? It is 100+ here.


----------



## rattlinman

TexasCanesFan said:


> You got called Rattler!!!!!!:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> That may be the funniest thing I have ever read!!!!
> 
> Enjoying that 78 degree weather up there today McLuvin??? It is 100+ here.


+1 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mcluvin

rattlinman said:


> +1 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I don't find it too funny....More like insulting!!!!...lol!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

For all of those who want to find out who mcluvin is go here.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055071263#post1055071263

Let's keep the Strother thread more focused & on topic.
TAT
(volunteer mod)


----------



## vhunter

TexasCanesFan said:


> You got called Rattler!!!!!!:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> That may be the funniest thing I have ever read!!!!
> 
> Enjoying that 78 degree weather up there today McLuvin??? It is 100+ here.


Hey it's 78 at my house today. Maybe I'm mcluvin


----------



## vhunter

ToughAntlerTees said:


> For all of those who want to find out who mcluvin is go here.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055071263#post1055071263
> 
> Let's keep the Strother thread more focused & on topic.
> TAT
> (volunteer mod)


More pics would keep this thread on topic. Until then it's mcluvin time.


----------



## Guest

Join if you love KS designs!!!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=188


----------



## Guest

vhunter said:


> More pics would keep this thread on topic. Until then it's mcluvin time.


Da Da Dah Da Dah!!! Im McLuvin it!!


----------



## Maybee-R

It would be nice to just read about the "Strother Archery Bows" and see some pics with out wading through all the Mcluvin Hijacking post.
Kevin may not see an honest question from someone with all the useless post.


----------



## Rattler

Maybee-R said:


> It would be nice to just read about the "Strother Archery Bows" and see some pics with out wading through all the Mcluvin Hijacking post.
> Kevin may not see an honest question from someone with all the useless post.


Just keepin it mchyped.....maybee so :ninja:


----------



## BoCoMo

Maybee-R said:


> It would be nice to just read about the "Strother Archery Bows" and see some pics with out wading through all the Mcluvin Hijacking post.
> Kevin may not see an honest question from someone with all the useless post.


Very true rick. Id love to have my question answered about what shape the holes in the riser r gonna be for quiver attachments.
I also have to say u guy's are very entertaining. Im even wondering about this mystery man mcluvin.


----------



## Rattler




----------



## ToughAntlerTees

BoCoMo said:


> Very true rick. Id love to have my question answered about what shape the holes in the riser r gonna be for quiver attachments.
> I also have to say u guy's are very entertaining. Im even wondering about this mystery man mcluvin.


It has been fun & I am just as guilty as the next mcluvy post, but the topic is Strother Archery & not mcluvy. I posted a thread in mutantville for everyone regarding mcluvy, so let's take it there & respect what this thread was intended for.


----------



## vhunter

ToughAntlerTees said:


> It has been fun & I am just as guilty as the next mcluvy post, but the topic is Strother Archery & not mcluvy. I posted a thread in mutantville for everyone regarding mcluvy, so let's take it there & respect what this thread was intended for.


If that's what SA wants I'm OK with it. But this playing around has keeped this thread up and passed some time as we wait for more info. It's been kinda fun if you ask me. I've been Mcluvin it.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Hey Bocomo,
I did not mean to quote you bro, like you are one of the mcluvy jackers, because you are not!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Full bow pics are up, very nice!.... I never imagined for a second that the cams would look like that!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

hartofthethumb said:


> Full bow pics are up, very nice!.... I never imagined for a second that the cams would look like that!



Man, sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Sorry, I lied. Thought that would beat talking about mcluvin for a minute, 

Gotta keep everyone on their toes.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

We should compile a list of all the info we have been given so far about the bows, so that we can have it in one post.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Maybee-R said:


> It would be nice to just read about the "Strother Archery Bows" and see some pics with out wading through all the Mcluvin Hijacking post.
> Kevin may not see an honest question from someone with all the useless post.


Don't you have another forum to moderate?!?!?!?!:mg:

Let us have our fun.


----------



## TexasCanesFan

ToughAntlerTees said:


> We should compile a list of all the info we have been given so far about the bows, so that we can have it in one post.


We know that McLuvin knows more about SA than any list we could ever compile!!!:set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## Magnus

rattlinman said:


> I can't offer a new bow, but I'm sure we can make worth your interest.........
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we had a leak earlier in the game, if we find out it was this McNobody......then it's curtains for him !!
> 
> From one of my favorite shows ever....." NO SOUP FOR YOU !! " :mg:


Lets wheel and deal!!!!...What you got to offer???


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Hey,
if Kevin is alright with the mcluvy hijacking who am I to complain.......


----------



## TexasCanesFan

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Hey,
> if Kevin is alright with the mcluvy hijacking who am I to complain.......


All of this anti-McLuvin talk is not gonna help you gain F.O.M. status bro!!! You sure don't want to be on the other side.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

TexasCanesFan said:


> All of this anti-McLuvin talk is not gonna help you gain F.O.M. status bro!!! You sure don't want to be on the other side.


Well, get about 50 more FOM's & we'll talk t-shirts!


----------



## TexasCanesFan

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Well, get about 50 more FOM's & we'll talk t-shirts!


There are F.O.M's everywhere bro...just kind of a secret society.:shade:

I believe a combo Strother Archery/Friend of McLuvin(FOM) t-shirt is in order!!!

In regards to the thread hijacking, let Kevin post some full size bow pics and watch how fast we get back to talking bows.


----------



## Aggieland

we need more pics


----------



## Guest

Is there going to be a Strother Archery Forum??????


----------



## Aggieland

What F.P.S. would the *SR-71 *do if I were shooting a *410g *arrow at say *82#.. *with an AMO Draw of *28.25*.. anyone feel free to take a shot ....

By the way im not sure I understand AMO draw length vs auctual draw length. Whats the deal.. I know im around a 27.5'' draw but on the TAP program it wants to add length.. could someone explain?


----------



## mcluvin

Aggieland said:


> What F.P.S. would the *SR-71 *do if I were shooting a *410g *arrow at say *82#.. *with an AMO Draw of *28.25*.. anyone feel free to take a shot ....
> 
> By the way im not sure I understand AMO draw length vs auctual draw length. Whats the deal.. I know im around a 27.5'' draw but on the TAP program it wants to add length.. could someone explain?


If I remember correctly...AMO is measured to the back of the grip and then add 1.75"....Something like that I think...Can someone else confirm this??


----------



## BoCoMo

mcluvin said:


> If I remember correctly...AMO is measured to the back of the grip and then add 1.75"....Something like that I think...Can someone else confirm this??


Yes sir u r right


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

mcluvin said:


> If I remember correctly...AMO is measured to the back of the grip and then add 1.75"....Something like that I think...Can someone else confirm this??


at full draw!!! you are slipping McLuvy

TEXAS


----------



## mcluvin

TEXAS 10PT said:


> at full draw!!! you are slipping McLuvy
> 
> TEXAS


Oops!! Left that lil detail out! Thanks for having my back 10pt.


----------



## Aggieland

So when ordering a bow would you use the 27.5 or do you add 1.75 to get amo.. seems every bow I have owned has ran a little long after adding a dloop but thats usually how it goes anyway bows run long. Next bow will fit me perfect.. Even the envy after adding loop etc is just a hair long.. 28.25 amo. so.. lets see. what would my true draw be? 28.25-1.75= 26.5.. thats not right either. im loosing it.. gatta be between 27.5 & 28.. right?


----------



## Aggieland

ok on tap it measures the draw from nocking point to the spot between the berger holes.. that number and then add 1.75


----------



## mcluvin

Aggieland said:


> So when ordering a bow would you use the 27.5 or do you add 1.75 to get amo.. seems every bow I have owned has ran a little long after adding a dloop but thats usually how it goes anyway bows run long. Next bow will fit me perfect.. Even the envy after adding loop etc is just a hair long.. 28.25 amo. so.. lets see. what would my true draw be? 28.25-1.75= 26.5.. thats not right either. im loosing it.. gatta be between 27.5 & 28.. right?


Reading this post gave me a headache!! LOL!!!.... Take one of your bows and measure it at full draw from your knocking point to the back of the riser and give us that measurement.....We will try to go from there


----------



## Aggieland

Just passing the time baby just passing the time.. Ok from nocking point to middle of berger holes is 26.50. Dont have the measurment to the back of the riser. Hard to draw a bow and measure that alone haha..


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Aggieland said:


> ok on tap it measures the draw from nocking point to the spot between the berger holes.. that number and then add 1.75


That's it. Now remember a D-loop does not increase your draw length!!! It only changes your anchor position. If you have a 28.5" cam adding a 1/2" D-loop does not make the draw length 29" because the cam does not change. Only anchor.

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland

So what would my draw be? not 26.5?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

aggieland said:


> so what would my draw be? Not 26.5?


amo 28.25"

texas


----------



## mcluvin

TEXAS 10PT said:


> amo 28.25"
> 
> texas


Yep! There you go Aggie!...Now please tell everyone McLuvin has made a contribution to this thread now!!..LOL!!


----------



## Aggieland

Ok so right now if im shooting with a d-loop and its just a little long for me. not perfect. prob just the length of the d-loop is what is causing the issue. I should order a bow at 28'' draw.. Amo is what is confusing me


----------



## Aggieland

Envy setup right now is 28.25 AMO and is just a little long.. prob loosing the D-loop would make it perfect. So when ordering my Sr-71 I should get a 28'' AMO draw correct!!!!


----------



## mcluvin

Aggieland said:


> Ok so right now if im shooting with a d-loop and its just a little long for me. not perfect. prob just the length of the d-loop is what is causing the issue. I should order a bow at 28'' draw.. Amo is what is confusing me


When you see how the mods work on these cams you will realize you have some leeway.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Aggieland said:


> Ok so right now if im shooting with a d-loop and its just a little long for me. not perfect. prob just the length of the d-loop is what is causing the issue. I should order a bow at 28'' draw.. Amo is what is confusing me


Order the bow at 28" draw and then make a d-loop that makes your anchor feel just right!

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland

Excellent. Now I know.. Use AMO when ordering..


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> Envy setup right now is 28.25 AMO and is just a little long.. prob loosing the D-loop would make it perfect. So when ordering my Sr-71 I should get a 28'' AMO draw correct!!!!


Just take the "amo" and forget about that, don't let it confuse you. Amo draw length measurement is industry standard. There are lots of bows that don't run true, but thats a different issue.


TEXAS 10PT said:


> Order the bow at 28" draw and then make a d-loop that makes your anchor feel just right!
> 
> TEXAS


This sounds like good advice:darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

I agree good advice from everyone and yet mc lovin added some good imput. I was just making sure I didnot order anouther bow and get the draw to long. Seems like they always run to long and i never reach that perfect feeling/potential .. know what i mean.. ?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Aggieland said:


> I agree good advice from everyone and yet mc lovin added some good imput. I was just making sure I didnot order anouther bow and get the draw to long. Seems like they always run to long and i never reach that perfect feeling/potential .. know what i mean.. ?


I wouldn't worry too much this time. Crackers specking the bows and making his strings should make for right on draw lengths I would venture.

TEXAS


----------



## Aggieland

Any chance of having one of these bows in my hand by ummm lets say ..........The 5th of August?:angel:


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> I agree good advice from everyone and yet mc lovin added some good imput. I was just making sure I didnot order anouther bow and get the draw to long. Seems like they always run to long and i never reach that perfect feeling/potential .. know what i mean.. ?


Yep I follow, better to ask the questions before ordering rather than getting stuck with a bow that don't fit.



Aggieland said:


> Any chance of having one of these bows in my hand by ummm lets say ..........The 5th of August?:angel:


Oh man, I sure hope so. If we get into August and I still don't have mine I may have to swing over and sweep all of Sandusky door to door for a Strother bow.


----------



## Aggieland

As much as I love this other Kevin Creation 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=909011.. 

I really kinda hate to take her out on a 7 day trip in the colorado mountains. Im affraid her paint job would never look the same. But A new Strothers Sr-71 would work just fine..


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Order the bow at 28" draw and then make a d-loop that makes your anchor feel just right!
> 
> TEXAS


Just don't order a DL that is way too small, so that you have to make a loop like YETI's! LOL!!


----------



## Aggieland

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Just don't order a DL that is way too small, so that you have to make a loop like YETI's! LOL!!


LOL, amen to that bro. I saw that thing.. Its wild..


----------



## johnno

I am constantly amazed at the suggestion that adding a "d-loop" changes draw length..it doesn't...but it does affect your anchor point. If your a 28" draw and you add on a 1/2 loop..you draw length does not magically become 28 1/2..cheers...:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler

johnno said:


> I am constantly amazed at the suggestion that adding a "d-loop" changes draw length..it doesn't...but it does affect your anchor point. If your a 28" draw and you add on a 1/2 loop..you draw length does not magically become 28 1/2..cheers...:darkbeer:


Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## Guest

Rattler said:


> Can I get an AMEN!


Amen........


----------



## RNT

Maybee-R said:


> It would be nice to just read about the "Strother Archery Bows" and see some pics with out wading through all the Mcluvin Hijacking post.
> Kevin may not see an honest question from someone with all the useless post.


Sorry bud but tell McKevin to post the McPics and this thread would stay Mcalive on its own. This Mcthread would be pretty much Mcdead without this little Mchighjack............just screwing with ya!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## RNT

rattler said:


> can i get an amen!


amen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rattlinman

RNT said:


> Sorry bud but tell McKevin to post the McPics and this thread would stay Mcalive on its own. This Mcthread would be pretty much Mcdead without this little Mchighjack............just screwing with ya!!!!!!!:wink:


+1 lol

I'm glad someone got the whole point of the McLuvin thing, sorry you didn't approve tat.....feel free to talk about anything you want to also. I'm not going to Mutantville, they scare me over there, but thanks anyway. I'm not exactly sure how many "I want pics" you think we need on here, but that was the way it becoming, and Kevin was getting put off by it, trust me, he's working his tail off trying to make us all happy !!

Sorry I missed your call last night Rob, we'll chat today....


----------



## Yichi

I'm seeing a lot of talk about the SR71 and the Vanquish... Am I the only one that wants to see pics or anxious about the Infinity?


----------



## JWT

I have a theory about Mr. Luvin..... I have a feeling he was previously banned from AT, much like myself There is just something in his writing style.... and his ability to stir things up with out people knowing he has the mixer on full speed!:shade: 

OH....Strother.....bows..........speed..........brace height........AMO...just to stay on topic


----------



## Aggieland

I'm Really likeing the look of the shelf on these bows. You really can't go wrong with a wider shelf.. Should fit the dropaway rest really well.


----------



## rattlinman

Aggieland said:


> What F.P.S. would the *SR-71 *do if I were shooting a *410g *arrow at say *82#.. *with an AMO Draw of *28.25*.. anyone feel free to take a shot ....
> 
> By the way im not sure I understand AMO draw length vs auctual draw length. Whats the deal.. I know im around a 27.5'' draw but on the TAP program it wants to add length.. could someone explain?


My calculations = x3, carry the two....add 6 for lift...I'd say 318.6 to 321.1 fps, depending on what you have on the string...ie peep, d-loop, kisser, etc.


----------



## Aggieland

rattlinman said:


> My calculations = x3, carry the two....add 6 for lift...I'd say 318.6 to 321.1 fps, depending on what you have on the string...ie peep, d-loop, kisser, etc.


Nice that would top my Envy with Easy Mods on it by around 20 f.p.s. These bows are going to be cranking out some serious energy..


----------



## rattlinman

Aggie...new name and new avatar ? Just making sure that's the real you and not another McLuvin alais !!

I agree, I own a couple Hoyts now after I left Elite, and the dished shelf is a pain...the sight window is very long for a short ata bow, I like that also.


----------



## Aggieland

Oh yeah, its' still the same old Aggieland Poultry. ha no Mc lovin here.. Im in the same boat as you, I feel Kevin is the hot ticket where ever he has travled and I see hard times in the design department at companys that do not have his ideas flowing through their production lines. But best of luck to all.. :shade:


----------



## JOSEPH1

No Yichi, you are not the only one wanting the Infinity, that is the bow I want, black riser and camo limbs. Just need to see some pics and a dealer list so I can order one. I have an elk tag for September, would love to take one of these with me.


----------



## rattlinman

Aggieland said:


> Nice that would top my Envy with Easy Mods on it by around 20 f.p.s. These bows are going to be cranking out some serious energy..



I think if your an Envy fan, your gonna LOVE these bows...I never got an Envy, they wouldn't send us limited Edition $1000 bows to use...go figure !!:mg:

That does bring up a actual good question to ask Yoda.......will there be a possibility of speed mods and smooth mods for these new cams ?

Would we be interested in them if offered ? 

Thoughts ?


----------



## Rambu

rattlinman said:


> My calculations = x3, carry the two....add 6 for lift...I'd say 318.6 to 321.1 fps, depending on what you have on the string...ie peep, d-loop, kisser, etc.


your slow on the calc... it will shoot 335 with nothing on the string so i would say end at 328 or so....


----------



## rattlinman

wideerhunt said:


> your slow on the calc... it will shoot 335 with nothing on the string so i would say end at 328 or so....


Did you figure yours at sea level ? I don't know where fond du lac is......lol


----------



## Just 1 More

Nothing new today?? Any updates???


----------



## rattlinman

Just 1 More said:


> Nothing new today?? Any updates???


Nope, we still do not know the true identity of McLuvin. That was what you meant, right ?


----------



## vhunter

Just 1 More said:


> Nothing new today?? Any updates???


Nope. I still have no clue who Mcluvin is.


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> Nope, we still do not know the true identity of McLuvin. That was what you meant, right ?


Dang Johnny you beat me to it again.


----------



## Just 1 More

rattlinman said:


> Nope, we still do not know the true identity of McLuvin. That was what you meant, right ?


Yeah.. thats what I was wondering about 

I'm so undecided.. I'm thinking I need to sell my 07 Synergy to make room for the Infinity.. but, i hate parting with the Synergy (K8 cams & speed mods).. I will always keep my ENVY .. dang.. decissions


----------



## rattlinman

Just 1 More said:


> Yeah.. thats what I was wondering about
> 
> I'm so undecided.. I'm thinking I need to sell my 07 Synergy to make room for the Infinity.. but, i hate parting with the Synergy (K8 cams & speed mods).. I will always keep my ENVY .. dang.. decissions


I'm completely with you, hardest decision I ever made was whether or not to sell my first Elite ...the almighty E-Force. Sometimes I still miss that bow........

I say keep it !!!


----------



## Just 1 More

rattlinman said:


> I'm completely with you, hardest decision I ever made was whether or not to sell my first Elite ...the almighty E-Force. Sometimes I still miss that bow........
> 
> I say keep it !!!


If I keep it as you recomend.. will you donate cash to help pay for the Infinity???  Seriously


----------



## jamesbowman

Why has this thread turned from being a Strother Archery information page into a stupid thread about some Mcluvin cat? There has been more mentioned about him than the new bows.


----------



## RamRock

jamesbowman said:


> Why has this thread turned from being a Strother Archery information page into a stupid thread about some Mcluvin cat? There has been more mentioned about him than the new bows.


:boink::nod:


----------



## Early Ice

*pics*

what page are the pics on, can't find them.

Edit: I just looked on strothers archery, the sneak peek. How can people be having orgasms over a picture of the grip and the shelf. I don't get this...what am i missing?


----------



## rattlinman

Early Ice said:


> what page are the pics on, can't find them.
> 
> Edit: I just looked on strothers archery, the sneak peek. How can people be having orgasms over a picture of the grip and the shelf. I don't get this...what am i missing?


Edit: isn't this the second time you've posted that you don't get it ? 

If you don't get it, I don't think I can explain it to ya, kinda like standing over a harvested animal...some see a beautiful creature given to us by God, some just see a dead deer. Sorry


----------



## Aggieland

Somethings coming.. I can feel it.. It's kinda like the Rapture, Some know whats coming and some don't. But in the end everyone will know.. :mg:


----------



## Just 1 More

Aggieland said:


> Somethings coming.. I can feel it.. It's kinda like the Rapture, Some know whats coming and some don't. But in the end everyone will know.. :mg:


Really?? Somethings coming??? :eek2: Did your crystal ball tell you that???


----------



## alfabuck

I know one thing, mine won't be coming until later in the year. I chose to hold out for the longer ATA Strother bow..........it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Karbon

Early Ice said:


> what page are the pics on, can't find them.
> 
> Edit: I just looked on strothers archery, the sneak peek. How can people be having orgasms over a picture of the grip and the shelf. I don't get this...what am i missing?


Post on the EAF and stop hating over here.:thumbs_do
Read a little bit and you'll see why people are excited.


----------



## Aggieland

Every Forum Has it's haters.. Nothing new here, These bows are going to be the finest bows produced this year just like all of kevins past bows. But hey thats just my 2 cents worth.. Go ahead bash away.. :teeth:


----------



## mcluvin

*What up!!!!*

Never fear McLuvin is here!!!....What's up crew?!?!...Lets recap..
1. We have specs on all 3 bows.
2. We know predator camo will be the camo option.
3. We know the cams will be modular.
4. We have some sneak peak pics of the vanquish.
5. We know Crackers strings will be on the bows.

We need to be patient. I am sure KS is doing all he can as fast as he can. He is probably more excited about this new venture than any of us.

Now to the important stuff:
1. We know that McLuvin is NOT Rattler. (but that was sneaky of me and Rattler)
2. We know McLuvin has shot KS designed bows for very loooong time.
3. We know that Rattlinman turned the dogs loose trying to hunt down the identity of the one they call "McLuvin."
4.Some seem to think McLuvin lives in Texas but McLuvin has not personally given any info to make any think this or validate this claim.
5. We know Texascansfan has started a...FOM (Friend of McLuvin) club..Feel free to join.
6. We know that some people are "sticks in the mud" and don't know how to have fun.
7. We know that Kevin has not asked us to quit "hunting down McLuvin ......Hmmmm??? 
8. What's up JWT?? LOL!!!! 
McLuvin considers all of you his brothers. We are all very fortunate to be able to hunt and take part in such a great passion as archery is!!!...Remember people...smile everyday, laugh when you can and dance in the rain. Life is short..HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

rattlinman said:


> Edit: isn't this the second time you've posted that you don't get it ?
> 
> If you don't get it, I don't think I can explain it to ya, kinda like standing over a harvested animal...some see a beautiful creature given to us by God, some just see a dead deer. Sorry


I hate to say it, I agree with Early Ice. Seeing the minimal amount that I've seen doesn't do it for me either.

I'll use two analogies here.

1) You see a picture of a beautiful wheel, tire, and edge of a fender combination. But you can't tell what it is beyond that. Come to find out that the combination is for a kiddie go kart.

2) You see a picture of a woman's elbow and knee. Nothing else. Can you glean whether the person has a good personality, great features, and a kind heart, or will the person put you on big fishhooks and string you up in the air like a muppet?

Teaser pictures don't mean crap. Show the whole thing.


----------



## rattlinman

Beastmaster said:


> I hate to say it, I agree with Early Ice. Seeing the minimal amount that I've seen doesn't do it for me either.
> 
> I'll use two analogies here.
> 
> 1) You see a picture of a beautiful wheel, tire, and edge of a fender combination. But you can't tell what it is beyond that. Come to find out that the combination is for a kiddie go kart.
> 
> 2) You see a picture of a woman's elbow and knee. Nothing else. Can you glean whether the person has a good personality, great features, and a kind heart, or will the person put you on big fishhooks and string you up in the air like a muppet?
> 
> Teaser pictures don't mean crap. Show the whole thing.



To quote KS "patience grasshopper"

and it depends on how big her elbows are my friend...nothing else may matter !!!!


----------



## rattlinman

mcluvin said:


> Never fear McLuvin is here!!!....What's up crew?!?!...Lets recap..
> 1. We have specs on all 3 bows.
> 2. We know predator camo will be the camo option.
> 3. We know the cams will be modular.
> 4. We have some sneak peak pics of the vanquish.
> 5. We know Crackers strings will be on the bows.
> 
> We need to be patient. I am sure KS is doing all he can as fast as he can. He is probably more excited about this new venture than any of us.
> 
> Now to the important stuff:
> 1. We know that McLuvin is NOT Rattler. (but that was sneaky of me and Rattler)
> 2. We know McLuvin has shot KS designed bows for very loooong time.
> 3. We know that Rattlinman turned the dogs loose trying to hunt down the identity of the one they call "McLuvin."
> 4.Some seem to think McLuvin lives in Texas but McLuvin has not personally given any info to make any think this or validate this claim.
> 5. We know Texascansfan has started a...FOM (Friend of McLuvin) club..Feel free to join.
> 6. We know that some people are "sticks in the mud" and don't know how to have fun.
> 7. We know that Kevin has not asked us to quit "hunting down McLuvin ......Hmmmm???
> 8. What's up JWT?? LOL!!!!
> McLuvin considers all of you his brothers. We are all very fortunate to be able to hunt and take part in such a great passion as archery is!!!...Remember people...smile everyday, laugh when you can and dance in the rain. Life is short..HAVE FUN!!!


Alright, alright, first, don't start talking in third person...that WILL get annoying.
Second, I'll admit I've exhausted most of my resources, now I'll have to start looking into other forum posts......I'm not done yet.
Third, don't start rhyming again...I can't take that !!!!!


----------



## Guest

Beastmaster said:


> I hate to say it, I agree with Early Ice. Seeing the minimal amount that I've seen doesn't do it for me either.
> 
> I'll use two analogies here.
> 
> 1) You see a picture of a beautiful wheel, tire, and edge of a fender combination. But you can't tell what it is beyond that. Come to find out that the combination is for a kiddie go kart.
> 
> 2) You see a picture of a woman's elbow and knee. Nothing else. Can you glean whether the person has a good personality, great features, and a kind heart, or will the person put you on big fishhooks and string you up in the air like a muppet?
> 
> Teaser pictures don't mean crap. Show the whole thing.




times 3. The pictures we are seeing look like a remodled Elite. I think the cam would be worthier sneak peak.


----------



## mcluvin

rattlinman said:


> Alright, alright, first, don't start talking in third person...that WILL get annoying.
> Second, I'll admit I've exhausted most of my resources, now I'll have to start looking into other forum posts......I'm not done yet.
> Third, don't start rhyming again...I can't take that !!!!!


LOL!!! The rhymes were tough on me also...


----------



## Dave Nowlin

What is McLuvin. Hmm, maybe it's just Kevin stalling and buying time. Of one thing I'm sure. McLuvin is a great waste of time.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Karbon

Let me start by saying WHY I AM excited here.
I love "E" bows as they have been called, except for the grip and shelf.

Now we have a new KS designed bow with a modified grip and wider shelf.

On top of that, they are said to have great speed, smooth draw, little shock/vibration, have Crackers Strings, a new stable limb and a modular cam...I'm Mcluvin it.


----------



## mcluvin

QUOTE=Dave Nowlin;1055077376]What is McLuvin. Hmm, maybe it's just Kevin stalling and buying time. Of one thing I'm sure. McLuvin is a great waste of time.

Dave Nowlin[/QUOTE]

Go find something to smile about Dave!!


----------



## mcluvin

Karbon said:


> Let me start by saying WHY I AM excited here.
> I love "E" bows as they have been called, except for the grip and shelf.
> 
> Now we have a new KS designed bow with a modified grip and wider shelf.
> 
> On top of that, they are said to have great speed, smooth draw, little shock/vibration, have Crackers Strings, a new stable limb and a modular cam...I'm Mcluvin it.


You my friend are invited to be a member of FOM (friend of McLuvin) club!


----------



## Karbon

mcluvin said:


> You my friend are invited to be a member of FOM (friend of McLuvin) club!


Perfect, just don't make me sick my mad skills on you all.:thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon

alfabuck said:


> I know one thing, mine won't be coming until later in the year. I chose to hold out for the longer ATA Strother bow..........it'll be worth the wait.





*NOT ME.* I need a Vanquish for hunting NOW!!!!


----------



## Early Ice

*Ok*

I have no problem with the Grip on the "E" bows. Yeah, Kevin didn't pay attention to details and he created a center shot debacle. I agree, but my bow shoots broad heads like darts. I can't see going to Strothers unless it's completely plain to see that they are made better and shoot better. the elite's are bad machines, it may be tough to beat. As for Cracker strings, the E strings are shockingly rocks solid for a stock set. Usually I tear them off of every bow after 500 shots. Not on this one. 

So what you guys are saying is that Kevin had some mistakes on his elite line and learned to pay attention to those "minor" details?


----------



## Roland

well I was around when Elite started and drama was much the same as we're seeing here. My guess is we'll see bows actually shipping in the mid-Sept. to early Oct. timeframe. I'm basing this guess on past history of course but I'll bet its pretty close.  

FWIW I have a vanquish on order so it should be one of the firsts ones built.:smile:


----------



## sightpin

Aggieland said:


> Somethings coming.. I can feel it.. It's kinda like the Rapture, Some know whats coming and some don't. But in the end everyone will know.. :mg:


I like it!!!


----------



## sightpin

Beastmaster said:


> I hate to say it, I agree with Early Ice. Seeing the minimal amount that I've seen doesn't do it for me either.
> 
> I'll use two analogies here.
> 
> 1) You see a picture of a beautiful wheel, tire, and edge of a fender combination. But you can't tell what it is beyond that. Come to find out that the combination is for a kiddie go kart.
> 
> 2) You see a picture of a woman's elbow and knee. Nothing else. Can you glean whether the person has a good personality, great features, and a kind heart, or will the person put you on big fishhooks and string you up in the air like a muppet?
> 
> Teaser pictures don't mean crap. Show the whole thing.


Its not just the wheel or fender we're excited about, but the one who makes that wheel or fender, and the past creations he has produced. Its what he's noted for!


----------



## hoefj

sightpin said:


> Its not just the wheel or fender we're excited about, but the one who makes that wheel or fender, and the past creations he has produced. Its what he's noted for!


kind of like knowing Chip Foose is building the car and just shows picks of the wheel and fender... everyone know what he can do to a car...


----------



## vhunter

Early Ice said:


> I have no problem with the Grip on the "E" bows. Yeah, Kevin didn't pay attention to details and he created a center shot debacle. I agree, but my bow shoots broad heads like darts. I can't see going to Strothers unless it's completely plain to see that they are made better and shoot better. the elite's are bad machines, it may be tough to beat. As for Cracker strings, the E strings are shockingly rocks solid for a stock set. Usually I tear them off of every bow after 500 shots. Not on this one.
> 
> So what you guys are saying is that Kevin had some mistakes on his elite line and learned to pay attention to those "minor" details?


I think it's just Kevin listing to what his customer have liked and disliked about the other bows that he has designed. Some thought the grip was angled in to deep, the curved shelf was a nightmare for some fall away rest, many like the idea of draw mods. The elite's were not perfect, some was Kevin's doing, most was not. But he learns from past mistakes and tries to correct them. Will the SA bows have some kind a problem. I'm sure they will, but I'm sure Kevin will make it right. No bow is perfect.


----------



## Aggieland

Got a question. Everyone has an oppinion but does having a shorter BH like the SR-71 have an effect on your shooting.. Some have made post in the past that people with shorter Draw lengths say 28 and under are not as affected as longer DL individuals.. Just wondering what you guys think on the topic, pass a little time.. Fire away.


----------



## Beastmaster

sightpin said:


> Its not just the wheel or fender we're excited about, but the one who makes that wheel or fender, and the past creations he has produced. Its what he's noted for!


Hm. So you can take a set of Boyd Coddington wheels and put it on a rusted out Datsun B210 and call it good? 

Again - get the whole picture.


----------



## Beastmaster

hoefj said:


> kind of like knowing Chip Foose is building the car and just shows picks of the wheel and fender... everyone know what he can do to a car...


Yeah, but not everything that guys like Chip makes will have universal appeal. 

All or nothing. 

I'll put it bluntly using more female examples. Women who continually tease and don't put out eventually get shunned.

Does Kevin want that? The economy isn't *that* good to where companies that don't show their wares will last long.

-Steve


----------



## JOSEPH1

full size pictures are out, looks good


----------



## Beastmaster

Very nice! Thank you for posting the full sized pics.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees




----------



## ToughAntlerTees




----------



## ToughAntlerTees

It don't look like a Datsun B210 to me! LOL!!!


----------



## mcluvin

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOAGuide

Very, very nice! Today is my birthday Kevin......Maybe you should just send it to me and make me happy!


----------



## jth1974

That is one sweet looking bow ..... :shade: I can't wait to see the rest of them. I am sure they will be just as nice


----------



## 188 Inches

ToughAntlerTees said:


>


Outstanding!


----------



## Aggieland

Wow.. Heck yes and DAM..... Lovin it..


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Wow! Look how beefed up the limbs are going towards the forks. No deflection issues!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## SwitchBuck

Looks awesome! I want one!:band::darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I posted a thread in the general section with the pics also to help get the word out about these bad boyz!


----------



## Karbon

WOW.

Mcluvin it...

If that's not a cool looking bow, Mcluvin's not really from TEXAS.


Nice BOW Kevin, Kate, and Strother (no S) Archery!


----------



## alfabuck

WOW!!!!!Very ,very nice!!!!


----------



## mcluvin

*For the record*

It is McLuvin, not McLuvins......LOL!!!!!


----------



## hoefj

that is sweeet! cant wait to shoot it! is jcmorgan going to be making custom limb decals for these now? sure would like some orange and blue decals to go with orange and blue strings made by the MN bow pimp...


----------



## HORSEMOVER

Very nice :darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

hoefj said:


> that is sweeet! cant wait to shoot it! is jcmorgan going to be making custom limb decals for these now? sure would like some orange and blue decals to go with orange and blue strings made by the MN bow pimp...


I believe jc is set up!


----------



## mcluvin

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Wow! Look how beefed up the limbs are going towards the forks. No deflection issues!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


I noticed that also. Looks good!


----------



## rattlinman

Early Ice said:


> I have no problem with the Grip on the "E" bows. Yeah, Kevin didn't pay attention to details and he created a center shot debacle. I agree, but my bow shoots broad heads like darts. I can't see going to Strothers unless it's completely plain to see that they are made better and shoot better. the elite's are bad machines, it may be tough to beat. As for Cracker strings, the E strings are shockingly rocks solid for a stock set. Usually I tear them off of every bow after 500 shots. Not on this one.
> 
> So what you guys are saying is that Kevin had some mistakes on his elite line and learned to pay attention to those "minor" details?


I'll ask AGAIN...PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT START ANY POSTS THAT WILL CAUSE ILL WILL OR DISCUSSIONS FOR OR AGAINST ELITE OUTDOORS !! Everyone one here will agree that Elite makes a great product and will continue to make great products. No one has said anything negative on this thread about Elite and no one will unless posts like this cause such discussions. 

If you want to cause a fight, please go play somewhere else. 

Enjoy the pics, thanks


----------



## 220

nice looking rig indeed. Can't wait to see the Predator version!


----------



## Just 1 More

220 said:


> nice looking rig indeed. Can't wait to see the Predator version!


X2 :darkbeer:


----------



## RNT

Yichi said:


> I'm seeing a lot of talk about the SR71 and the Vanquish... Am I the only one that wants to see pics or anxious about the Infinity?


Your not alone. My eyes are on the infinity..........well if I could see it!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## skinner2

I guess I will need to decide on which one I want to get soon. i am looking at either the infinity or vanquish. :darkbeer:


----------



## Arrowflngr

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Wow! Look how beefed up the limbs are going towards the forks. No deflection issues!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


Should help with not letting the limb twist too.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Well. It's about time. Now don't get upset with me, because I am excited about the specs of this bow, but, doesn't it look like every other bow he has designed, from the ally to the elites?? 

Performance sounds good though (as usual)


----------



## RamRock

Other than the beefed up limb section and slight diffrence in the handle/grip, i dont see any other diffrences from my z-28? or am i missing somthing?,, still looks SWEETbut not much diffrent


----------



## StrictBaptist

OMG!!!!!!!

thats all I have to say...

I will be owning one of these!!!!

cant wait to shoot them sometime soon.......!


----------



## jjbuilder

That is a good looking bow. But that didn't surprise me since that seems to be the rule with Kevin. Just wish I knew where to get one from. So far I am mcluvin what I am seeing. Let's keep the pics coming!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Karbon said:


> Let me start by saying WHY I AM excited here.
> I love "E" bows as they have been called, except for the grip and shelf.
> 
> Now we have a new KS designed bow with a modified grip and wider shelf.
> 
> On top of that, they are said to have great speed, smooth draw, little shock/vibration, have Crackers Strings, a new stable limb and a modular cam...I'm Mcluvin it.


These reasons echo my own. Love my E bows too, shelf didn't bother me much, but the grip angle is a little severe.



DOAGuide said:


> Very, very nice! Today is my birthday Kevin......Maybe you should just send it to me and make me happy!


Happy B-day



220 said:


> nice looking rig indeed. Can't wait to see the Predator version!


Ditto, bow looks great, can't wait to see the other models as well as one in predator:darkbeer:


Oh, and _IF_ mcluvin really isn't from Texas, is he from Colorado?


----------



## vhunter

Looks very, very nice. Kevin now that the pics are out can you tell us a little more about the limbs and cams. What make them different than the other bows you designed.

Also happy birthday DOA. throw one back for me. Huntingchic make sure you take good care of him on his birthday.


----------



## a1shooter

*Cam pics*

Any chance that close up pics of those cams will be showing up anywhere? Both sides, front and back'll do:teeth:. Looks nice. As far as it resembling other bows, I don't really know about that since I have been out of archery for so long. So many bows on the market that it's bound to resemble some of them. It's performance and shootability is what would concern me most and even though I don't know Mr. Strother I am sure from what i've read, they will be good in those areas. Sure would like to see close up pics of those cams. I think he did a nice job. Hopefully some of you guys that will be getting them will know soon how they shoot. By the way, did I mention that it sure would be nice to see some close up pics of those cams:teeth:? And that front, back, and both sides'll do?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

hartofthethumb said:


> These reasons echo my own. Love my E bows too, shelf didn't bother me much, but the grip angle is a little severe.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy B-day
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, bow looks great, can't wait to see the other models as well as one in predator:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> *Oh, and IF mcluvin really isn't from Texas, is he from Colorado?*




He is from Texas......believe it!

TEXAS


----------



## hartofthethumb

TEXAS 10PT said:


> [/B]
> 
> He is from Texas......believe it!
> 
> TEXAS


I really never doubted it


----------



## bl00dtrail

I thought they would look at least a _little_ bit different (looks identical to most of the 2008.5 "E" bows to me... ).

and the "no-glov" as a string grub.....!?!? ukey: :thumbs_do


----------



## DOAGuide

I thought the riser looked cut back (deeper) to me. And the sight windoe looks a little longer! Or is it just the barley pops talking????????????

V - Angie always takes care of me! I am one lucky dude!


----------



## Beastmaster

bl00dtrail said:


> I thought they would look at least a _little_ bit different (looks identical to most of the 2008.5 "E" bows to me... ).
> 
> and the "no-glov" as a string grub.....!?!? ukey: :thumbs_do


Are those really No-Glove bits stuck on the string? Interesting. But hey, if it works, why not?


----------



## vhunter

DOAGuide said:


> I thought the riser looked cut back (deeper) to me. And the sight windoe looks a little longer! Or is it just the barley pops talking????????????
> 
> V - Angie always takes care of me! I am one lucky dude!


Yes you are my freind.

I also noticed that the limbs seem a lot more parallel. And the riser looks a little longer.


----------



## Rambu

i like it... the limbs rock.. i love how he used the forks to stop the cam lean.. the grip angle looks nice.. but i will need to get it into my hands to tell.. 

as far as looking like an E.... to the untrained eye in the pic i can see y you would say that...


----------



## mattgbank

Looks Great! Now I just can't wait to shoot one.


----------



## 30-378SHTR

*posted this ?? in the general forum too*

Ok, so maybe I'm ignorant or dumb or whatever...but I have a question about the draw specific speeds that Strother has posted.

Are the speeds and corresponding draw lengths posted AMO dl or actual draw length?

Thanks in advance for clearing it up.


----------



## Guest

Should i get all black or all camo????????


----------



## rattlinman

*Tat*

Thanks for posting the pics TAT !!!


----------



## rodney482

Are those slim limbs?

Bow looks good Kevin


----------



## Just 1 More

Who wants to do a little calculating
With the speeds posted on the SR-71 

SR-71: 34″ axle to axle, 6 1/8″ brace

25″ 305 fps 308 fps
26″ 315 fps 318 fps
27″ 325 fps 328 fps
28″ 335 fps 338 fps
29″ 344 fps 347 fps
30″ 353 fps 356 fps

What could one expect from the 27" @ 45lbs??? 
G5 meta peep
D-loop
352gr arrow


----------



## vhunter

All right so we've seen the vanquish. Now there is a few more pics we need.
1. Infinity
2. sr-71
3. Mcluvin.

Lets see the pics.


----------



## Just 1 More

vhunter said:


> All right so we've seen the vanquish. Now there is a few more pics we need.
> 1. Infinity
> 2. sr-71
> 3. Mcluvin.
> 
> Lets see the pics.


Can't we do without the McMuffin pic???


----------



## BoCoMo

Just 1 More said:


> Can't we do without the McMuffin pic???


Thats funny right there.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Just so you know*

I have a certain way I want a riser to look, been designing them to have the same look for over 15 years.

I like CURVES and round edges, I think curves are "sexy".

The bow has new limbs, new cams with mods, new pockets, new suppressor housing, new slide including a new material, new WIDE FLAT shelf, new string maker, new grip style and angles, over 7 degrees difference in riser angle.


----------



## Aggieland

Mc lovin pic.. enjoy


----------



## tuskbuster

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a certain way I want a riser to look, been designing them to have the same look for over 15 years.
> 
> I like CURVES and round edges, I think curves are "sexy".
> 
> The bow has new limbs, new cams with mods, new pockets, new suppressor housing, new slide including a new material, new WIDE FLAT shelf, new string maker, new grip style and angles, over 7 degrees difference in riser angle.


How wide are the limbs. They look a little slimmer to me.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Limbs*

are 1.5" total width and just under 13" in length.


----------



## alfabuck

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a certain way I want a riser to look, been designing them to have the same look for over 15 years.
> 
> I like CURVES and round edges, I think curves are "sexy".
> 
> The bow has new limbs, new cams with mods, new pockets, new suppressor housing, new slide including a new material, new WIDE FLAT shelf, new string maker, new grip style and angles, over 7 degrees difference in riser angle.


Kev, i think you hit the nail on the head man. The bow looks awesome, nice curves like you said and the limbs look really nice. I know those cams are smooth and i didn't even draw them yet. I like the looks of the new grip, and with you moving the center shot out, it'll make a world of difference. Alot of thought went into that bow and you can tell that. My fiance just saw it and now she wants one. Oh well, can i blame her?


----------



## a1shooter

*ouch*



Aggieland said:


> Mc lovin pic.. enjoy


:mg:


----------



## mcluvin

TEXAS 10PT said:


> [/B]
> 
> He is from Texas......believe it!
> 
> TEXAS


Now now 10pt. it is very flattering that all you Texas guys are laying claim to me!!....McLuvin travels a lot from state to state...I definately spends some time in Texas at times but is it where I live??????..Don't be so sure folks


----------



## Aggieland

Good news Mc lovin, my wife ok'ed the purchace of a new Strothers bow.. So How does Sr-71 . serial # 133 with 80# limbs sound.. go ahead and talk to Kevin about that .. thanks!:teeth:


----------



## mcluvin

KS. The bow looks great!!!! Can't wait to see a black riser and predator camo limbs!


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a certain way I want a riser to look, been designing them to have the same look for over 15 years.
> 
> I like CURVES and round edges, I think curves are "sexy".
> 
> The bow has new limbs, new cams with mods, new pockets, new suppressor housing, new slide including a new material, new WIDE FLAT shelf, new string maker, new grip style and angles, over 7 degrees difference in riser angle.


I'm scratching my head....wondering what more I could ask for...


----------



## Aggieland

*Kevin*

*KEVIN* I need SR-71 #133 to match my ENVY #133.. please.. Im sure you have nothing but time to help me make that happen ha.. Thanks for listening to all of us fan boys..


----------



## mcluvin

Kevin,
I know that barnsdale limbs are very durable but somewhat inconsistent. Would it be safe to say your knew limbs will hopefully be more consistent therefore producing more consistent and predictable results??? Some people here have always been under the impression that barnsdale limbs are as good as it gets. Can you elaborate a little for the troops??


----------



## rattlinman

Just 1 More said:


> Can't we do without the McMuffin pic???


+1 I totally agree that we don't need that !!



Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a certain way I want a riser to look, been designing them to have the same look for over 15 years.
> 
> I like CURVES and round edges, I think curves are "sexy".
> 
> The bow has new limbs, new cams with mods, new pockets, new suppressor housing, new slide including a new material, new WIDE FLAT shelf, new string maker, new grip style and angles, over 7 degrees difference in riser angle.


Man, if you'd lay some Barry White music behind that quote.......are you talking about your better half or the bows....hold on, I got lost in my train of thought :mg:

what was we talking about ? And do YOU know who McLuvin really is ?


----------



## rattlinman

Aggieland said:


> Mc lovin pic.. enjoy


Dang dude, dang :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Slippy Field

As usual, another great looking bow.


----------



## mcluvin

rattlinman said:


> +1 I totally agree that we don't need that !!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, if you'd lay some Barry White music behind that quote.......are you talking about your better half or the bows....hold on, I got lost in my train of thought :mg:
> 
> what was we talking about ? And do YOU know who McLuvin really is ?


Kevin, Do not give into the pressure!!!..It is imperative to national security!!..Deny, deny, deny


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Man, if you'd lay some Barry White music behind that quote.......are you talking about your better half or the bows....hold on, I got lost in my train of thought :mg:

what was we talking about ? And do YOU know who McLuvin really is ?[/QUOTE]

I always have my lovely wife walk by a few times when I'm designing a riser, like I said I LOVE curves.

I have no clue who McFly is??? I mean McLuvin.


----------



## mcluvin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Man, if you'd lay some Barry White music behind that quote.......are you talking about your better half or the bows....hold on, I got lost in my train of thought :mg:
> 
> what was we talking about ? And do YOU know who McLuvin really is ?


I always have my lovely wife walk by a few times when I'm designing a riser, like I said I LOVE curves.

I have no clue who McFly is??? I mean McLuvin.[/QUOTE]

Good call brother!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

Sounds like you have a very lovely wife. Perhaps we all need a Sneek peak haha That is, If the curves of your bow are where the inspiration comes from.. Do like I did my wife is 10 yrs younger haha.. ohh yeah living the Mc lovin lifestyle..


----------



## Aggieland

Kevin, Those limbs and cams look Sick!!!!!! Heck the whole bow just looks like its ready to break the sound barrier..


----------



## dobie07

Fyi, there are some people in the chat on the general archery discussion asking some questions... someone may want to answer em... :thumbs_up


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> I'm scratching my head....wondering what more I could ask for...


Your blue hat will be here tomorrow. I already got your long sleeve grey tee today. The screenprints will be here Monday & your wish list will be complete by Wednesday. Scratch your head no more!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

mcluvin said:


> I always have my lovely wife walk by a few times when I'm designing a riser, like I said I LOVE curves.
> 
> I have no clue who McFly is??? I mean McLuvin.


Good call brother!!!![/QUOTE]

SO you are actually George McFly!!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!! I got word you are from Texas from a fellow Texan up your way. You must have those boys brainwashed though cause they wouldn't reveal your true identity. Said you would kill them!

On another note, the bow looks great Kevin!!!! When do the Predator pictures get released????

TEXAS


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> +1 I totally agree that we don't need that !!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, if you'd lay some Barry White music behind that quote.......are you talking about your better half or the bows....hold on, I got lost in my train of thought :mg:
> 
> what was we talking about ? And do YOU know who McLuvin really is ?


Thats why I liked the name ARTEMIS.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

McLuvin moves around a lot. He stays just ahead of the guys with the bucket of tar and bag of feathers.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## jjbuilder

I am with you TX 10. I would like to see some Predator pics too. Should be awesome looking!


----------



## shot gun

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a certain way I want a riser to look, been designing them to have the same look for over 15 years.
> 
> I like CURVES and round edges, I think curves are "sexy".
> 
> The bow has new limbs, new cams with mods, new pockets, new suppressor housing, new slide including a new material, new WIDE FLAT shelf, new string maker, new grip style and angles, over 7 degrees difference in riser angle.


Good looking bow////


----------



## hartofthethumb

vhunter said:


> Whatever *****.


hmmmm......nah


----------



## thelefty41

the bow looks awesome, but those string supressors look like no gloves.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Because they are No Glovs!!!!

They take the place of speed nocks and work much better.


----------



## thelefty41

thought so. I've not seen those used as suppressors before but I am sure they work just fine, and will hold up very well.


----------



## Guest

I think Mcluvin is _Mcluvin_ all this attention....


----------



## johnno

That "Vanquish" looks great ...but I do prefer the Aston Martin...anyway does anyone have the specs for the bow?..cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest

johnno said:


> That "Vanquish" looks great ...but I do prefer the Aston Martin...anyway does anyone have the specs for the bow?..cheers..:darkbeer:


31.5 ATA, 7.75 BH about 335 FPS


----------



## vhunter

johnno said:


> That "Vanquish" looks great ...but I do prefer the Aston Martin...anyway does anyone have the specs for the bow?..cheers..:darkbeer:


Here ya go.
After extensive testing Strother Archery is pleased to announce the speeds for our 2009 line.
While discussing how we wanted to rate speeds, we decided to rate them right out of the box. Every bow will shoot the speeds rated or higher with the new Strother Cams.

Pro Chrono Digital With Infared Light System (first speed) Infared Easton Chrono ( second Speed)

These speeds are at Kevins smoothest draw yet, you will love these!
SR-71: 34″ axle to axle, 6 1/8″ brace

25″ 305 fps 308 fps
26″ 315 fps 318 fps
27″ 325 fps 328 fps
28″ 335 fps 338 fps
29″ 344 fps 347 fps
30″ 353 fps 356 fps

Infinity: 34 axle to axle, 7 1/8″ brace

26″ 305 fps 308 fps
27″ 315 fps 318 fps
28″ 325 fps 328 fps
29″ 335 fps 338 fps
30″ 344 fps 347 fps

Vanquish: 31 1/2″ axle to axle, 7 3/4″ brace

26″ 296 fps 299 fps
27″ 306 fps 309 fps
28″ 315 fps 318 fps
29″ 325 fps 328 fps
30″ 335 fps 338 fps


----------



## Guest

Why is your identity such a secret???


----------



## Guest

mcluvin said:


> No snakes here..guaranteed!!!


So youre a woman?????:mg:


----------



## Guest

bl00dtrail said:


> I thought they would look at least a _little_ bit different (looks identical to most of the 2008.5 "E" bows to me... ).
> 
> and the "no-glov" as a string grub.....!?!? ukey: :thumbs_do


The no glove might be in case we forget the release in the truck. Done it before and it sucks. Not as bad as forgetting to load an arrowukey:


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I have a certain way I want a riser to look, been designing them to have the same look for over 15 years.
> 
> I like CURVES and round edges, I think curves are "sexy".
> 
> The bow has new limbs, new cams with mods, new pockets, new suppressor housing, new slide including a new material, new WIDE FLAT shelf, new string maker, new grip style and angles, over 7 degrees difference in riser angle.


Bow looks great as always!!!!!


----------



## svbbubba

*bow*

kevin , nice lookin bows.........what will the Map-msrp....on your new rides gonna run .........bubba


----------



## hoefj

Kevin Strother1 said:


> are 1.5" total width and just under 13" in length.


is that slimmer than the elite limbs?


----------



## Rattler

hoefj said:


> is that slimmer than the elite limbs?


I think it is the same.


----------



## Nuwwave

Kevin, had a few questions about you cam design. 

How's the nock travel? 

Cam lean?


----------



## Out West

Nuwwave said:


> Kevin, had a few questions about you cam design.
> 
> How's the nock travel?
> 
> Cam lean?


Don't call it cam lean to Kevin. "Limb Twist"


----------



## GlennMac

Anything for us short draws ? 24-24.5 ?


----------



## Karbon

I have one real question.

*Do I need a 60 or 70# Vanquish?* 

If this Vanquish draws like that...uh...*bow named after a Chevy*...

If it's that smooth Kev, I may need a 70#er.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

MSRP is $789.00

Yes, the shorter draw archer will have options also.


----------



## primeme

sawtoothscream said:


> is this the elite guy???????


Can't u tell.........looks like a elite


----------



## Ich Bin

I would think that with the shape of the limbs that they are not laminated limbs, at least not like we are used to from the past. They look like a shaped billet of Glass with a coating on them. Wonder who makes them, maybe a glass company?

E


----------



## Ich Bin

What is the shape of the riser by your palm? Is it banana shaped like in the past or is it flat with rounded edges?

I can't tell from the pics.

E


----------



## Aggieland

Im excited to see the next strother bow.. These are awsome..


----------



## sightpin

What is the difference between the Binary on an Elite and this particular cam? Not asking for any trade secret just for my own grey matter.


----------



## Ich Bin

sightpin said:


> What is the difference between the Binary on an Elite and this particular cam? Not asking for any trade secret just for my own grey matter.


Adjustable mods. Since he designed both, likely just small tweeks to feel of draw cycle.

E


----------



## Karbon

sightpin said:


> What is the difference between the Binary on an Elite and this particular cam? Not asking for any trade secret just for my own grey matter.


It's going to be faster and smoother to based on the comments so far.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Ich Bin said:


> Adjustable mods. Since he designed both, likely just small tweeks to feel of draw cycle.
> 
> E


Eric....they are not adjustable mods. They are draw mod specific. You change the mod to change your draw length. I don't think you can use one mod for several different draw lengths like the 07 E's.

TEXAS


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Just 1 More said:


> Who wants to do a little calculating
> With the speeds posted on the SR-71
> 
> SR-71: 34″ axle to axle, 6 1/8″ brace
> 
> 25″ 305 fps 308 fps
> 26″ 315 fps 318 fps
> 27″ 325 fps 328 fps
> 28″ 335 fps 338 fps
> 29″ 344 fps 347 fps
> 30″ 353 fps 356 fps
> 
> What could one expect from the 27" @ 45lbs???
> G5 meta peep
> D-loop
> 352gr arrow


About 272


----------



## tnarb

nO POST ON THIS THREAD FOR A LONG TIME.......

no MCLucin, No V, No Karbon.......

See what happens when you let the cat out of the bag.......


----------



## alfabuck

Herez a teaser for you southpaws like myself. A lefty Infinity.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

A right handed one looks better....... Where did you find that pic?


----------



## vhunter

alfabuck said:


> Herez a teaser for you southpaws like myself. A lefty Infinity.


Very nice. How did you get that picture? Is that Mcluvin shooting it?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

vhunter said:


> Very nice. How did you get that picture? Is that Mcluvin shooting it?


It probably is him. Notice the pocket quiver a dead giveaway!


----------



## Aggieland

Sweet..


----------



## 220

alfabuck said:


> Herez a teaser for you southpaws like myself. A lefty Infinity.


Is that Predator I see on those limbs!?


----------



## Aggieland

220 said:


> Is that Predator I see on those limbs!?


Thats a yes as far as i can tell.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> Thats a yes as far as i can tell.


99.9% sure


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

The pic came off the Strother website blog.


----------



## 188 Inches

How do I order an SR-71????

70 Lb limbs, 28.5 inch draw.


----------



## Aggieland

blog? your kidding right? you mean their website..?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> blog? your kidding right?


http://www.strotherarchery.com/blog/

What they have on the site so far is considered a blog format.


----------



## RNT

how the heck does this thread have two more pages that dont exist?????? answer that question and win a free strother infinity..........HA..........just kidding dont kick my.........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

Got ya,, I'm ready for an open forum on the strother sight..


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

RNT said:


> how the heck does this thread have two more pages that dont exist?????? answer that question and win a free strother infinity..........HA..........just kidding dont kick my.........!!!!!!!!!!!


because Kevin is always 2 pages ahead of us!


----------



## Archer 1

alfabuck said:


> Herez a teaser for you southpaws like myself. A lefty Infinity.


I'll take that one in a 28-60 please!:smile:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

aggieland said:


> got ya,, i'm ready for an open forum on the strother sight..


x10000:d


----------



## Aggieland

TAT says I see major Strother clothing sales in my near future haha. !


----------



## Rattler

Is that mcluvin? I DONT THINK SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

WHATS THE DEAL. IT'S REALLY SLOW AROND HERE TODAY PICK IT UP.. IM STILL AT WORK.. UGH..:mg:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> TAT says I see major Strother clothing sales in my near future haha. !


Everybody except for Rattler, since he's mcluvy. His price will be double!


----------



## Aggieland

Whats up Rattler, did you have a productive day... ?


----------



## Aggieland

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Everybody except for Rattler, since he's mcluvy. His price will be double!


Good deal. im sure you will be tapping into my low funds with some pimp gear..


----------



## dobie07

Looks like a left handed vanquish to me... not an infinity..


----------



## Aggieland

I guess each of these bows will look the same on the riser. but each with more or less fwd riser deflection?


----------



## Guest

Who cares about lefties??????


----------



## hartofthethumb

dobie07 said:


> Looks like a left handed vanquish to me... not an infinity..


the file name is: rsz_left_hand_infinity_002....


----------



## Aggieland

The holes in the risers on this bow is different than the previous vanquish.. Voom in close and you can tell..


----------



## mcluvin

WHAT UP!!!! Mc Mc McLuvin in DA HOUSE!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Man have you guys seen this?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055089050#post1055089050


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Here's a cool avatar!
www.ToughAntlerTees.com


----------



## DeepFried

I know who Mcluvin is.....


----------



## Rattler

Giggety said:


> I know who Mcluvin is.....


ya only think you know who mcluvin is


----------



## DeepFried

Rattler said:


> ya only think you know who mcluvin is


hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Arky1cam

Looks good......


----------



## hoefj

ill take that one! only right handed... i like the silver riser and cams with the predator limbs!


----------



## Aggieland

Pertty sweet rig.. Guessing thats not the SR-71 but I cant wait to see more pics. Very nice bows. You guys that own pro shops and get to handle all these things sure are lucky..


----------



## Aggieland

Looking at it closer. It could be the SR. But leaning toward the infinity:shade:


----------



## BoCoMo

Look how big the mods are. Looks like its the hole take up track. This post really doesnt mean anything ive just never seen mods that big, but then again ive never seen a modular 2 track.

predator camo is gonna be awesome. Great choice kevin.

Are the cable slide and sts gonna be dipped too? Cams gonna be dipped? That would be sweet.


----------



## mdewitt71

Heck, I will take that Lefty.........just like that. :darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees




----------



## a1shooter

*Thanks*

Thats a nice looking bow. Looks like "Mc no gluvin" shooting to me. :smile: No "no gluvs" on that bow or is it just my eyes going bad? Sure would like to see some close ups of those cams :smile:. Nice looking bows Mr. Strother! :teeth:


----------



## TeneX

Whats with the No gloves on the string in the pictures? 
are they trying to use those as string silencers? 
Just seems a little strange to me.

any one know whats up?

Allan


----------



## Luckiduc13

ToughAntlerTees said:


>


Definately the infinity


----------



## GlennMac

Kevin Strother1 said:


> MSRP is $789.00
> 
> Yes, the shorter draw archer will have options also.


How long before these options will be announced ? How long until they will be avaliable ?


----------



## rodney482

TeneX said:


> Whats with the No gloves on the string in the pictures?
> are they trying to use those as string silencers?
> Just seems a little strange to me.
> 
> any one know whats up?
> 
> Allan


they are using them like speed balls, plus they dampen the string.


----------



## Karbon

Thanks TAT.

I look forward the the shirts and the Hat!:darkbeer:


----------



## kravguy

Lets see some pictures of the other 2.


----------



## tuskbuster

rodney482 said:


> they are using them like speed balls, plus they dampen the string.


Except in the picture.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

GlennMac said:


> How long before these options will be announced ? How long until they will be avaliable ?


These bows will be announced and available around late October/early November.


----------



## mathewsk

Big K, is the last pic the SR-71 or the infinity?? thanks.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

mathewsk said:


> Big K, is the last pic the SR-71 or the infinity?? thanks.


It is an Infinity!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

TAT,

Is correct, it's an Infinity.


----------



## Out West

Nice looking bows. Maybe until I can afford one of these bad boys, I'll have to pick up a set of these new cams and experiment on my current Elites.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Sorry.

Cams are not sold!!!! They come on the bows, you can buy a set but you get the rest of the parts with them.


----------



## EricO

Kevin Strother1 said:


> TAT,
> 
> Is correct, it's an Infinity.


Looks good! Any chance I could buy one without any finish? I ant to have the Whole bow dipped in max4.


----------



## Aggieland

October.. Dang going to have to wait a while.. Guess the Elk trip in September I will sport the ol Envy..


----------



## rocken rod

*Question for Kevin ???*

Kevin I almost bought at GT500, but two things changed my mind. First I heard you were coming out with a new bow line. Second in my opinion I thought the GT500 had more hand shock than the bow I have, so I decided to wait. Can you tell me in your opinion does the *Infinity* have less hand shock?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Aggie,

The 3 models we have now will be available in August.

The 2 new bows, longer A-A and a youth bow will debut in Oct/Nov so don't wait get your order in NOW.

Rocken Rod,

The Infinity has considerably less hand shock than the bow you referred to, it's also quieter and faster.


----------



## Karbon

August!


Sweet I hope that applies to the bows for Alphabuck and myself!!!

It keeps getting better Kevin.

Any idea when the camo pics will be up?

You dipping the sts or a long shot here...the cams in Predator too?


----------



## 2WO71

Kevin,

When will the specs on the youth bows be advertised.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Karbon said:


> August!
> 
> 
> Sweet I hope that applies to the bows for Alphabuck and myself!!!
> 
> It keeps getting better Kevin.
> 
> Any idea when the camo pics will be up?
> 
> You dipping the sts or a long shot here...the cams in Predator too?


All of the models have a low amount of shock and vibration.

We will dip the suppressor housing, the cams will not be camo, unless I can figure out a way to not have build up in the tracks.

If there is build up, the DFC changes and the string can derail if there is too much build up.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

2WO71 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> When will the specs on the youth bows be advertised.



Specs for this bow will be announced in a few weeks.


----------



## tiner64

Kevin :

have you made any changes on the limb-pockets or still in the works ???


bows look awesome :shade:


----------



## Rambu

this sucks.. now looking at the infinity i think i might want that one over the SR..... Kevin..... Do the infinity and Sr feel the same?


----------



## rocken rod

*Kevin*

Kevin thanks for the reply! Looked forward to being the proud owner of one of your new bows, most likely an *Infinty.*


----------



## Out West

*Infinity vs SR71*



wideerhunt said:


> this sucks.. now looking at the infinity i think i might want that one over the SR..... Kevin..... Do the infinity and Sr feel the same?


x2 How does the draw and valley compare on these two bows?


----------



## kchunter

Are there any dealers in Indiana?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

DFC between the two is similar, the riser is the only difference in the 2 bows, the SR-71 has 1" more reflex with the cutouts slightly changed.

Ex: A 29" mod on a Infinity is a 28" on a SR-71.

The draw on the bows are very smooth for a "speed" bow, NO hump at the end of the draw.


----------



## neednew1

*Finish*

How long until bows ship other than camo?


----------



## Terry G

*Keven about dipping cams*

understand the filling in portion, don't know anything about process, but could the cams be dipped then the groove cut in? anyway, I have been looking since november for my next bow. it was down to either gt500 or alien, then for some wonderful reason, all of their left handed bows were delayed until SA was introduced and the "Infinity" was brought to life. August is good for me, I waited from February to August for the first bow I bought that you had designed. That was many years ago the first year the "Patriot" came out. Anyway thanks for doing what you do, it allows me to do what I do with condfidence. 

Terry G


----------



## Rambu

Kevin Strother1 said:


> DFC between the two is similar, the riser is the only difference in the 2 bows, the SR-71 has 1" more reflex with the cutouts slightly changed.
> 
> Ex: A 29" mod on a Infinity is a 28" on a SR-71.
> 
> The draw on the bows are very smooth for a "speed" bow, NO hump at the end of the draw.


so with that said... what one do you like more? Does the extra inch of reflex cause the bow to be torque happy? I will be buying most likely unseen so sorry for all the questions.... thanks...

When you say for a Speed bow.... are they as smooth as the draw specific 2 track?


----------



## Rambu

Kevin Strother1 said:


> All of the models have a low amount of shock and vibration.
> 
> We will dip the suppressor housing, the cams will not be camo, unless I can figure out a way to not have build up in the tracks.
> 
> If there is build up, the DFC changes and the string can derail if there is too much build up.


 i

to keep it out of the tracks you could take a silicone string or rubber and tie it on the post then run it around the cam in the track and back to the post then dip.... will keep everything from getting in it... then when you are done just stretch the string some and the dip will come off it and you can reuse it... 
Just an idea if you really want to dip the cams...


----------



## Aggieland

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Aggie,
> 
> The 3 models we have now will be available in August.
> 
> The 2 new bows, longer A-A and a youth bow will debut in Oct/Nov so don't wait get your order in NOW.
> 
> Rocken Rod,
> 
> The Infinity has considerably less hand shock than the bow you referred to, it's also quieter and faster.


Excellent, I will have Anouther great bow in my hands come August.. It just keeps getting better and better!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## hoefj

*availability*

so the models to take home will be available at dealers in august? or just taking orders in august? also, will there be a demo bow sent to dealers before thier stock?


----------



## Out West

I can definitely see me getting an Infinity or SR71 in the future if I can sneak it past the wife. Don't really need it since I'm pretty happy with my Elites, but I've got that "new bow addiction".


----------



## 188 Inches

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Aggie,
> 
> The 3 models we have now will be available in August.
> 
> The 2 new bows, longer A-A and a youth bow will debut in Oct/Nov so don't wait get your order in NOW.


OK, so *HOW* do we order a bow? Specifically the SR-71. I haven't seen any dealers listed and so on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arrowflngr

I hope the cams dont get dipped, besides looking cheesy IMO, I think it would cause problems.
Bow makers strive to make cams lighter for speed right?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

If it is an option available that would be neat & people would have another choice. I am sure that the camo cams would cost more as more time is involved...


----------



## Rattler

I cant wait to get my hand on the grips!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Putting camo on the cams won't be an option, it creates a few "production" issues. One being the grooves, second the width of cam changes because of the build up which can lead to too much pressure on the limb fork, or too much slop if you use different spacers.

Dealers will have the bows in August.

We will put a dealers list on our website ASAP, the reps are sorting through the applications and visiting potential dealers as we type.


----------



## Aggieland

Sounds good to me.. So far im still leaning toward a "Stealth" Sr-71. But can't wait to get a look at the new camo patterns. Going to be a tough decision!!!!


----------



## Karbon

Sounds good on the no camo on the cams...I like functioning cams way better.


----------



## jjbuilder

Hurry up with that dealers list would ya. I sure would like to know where I can get one from! August is right around the corner.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

I've already changed my mind from an Infinity to an SR71. Talking to my prospective dealer yesterday we calculated that I could shoot my 470gr arrow at 305fps:mg::mg: I haven't figures out the KE yet but it must go over 100lbs of KE!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## Rattler

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I've already changed my mind from an Infinity to an SR71. Talking to my prospective dealer yesterday we calculated that I could shoot my 470gr arrow at 305fps:mg::mg: I haven't figures out the KE yet but it must go over 100lbs of KE!!!!
> 
> TEXAS


97ftlbs


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Rattler said:


> 97ftlbs


Plenty close!!!!

TEXAS


----------



## GlennMac

Kevin, when could I be holding one of the youth bows in my hands ? In Australia. Will buy direct from the U.S


----------



## Aggieland

Rattler said:


> 97ftlbs


Thats just sick man.. Heck just shoot a lighter arrow and get flatter arrow flight but keep the KE around 85.. very nice Texas 10.. whats your draw length?


----------



## Aggieland

Im ready to get a peek of that SR-71 something tells me its going to be one sweet looking bow.. Seems the more extreme you make a bow the more agressive the look.


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Aggie,
> 
> The 3 models we have now will be available in August.
> 
> The 2 new bows, longer A-A and a youth bow will debut in Oct/Nov so don't wait get your order in NOW.
> 
> Rocken Rod,
> 
> The Infinity has considerably less hand shock than the bow you referred to, it's also quieter and faster.


awsome.... I have a big check coming september 1st... so i will be buying one that day!


----------



## StrictBaptist

Kevin,



I see you have answered a few of the other guys posts, and I would like to see you answer mine

I plan on buying the Infinity because I want a shorter bow, but also want to be able to shoot 3D..

Could you compare the Infinity to the Z28?

I loved the feel and shootability when i tested the Z28, the only reason I didnt buy is because I also heard you were coming out with something new.


----------



## Rattler

Koontzy said:


> Kevin,
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have answered a few of the other guys posts, and I would like to see you answer mine
> 
> I plan on buying the Infinity because I want a shorter bow, but also want to be able to shoot 3D..
> 
> Could you compare the Infinity to the Z28?
> 
> I loved the feel and shootability when i tested the Z28, the only reason I didnt buy is because I also heard you were coming out with something new.



I know I am not Kevin, but I would bet that the Vanquish would relate more to the Z28.


----------



## Aggieland

Had a cool pic of my Envy put it up beside the Infinity, Just to compare. Like the looks of the Infinity longer riser i believe and slightly longer limbs.. but hey I could be wrong just a guess. Very sweet looking bows..


----------



## bl00dtrail

even though I think having the "no-glov" on the strings is horribly tacky and cheesy....... I can't wait to see one of these bows all finished out in predator camo! :teeth:

BTW, where in Michigan are the Strother bows being manufactured?


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Aggieland said:


> Thats just sick man.. Heck just shoot a lighter arrow and get flatter arrow flight but keep the KE around 85.. very nice Texas 10.. whats your draw length?


29 inches

TEXAS


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

bl00dtrail said:


> even though I think having the "no-glov" on the strings is horribly tacky and cheesy....... I can't wait to see one of these bows all finished out in predator camo! :teeth:
> 
> BTW, where in Michigan are the Strother bows being manufactured?


I hear its in Sandusky, Michigan.


----------



## Rattler

If I can get my SR-71 to do 345fps with a 370gr arrow, I am looking at 98ftlbs of energy....that is a whitetail smoker!


----------



## JOSEPH1

Hi Kevin, I will be getting an Infinity. My question is on the option of black riser and camo limbs, what color predator camo will be available for the limbs? Thanks


----------



## Rattler

JOSEPH1 said:


> Hi Kevin, I will be getting an Infinity. My question is on the option of black riser and camo limbs, what color predator camo will be available for the limbs? Thanks


I think only P. Brown....maybe the green but definately the brown.

where in NM are you located?


----------



## JOSEPH1

I am in the south central part of the state near Ruidoso,NM. I going to try and get one of these bad boys before September so I can take it elk hunting.


----------



## Aggieland

Dang Rattler.. How long is your draw? you a 29-or-30 incher


----------



## Aggieland

These things are just awsome.. The plane, the bows, the name.. Mc lovin it!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

My boy says you should call the kids bow "SPIKE"


----------



## gjs4

Kevin Strother1 said:


> These bows will be announced and available around late October/early November.


Is this for all of them, or was this statement in the context of "short draw special bows only"?

That is a predator camo pattern on those limbs; but which one is it?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

When I seen the side by side comparison of the Vanquish vs the Z28, I really liked the riser design of the Vanquish. It looked alot more stylish & the curves were sleeker.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

gjs4 said:


> Is this for all of them, or was this statement in the context of "short draw special bows only"?
> 
> That is a predator camo pattern on those limbs; but which one is it?


I would guess it was brown, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## hartofthethumb

gjs4 said:


> Is this for all of them, or was this statement in the context of "short draw special bows only"?
> 
> That is a predator camo pattern on those limbs; but which one is it?


Hate to speak for someone else, but one of Kevin's posts in this thread says the three currently announced bows will be in dealers in Aug, so that comment doesn't apply to them. Can't help on the camo question....


----------



## Kevin Strother1

gjs4 said:


> Is this for all of them, or was this statement in the context of "short draw special bows only"?
> 
> That is a predator camo pattern on those limbs; but which one is it?


This is for 2 new models we will introduce then, a Longer A-A bow and a youth bow.

The Infinity, Vanquish and SR-71 will be available in August.

The camo is Predator Deception Brown, I think that is the official name, it looks awesome.


----------



## Aggieland

Is the strother archery site down?


----------



## Rattler

Aggieland said:


> Dang Rattler.. How long is your draw? you a 29-or-30 incher


29"amo


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> Is the strother archery site down?


Yes


----------



## mcluvin

kevin strother1 said:


> this is for 2 new models we will introduce then, a longer a-a bow and a youth bow.
> 
> The infinity, vanquish and sr-71 will be available in august.
> 
> The camo is predator deception brown, i think that is the official name, it looks awesome.


sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggieland

rattler said:


> 29"amo


must be short legged and long armed ha.. Figured you around 5'9..


----------



## Rambu

maybe they are adding the dealer list..... i can only hope.... someone is going to be getting a check from me.....


----------



## Rattler

Aggieland said:


> must be short legged and long armed ha.. Figured you around 5'9..


decent length legs, shorter torso but long arms....so I can give the women mcluvin.:shade:

right on the height


----------



## mcluvin

Rattler said:


> decent length legs, shorter torso but long arms....so I can give the women mcluvin.:shade:
> 
> right on the height


Rob, I think we may have just discovered your problems with the ladies...they don't care how long your arms are!!


----------



## Aggieland

Funny guy that mc lovin.. im 5'11 but built the oppsite long legs short torso and med arms.. 28'' draw. oh well there 20;(


----------



## hartofthethumb

Wow, I see a couple really nice custom avatars all of a sudden. I wish _*I*_ had a really cool custom avatar :angel:........


----------



## Aggieland

Sight is back up.. No change that i can tell.. No wait their is two pages now.. But it may have been that way for a while.. sorry


----------



## Aggieland

hartofthethumb said:


> Wow, I see a couple really nice custom avatars all of a sudden. I wish _*I*_ had a really cool custom avatar :angel:........


Yeah I noticed Rattlers man i want a pimp ***** avitar.. No one will hook me up i guess..


----------



## hartofthethumb

Aggieland said:


> Yeah I noticed Rattlers man i want a pimp ***** avitar.. No one will hook me up i guess..


Take a look at Texas 10-Point's it is sweet as well.


----------



## Aggieland

I have a great idea for an avitar if someone will make it for me. I have no clue how these guys make them. But if they have time I have an Idea that I would love to use. Please someone hook me up.. ??


----------



## StrictBaptist

I agree TAT the Vanquish looks alot better than the Z28, and the Infinity IMO looks awsome...(even though Its a lefty ) but hey Its still a awsome pic..


and Predator Deception Brown is going to look awsome.. I may get a black with camo limbs myself..


Either way i think Strother Archery is going to go places within the first year or two!


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

hartofthethumb said:


> Take a look at Texas 10-Point's it is sweet as well.


Thank you very much Sir!!!




Aggieland said:


> I have a great idea for an avitar if someone will make it for me. I have no clue how these guys make them. But if they have time I have an Idea that I would love to use. Please someone hook me up.. ??


Like most custom avatars, they are all made by Ray himself. TAT made me several for EAF.

TEXAS


----------



## Karbon

10pt!

Love the Avatar.
Man I could use a custom one


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Koontzy said:


> Kevin,
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have answered a few of the other guys posts, and I would like to see you answer mine
> 
> I plan on buying the Infinity because I want a shorter bow, but also want to be able to shoot 3D..
> 
> Could you compare the Infinity to the Z28?
> 
> I loved the feel and shootability when i tested the Z28, the only reason I didnt buy is because I also heard you were coming out with something new.




I will let someone else tell you their thoughts, watch for some reviews in the next day or so.

This way it won't seems like a biased opinion.


----------



## Takeum

Aggieland said:


> Had a cool pic of my Envy put it up beside the Infinity, Just to compare. Like the looks of the Infinity longer riser i believe and slightly longer limbs.. but hey I could be wrong just a guess. Very sweet looking bows..


 Very sexy bows... I have always loved the Envy and the looks of the new Infinity are off the hook ! Looks like I might be saving up some bucks to buy another Strother creation... Y'all are killin me here...Sweet!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Crackers posted that some were shot today in his shop...so we will be hearing some reviews soon..he probably has it posing for pics as we speek..


----------



## Aggieland

how do you make an avitar larger ? I made one and it keeps showing up really small. ugh


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Aggieland said:


> how do you make an avitar larger ? I made one and it keeps showing up really small. ugh


TAT is the one to ask about avatars.

TEXAS


----------



## Crackers

I may post pics tomorrow...wow I guess later today. I have a couple specs to get off of them this morning and then I will set them up with a couple different rest so to put your minds at ease. Those that shot the bows smiled and had much to say but I will let them speak for them self.

I have #5, #7 and one more to come and they are raw but I will fix that later and my good friend Dave will send me grips next week. I will say that I was the first to shoot the 34" and I was surprised that I took it out of the box, put on a QT 3000, eye balled it and shot through paper....clean hole..first shot....we might just get a long


----------



## Scottie/PA

Crackers said:


> I will say that I was the first to shoot the 34" and I was surprised that I took it out of the box, put on a QT 3000, eye balled it and shot through paper....clean hole..first shot....we might just get a long


I have guys that won't shoot a bow unless it tunes easily, so that is great news. I love a bow that sells itself.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler

mcluvin said:


> Rob, I think we may have just discovered your problems with the ladies...they don't care how long your arms are!!


ya know, long arms, thick long feet, .........:darkbeer:


----------



## 72Beetle

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This is for 2 new models we will introduce then, *a Longer A-A bow *and a youth bow.
> 
> Now I have silently watched this thread and the others. The above portion is what I am waiting for as long as it is in a longer DL. If it is then you will have my attention, if not then I will stay with my others that you have designed. I do not really care about the A-A but I do know from conversing with you in the past I need it longer for my DL of 32+" although I have now dropped down to a 31.75" with a 1/2" loop and I am getting fantastic results out of the XXL. Show me what ya got Kevin. I bought 14 of your designs in the last 8 months to find 6 I liked.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Beetle,

Just start putting away a little money now!!!


----------



## 72Beetle

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Beetle,
> 
> Just start putting away a little money now!!!


Great now I can relax and stop playin around with your past creations.


----------



## bullzeyex

Kevin,

What's the deal with the "No Gloves" on the string? Please tell us they are not going to stay on there!

Everything else looks sweet! Can't wait to shoot one soon.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

They definitely will be on the strings.

They work very well for reducing string oscillation and for quieting the shot.

I guess if you don't like them you can install "speed nocks" when you pick yours up from the dealer, shoot it first, then decide if you want to take them off.


----------



## Big Country

bullzeyex said:


> Kevin,
> 
> What's the deal with the "No Gloves" on the string? Please tell us they are not going to stay on there!
> 
> Everything else looks sweet! Can't wait to shoot one soon.


No affiliation to Strother Archery here, but the no-gloves serve double duty.

1. Easily adjustable speed enhancement(like shrink wrapped nocksets, only better)
2. Work as string silencers too.....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Crackers said:


> I may post pics tomorrow...wow I guess later today. I have a couple specs to get off of them this morning and then I will set them up with a couple different rest so to put your minds at ease. Those that shot the bows smiled and had much to say but I will let them speak for them self.
> 
> I have #5, #7 and one more to come and they are raw but I will fix that later and my good friend Dave will send me grips next week. I will say that I was the first to shoot the 34" and I was surprised that I took it out of the box, put on a QT 3000, eye balled it and shot through paper....clean hole..first shot....we might just get a long


Sweeeeet!


----------



## fourbarrel

Got my sr71 on order cant wait for it to get in Kevin.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

*Avatars*

I have designed quite a few Strother Avatars that you can find on the Strother logo thread. I have had several requests for custom ones & while I would love to be able to design custom ones for free I cannot afford too. They take time to make & if I spend half my days making avatars for free I would be in trouble. So, if you really want one, it will cost. I will leave the price up to you & what you think it is worth. Pm me if interested....


----------



## gjs4

Kevin Strother1 said:


> This is for 2 new models we will introduce then, a Longer A-A bow and a youth bow.
> 
> The Infinity, Vanquish and SR-71 will be available in August.
> 
> The camo is Predator Deception Brown, I think that is the official name, it looks awesome.


Thank you!


----------



## Karbon

Any idea when you are releasing the Camo pics?

I'm torn between that sexy black Vanquish or one in Predator...


----------



## rocken rod

*Good Buisness!*

I first want to say to Kevin and your new company, I think your doing yourself and us here on AT a great service by answering are questions. You answered one so I gonna try for two. I really had it in my mind to buy the *Infinity* cause of the brace height, now I'm thinking about the extra speed of the *SR-71.* Could you comment on the shoot-ability of the two? I know it all about personal preference the end.


----------



## Guest

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

You are correct. it's all about personal preference.

The draw cycles are very close, the difference is the reflex of the riser.

The SR-71 doesn't have much torque, but like any short brace bow, it will show your shooting flaws a little more.

You will have to shoot them both and see which is your favorite.

With that said, I can't even decide for myself which one I like the best. I'm setting up one of each, will switch back and forth between the two, depending upon what I'm doing with the bow, hunting or target.


----------



## norsask darton

I'm starting to put change away for an Infinity. Not sure If I'll hunt with one this fall, but sure going to try.


----------



## Terps1

Questionaire:

__ SR-71
__ Infinity
__ Vanquish


Terps1:
Stealth Infinity-->Check, yes please!

August can't come soon enough...


----------



## alaz

Crackers said:


> I may post pics tomorrow...wow I guess later today. I have a couple specs to get off of them this morning and then I will set them up with a couple different rest so to put your minds at ease. Those that shot the bows smiled and had much to say but I will let them speak for them self.
> 
> I have #5, #7 and one more to come and they are raw but I will fix that later and my good friend Dave will send me grips next week. I will say that I was the first to shoot the 34" and I was surprised that I took it out of the box, put on a QT 3000, eye balled it and shot through paper....clean hole..first shot....we might just get a long



I noticed this post was at 4:24 AM. Nice! 
Exciting to hear some intial reviews. Hoping to hear more and see more.:teeth:


----------



## Hit-em

I put my order in yesterday with Bearfoot Archery for a 50-60 lb Infinity with a Black Riser & Camo Limbs.

I hope Kevin can meet his mid August delivery dates because I have a hunt coming up in Sept. that I'd sure like to have the Infinity come along with :wink:


----------



## Aggieland

You guys must have some great dealers in your areas. Everyone down here seems to drag their feet when it comes to picking up new dealers.. By the way its time for some pics of the other two bows.. Can't wait..


----------



## jamesbowman

The heck with the avatar give me a bow-I have an elk hunt too coming up and I need an inifntiy-I'll take an all black please!!


----------



## Aggieland

Ok I made me an avitar. Not the sharpest but I likey.. now put up the pics so i can calm down again.. Whoooo


----------



## Aggieland

Thought Crackers was going to post up some pics. Whats the deal?


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother archery*

He's too busy shoot'n and tweak'n the new bows-I would be too!


----------



## Just 1 More

Aggieland said:


> Thought Crackers was going to post up some pics. Whats the deal?


:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## Crackers

couple more minutes


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

Crackers said:


> couple more minutes


Cool Mike can't wait to see them. Will you be posting reviews from the guys that shot them???

TEXAS


----------



## vhunter

Crackers said:


> couple more minutes


All right. :shade:


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> couple more minutes


bout time brother..............
I fell asleep waiting for em last night.


----------



## JWT

:shade: can't wait.


----------



## Aggieland

Yes, Getting excited again.. cant want to see these beast


----------



## StrictBaptist

has crackers posted them yet???

I myself cant wait to see them.!


----------



## Crackers

I do hope dealers wait to sign the contract and find out if they qualify before telling to many folks that they are dealers.


----------



## Aggieland

Crackers your killing us man.. I just saw your avitar at the bottom of the page and got all excited.. come one show us the goods :teeth:


----------



## a1shooter

*He's working on a thread....*



Aggieland said:


> Crackers your killing us man.. I just saw your avitar at the bottom of the page and got all excited.. come one show us the goods :teeth:


...for general archery discussion


----------



## a1shooter

*some pics are up*

General Archery Discussion

Nice looking bow


----------



## Aggieland

Bows look great as usual.. Still waiting on a peek of the SR.. Ugh its killing me.. So glad these bows are out there !


----------



## rocken rod

*They all sound good!*

Thanks for your answer Kevin it's just what I thought! Decisions Decisions!!:smile:


----------



## vhunter

Crackers said:


> I do hope dealers wait to sign the contract and find out if they qualify before telling to many folks that they are dealers.


Interesting.


----------



## emtrchr

I still like the looks of the GTO riser better.
Doesn't mean i won't get one though.


----------



## realmfg

emtrchr said:


> I still like the looks of the GTO riser better.
> Doesn't mean i won't get one though.


Yeah, My GTO will never leave


----------



## jjbuilder

Great pics in the General Discussion area from Crackers! Bows look great and sound like they shoot great too!


----------



## Rattler

Crackers said:


> I do hope dealers wait to sign the contract and find out if they qualify before telling to many folks that they are dealers.


Never really though about that:mg:


----------



## Crackers

Rattler said:


> Never really though about that:mg:


From the looks of things not to many have.


----------



## Arrowflngr

I know my dealer has!!!!


----------



## Karbon

I like the PICS! Thanks Crackers.

Now...I wonder what # (LOW I HOPE) Vanquish the *WONDERFUL* people at Strother Archery will be sending my way...

Any Chance you could grab #24 for me KEV?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

#24, are you a Gordon fan?

It will take more brown noising than that to get that number!!!!J/K


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> #24, are you a Gordon fan?
> 
> It will take more brown noising than that to get that number!!!!J/K


HELL NO! I HATE NASCAR. Peep my profile, It has always said that. (I LOVE RALLEY RACING not left turns)

#24, my baseball and B-ball # back in the day, and I'm also a Kobe Fan...

Brown nosing...ok.
*
Kevin is the master of all that is smooth, sexy and FAST in archery.*


*Only # I'd like better is...Well #007*


PEEP, the Sig now Kev!!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Actually I'm married to the sexiest women in Archery!!!!

And No I don't want any "over the line" comments about my wife!!!!!


----------



## Karbon

That was kinda part of the comment bud:shade:

You said that you had great..._*Inspiration*_... for your bows ]right?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I guess since I did get her to marry me I am the "master". Hope she doesn't see this.

Even though I work out all the time I still am not the "boss" at my house.

Before you all comment on that, I am just a big enough man to admit it, unlike most of you that think you wear the pants at your house. LOL

Yes, she does INSPIRE me!!!

Ok back to the bows!!


----------



## Aggieland

Good times tonight. Im working but got to see some pics of the bows .. very nice as usual. Cant wait to get my hands on one of these beauties.. Really really want to catch a glimpse of the Sr. But will have to wait a little longer I suppose.


----------



## Karbon

LOL!!!Too funny Kev.

I hide when my master is mad. I'll have to hide BIG TIME when another package shows up on my door.

"It's a free bow, I promise"...won't work to ease the pain...


Bows do look, well perfect Kev.

All but one of my...other _inspired_ bows are gone. It's for sale as soon as it's in my hands again.

Just a NBA is at home waiting for a Vanquish roomate.
That Vanquish looks sick at full draw. The shelf is nice and WIDE too.


----------



## Beastmaster

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Actually I'm married to the sexiest women in Archery!!!!
> 
> And No I don't want any "over the line" comments about my wife!!!!!


Heh. This coming from a guy who mentioned he likes curves.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Karbon said:


> That Vanquish looks sick at full draw. The shelf is nice and WIDE too.


Yip, I think I'm gonna have an alpha max in the classifieds very soon. I am commited and ready to get a sr-71 NOW, well as soon as available, and I absolutely can't wait to get it, but now after these pics I'm thinking a predator vanquish might be a better hunting companion than the AM as well. As for the "other inspired bows" my gto is not, nor will ever be for sale. She will just have to learn to get along with her soon to come step-sister(s)


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I learned to never say never!!!!


----------



## pointndog

Kevin will the bows accept a 2 piece fuse quivers like those in the past???


----------



## Karbon

I thought the AM was ok, but the valley...yikes, not enough for me.

The Z, ah yes my fav bow of all time...well it's been replaced by another and now there is the Vanqusih too! I just cannot imagine the Z *could be *#3 on my fav's of all time!

I'll wait and see once this Vanquish get's here and tries to battle the Genetix off my go to bow list.

My Fav 5 right now...

Genetix, 09 Z28, 08.5 Z28, GT500, Fire.
(Admiral and Tribby close behind)


----------



## Kevin Strother1

pointndog said:


> Kevin will the bows accept a 2 piece fuse quivers like those in the past???


Yes they will.


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I learned to never say never!!!!


I never thought I'd sell my Fire.
I never thought I'd Sell my 08.5 Z. 
I never thought I'd sell my 09 Z.
I never thought I'd not shoot an "E" bow. (never thought Kev wouldn't be there)
I never thought I'd go though 2 dozen bows in a year to find the PERFECT ONE.ukey:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Once you get your Strother bow, your search will be over!!


----------



## hartofthethumb

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yes they will.


I'm glad to hear that. Love my 2 peice fuse.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Karbon said:


> I never thought I'd sell my Fire.
> I never thought I'd Sell my 08.5 Z.
> I never thought I'd sell my 09 Z.
> I never thought I'd not shoot an "E" bow. (never thought Kev wouldn't be there)
> I never thought I'd go though 2 dozen bows in a year to find the PERFECT ONE.ukey:


That's a lot of nevers


----------



## Karbon

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Once you get your Strother bow, your search will be over!!


THAT STATEMENT...made my day.:darkbeer:

Go find old #24 (or #007)
Sign the under sides of the limbs with Kate and ship here over here and I'll let you know ASAP. I've had a good base of bows this year for comparisons sake...look at the CRAP I've done on here this year. It's plane SAD.

For the search to be over? Big words, and a big help if it's true.

The only never for me in archery is...

I'll NEVER get rid of THIS bow from you Kev.:shade:


----------



## Karbon

hartofthethumb said:


> That's a lot of nevers


I KNOW...ukey:


----------



## hartofthethumb

Karbon said:


> The only never for me in archery is...
> 
> I'll NEVER get rid of THIS bow from you Kev.:shade:


Don't blame you. It would be similar to giving away your Christmas present.

Thats why I won't get rid of my gto. It was free to, I only gave a mathews for it, lol:wink:


----------



## Karbon

hartofthethumb said:


> Don't blame you. It would be similar to giving away your Christmas present.
> 
> Thats why I won't get rid of my gto. It was free to, I only gave a mathews for it, lol:wink:


LOL...

Well if you look at it that way, and I wish my Master did...I only bought one bow then this year!


----------



## Rattler

Karbon, with all that sexy talk it looks as if you have been listening to too much Justin Timberlake! 

Cant wait till my hands are on the SR-71! Should be a smooth operator. I ordered another B-Stinger arm just in case. so I can get the perfect feel. I have my Sword Centurion, and Limbdriver awaiting in the wings.


----------



## Yichi

Kevin,

Please for the love of god, accept a dealer application for the St. Louis area. That was the number one problem I had with my elite, was that hardly anyone sold them and finding the correct draw mod and someone to help me tune it was a pain (before I learned to tune it myself  ), not to mention I had to drive almost 2 hours to find a place that had them in stock so I could shoot a couple first...


----------



## Karbon

Rattler said:


> Karbon, with all that sexy talk it looks as if you have been listening to too much Justin Timberlake!
> 
> Yep, I borrowed your CD.
> 
> Please stop calling my house and asking for "YOUR SEXY BACK".


----------



## cbarber

hey Karbon,
remember our bet we had a couple months back? lol i could have never went to the end of the year either:teeth:


----------



## rattlinman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I guess since I did get her to marry me I am the "master". Hope she doesn't see this.
> 
> Even though I work out all the time I still am not the "boss" at my house.
> 
> Before you all comment on that, I am just a big enough man to admit it, unlike most of you that think you wear the pants at your house. LOL
> 
> Yes, she does INSPIRE me!!!
> 
> Ok back to the bows!!


 I'm not afraid to say that I wear the pants in my house, (unless she tells me I can wear shorts) !! lol
I'm also not afraid to admit I'm a Gordon fan....bring on the hate you no-winning Jr fans !!!! :mg:




Karbon said:


> Rattler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karbon, with all that sexy talk it looks as if you have been listening to too much Justin Timberlake!
> 
> Yep, I borrowed your CD.
> 
> Please stop calling my house and asking for "YOUR SEXY BACK".
> 
> 
> 
> Rattler DOES look like a Timberlake fan, probably listens to J-lo too.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend !!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Aggieland

WE need some pics of the SR.. Im getting tired of hunting for one. Crackers or somebody needs to slap one up.. "Tuned" or not! Please


----------



## Karbon

Karbon said:


> Rattler DOES look like a Timberlake fan, probably listens to J-lo too.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend !!!!



He asked, but I didn't take the J-Lo. I could only step away from my Sublime for so long and listen to something else.


----------



## mcluvin

Rattlers love for boy bands goes all the way back to New Kids on the Block!!!!


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother*

>I'll admit my my wife controls the house
>I'll admit I have owned more bow than I can count this year trying to find the perfect one (Even though I found the perfect carp shooter- Monsterized Oneida)
>I'll admit I have owned 7 Elites in the last year
>I'll admit that I took an Allegiance and had custom Barnsdale limbs put on it to try and make it perfect
>I'll admit I switched brands when I said I never would
>I'll admit I don't care who Mcluvin is
> And I'll admit I'll pay more than I should and wait longer than expect to try one of these new bows!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

The Screenprints will be here today, FinallY!


----------



## mcluvin

jamesbowman said:


> >I'll admit my my wife controls the house
> >I'll admit I have owned more bow than I can count this year trying to find the perfect one (Even though I found the perfect carp shooter- Monsterized Oneida)
> >I'll admit I have owned 7 Elites in the last year
> >I'll admit that I took an Allegiance and had custom Barnsdale limbs put on it to try and make it perfect
> >I'll admit I switched brands when I said I never would
> >I'll admit I don't care who Mcluvin is
> > And I'll admit I'll pay more than I should and wait longer than expect to try one of these new bows!!


Where's the love??


----------



## rattlinman

Good morning McLuv, how's the weather in your ficticious state ?


----------



## mcluvin

Pretty nice right this minute


----------



## amyers6

Great to hear about a new product!!


----------



## Karbon

T's look great TAT.

I'm glad I ordered a couple Strother Archery T's and a Hat!


----------



## Masterkiller

McLuvin has been found


----------



## Aggieland

Wow im going to write something just to get that pic off my screen. Wow "nice Tat" ha


----------



## Karbon

I'm glad it's just sharpie.ukey:


----------



## Aggieland

Karbon said:


> I'm glad it's just sharpie.ukey:


Oh thank God..


----------



## Terps1

whats the estimated retail price on these bows. ive heard around 700 and then someone mentioned 800 or so :mg:. I figure it will be near 7 cuz its a new company...just curious price is not deferring me away from these beauties.


----------



## Karbon

$789msrp if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Terps1

Karbon, so it could be less or more depending on the dealer??


----------



## Rambu

well i have my heart set on a 700.... so i might get lucky... at 789 most will sell them for 720 to 760 i would think


----------



## Rattler

Nope...not to much on the boy bands Mcluvin......i go from country to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvS1zgr_N-U


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> T's look great TAT.
> 
> I'm glad I ordered a couple Strother Archery T's and a Hat!


You will like these screenprints & you already know how nice the flexfits are. I appreciate the biz!


----------



## rattlinman

Masterkiller said:


> McLuvin has been found


I'll be darned, I knew McLuvin was really Rattler !!!


----------



## mcluvin

rattlinman said:


> I'll be darned, I knew McLuvin was really Rattler !!!


That's wrong!!!:mg:


----------



## RNT

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I guess since I did get her to marry me I am the "master". Hope she doesn't see this.
> 
> Even though I work out all the time I still am not the "boss" at my house.
> 
> Before you all comment on that, I am just a big enough man to admit it, unlike most of you that think you wear the pants at your house. LOL
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I remember a quote from a movie a while back and it went something about how the men are the head of the household but the women are the neck, controlling how that head moves!!!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

First actual pic of screenprints. The flash on the camera whitened the logo. Strother is grey with white outline & Archery is white. The pics do not do the prints justice.

Black tee


















Charcoal which is a dark grey


















Olive


















ash grey


----------



## Karbon

LOOKS GREAT TAT.

Glad I picked up 3 shirts and a hat!:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

papapump and Vanquish


----------



## Karbon

Where is Strother Archery in your sig Crackers???​:shade:


----------



## 6.royal

Any word on a release date ?


----------



## Karbon

Soon...
Shipping in Aug I think.


----------



## deerhunter81

*Military Discount?*

Kevin,

I heard you are going to be offering a military discount! Is this true? If so, could you give details? Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## Crackers

Karbon said:


> Where is Strother Archery in your sig Crackers???​:shade:



Well it's late....or early or I don't know may I just haven't thought of it. 

We have had many late nights on the phone working on specs and stuff that the little stuff just got forgot LOL

Kevin told everyone a long time ago I was the only dealer so far which increased the in coming calls by a ......well a bunch. I'll fix the sig


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36

Crackers said:


> Well it's late....or early or I don't know may I just haven't thought of it.
> 
> We have had many late nights on the phone working on specs and stuff that the little stuff just got forgot LOL
> 
> Kevin told everyone a long time ago I was the only dealer so far which increased the in coming calls by a ......well a bunch. I'll fix the sig


Holy Heck!! I can't believe my eyes, you are up way too early!!


----------



## Karbon

Crackers said:


> Well it's late....or early or I don't know may I just haven't thought of it.
> 
> We have had many late nights on the phone working on specs and stuff that the little stuff just got forgot LOL
> 
> Kevin told everyone a long time ago I was the only dealer so far which increased the in coming calls by a ......well a bunch. I'll fix the sig


Nice modification.

Just teasing you Crackers.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Crackers said:


> papapump and Vanquish


Nice hunting sight Crackers.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

They have info for dealers on their website now, if any dealers are interested. www.strotherarchery.com


----------



## ohhiitznik

I might have to buy a Strother along with a Darton to support my Michigan Bowmaker! Time to toss this general!


----------



## Fall Gray

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Nice hunting sight Crackers.


When can we expect to see the "2010" Armortech Brandon??? :shade:

Mark


----------



## Crackers

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Nice hunting sight Crackers.


You bet it is....now get me the lights and I'll do a jig 



Vanguish out of the box
28/65 IBO 310.9

Infinity out of the box

29/70 IBO 334


----------



## rattlinman

I personally would rather have seen a nice Tox sight on there....but that's just me baby !!!! 

It is a beautiful thing


----------



## jjbuilder

Nice looking shirts there TAT. Logo looks good!:teeth:


----------



## Maybee-R

Crackers said:


> You bet it is....now get me the lights and I'll do a jig
> 
> 
> 
> Vanguish out of the box
> 28/65 IBO 310.9
> 
> Infinity out of the box
> 
> 29/70 IBO 334


Nice speeds! just think what another inch or two would read. Fast!


----------



## pointndog

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Holy Heck!! I can't believe my eyes, you are up way too early!!


Holy Crap!!!!!!!!! I didn't think he moved in bed till at least 10am...............


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I just got stuff back that folks had ordered from the embroiderer & everything shipped today.
Kevin here is pics of the black tattered hats. You are the first to get these. I shipped all your goodies today.










DOAGUIDE,
here are the 2 white/white mesh flexfits. All your goodies shipped today.










Karbon,
here is your blue flexfit. All your goodies shipped today.


















gkk12856,
your goodies shipped today also! I did not take pics as there is already pics floating around of the black flexfit & black tee.

Thanks everyone & wear the TAT gear proud!


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> LOOKS GREAT TAT.
> 
> Glad I picked up 3 shirts and a hat!:darkbeer:



Me too... !


----------



## Rattler

Nice Hats Ray! I like the White......i am a black and white kinda dude


----------



## DeepFried

Rattler said:


> Nice Hats Ray! I like the White......i am a black and white kinda dude


I bet you are Rob.....


----------



## rattlinman

pointndog said:


> Holy Crap!!!!!!!!! I didn't think he moved in bed till at least 10am...............


:icon_1_lol:
Probably drank too much the night before....had to get up and pee, thought..oh well I'll check the web. lol

Hi Pointn...ready to sight in a new bow ?


----------



## Rattler

Rattlin, u need to learn to answer yer phone amigo!


----------



## Aggieland

This thread needs some picking up men.. Getting really really slow around here..:mg:


----------



## tomkat04

You think this is slow, check out the Elite forum lately. It is yawnsville right now.


----------



## Aggieland

Yeah, I think im outta the Elite forum. To slow and lost their leader.. im over here now I guess. until kevin gets his going..


----------



## 2xR

Aggieland said:


> Yeah, I think im outta the Elite forum. To slow and lost their leader.. im over here now I guess. *until kevin gets his going..*


HA - So are you a forum how Aggie ???


----------



## Out West

Crackers said:


> papapump and Vanquish


Is it me, or do those draw stops look like they still have a mile of adjustment possibility. Should be nice for tuning to the exact feel you want.


----------



## RNT

Aggieland said:


> This thread needs some picking up men.. Getting really really slow around here..:mg:


Needs something new..............like................camo pics. I would like to see pics of all three bows in all black and all camo. That would pick things up again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerhunter81

Out West said:


> Is it me, or do those draw stops look like they still have a mile of adjustment possibility. Should be nice for tuning to the exact feel you want.


there is a good bit of adjustment......but I don't think there is as much as you think. There appears to be more than on the 08.5 Elite's, not sure about 09 as I did not have one.


----------



## Karbon

I can't wait!!!

Some day a black Vanquish will be mine:darkbeer:


----------



## rattlinman

Rattler said:


> Rattlin, u need to learn to answer yer phone amigo!


Sorry about that, AT&T failed me again !

Hey buddy, did you find some epoxy for your arrows ?

Have you came up with a new design for my Predator Vanquish, I'm gonna need grips REAL soon !


----------



## goldtip22

deerhunter81 said:


> there is a good bit of adjustment......but I don't think there is as much as you think. There appears to be more than on the 08.5 Elite's, not sure about 09 as I did not have one.


My 08.5 GT500 had no adjustment left so any extra will be a blessing.


----------



## StrotherArchery

Out West said:


> Is it me, or do those draw stops look like they still have a mile of adjustment possibility. Should be nice for tuning to the exact feel you want.


You have more adjustment due to it being a modular cam system, we will have a built in anti-lock system, so you can not lock the bow up. Without this, if you did not move the stop in to the correct location after changing mods, the system would lock up on you.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Rattler said:


> Nice Hats Ray! I like the White......i am a black and white kinda dude


Your hat will be done today & ship today!


----------



## Karbon

How about my order TAT, Hat and 3 shirts?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> How about my order TAT, Hat and 3 shirts?


They shipped on Tuesday the 21st, so they should be there today or tomorrow!


----------



## gkonduris

*My Order*

Hi Ray.............My order came in and the hat and shirt look great! Thanks.

GK


----------



## Karbon

SWEET TAT.

Thanks again buddy.

So that's...14 shirts and 7 hats now from ya!:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

gkonduris said:


> Hi Ray.............My order came in and the hat and shirt look great! Thanks.
> 
> GK


Thanks George,
Did it arrive yesterday then? That was fast, but when we only live 70 miles apart that helps! I cannot wait to see the Hippie Camo!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> SWEET TAT.
> 
> Thanks again buddy.
> 
> So that's...14 shirts and 7 hats now from ya!:darkbeer:


Don't forget Mancation!


----------



## RamRock

SR-71 Pics!


----------



## Karbon

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Don't forget Mancation!


I think I'm still hungover from that.:darkbeer:


----------



## Karbon

Karbon said:


> I think I'm still hungover from that.:darkbeer:


*
Hat and shirts are IN!!!* Wife called and let me know a box from TAT was there.

THanks TAT!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> *
> Hat and shirts are IN!!!* Wife called and let me know a box from TAT was there.
> 
> THanks TAT!


Good deal! I did a calculation & you need to get 7 more hats to be even with your shirts!


----------



## Rattler

rattlinman said:


> Sorry about that, AT&T failed me again !
> 
> Hey buddy, did you find some epoxy for your arrows ?
> 
> Have you came up with a new design for my Predator Vanquish, I'm gonna need grips REAL soon !


I need some grips to go off of! I will be creating like a mad man to get ahead of the rush.....oooooo i cant wait! Got more awesome predator brown matching material....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Rattler said:


> I need some grips to go off of! I will be creating like a mad man to get ahead of the rush.....oooooo i cant wait! Got more awesome predator brown matching material....


Picaronis!


----------



## Aggieland

Hey Rattler, How about posting up some of the grip colors you have.. i would like to see the ones made of plastic or whatever that mixture is. thanks..:shade:


----------



## Rattler

Hows this Casey?


----------



## Aggieland

cool, what about wild colors for the ninja bows?


----------



## Out West

StrotherArchery said:


> You have more adjustment due to it being a modular cam system, we will have a built in anti-lock system, so you can not lock the bow up. Without this, if you did not move the stop in to the correct location after changing mods, the system would lock up on you.


Lock up was my only concern after looking at the setup. But I figured Kevin had that all figured out.


----------



## 188 Inches

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Good deal! I did a calculation & you need to get 7 more hats to be even with your shirts!


Got your PM , but don't know how to order from you. Do you have a website link? I did a Google search, but that link I found is "closed for a makeover"!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

188 Inches said:


> Got your PM , but don't know how to order from you. Do you have a website link? I did a Google search, but that link I found is "closed for a makeover"!


My site is being revamped, so I am just dealing on AT for the time being. I accept paypal or money orders. Just pm me with what you would like & I will give you the total. Let me know if you can paypal or need to send a MO.


----------



## rattlinman

Rattler said:


> Hows this Casey?



Sweet !!!


----------



## Aggieland

Have anything in red.? something like this?


----------



## alaz

Aggieland said:


> Have anything in red.? something like this?




Nice!:darkbeer:


----------



## gkonduris

*Arrived Testerday*



ToughAntlerTees said:


> Thanks George,
> Did it arrive yesterday then? That was fast, but when we only live 70 miles apart that helps! I cannot wait to see the Hippie Camo!


They did arrive yesterday and as usual, great work. The Hippie camo is still on schedule to arrive tomorrow! I'll be sending you some pics. Thanks again.


----------



## Rattler

Aggieland said:


> Have anything in red.? something like this?


You have more of the orange starburst swirl.....here are some reds


----------



## Aggieland

nice


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Rattler said:


> Hows this Casey?


oooohh
<3 Leopard


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

So can someone make a window decal already? My Elite one is all faded anyway.

 Tressa


----------



## BriceJ MI

*prices?*

anyone know the prices of these bows yet?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

789. msrp all bows


----------



## camoman73

OK OK OK want camo pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

188 Inches said:


> Got your PM , but don't know how to order from you. Do you have a website link? I did a Google search, but that link I found is "closed for a makeover"!


Here are links to the Strother shirts & hats available.


Screen printed tees
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=971651

Flexfits
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969927

Various hats
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=971620

Heat transfer tees
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=955587


----------



## Rattler

So who really is mcluvin?


----------



## Beastmaster

Rattler said:


> So who really is mcluvin?


Maybe he's the missing link of the archery world? 

-Steve


----------



## cordini

Rob, Those are some sweet lookin' colors for the Predator Camo....Love what you did for me on the SnakeSkin GTO. I guess now I have to let the GT500 go so I can get one of these new beauties that Kevin designed. I really love that flatter shelf....gonna make rest applications so much easier! I hope the reps can get Scheels to sign up as a dealer....otherwise, I'll be buying another bow w/o ever holding it first! Congrats to Kevin & Kate.....Really nice to see all the support you are receiving and all the buzz you are creating!


----------



## mcluvin

Rattler said:


> So who really is mcluvin?


McLuvin in da house!!!!


----------



## jjbuilder

*Sr-71*

SR-71 pics are up in the general discussion area. New thread from Crackers. Looks good!


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Bump...*

BUMP...:darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Pics*

of the SR-71 have been posted, I think people will be surprised at the Draw force curve!!! Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Aggieland

Kevin Strother1 said:


> of the SR-71 have been posted, I think people will be surprised at the Draw force curve!!! Pleasantly surprised.


The bow looks amazing. Each one seemed to be better and better looking "to me anyway" All are going to be great bows and im going to be proud to have an Sr-71 this fall.


----------



## Aggieland

Whats the deal.. Noone talking on this forum anymore? Let's keep this party rolling..


----------



## Rattler

The party is at my house where are u Casey?


----------



## Rambu

i am still drunk... its all good...lol


----------



## Aggieland

Rattler said:


> The party is at my house where are u Casey?


I better not have missed out on the Strother bow release party.. Dang it miss all the good stuff!


----------



## Early Ice

*picture of the bows*

They look like an Elite.


----------



## Karbon

They look like sexy bows to me.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Early Ice said:


> They look like an Elite.


i can't imagine why...........


----------



## rattlinman

Aggieland said:


> Have anything in red.? something like this?


Hey Aggie, is that your bow ? I'm gonna have to have one dipped in that carbon-fiber look !!! Who did that for ya ?

Love those grips too


----------



## deerhunter81

CashMoneyRugby said:


> i can't imagine why...........


you beat me to it!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler

Aggieland said:


> I better not have missed out on the Strother bow release party.. Dang it miss all the good stuff!


No but we will have one! And maybe a late season doe hunt too!


----------



## Aggieland

rattlinman said:


> Hey Aggie, is that your bow ? I'm gonna have to have one dipped in that carbon-fiber look !!! Who did that for ya ?
> 
> Love those grips too


Yeah she looks sweet but now im wanting my SR so i dont have to scratch her up on an elk hunt.. Rattler im expecting an invitation to that Party/doe killing session you guys have.. keep me posted!


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Rattler said:


> No but we will have one! And maybe a late season doe hunt too!



I'm in!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

I am really interested in the SR-71...just like everyone else  I have a question for you guys regarding Brace Height. I've always shot 7 inch or higher bows; will I notice much in shootability if I get the SR with a 6 1/8 Brace? I would be using this for hunting of course. Thanks


----------



## rattlinman

*Imo !!!*



MOBIGBUCKS said:


> I am really interested in the SR-71...just like everyone else  I have a question for you guys regarding Brace Height. I've always shot 7 inch or higher bows; will I notice much in shootability if I get the SR with a 6 1/8 Brace? I would be using this for hunting of course. Thanks



I've been privy to have shot several of these new, short brace height bows, and in my opinion, the parallel limbs have removed most to all the past problems with short brace height bows. The string doesn't stay in contact with the arrow as long because the string doesn't travel forward as far, forward limb travel is almost non-existent, no forward shock, no wrist sting. You put a string stopper on one and they feel like a longer bh bow in my opinion.

I wouldn't hesitate to have one if that's what you want.


----------



## jjbuilder

Rattler said:


> No but we will have one! And maybe a late season doe hunt too!


How do I RSVP?


----------



## Aggieland

Well Men/ladies.. I found out today that the dealer I was hoping to buy a new Strother Bow got approved and if everything goes right. WIll be able to place an order very soon.. I am very happy and hopeful that I will be able to get the bow by mid August and have her setup for my upcoming Elk hunting trip on the First week of September.. Woooop... :teeth:


----------



## Karbon

I cannot wait!

I say it alot and I just hope that makes the time pass faster until Kev can ship my Black Vanquish!


----------



## Aggieland

Karbon.. Its going to be a fun month.. Can I get an AMEN ??!!!!


----------



## GlennMac

So have the dealers been listed yet ?


----------



## RNT

We need pics. I mean pics of all bows in black and camo. Need to see the options before making up my mind. pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbarber

RNT said:


> We need pics. I mean pics of all bows in black and camo. Need to see the options before making up my mind. pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!!!


just order one of each......


----------



## Karbon

Aggieland said:


> Karbon.. Its going to be a fun month.. Can I get an AMEN ??!!!!


Hell yes brother!

AAAAAAAAAAmen.


----------



## Karbon

...sad day for Karbon peep the sig and see if somethings missing.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Karbon said:


> ...sad day for Karbon peep the sig and see if somethings missing.


I don't notice anything, what's up?, but look at my sig, it's sadder than yours!


----------



## Karbon

No SA...

But bowless is worse!:thumbs_do


----------



## rugerman74

Karbon said:


> No SA...
> 
> But bowless is worse!:thumbs_do


Care to explain?


----------



## RNT

cbarber said:


> just order one of each......


:icon_1_lol: just need to win that lottery and I would!!!!!!! Heck I would even buy you one!!!!


----------



## Karbon

rugerman74 said:


> Care to explain?


TAT is bowless, see his sig!

I'm just a little bumbed my dealer didn't get the SA line...


----------



## GlennMac

Dealer lists ?? Are they done yet ??


----------



## DustyRx

Karbon said:


> TAT is bowless, see his sig!
> 
> I'm just a little bumbed my dealer didn't get the SA line...


That is a bummer, must have been another dealer close by, huh.
Are they being real picky about dealers?

You will get the free bow right?


----------



## Hit-em

I've got a dealer who wants to see about picking up the line.

From what I understand he's called OSMG to see about setting up an account & can't even get these guys to call him back.

He's called them twice & have yet to hear back from them.

I talked to him today & he said he wasn't too impressed if that was the kind of service he could expect from Strother's Rep's....to be honest I can't blame him.

If I'm trying to set up new dealers in this economy I'd be all over any dealers that showed any interest & if they qualified I'd do my best to work with them.

I was hoping to get an Infinity to go an Elk hunt in Sept but that doesn't look like that's going to happen since I can't seem to find a way to order a bow .....


----------



## Rambu

i hope they get on the market soon.... I need to get one here to setup...


----------



## hoefj

my dealer put his order in yesterday! and by the way nice new avatar corey


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I believe OSMG is in fact being picky. In fact they should be. If a new bow company is going in business they should develop criteria for dealers. Strother has both MSRP and MAP. Some companies don't. MAP guarantees a dealer a reasonable profit margin. It protects him from a dealer who is willing to continually drop prices. A dealer should have a real archery shop and a range for customers to try out bows. Some dealers don't have these things. Some dealers don't respect the territory of other dealers and will ship a bow anywhere for a buck. Strother Archery is not looking for dealers who don't meet their criteria. Actually this is a good thing. It will benefit customers and shop owners. Some of you are use to buying from dealers who will dramatically cut prices and ship anywhere. You won't be buying your Strother Archery bows from them. Many good and ethical dealers will in fact flock to Strother Archery because of these rules.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## Rattler

Dave Nowlin said:


> I believe OSMG is in fact being picky. In fact they should be. If a new bow company is going in business they should develop criteria for dealers. Strother has both MSRP and MAP. Some companies don't. MAP guarantees a dealer a reasonable profit margin. It protects him from a dealer who is willing to continually drop prices. A dealer should have a real archery shop and a range for customers to try out bows. Some dealers don't have these things. Some dealers don't respect the territory of other dealers and will ship a bow anywhere for a buck. Strother Archery is not looking for dealers who don't meet their criteria. Actually this is a good thing. It will benefit customers and shop owners. Some of you are use to buying from dealers who will dramatically cut prices and ship anywhere. You won't be buying your Strother Archery bows from them. Many good and ethical dealers will in fact flock to Strother Archery because of these rules.
> 
> Dave Nowlin



Very good post Dave


----------



## Rambu

well if they are protected areas, all i have to say is that whoever is my local dealer better have them in stock or at least order asap.... the elite dealer (last year)did not order bows in... i had money down for 3 weeks and still no order... I called elite and found out he had none on order.. elite set me up with another dealer i could mail order from.... I have no time to go through all that again... So my local better be good....


----------



## Karbon

That's the problem here in WI. SE WI in my case. 

I've been to every one with in 200 miles (other than a guy in GB) and they all are terrible and complete Mathews/Hoyt only shops.


I used to fly to a dealer to pick up my Elites...tied into a work trip...now that won't even work.
Looks like my Vanquish from Strother may be the only one I can get...unless I drive down to Crackers or if Michael gets them.


----------



## vhunter

Karbon said:


> That's the problem here in WI. SE WI in my case.
> 
> I've been to every one with in 200 miles (other than a guy in GB) and they all are terrible and complete Mathews/Hoyt only shops.
> 
> 
> I used to fly to a dealer to pick up my Elites...tied into a work trip...now that won't even work.
> Looks like my Vanquish from Strother may be the only one I can get...unless I drive down to Crackers or if Michael gets them.


What happened with Scottie. Did he want to be a dealer and was told no.


----------



## archer58 in pa

vhunter said:


> What happened with Scottie. Did he want to be a dealer and was told no.


Scottie would be great for me. He's only 45min. away. I've never been there ,but I don't think his shop is that big. May be why he isn't getting SA.


----------



## Karbon

I'm sure Strother will have tons of good dealers...but no, SH Archery was not selected. Smaller shop is my guess. Scott was cool with the decision, understands, so do I but I love dealing with Scott. A good dealer and a good tuner...hard to find.

Everyone has their own reasons for things.

I still can't wait for my Vanquish.

NOW LETS SEE SOME PREDATOR PICS!


----------



## the wham

I got to see these bows lastnight and let me say sweeeeet. These feel so good in the hand and the fit and finish is top notch. The draw is silky and the wall is solid with a looong valley. I cant wait to get one. The rep shot with us in a field shoot and that thing is blazing fast. I watched as they were shooting ( the rep for strothers and a few other brand staff shooters ) and nailing a 3d deer at 105 yards. These bows had no problem going the distance. And before yall get all twisted this distance was just for kicks and giggles I would never think that it would be smart to take this shot at live game. If you guys get a chance to pic one up and play with it dont turn it down. I will be shooting one as soon as they are on the shelf.


----------



## the wham

I forgot to add that these bows mainly the infinity had been shot all day 300+ shots and I know that that was not the first time to shoot it and was told that it is the one in all the pics the white one. The Cracker string shows little signs of use. It looks better than the one on my new mathews with half the shots. Great work Strothers great work.


----------



## DustyRx

I agree with you Dave. I did not mean my post to sound like being picky was a bad thing. 

Maybe this way it will ensure that the dealers will know how to tune them!!! 

I do hate to see people like Scottie, although I have never dealt with him, who have a good reputation being excluded just because of the size of the shop or whatever.


----------



## Karbon

the wham said:


> i got to see these bows lastnight and let me say sweeeeet. These feel so good in the hand and the fit and finish is top notch. The draw is silky and the wall is solid with a looong valley. I cant wait to get one. The rep shot with us in a field shoot and that thing is blazing fast. I watched as they were shooting ( the rep for strothers and a few other brand staff shooters ) and nailing a 3d deer at 105 yards. These bows had no problem going the distance. And before yall get all twisted this distance was just for kicks and giggles i would never think that it would be smart to take this shot at live game. If you guys get a chance to pic one up and play with it dont turn it down. I will be shooting one as soon as they are on the shelf.


nice!!!


----------



## Karbon

DustyRx said:


> I agree with you Dave. I did not mean my post to sound like being picky was a bad thing.
> 
> Maybe this way it will ensure that the dealers will know how to tune them!!!
> 
> I do hate to see people like Scottie, although I have never dealt with him, who have a good reputation being excluded just because of the size of the shop or whatever.


That's why I understand the decision.


----------



## vhunter

Well I hope the decisions on who is a dealer and who isn't is not determined on the size of the shop. Knowledge is what matter to me, not how many bows they have hanging on the wall. I know lots of big shops that know nothing when it comes to tuning a bow. I think leaving Scottie out is a mistake. I see very few dealers around if this is going to be the case. Which may just benefit some that are involved.


----------



## eagledriver

No Scottie,No Strother bow for me.I have bought alot of bows from him,Great customer service,and he knows what he is doing.To bad,I think there passing on a great dealer.Scott


----------



## Karbon

*Strother Archery will have a good dealer network*, so let's not start a bash-a-thon, but fact is not all of the good dealers are able to meet the new standards. That's a just a fact and a choice. 


For the WI guys it's tough. For other areas I understand the dealer protection issues.

Unless some new WI dealers are trained and have personel changes...we are a little SOL here.


----------



## vhunter

Karbon said:


> *Strother Archery will have a good dealer network*, so let's not start a bash-a-thon, but fact is not all of the good dealers are able to meet the new standards. That's a just a fact and a choice.
> 
> 
> For the WI guys it's tough. For other areas I understand the dealer protection issues.
> 
> Unless some new WI dealers are trained and have personel changes...we are a little SOL here.


So who are dealers now, and what are the criterias to be a dealer


----------



## dobie07

wait, so you dealer buddy doesn't get approved, so you change your avitar back to NBA, and remove the suck up line to Kevin? wow.


----------



## Rambu

i would just be happy with a dealer.... Around wis there are a few shops with elite now... But I have to come in to my local one to tune them.. I have been trying to show them how but they all seem more interested in mathews...


----------



## Rattler

New Shop, Precision Archery in MN will probably be a dealer and is superb at tuning. Corey is a great guy to do business with. He is located in New London (i think) so google from your location and see how far he is


----------



## Rambu

Rattler said:


> New Shop, Precision Archery in MN will probably be a dealer and is superb at tuning. Corey is a great guy to do business with. He is located in New London (i think) so google from your location and see how far he is


tried the google... no luck in finding it... any other info? Mn is 4.5 hours away... yuck...lol... but i can mail order i hope..


----------



## Karbon

dobie07 said:


> wait, so you dealer buddy doesn't get approved, so you change your avitar back to NBA, and remove the suck up line to Kevin? wow.


No... I have to support In a visual mannor what my sponsor sells.

I can still shoot whatever I want but I try to help out the people who have helped me.

The Kevin tag was a past joke between Kevin and myself. 

You're awful fun this am.:thumbs_do


----------



## camoman73

Karbon is woodsedge in adams carring the stroger line? I know they carried the elites?


----------



## Karbon

camoman73 said:


> Karbon is woodsedge in adams carring the stroger line? I know they carried the elites?


Not sure...
I have not gone there due to what I have heard...but I might have to stop in. I will give any shop I have not stopped in at a try for a Strother.

I know my Vanquish will go to SH Archery for any work I cannot complete.


----------



## hoefj

Rattler said:


> New Shop, Precision Archery in MN will probably be a dealer and is superb at tuning. Corey is a great guy to do business with. He is located in New London (i think) so google from your location and see how far he is


yep corey is the man! his customer sevce will be top notch for sure, he hs helped me out a ton and I plan on driving an hour every time I need something rather than only a half hour to a shop that has made me feel uncomfortable... by the way his shop is actually in spicer, mn right off of highway 23 and 10


----------



## brendog84cj8

How can I go about finding out if there are going to be any dealers in Montana?


----------



## Rattler

brendog84cj8 said:


> How can I go about finding out if there are going to be any dealers in Montana?


They will be formulating a list of dealers for their website real soon.


----------



## 72Beetle

I will get more excited when they makes bows in real DL sizes. I am tired of these kiddie bows!


----------



## Karbon

Rattler said:


> They will be formulating a list of dealers for their website real soon.


Thanks Rattler


----------



## vhunter

Rattler said:


> They will be formulating a list of dealers for their website real soon.


So what is the criteria for becoming a dealer?

I know if my dealer gets rejected there is no way I'm going to buy one.


----------



## Karbon

Not sure of the exact details.


----------



## Rambu

i so happy..... i placed me order...


----------



## dobie07

what did you order? specs?


----------



## Rambu

28 70 sr black riser camo limbs...


----------



## JOSEPH1

( in order to best serve both our dealers and customers, we are not accepting any orders for any of our products until we have our dealer network in place. We thank both our dealers and prospective dealers for your patience through this process and we look forward to working with our dealer network in the near future. )

this is direct from the SA blog, guess we are all on hold on getting a bow. Man I really wanted to get one before elk season, well there is still hope! Keeping my fingers crossed, a good thing is always worth waiting for.


----------



## mdewitt71

dobie07 said:


> wait, so you dealer buddy doesn't get approved, so you change your avitar back to NBA, and remove the suck up line to Kevin? wow.


I noticed that too. 

Karbon if you got to "support in a visual mannor" on here; maybe he should just invest in being an Archery Talk sponsor. 
I think that might help him out as much as he sells in the online classified ads.


----------



## Karbon

mdewitt71 said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> Karbon if you got to "support in a visual mannor" on here; maybe he should just invest in being an Archery Talk sponsor.
> I think that might help him out as much as he sells in the online classified ads.


If you had an individual or company help you out, wouldn't you try to help them in return? The* least *I can do is help the guy that been there for me and all my archery needs for a long time. I have never been told what to do on here. I just like to help.


Spinning an Avatar is not that big of a deal...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Karbon said:


> If you had an individual or company help you out, wouldn't you try to help them in return? The* least *I can do is help the guy that been there for me and all my archery needs for a long time. I have never been told what to do on here. I just like to help.
> 
> 
> Spinning an Avatar is not that big of a deal...


I totally understand where you're coming from...my friend and local shop owner does not sell my preferred brand (Mathews). He tried to get a Mathews dealership but for some reason the rep said no at this time. Now this dealer is as good as they come and would do anything to help me out. He does sell New Breed, and I'm seriously thinking of shooting a Genetix to help support him, and all he does for the area I live/shoot in.


----------



## Aggieland

Wonder if bows will be ready by the end of August.. I hope so. But will understand if not :mg:


----------



## TimZim

Karbon said:


> That's the problem here in WI. SE WI in my case.
> 
> I've been to every one with in 200 miles (other than a guy in GB) and they all are terrible and complete Mathews/Hoyt only shops.
> 
> 
> QUOTE] You haven't been to my shop which is a little over and hour away from Milwaukee. Over 50% of my business is from your area and I have sold over 50 Elites so far this year.


----------



## Rambu

TimZim said:


> Karbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem here in WI. SE WI in my case.
> 
> I've been to every one with in 200 miles (other than a guy in GB) and they all are terrible and complete Mathews/Hoyt only shops.
> 
> 
> QUOTE] You haven't been to my shop which is a little over and hour away from Milwaukee. Over 50% of my business is from your area and I have sold over 50 Elites so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> you going to be carrying strother bows?
Click to expand...


----------



## Aggieland

Can dealers place orders yet? My dealer dosent quite seem to know whats going on lol. Just seeing if any of you guys got orders sent to the company yet?


----------



## mathewsk

when will the bows be pictured wearing the camo? thanks.


----------



## dobie07

mathewsk said:


> when will the bows be pictured wearing the camo? thanks.



I am curious about this too. Im beginning to wonder if there is an issue with getting em dipped in predator?


----------



## Crackers

dobie07 said:


> I am curious about this too. Im beginning to wonder if there is an issue with getting em dipped in predator?



There is no issues and pics will be coming very soon. I have held a camo riser in my hand and it is awesome.


----------



## DOAGuide

Crackers said:


> There is no issues and pics will be coming very soon. I have held a camo riser in my hand and it is awesome.




Thanks Crackers. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## BEAR FOOT

*Mud*

it is all clear as mud this far i spoke with the MI. rep and they are evaluating all proposed dealers, we are in the mix to be a dealer and have several tenative orders and will place them when we get the OK i hope this helps clear it up a little.


----------



## JustRace

Matt hopefully you will get the Strother line. Best dealer I have been to.


----------



## vhunter

JustRace said:


> Matt hopefully you will get the Strother line. Best dealer I have been to.


+1. Only way I will buy one will be if Matt is a dealer.


----------



## Ich Bin

Maybe next year. Maybe. Lets hope that the dealer is required to have a draw board and know how to use one this time around.

E


----------



## Karbon

Ich Bin said:


> Maybe next year. Maybe. Lets hope that the dealer is required to have a draw board and know how to use one this time around.
> 
> E


LOL...That's right, you're a WI res too.

Good point E.


----------



## StrictBaptist

I see they are working on the new site... cant wait to see that one

awsome....


----------



## Rambu

Karbon said:


> LOL...That's right, you're a WI res too.
> 
> Good point E.




we are forgotten here in wisconsin... lol... Ich and Karbon I am with ya..lol


----------



## tuskbuster

wideerhunt said:


> we are forgotten here in wisconsin... lol... Ich and Karbon I am with ya..lol


I'm sure you all will be taken care of.


----------



## Aggieland

Ready to see some pics of the bows with camo and Ninja "Stealth" Should be some sharp looking bows. Hey crackers can you post the next pics you have on this forum as well as the general forum so I can find them. Thanks.


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> There is no issues and pics will be coming very soon. I have held a camo riser in my hand and it is awesome.


Good stuff, I can't wait to see one......
Getting Predator camo from the manufacturer, now that's cool. :darkbeer:


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother*

Been waiting to try one of these to take on an elk hunt- Talked with the closest dealer to me and he said they had been delayed a few weeks and spoke with a rep said he had no idea either. Can't wait any longer got to get a bow so maybe later on.


----------



## cbarber

Ich Bin said:


> Maybe next year. Maybe. Lets hope that the dealer is required to have a draw board and know how to use one this time around.
> 
> E


whats a drawboard? sounds cool, how do they work?..lmao


----------



## Karbon

cbarber said:


> whats a drawboard? sounds cool, how do they work?..lmao


That's not funny.

Some local dealers think that they are not needed. 

"Never used one and never will" -a local WI dealer...


----------



## Aggieland

Could someone "in the know" slip us or me some info on when these bows will possibly be avaliable? If I can't get mine before Say Aug 20th then I need to d a little touch up work on my other Strother bow. So please let me know something. Big Elk hunt coming up and want to have the latest and greatest if possible :teeth: thanks


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother*

That's my problem- I have an elk hunt in Colorado leaving Sept 17th and would like to have one a least a month before. I picked up an GTO today off of here to rig up to take. Still would like to try an Infinity though.


----------



## Aggieland

I'm with ya man. I have An Envy waiting to go.. But had one of the string stopper break the other day. Might have to pull the other stopper off and go without. Also had a lot of work done on the bow to pimp it out dipping with carbon fiber etc etc.. So dont really want to be climbing hills etc with my new paint job. but if I cant get my SR quick enough I will be using the Envy again. Grat bow just really wanna use the SR.. Why does this stuff stress us so much? I swear i cant sleep sometimes over it and i really dont know why. Im obessive compulsive bad. Guess thats the problem.. anyway good luck!


----------



## three5x5s

I have been in probably 20 bow shops in Kentucky & never seen 1 drawboard. seen 1 hooter shooter thought


----------



## Rambu

i hope to have mine by sept 5th.. that will give me a week to setup and break in...


----------



## cosgood

Is there anywhere I can see the bows coming? Or are they waiting?


----------



## rocket80

Most of the time people have a hook on the wall and call that good for a drawboard.


----------



## Rattler

cosgood said:


> Is there anywhere I can see the bows coming? Or are they waiting?


there are several threads in the General Archery section by Crackers and ToughAntlerTees that show the new bows


----------



## Maybee-R

Hunting season is to close. I realize some have to sell one to buy another. But those guys really should think this out.
I like to keep my old bow and make sure the new one is working flawless before I sell off the older bow.
If I had to sell one to get another I think I would do it in a less demanding time. Not just before hunting season. 
Im sure the Strother bows will be out in time. But why push your luck?


----------



## three5x5s

I do like that new avatar Mr. Maybee


----------



## Karbon

That is a sweet TAT creation...


----------



## vhunter

Maybee-R said:


> Hunting season is to close. I realize some have to sell one to buy another. But those guys really should think this out.
> I like to keep my old bow and make sure the new one is working flawless before I sell off the older bow.
> If I had to sell one to get another I think I would do it in a less demanding time. Not just before hunting season.
> Im sure the Strother bows will be out in time. But why push your luck?


Yep I hear ya there. If I was looking for a hunting bow, I would like to have it right about now or at least in the next couple week, but that's just me. I like to get to know my gear a little and make sure every thing is just right before I hit the woods.

So Rick. What brand of bows are you going to sell at your new shop. BTW I like the name and the avatar.


----------



## Karbon

Maybee-R said:


> Hunting season is to close. I realize some have to sell one to buy another. But those guys really should think this out.
> I like to keep my old bow and make sure the new one is working flawless before I sell off the older bow.
> If I had to sell one to get another I think I would do it in a less demanding time. Not just before hunting season.
> Im sure the Strother bows will be out in time. But why push your luck?


Me too. If the Vanquish doesn't get here in a week or two...I wouldn't even consider using it.

My current bow (Genetix) is dialed in and shooting well. Most importantly I feel comfortable with it right now.

BUT, I can't wait to test out and *possibly* use the Vanquish this season...


----------



## Rambu

Karbon said:


> Me too. If the Vanquish doesn't get here in a week or two...I wouldn't even consider using it.
> 
> My current bow (Genetix) is dialed in and shooting well. Most importantly I feel comfortable with it right now.
> 
> BUT, I can't wait to test out and *possibly* use the Vanquish this season...


well if it shows up to late for you i will come down and pick it up from you to hunt with... hahahahaha


----------



## Karbon

wideerhunt said:


> well if it shows up to late for you i will come down and pick it up from you to hunt with... hahahahaha


LOL...not a chance. After all Kev and Kate are going to sign it since I won it...:darkbeer:


----------



## Rambu

dont be scared


----------



## Aggieland

Man I would get the Sr out of the box get a string loop& peep tune it up sight it in and roll into the woods. But thats just me.. Would have the Envy for Backup of course..


----------



## Rattler

he is.....I think Karbon is chicken little


----------



## Rambu

hey karbon I am having a wing cook off party next weekend.. I would say you can come but I dont think chickens eat themselves.. hahahahahah


----------



## Rattler

Hey Karbon...all I am hearing is "cluck, cluck"


----------



## mdmountainman

Maybee-R said:


> Hunting season is to close. I realize some have to sell one to buy another. But those guys really should think this out.
> I like to keep my old bow and make sure the new one is working flawless before I sell off the older bow.
> If I had to sell one to get another I think I would do it in a less demanding time. Not just before hunting season.
> Im sure the Strother bows will be out in time. But why push your luck?



Man, it is already past my comfort zone. I would want a full few months to get comfortable with a new bow. Especially if I were changing to a shorter or longer ATA. String angles change, draw curves change, valleys change, grips change-that is too much to get used to for me in a couple of weeks.

I am however the guy who only changes bows every few years.


----------



## Karbon

All I eat is chicken and fish...very little red meat.:darkbeer:

I am just SO picky with my hunting. I have to feel PERFECT about my setup to use it.

You know Rattler...we ahve a saying in the North about Texas...
Only two things come from Texas.


----------



## tnarb

Hey I haven't been on here in a while......I see no McLuvin talk....Did you guys figure out who she was?


----------



## Rattler

Karbon said:


> All I eat is chicken and fish...very little red meat.:darkbeer:
> 
> I am just SO picky with my hunting. I have to feel PERFECT about my setup to use it.
> 
> You know Rattler...we ahve a saying in the North about Texas...
> Only two things come from Texas.




If you think you can wrangle this steer come on QU33R! 

I am with the Agg on this, In a week o r less I will have it zinging like no man's biz nizz:shade:


----------



## 2xR

*K-Man*

Quit picking on the K-man Rob, otherwise I'll have to tell everyone that you're even shorter than he is - LOL :mg: :mg: :mg:


----------



## Ich Bin

Aggieland said:


> I'm with ya man. I have An Envy waiting to go.. But had one of the string stopper break the other day. Might have to pull the other stopper off and go without. Also had a lot of work done on the bow to pimp it out dipping with carbon fiber etc etc.. So dont really want to be climbing hills etc with my new paint job. but if I cant get my SR quick enough I will be using the Envy again. Grat bow just really wanna use the SR.. Why does this stuff stress us so much? I swear i cant sleep sometimes over it and i really dont know why. Im obessive compulsive bad. Guess thats the problem.. anyway good luck!


Aggie,

It is going to be hard to get a new suppressor arm from Elite. Last I heard they didn't have any left and weren't going to make more. If you do get another one, keep the rubber off the string. It should not touch the string at rest. This is straight from Kevin. If it touches there is too much force and the arm will break. Also you can cut off the arm part and leave the block that attaches to the limb and place and just shoot it like that if you end up not being able to get new ones. You must not take the whole arm off and shoot it. The limb needs the "plates" on both sides of the limb and a bolt squeezing the limb to keep the limb from breaking, since it has two holes in one side of it.

Also if you can get another arm, have them send you some extra rubber pieces, every once in awhile I lose one and it goes flying never to be found. Check them often, or glue them in place so they don't come out.

Happy Hunting,

E


----------



## Karbon

2xR said:


> Quit picking on the K-man Rob, otherwise I'll have to tell everyone that you're even shorter than he is - LOL :mg: :mg: :mg:


WHO's THAT? Is that Reno?

LONG TIME brother.:darkbeer:

5-9 and proud here.


----------



## Aggieland

Ich Bin said:


> Aggie,
> 
> It is going to be hard to get a new suppressor arm from Elite. Last I heard they didn't have any left and weren't going to make more. If you do get another one, keep the rubber off the string. It should not touch the string at rest. This is straight from Kevin. If it touches there is too much force and the arm will break. Also you can cut off the arm part and leave the block that attaches to the limb and place and just shoot it like that if you end up not being able to get new ones. You must not take the whole arm off and shoot it. The limb needs the "plates" on both sides of the limb and a bolt squeezing the limb to keep the limb from breaking, since it has two holes in one side of it.
> 
> Also if you can get another arm, have them send you some extra rubber pieces, every once in awhile I lose one and it goes flying never to be found. Check them often, or glue them in place so they don't come out.
> 
> Well acording to Some guy at Elite they are getting some copper ones made up should be arriving to them soon.. I have never had a problem with the arms but then again these new 82# limbs prob put plenty of stress on both the string and the limbs. If no SR then the Envy will keep killing as it has in the past..
> 
> Happy Hunting,
> 
> E


Well acording to Some guy at Elite they are getting some copper ones made up should be arriving to them soon.. I have never had a problem with the arms but then again these new 82# limbs prob put plenty of stress on both the string and the limbs. If no SR then the Envy will keep killing as it has in the past..


----------



## 2xR

Aggieland said:


> Well acording to Some guy at Elite they are getting some copper ones made up should be arriving to them soon.. I have never had a problem with the arms but then again these new 82# limbs prob put plenty of stress on both the string and the limbs. If no SR then the Envy will keep killing as it has in the past..


Jim told me cams and arms are being cut as we speak. I only have one Envy that the cams aren't marred/gauled from the draw-stop and I am two arms short to have two on all my Envy's, so one is naked - Ouch...

Jim is calling me when they are ready to ship out!!!


----------



## 2xR

Karbon said:


> WHO's THAT? Is that Reno?
> 
> LONG TIME brother.:darkbeer:
> 
> 5-9 and proud here.


Yep, back from business and vaca so I am trying to catch up. I sent you an email about a great dealer for you too


----------



## Karbon

Thanks Reno.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

I am selling my existing inventory of Strother hats at 2.00 off original price. First come first serve. Details can be found here.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055200972#post1055200972


----------



## Aggieland

Whats the Deal TAT.. Switching brands or something? of hats that is?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Aggieland said:


> Whats the Deal TAT.. Switching brands or something? of hats that is?


Nope,
just need money.


----------



## 72Beetle

2xR said:


> Quit picking on the K-man Rob, otherwise I'll have to tell everyone that you're even shorter than he is - LOL :mg: :mg: :mg:


I would not push the whos shorter than who Reno.....


----------



## Karbon

Well I'm off to shoot the NBA since the Vanquish is not here yet...

Later boys.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Rhut Rho....:mg:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977638


----------



## Karbon

JUMPMAN said:


> Rhut Rho....:mg:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977638


I heard that rumor earlier...I just didn't want to be the poster of the bad news...


----------



## mtelknut

tnarb said:


> Hey I haven't been on here in a while......I see no McLuvin talk....Did you guys figure out who she was?


I'm guessing Rattler's Wife,,,,, how about it????


----------



## tnarb

mtelknut said:


> I'm guessing Rattler's Wife,,,,, how about it????


I don;t think so.....but someone from E yes......


----------



## RNT

Maybee-R said:


> Hunting season is to close. I realize some have to sell one to buy another. But those guys really should think this out.
> I like to keep my old bow and make sure the new one is working flawless before I sell off the older bow.
> If I had to sell one to get another I think I would do it in a less demanding time. Not just before hunting season.
> Im sure the Strother bows will be out in time. But why push your luck?


100% dittos. I am so glad I never sold my bowtech. To date it is my favorite and most trustworthy bow. I will get the Infinity and then see. I may have a 08 Z28 for sale in the future.........we shall see after I test all three side by side.


----------



## RNT

I spoke to soon. Law suits may change everything.


----------



## Rattler

tnarb said:


> I don;t think so.....but someone from E yes......


WRONG!!!!!

Talked with ol McLuvin several times today:darkbeer:


----------



## bhtr3d

Karbon said:


> I heard that rumor earlier...I just didn't want to be the poster of the bad news...


I don't know how a filed lawsuit can be rumor....


----------



## Aggieland

Does anyone know anything new about whats going to happen With SA bows. I could care less how Elite turns out in the end of this. As far as im concearned Pete and the rest have no solid ground without kevin's designs and their quality is about to drop bigtime. As I hear it already has. So im hoping for this to pass quickly and production keeps rolling.


----------



## Guest

I really wanted that Vanquish.


----------



## Aggieland

Jaben620 said:


> I really wanted that Vanquish.


Yeah man we got Co(% blocked on this deal im affraid..


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> Yeah man we got Co(% blocked on this deal im affraid..


I feel bad for you guys- and think you'll get your bows. But that is a funny statement! lol


----------



## Aggieland

Yeah I want my SR really Bad. I think it would be like a GT-500 or Envy on Steroids..


----------



## Aggieland

Wow anyone read the complaint to SA/Kevin/Kate from Elite? Sounds like they are in trouble without the Ideas KS had..


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> like they are in trouble without the Ideas KS had..



what documents did you read? Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## Aggieland

b_vanfossen said:


> what documents did you read? Where do you get this stuff?


Why are you even on this site if your not here for SA bows? Read the court case and decide for yourself. Its clear as day what the problem is.. Kevin has come up with new limbs and cams that beat the current and prob future Elite bows and Elite is scared/pissed about it..


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> Wow anyone read the complaint to SA/Kevin/Kate from Elite? Sounds like they are in trouble without the Ideas KS had..


I'm curious- you make these types of comments but will not explain the example you base them off of. are you just venting anger?


----------



## b_vanfossen

Aggieland said:


> Why are you even on this site if your not here for SA bows? Read the court case and decide for yourself. Its clear as day what the problem is.. Kevin has come up with new limbs and cams that beat the current and prob future Elite bows and Elite is scared/pissed about it..


this site is not only for SA.


----------



## Otter5

b_vanfossen said:


> this site is not only for SA.


No, but this thread is


----------



## Aggieland

b_vanfossen said:


> I'm curious- you make these types of comments but will not explain the example you base them off of. are you just venting anger?


Read the court case. If you come up with a different conclusion then thats great good for you.. But from what i read, thats the way its going down.!


----------



## 188 Inches

Aggieland said:


> Read the court case. If you come up with a different conclusion then thats great good for you.. But from what i read, thats the way its going down.!


I agree


----------



## Early Ice

*chatter*

The comment by Auggieland is obsurb, the quality of Elite has not gone anywhere 

Half of the people posting about bows don't know a thing about the bow itself. If you don't work on the bows, you need to shut your mouth becasue all you do it pick them up and shoot them and know NOTHING about the technology. the people that talk smack and can't even put on a d-loop are the people that bother me. If you don't cook, keep your arse out the kitchen

One guy in a earlier post said it PERFECT "kevin should stick to design and let someone else run the corporate side" that couldn't be anymore on the money.

And by the way, Kevin's limbs in no way scare anyone...Barnsdale limbs are top dog. If they are that good we'll find out, but it will be a ford Vs Chevy. Hoyt Limbs are the best in the Biz next to Barnsdale.

And by the way, this post by Aggieland is also ridiculous 
_*Kevin has come up with new limbs and cams that beat the current and prob future Elite bows and Elite is scared/pissed about it.. *_
No, Elite is just protecting themselves because their stuff was on the market first, that's called BUSINESS.

My prediction would be that SA will be paying some type of Royality similar to Hoyt/Darton


----------



## Rambu

i think in the end SA will be paying nothing... and the new cams and limbs will have new pats.. owned by kevin... Elite will still be around only because they will be doing mainstreet advertising now.... MOst people on AT shoot elite because kevins designs... I believe most elite shooters will move over to kevins new designs.... so in the end both will spend lots of money on lawyers.. But i do see elite taking a sales cut... i know 2 dealers by me both a thinking they are going to drop the elite line... They are thinking about switching to the strother line...


----------



## Karbon

I just want it all over so I know if I need to buy an 2010 Elite or if I et my Vanquish for FREE 

All this negativity hurts all and kills to many brain cells.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Can't we all just get along? haha. I like to think I can understand both sides here. Pete has to feel the pressure to take legal action. If he doesnt I'd say it's pretty plain that Elite may end up in jeopardy. And Kevin's got to do what he feels is right with his designs. In the end I know who's side I'm cheering for, but I really hope BOTH companies can survive this battle.

Tressa


----------



## Early Ice

*I don't know*

I really don't care because I'll shoot the bow I think is the best. Whether it is Elite or Strothers or something else. I do like the predator option...

This Strothers fanboy club really does make me sick:mg: 
I don't know a single person that will buy a strothers that shoots Elite. Not everyone is a brain washed follower....some people do their own thinking and decide what they like. If that was the case, I'd be shooting every bow on the market. I'd also want KS's autograph, I have people calling the shop asking for an 06.....It's Kevin's first bow. BIG DEAL people, the 09 elite shoot better anyway. get a life


----------



## gkonduris

Early Ice said:


> I really don't care because I'll shoot the bow I think is the best. Whether it is Elite or Strothers or something else. I do like the predator option...
> 
> This Strothers fanboy club really does make me sick:mg:
> I don't know a single person that will buy a strothers that shoots Elite. Not everyone is a brain washed follower....some people do their own thinking and decide what they like. If that was the case, I'd be shooting every bow on the market. I'd also want KS's autograph, I have people calling the shop asking for an 06.....It's Kevin's first bow. BIG DEAL people, the 09 elite shoot better anyway. get a life


If you really feel that sick stick a thermeter up you arse, take 4 tylenol and drink lots of beer.


----------



## Karbon

Early Ice said:


> I really don't care because I'll shoot the bow I think is the best. Whether it is Elite or Strothers or something else. I do like the predator option...
> 
> This Strothers fanboy club really does make me sick:mg:
> I don't know a single person that will buy a strothers that shoots Elite. Not everyone is a brain washed follower....some people do their own thinking and decide what they like. If that was the case, I'd be shooting every bow on the market. I'd also want KS's autograph, I have people calling the shop asking for an 06.....It's Kevin's first bow. BIG DEAL people, the 09 elite shoot better anyway. get a life


I shoot what works. I used to shoot Elites, found a NBA Genetix to work better for me. Will I buy a Strother? Maybe. Will I buy another Elite, very possible. 
Do I care for the people who post with no reason other than to blast others like E.I. Nope. Pointless if you ask me. You're an Elite fan we get it. I love Elite's too...So what.

Some people get excited about new things. Others like being fans of equipment styles Still others are brand loyal or brand brainwashed yes. So what.
We have a choice here and that's cool.


----------



## mtelknut

Early Ice said:


> I really don't care because I'll shoot the bow I think is the best. Whether it is Elite or Strothers or something else. I do like the predator option...
> 
> This Strothers fanboy club really does make me sick:mg:
> I don't know a single person that will buy a strothers that shoots Elite. Not everyone is a brain washed follower....some people do their own thinking and decide what they like. If that was the case, I'd be shooting every bow on the market. I'd also want KS's autograph, I have people calling the shop asking for an 06.....It's Kevin's first bow. BIG DEAL people, the 09 elite shoot better anyway. get a life


I shoot an Elite GTO and I would love to buy a Strother bow, so your incorrect in your above statement. No I am not a fanboy, I respect his designs and the bows he has developed.To me the Infinity looks like a perfect bow for ME.... I am looking forward to seeing and shooting one when all this garbage is done with... have a great day...


----------



## norsask darton

I shoot my GT500 and would really like to have a Strother Archery Infinity. One is Elite and one is SA. Both KS's designs. With people saying they're KS's best work, who would not want one or atleast try one. If you are saying absolutely no to either one. Why so close minded? I can understand the the lawsuit, I can't understand the conjecture from both fans sides. Let the courts finish the fight, not all of us out here. I hope both companies survive this.


----------



## Early Ice

*ok*

I never said I wouldn't buy SA, I"m just saying that a lot of people haven't even shot them nor picked one up yet. how can you praise a bow you've never shot. It's crazy. When it all comes down to it, you wouldn't know if it's a barsdale or a SA limb. 3/4 of the people that shoot elite don't even know the cams are different on the bows. If you are going to buy a bow, you should at least know the difference's good or bad to be changing. 

All limbs have issues, you'll always have that guy shooting 315 total grains at 70lbs. His cam looks identical but modular. Shelf is bigger. Outside of that, the only thing I like most about the bows is predator camo. The inital specs aren't even that impressive ove anyother bow company to me besides the speed.. I'd like to see a 35-36 inch bow. I'd like to see Elite have one in that range too. 34 7/8 is about as short as I like to shoot.


----------



## norsask darton

Around 35" is as short as I would go aswell. I'm just going by what I've heard about SA bows. That is the same reason I bought my first Elite. I haven't been happier with a bow. I ordered it without shooting it first, That was a risk for me. I'd risk it again for a SA bow. I still wouldn't get rid of my GT, I like it too much. I just wish some of the fighting would stop and people would let things take their own course. When the dust settles let it be over. I'd prefer not to argue over stuff like this, I'd rather get along and discuss the more important stuff. Hunting season is getting close and I've got some decent deer coming in to my bait/lick. How about everyone else? Everybody have their equipment sorted and ready to go. I just have to shoot every weekend and be ready for the opening day of deer.


----------



## DOAGuide

Karbon said:


> I shoot what works. I used to shoot Elites, found a NBA Genetix to work better for me. Will I buy a Strother? Maybe. Will I buy another Elite, very possible.
> Do I care for the people who post with no reason other than to blast others like E.I. Nope. Pointless if you ask me. You're an Elite fan we get it. I love Elite's too...So what.
> 
> Some people get excited about new things. Others like being fans of equipment styles Still others are brand loyal or brand brainwashed yes. So what.
> We have a choice here and that's cool.



Well said Karbon! I am amazed at the lengths that people will go to defend brand-X and all others stink in their very narrow opinion. Shoot what works for you and allow others the freedom to do the same. We would all be well served to follow the infamous words of Woody Harrelson in Surfer Dude: "Enlarged heart, open mind......accepting!


----------



## Aggieland

Early Ice said:


> The comment by Auggieland is obsurb, the quality of Elite has not gone anywhere
> 
> Half of the people posting about bows don't know a thing about the bow itself. If you don't work on the bows, you need to shut your mouth becasue all you do it pick them up and shoot them and know NOTHING about the technology. the people that talk smack and can't even put on a d-loop are the people that bother me. If you don't cook, keep your arse out the kitchen
> 
> One guy in a earlier post said it PERFECT "kevin should stick to design and let someone else run the corporate side" that couldn't be anymore on the money.
> 
> And by the way, Kevin's limbs in no way scare anyone...Barnsdale limbs are top dog. If they are that good we'll find out, but it will be a ford Vs Chevy. Hoyt Limbs are the best in the Biz next to Barnsdale.
> 
> And by the way, this post by Aggieland is also ridiculous
> _*Kevin has come up with new limbs and cams that beat the current and prob future Elite bows and Elite is scared/pissed about it.. *_
> No, Elite is just protecting themselves because their stuff was on the market first, that's called BUSINESS.
> 
> My prediction would be that SA will be paying some type of Royality similar to Hoyt/Darton


Stop living in a dream world. Thats If what I posted was incorrect then This lawsuit would not even be happening.. Im willing to bet anything this is exzactly whats going on . Elite has nothing to work with now that he is gone.. I dont think he owes them anything, they bought a company now they need to get their own ideas and run the darn thing.


----------



## Aggieland

Early Ice said:


> I never said I wouldn't buy SA, I"m just saying that a lot of people haven't even shot them nor picked one up yet. how can you praise a bow you've never shot. It's crazy. When it all comes down to it, you wouldn't know if it's a barsdale or a SA limb. 3/4 of the people that shoot elite don't even know the cams are different on the bows. If you are going to buy a bow, you should at least know the difference's good or bad to be changing.
> 
> All limbs have issues, you'll always have that guy shooting 315 total grains at 70lbs. His cam looks identical but modular. Shelf is bigger. Outside of that, the only thing I like most about the bows is predator camo. The inital specs aren't even that impressive ove anyother bow company to me besides the speed.. I'd like to see a 35-36 inch bow. I'd like to see Elite have one in that range too. 34 7/8 is about as short as I like to shoot.


People buy Mathews and Hoyt every year over and over no matter how the bows shoot. Why? because they believe these companys have produced from year to year a great bow. Well whate the problem with me or anyone else thinking the same thing about a KS design. ?? He always puts the best quality parts and designs in his work. And if the company he is working for stops using the best. In the past he has left, so good luck with whatever you shoot next year.. I will stick with These that SA has shown..


----------



## killemclean

aggie has a great point,i shot elite for a while there when it was kevins,i loved my bows and the service was top notch.when the company was sold in my opinion the service end of it went into the crapper.so i went back to what i know big name companies that stand behind their bows.
aggie has faith in kevins work and the service he has provided in the past.in my opinion there is nothing wrong with believing in a particular designer and the products they produce;especially kevins.


----------



## Early Ice

*we'll see in time*

So you think that there is no one capable in this world to design bows...you think Elite just goes belly up because some dude leaves? You're crazy!


----------



## Aggieland

Early Ice said:


> So you think that there is no one capable in this world to design bows...you think Elite just goes belly up because some dude leaves? You're crazy!


No, no, no, Thats not what im saying. I am saying I will bet they dont have someone that makes designs at Kevins level at least not this soon.. They will be fine they have the ads and backing to keep them rolling.


----------



## Beastmaster

Early Ice said:


> So you think that there is no one capable in this world to design bows...you think Elite just goes belly up because some dude leaves? You're crazy!


Actually, in the other Elite/Strother thread, I'm the one that has brought up the possibility that Elite is scrambling for 2010 designs due to Kevin's move to SA. There are some valid reasons why I think that way. Aggie has been participating in that thread as well, and that is possibly where he got that line of thinking from.

To summarize my thoughts that I've posted on the other thread, it's my view that:

1) Elite has nothing for 2010 without Kevin. They can, of course, sell the same bows. But this is one of those industries where you have to innovate or die. 

Despite the fact that PSE sells the Deer Hunter still, and that Martin reincarnated the Jaguar to make it a takedown recurve, those decisions were made for business purposes to milk an already existing cash cow that doesn't require retooling a bunchaton of stuff to produce them.

People expect new/shiny/wow/wizbang/visually grabbing/speed demon bows every year. Take the R&D costs to do that, and you see why stuff like the Omen and Monster cost as much as they do.

If you read the contracts - Kevin is rather cheap for a very good industrial designer/mechanical engineer. Retaining a guy like that for 120k a year and 2 dollars spiff for every bow Elite sells isn't expensive. And to boot - Kevin's contract allows him to source out the third party suppliers too. Elite doesn't have to do that. You also get the visually stunning add on of Kate, who's sheer visual representation over the years still is focused in people's minds. You can't pay for better advertising. 

2) To support that thought referenced in the first part of #1 - when Kevin gave out his 2 weeks notice, Elite said "Sayonara" and "Best Wishes" in public. Then they had a severe moment of clarity and noticed that they really are hosed for their 2010 pipeline. They then went after Kevin.

3) I firmly feel that Elite is somewhat on the losing end. They have done all this bluster and pomp, and then they turn around and ask for what is effectively a mediation meeting in Chicago on Tuesday. 

From a legal tactic scenario, changing venues is not a sign of strength. The state of New York has far better legal ropes in which you can hang someone, everyone agreed to use the state of New York as their legal basis for all their paperwork, then them move it to Chicago and their jurisdiction? Bad, bad, bad for Elite.

4) There are other design firms out there, yes. But, if you have nothing in the 2010 pipeline set up other than what you currently have in your bow line today, would you really want to do all the stuff to set up a new relationship, or would you try and legally rein in your golden goose?

This whole thing is an interesting observation in human nature. If you take the MICE theory, you have Money and Ego driving Elite, and Ideology and Cause/Compromise driving Kevin.

-Steve


----------



## Mohican

Usually when someone signs a contract their are restrictions/limits. One is usually a non-compete. A non-compete is basically a letter you sign, that if you do leave the company, for a certain period, usually 6 months to a year, you will not do anything similar that will compete with the company you are leaving. I assume this is part of what the court case is concerning. Also Kevin has released a new line of bows which falls in this very short time. Elite is more than likely going to say that Kevin's new line of bows were designed while he was still under contract with Elite. Elite is just trying to protect their investments and interests. I am no lawyer but hope this all comes out well for all parties in the end. The more bow companies out there, the more choices for the consumer, more competition, more R&D and better products.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Mohican said:


> Usually when someone signs a contract their are restrictions/limits. One is usually a non-compete. A non-compete is basically a letter you sign, that if you do leave the company, for a certain period, usually 6 months to a year, you will not do anything similar that will compete with the company you are leaving. I assume this is part of what the court case is concerning. Also Kevin has released a new line of bows which falls in this very short time. Elite is more than likely going to say that Kevin's new line of bows were designed while he was still under contract with Elite. Elite is just trying to protect their investments and interests. I am no lawyer but hope this all comes out well for all parties in the end. The more bow companies out there, the more choices for the consumer, more competition, more R&D and better products.


Kevin never signed a non compete.


----------



## archer58 in pa

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Kevin never signed a non compete.


Ray, read the court document. 
According to the complaint , KS "delivered electronic drawings" of "the limbs" in question to Elite outdoors in April of this year. In addition to using a two track cam of similar design.
He did this while under contract to Elite, and according to his contract the designs belong to Elite.


----------



## Aggieland

I wonder how many people were not going to buy a Strother bow but if somehow Elite got the right to sell Kevins new work. They would buy the same bow made by Elite? That would be screwed up man..


----------



## Early Ice

*not screwed up*

It's called business. Did i say that I liked the SA predator option?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

archer58 in pa said:


> Ray, read the court document.
> According to the complaint , KS "delivered electronic drawings" of "the limbs" in question to Elite outdoors in April of this year. In addition to using a two track cam of similar design.
> He did this while under contract to Elite, and according to his contract the designs belong to Elite.


I guess we will all just have to wait & see what happens.


----------



## archer58 in pa

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I guess we will all just have to wait & see what happens.


I'm not taking sides Ray. I just call it as I see it.
Paragraphs 24-30.


----------



## Early Ice

*Of course Ray is upset*

I would be too if I lost Elite and now SA could be in the air. I'd be rooting for KS and his biz. I don't blame him!!!


----------



## DustyRx

Aggieland said:


> I wonder how many people were not going to buy a Strother bow but if somehow Elite got the right to sell Kevins new work. They would buy the same bow made by Elite? That would be screwed up man..


Why?
I was very tempted to buy a Strother bow. But I would feel better buying it from what I feel is a more stable company. If Kevin gets through this and gets to proceed then great but I will give it a year or two for his company to get rooted first. 
You have to realize that most people don't care about this whole scenario that is playing out and it wouldn't matter to them who designed it.
The bow would be the same performance wise no matter who sold it.


----------



## Aggieland

Well everyone has at least scanned over the court documents.. Lets all lay our money down just for fun.. Im betting on A Kevin/SA win.. Any takers :biggrin1:


----------



## Early Ice

*Elite*

I don't think you take someone to court if you don't expect to win.


----------



## Rambu

i can say if elite takes kevins designs and pawns then off as 2010 elites i will not be buying them.... I will just wait for kevins 2010 designs.... You know the man will come up with something better....


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

archer58 in pa said:


> I'm not taking sides Ray. I just call it as I see it.
> Paragraphs 24-30.


I know. Everyone is now an attorney........


----------



## Rambu

DustyRx said:


> Why?
> I was very tempted to buy a Strother bow. But I would feel better buying it from what I feel is a more stable company. If Kevin gets through this and gets to proceed then great but I will give it a year or two for his company to get rooted first.
> You have to realize that most people don't care about this whole scenario that is playing out and it wouldn't matter to them who designed it.
> The bow would be the same performance wise no matter who sold it.


only if elite uses the same materials.... maybe that is y kevin left... they did not want to build the bow to kevins standards... Who knows but will will find out real soon...


----------



## Karbon

Early Ice said:


> I don't think you take someone to court if you don't expect to win.


Happens every day...just look at the backed up judicial system.
Some take others to court or just threaten them with it. Common way of...buying time.:darkbeer:

Money on Strother...although I didn't read the case and get as involved as some have.


----------



## giddi1820

I'm not for ether side here, but where can you read the court documents?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Early Ice said:


> I would be too if I lost Elite and now SA could be in the air. I'd be rooting for KS and his biz. I don't blame him!!!


It's not a matter of business for me & being able to make gear for Strother. It is based on friendship & respect.


----------



## Aggieland

I know I come off really one sided on this topic alot of the time. Here is the deal I know when Kevin produces a bow he always always uses the best parts and designs he can. Never cutting corners to produce a cheaper product. Maybe thats why his company has never become huge like others and or maybe he chooses to keep it small. I do know in the past when he has moved on the quality of bows and parts had declined.. So When he makes a bow and says its got new stuff he designed and better speeds with his smoothest draw.. Im going to have one on order, at least till he makes something that dosent..


----------



## wassaw

I've searched and could not find but i swear i read somewhere that Kevin submitted his 2010 designs to Elite and they were rejected. not the direction that Elite wanted to go. Hence the parting and was why i thought Elite was OK with Strother Archery in the beginning. (Pete's letter on the EAF)

does anyone else remember this??


----------



## DustyRx

wassaw said:


> I've searched and could not find but i swear i read somewhere that Kevin submitted his 2010 designs to Elite and they were rejected. not the direction that Elite wanted to go. Hence the parting and was why i thought Elite was OK with Strother Archery in the beginning. (Pete's letter on the EAF)
> 
> does anyone else remember this??


I think people assumed that to be the case. It never has been said by either party why the separation. The only thing said by Pete about the 2010 models was that they were designed. It never was mentioned who designed them specifically. Pete did say he had a back up plan in case he needed one. No specifics were ever given on that plan. 
No one from either party has ever stated that Elite rejected his designs, not publicly anyway. Only "outsiders" said that. Maybe that was the case, maybe not. 
I believe why Elite was ok with Strother Archery was because they did not know the bows released would be the ones designed on Elite's time which the consulting contract says would belong to Elite. 
Maybe they weren't okay with it but it just took this long to get lawyers, paperwork, etc in order to do something about it. 

Either way it is a bad deal for both of them.


----------



## Aggieland

Per Pete on 07-07-09 "The 2010 bows will be released later this year, which is normal, after we thorughly test them on antelope, elk, mule deer, moose, whitetails etc.
work, work, work...all this testing is gonna make me tired." 
So I would say the 2010 Elites are alreay in the field making tv shows pics etc etc.. Will be interesting to see what they have out...


----------



## TX Rattlesnake

wassaw said:


> I've searched and could not find but i swear i read somewhere that Kevin submitted his 2010 designs to Elite and they were rejected. not the direction that Elite wanted to go. Hence the parting and was why i thought Elite was OK with Strother Archery in the beginning. (Pete's letter on the EAF)
> 
> does anyone else remember this??


I don't think that was ever actually posted on the boards, just came from those that had information from the inside. Maybe there was just too much interest in the designs that were rejected?:mg:


----------



## wassaw

probably so, there is so much info flying around. I just want good bows at an AFFORDABLE PRICE


----------



## EliteGThoe

Early Ice said:


> I really don't care because I'll shoot the bow I think is the best. Whether it is Elite or Strothers or something else. I do like the predator option...
> 
> This Strothers fanboy club really does make me sick:mg:
> I don't know a single person that will buy a strothers that shoots Elite. Not everyone is a brain washed follower....some people do their own thinking and decide what they like. If that was the case, I'd be shooting every bow on the market. I'd also want KS's autograph, I have people calling the shop asking for an 06.....It's Kevin's first bow. BIG DEAL people, the 09 elite shoot better anyway. get a life


The 09 Elites Shoot better then the 06's? I disagree, ALOT of us prefer the 06 Line far before the 09s The E-500 and the 6 5/8'' BH Energy are hands down the best bow Elites produced. As for the fanboy comment, Some of us like what kevin designs, we like the bows he produces. So now you know a Elite person who will buy a Strother bow. Not becuase I am a fanboy,But becuase I want the newest fastest thing my kid brain can get its hands on. And the plus of it kevin designed it, and having shot his bows since 06 i know they are going to be the ****.


----------



## Mohican

In my earlier post I was just describing what a non compete is. I never stated anyone signed it, I was just giving an example of one reason Elite may be filing or what their reason may be. I don't have a dog in this fight and will not take a side in this. I don't even pretend to be a lawyer, our system is screwed up enough, the only ones who win in the end are lawyers.

I made an appointment to speak to a lawyer one time. spent a little over an hour with him, seeing if I thought he was good enough to take my case. Didn't sign anything and went in just wanting to listen to what he had to say like an interview. I got a bill for 240 bucks. I immediately called him and he said it was for his time. I said I didn't sign a document stating to pay anything or agreed to any such matter and that it was an interview to see if I thought he was as good as he thought in order to take the case.

I ended up not paying a thing. To me it was like going in to find out about a new car and having to pay for it just to kick the tires. What is wrong with America!!!


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

Early Ice said:


> I never said I wouldn't buy SA, I"m just saying that a lot of people haven't even shot them nor picked one up yet. how can you praise a bow you've never shot. It's crazy. When it all comes down to it, you wouldn't know if it's a barsdale or a SA limb. 3/4 of the people that shoot elite don't even know the cams are different on the bows. If you are going to buy a bow, you should at least know the difference's good or bad to be changing.
> 
> All limbs have issues, you'll always have that guy shooting 315 total grains at 70lbs. His cam looks identical but modular. Shelf is bigger. Outside of that, the only thing I like most about the bows is predator camo. *The inital specs aren't even that impressive ove anyother bow company to me besides the speed..* I'd like to see a 35-36 inch bow. I'd like to see Elite have one in that range too. 34 7/8 is about as short as I like to shoot.


this makes me chuckle.


----------



## Early Ice

*Ponder this*

If Kevin is so Top notch and his stuff is the best on the market, how can the top notch designer have such a huge mistake with the 08.5 - 09 center shot issues? That's not just a minor detail here fella's? If his best bows were the 06's, why does everyone have such a big woody to get his new stuff?
Please Explain!


----------



## Karbon

Early Ice said:


> If Kevin is so Top notch and his stuff is the best on the market, how can the top notch designer have such a huge mistake with the 08.5 - 09 center shot issues? That's not just a minor detail here fella's? If his best bows were the 06's, why does everyone have such a big woody to get his new stuff?
> Please Explain!


Point taken. I to had major CS issues as well. Limb flip and spacers were needed.

BUT...

A Ferrari runs a little different and requires a touch more care than a Toyota Corolla.


----------



## vhunter

Early Ice said:


> If Kevin is so Top notch and his stuff is the best on the market, how can the top notch designer have such a huge mistake with the 08.5 - 09 center shot issues? That's not just a minor detail here fella's? If his best bows were the 06's, why does everyone have such a big woody to get his new stuff?
> Please Explain!


I was told it was a quality control issue with G5. Something about the riser or limb pocket being out of spec.


----------



## Early Ice

*Riiight*

Quality Control, come on dude! I heard the same thing but look at the source...AT. First Kevin designed the 2010 elite line, then he didn't....ETC ETC ETC...you can't believe everything you hear man. After the hearing today, I think lot's of fun stuff will come out. Either Elite is the goat and Kevin shines or Kevin is just pissed off and unhappy as usual.


----------



## jdduffy

wassaw said:


> I've searched and could not find but i swear i read somewhere that Kevin submitted his 2010 designs to Elite and they were rejected. not the direction that Elite wanted to go. Hence the parting and was why i thought Elite was OK with Strother Archery in the beginning. (Pete's letter on the EAF)
> 
> does anyone else remember this??


I remember reading that.


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother archery*

I have had cam lean, timing problems and centershot issues with every line of bow I have owned, Mathews, Hoyt and Bowtech. And yes I had to switch limbs from top to bottom on a GT-500 to get it to shoot right. If you are picky
and technical you are going to play with it and fine tune it. 
I just want to hear some facts from the Strother people who started this thread who seem to have dissappeared from Archery talk who promised I could get a bow second week of August. I just got an e-mail from one of the supply reps and they have no sample bows and have no idea when they will get them. 
It is really dissapointing when people cause a stir and create all kinds of interest and then don't deliver and then dissappear- Not good buisness in my book.


----------



## CashMoneyRugby

jamesbowman said:


> I have had cam lean, timing problems and centershot issues with every line of bow I have owned, Mathews, Hoyt and Bowtech. And yes I had to switch limbs from top to bottom on a GT-500 to get it to shoot right. If you are picky
> and technical you are going to play with it and fine tune it.
> I just want to hear some facts from the Strother people who started this thread who seem to have dissappeared from Archery talk who promised I could get a bow second week of August. I just got an e-mail from one of the supply reps and they have no sample bows and have no idea when they will get them.
> It is really dissapointing when people cause a stir and create all kinds of interest and then don't deliver and then dissappear- Not good buisness in my book.


today might not be a great day to get a hold of them.......


----------



## Slippy Field

jamesbowman said:


> ...
> I just want to hear some facts from the Strother people who started this thread who seem to have dissappeared from Archery talk who promised I could get a bow second week of August. I just got an e-mail from one of the supply reps and they have no sample bows and have no idea when they will get them.
> It is really dissapointing when people cause a stir and create all kinds of interest and then don't deliver and then dissappear- Not good buisness in my book.


:ranger:


----------



## Slippy Field

CashMoneyRugby said:


> today might not be a great day to get a hold of them.......


:shocked:


----------



## AR&BOW

jamesbowman said:


> I have had cam lean, timing problems and centershot issues with every line of bow I have owned, Mathews, Hoyt and Bowtech. And yes I had to switch limbs from top to bottom on a GT-500 to get it to shoot right. If you are picky
> and technical you are going to play with it and fine tune it.
> I just want to hear some facts from the Strother people who started this thread who seem to have dissappeared from Archery talk who promised I could get a bow second week of August. I just got an e-mail from one of the supply reps and they have no sample bows and have no idea when they will get them.
> It is really dissapointing when people cause a stir and create all kinds of interest and then don't deliver and then dissappear- Not good buisness in my book.


You can blame Elite for that one. :wink:


----------



## Stump Shooter

Think of it all this way.....


Maybe the 2009.5 will hit before the 2009's ever see the delivery truck!! LOL


----------



## Early Ice

*that's odd*

I shot Hoyt for 7 years before going to bowtech and now Elite, I NEVER had an issue tuning a Hoyt. I could time those cams in my sleep, never once had an issue with broad head flight. I think most people's issue with a Binary is that they serve a drop to the cables, you have to spend more time messing around with to get them hitting just right . 

Cam lean...yeah, but I think that topic is blown out of scope, it's more of a cam timing issue when tuning in my opinion. I think the Elite's are the best shooting bows to date however I've messed with the bow more than any other bow I've had before the CS issues were taken care of. Once setup correctly they are smooth operators. 

As for the court appearance today, I really don't care what happens to be honest, I'm a big enough boy to know what bow is built better and what feels better. I will decide that come jan 2010. SA is a bow I will look at, as well as NB, Elite, Hoyt, and Bowtech.


----------



## Rattler

where is ol mc at?


----------



## Karbon

Rattler...I need a ramcat buddy!


----------



## Aggieland

This sucks.. How can nobody know anything about the case yet???? Ugh guess they still cant talk about it.. Im going to loose it. someone pm me some info.. ahhhhhhh:mg:


----------



## Rattler

Karbon said:


> Rattler...I need a ramcat buddy!


I only have 3 and need to order 3 more


----------



## rattlinman

*McFluffin ?*

I heard a rumor from a man that was talking to a guy at a magazine rack who was dating a gal who he caught running around on him...so he had to move her out...then she filed a straining order on him at his own house...so he had to move his things out and move her back in...then she

wait, I'm off subject !! Anyway, I heard McDuffin has been BANNED !!!!

Anyone know if this is true ?

You out there McToughin ?


----------



## marzomi

vhunter said:


> I was told it was a quality control issue with G5. Something about the riser or limb pocket being out of spec.


The CS issues weren't due to KS design it was 100% quality control particularly around the limbs, which Elite does not manufacture.


----------



## rattlinman

Slippy Field said:


> :shocked:


Yo SLIPPY, How's things ?


----------



## archer58 in pa

The silence is deafening. Anyone got an update?


----------



## Just 1 More

archer58 in pa said:


> The silence is deafening. Anyone got an update?


:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> I heard a rumor from a man that was talking to a guy at a magazine rack who was dating a gal who he caught running around on him...so he had to move her out...then she filed a straining order on him at his own house...so he had to move his things out and move her back in...then she
> 
> wait, I'm off subject !! Anyway, I heard McDuffin has been BANNED !!!!
> 
> Anyone know if this is true ?
> 
> You out there McToughin ?


Seems Mcnuggets got banned. Now I may never know his true identity.


----------



## Rattler

ya know!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

Bump


----------



## Karbon

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.

Any real news?

Like is Mcluvn gone?


----------



## 188 Inches

DustyRx said:


> It never has been said by either party why the separation. The only thing said by Pete about the 2010 models was that they were designed. It never was mentioned who designed them specifically. .


Not true it's been stated by Kevin, Kate, and Pete that Kevin did NOT design the 2010 line. You can find it here.


----------



## tacdriver

CashMoneyRugby said:


> today might not be a great day to get a hold of them.......


Or the next, or the next, or the next, or any time soon! :rip:


----------



## Just 1 More

tacdriver said:


> Or the next, or the next, or the next, or any time soon! :rip:


You think they are all dead and gone???


----------



## Rambu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV3CCf6qai4


are you ready


----------



## Just 1 More

Rambu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV3CCf6qai4
> 
> 
> are you ready


Ready for what???


----------



## haole boy

Strothers website has dealers posted. Really sharp website, hope bows will be shipping soon!


----------



## Aggieland

check out the other page over on general discussion


----------



## norsask darton

I wish I would get my account validation e-mail so I could login.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Forum should be working this week!!!


----------



## alfabuck

kevin strother1 said:


> forum should be working this week!!!


sweet!!!!!


----------



## Ich Bin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Forum should be working this week!!!


Great to see you back on and posting. I hope things can proceed now. I am looking forward to your new longer ATA bow. This could be the one I have been waiting to replace the Envy.

Best of Luck Kevin,

Eric


----------



## AR&BOW

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Forum should be working this week!!!


:thumb:



Ich Bin said:


> Great to see you back on and posting. I hope things can proceed now. I am looking forward to your new longer ATA bow. This could be the one I have been waiting to replace the Envy.
> 
> Best of Luck Kevin,
> 
> Eric


Me too!:smile:


----------



## JustRace

No dealers listed in the great lakes region?


----------



## hartofthethumb

Kevin, Crackers, anybody.......Any chance of getting string/cable specs?


----------



## Crackers

hartofthethumb said:


> Kevin, Crackers, anybody.......Any chance of getting string/cable specs?



Why? may I ask

Oh hi guys I'm here again


----------



## hartofthethumb

Crackers said:


> Why? may I ask
> 
> Oh hi guys I'm here again


I was hoping I could make up a set of blue/silver strings for my SR-71 and have them ready when it gets here.


----------



## StrictBaptist

so who can tell us what exaclty happened with the court case, what was it all about and what was the ruling?

looks like elite lost to me.


----------



## Arrowflngr

Koontzy said:


> so who can tell us what exaclty happened with the court case, what was it all about and what was the ruling?
> 
> looks like elite lost to me.


Looks like you dont need any more info than you already got figured to me.


----------



## b_vanfossen

Arrowflngr said:


> Looks like you dont need any more info than you already got figured to me.


I'm curious also. I might get slammed for saying this, but Could there a possibility of royalties being paid?


----------



## rattlinman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Forum should be working this week!!!


Uhhh, glad to see ya posting again...but LSU ???? Are you serious Clark ? 
Did you find that avatar floating around in the creek somewhere in the bayou or what !!! :mg:


----------



## BearKills

rattlinman said:


> Uhhh, glad to see ya posting again...but LSU ???? Are you serious Clark ?
> Did you find that avatar floating around in the creek somewhere in the bayou or what !!! :mg:


GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## BearKills

hartofthethumb said:


> I was hoping I could make up a set of blue/silver strings for my SR-71 and have them ready when it gets here.


Mike can't fathom why anyone would want strings besides his on a bow, since when you order you get to pick your string color I am assuming.


----------



## DOAGuide

b_vanfossen said:


> I'm curious also. I might get slammed for saying this, but Could there a possibility of royalties being paid?



I think we should all forget about the lawsuit and just enjoy the bows of your choice. Obviously both companies are making bows so both sides win.


----------



## Crackers

BearKills said:


> Mike can't fathom why anyone would want strings besides his on a bow, since when you order you get to pick your string color I am assuming.


The bows come with the standard color and that's what you get. There will be no difference in this bow then any other I sell...you want different colors then you will buy them and get the stock as back up.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

rattlinman said:


> Uhhh, glad to see ya posting again...but LSU ???? Are you serious Clark ?
> Did you find that avatar floating around in the creek somewhere in the bayou or what !!! :mg:


Yea how bout them LSU Tigers, cousin Eddie!!!!


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Yea how bout them LSU Tigers, cousin Eddie!!!!


Can you turn that avitar down??? It's hurting my eyes!!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Can you turn that avitar down??? It's hurting my eyes!!!


That's because yours is spinning back-wards!!!

And because your a fan of the "other" Tigers, the ones from Missouri


----------



## EricO

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That's because yours is spinning back-wards!!!
> 
> And because your a fan of the "other" Tigers, the ones from Missouri


They sure love that purple and gold stuff down in DeRidder. Where are the tigers at preseason? 

You know you could have an "LSU Edition" in your target line up.......


----------



## Rambu

people are posting on the forum and i still can not log in.... still no email..... what gives


----------



## a1shooter

*U Joined too early*



Rambu said:


> people are posting on the forum and i still can not log in.... still no email..... what gives


Looks like those that just joined today are able to post.


----------



## Crackers

a1shooter said:


> Looks like those that just joined today are able to post.



Tried to register again and it said I already exist try again but with out the e-mail you can't login


----------



## a1shooter

*Yep*



Crackers said:


> Tried to register again and it said I already exist try again but with out the e-mail you can't login


This username/password already in use. Please try another.


----------



## a1shooter

*Well....*

....I guess it's time to hurry up and wait! :smile:


----------



## Crackers

a1shooter said:


> ....I guess it's time to hurry up and wait! :smile:


I sent THE guy a message and asked him nicely to fix it


----------



## rattlinman

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That's because yours is spinning back-wards!!!
> 
> And because your a fan of the "other" Tigers, the ones from Missouri


VERY TRUE !! I always knew one of you two were backwards.....now which one.....

GO BLACK & GOLD BABY !!

"when they carried you in here, you were crying like a baby"


----------



## a1shooter

*Sweet*



Crackers said:


> I sent THE guy a message and asked him nicely to fix it


Good move! "THE" guy? He should be able to take care of it. :thumbs_up (At least we can read the other posts.)


----------



## hartofthethumb

BearKills said:


> Mike can't fathom why anyone would want strings besides his on a bow, since when you order you get to pick your string color I am assuming.


There was no choice in string colors, stock strings are stock strings just like every other bow out there. I know these are top quality, being made by Crackers, but I want other colors. Plus if you make your own you pretty much want them on your bows, even if they might not be quite as good. I can wait til it comes in though, no problem at all:smile:


----------



## jgr1269

*Dealer*

looking for a dealer to place my order for a SR. There are no dealers in my area(Western New York). Any available dealers please pm me if you can take my order.


----------



## JOSEPH1

I really want to get an Infinity, but there are no dealers anywhere close to New Mexico. I have sent in several emails at the website, but never had got response. I don't know if there is a problem with it. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## JOSEPH1

I got my answers, even got a pm response from Kevin, can't wait to get my Infinity, wow!!!!


----------



## tmoran

*Where in Michigan?*

Have a buddy who needs an SR-71 in Michigan. Where can he get one? When? Thanks. Can someone send me a PM so he can order it? Looking for a 30"/100# or 30"/90#.


----------



## Yichi

Kevin Strother1 said:


> And because your a fan of the "other" Tigers, the ones from Missouri


Hey now, I resemble this remark


----------



## 2xR

Rambu said:


> people are posting on the forum and i still can not log in.... still no email..... what gives


Finally able to post - hooahhh


----------



## mdmountainman

tmoran said:


> Have a buddy who needs an SR-71 in Michigan. Where can he get one? When? Thanks. Can someone send me a PM so he can order it? Looking for a 30"/100# or 30"/90#.


Sasquatch sighting?


----------



## RamRock

*CracKers..*

ok, can SOmone please Take my order for a sr-71? dealers?, im in utah, shoot me a pm, im ready to order!


----------



## Crackers

I thought we had this taken care of...........???


----------



## B3AV3R

tmoran said:


> Have a buddy who needs an SR-71 in Michigan. Where can he get one? When? Thanks. Can someone send me a PM so he can order it? Looking for a 30"/100# or 30"/90#.


I'm working with your buddy on this. We're going to see what we can do...


----------



## RamRock

Crackers said:


> I thought we had this taken care of...........???


Sorry mike pm w info sent..THANKS:thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers

RamRock said:


> Sorry mike pm w info sent..THANKS:thumbs_up



Yep we're covered


----------



## Rattler

Kevin Strother1 said:


> That's because yours is spinning back-wards!!!
> 
> And because your a fan of the "other" Tigers, the ones from Missouri


SO WHAT they got LUCKY...Hookem Horns!


----------



## BearKills

Rattler said:


> SO WHAT they got LUCKY...Hookem Horns!


That's funny, you know what is even more hilarious, I went to the big 12 championship. OU vs Missouri, a vendor gave me some tickets and a key to a press box so I said what the hell. Me and a few buddies from work went and tailgated then hit the press box. While we were tailgating a plane flew over head with a big sign being pulled behind it. Appearently some Texas allumnist paid him to fly a sign that read

*Welcome to the "We both got beat by Texas" Bowl!!!*

It was great, because I was sporting purple and gold and telling all the missouri fans that they were just the cubs ... the real tigers play in DEATH VALLEY! So I really rubbed the sign in.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

If you want to experience college football frenzy, go to a night game at LSU.

It is something to behold.


----------



## bhtr3d

Kevin Strother1 said:


> If you want to experience college football frenzy, go to a night game at LSU.
> 
> It is something to behold.


Thanks, but no thanks.....There is only ONE TRUE team of the SEC an that will be coming to little lsu and taking the GATOR CHOMP out of the little baby tiger.


----------



## BearKills

bhtr3d said:


> Thanks, but no thanks.....There is only ONE TRUE team of the SEC an that will be coming to little lsu and taking the GATOR CHOMP out of the little baby tiger.


Pfffft .. no more QB troubles on the horizon .. p.s. go saints!


----------



## archery ham

> If you want to experience college football frenzy, go to a night game at LSU.
> 
> It is something to behold.


:nono: Too many crazy people there.



bhtr3d said:


> Thanks, but no thanks.....There is only ONE TRUE team of the SEC an that will be coming to little lsu and taking the GATOR CHOMP out of the little baby tiger.


Wrong again. Saban Nation & Forrest Gump is gonna run all over y'all. :amen:


----------



## jcmorgan31

hartofthethumb said:


> Kevin, Crackers, anybody.......Any chance of getting string/cable specs?


Vanquish

S - 55 1/8"
C - 35 7/8"


Infinity and SR-71

S- 57 5/16"
C- 38 9/16"


I don't have the serving lengths yet. I'm sure 10" and 6" on the cables will work.


----------



## Crackers

jcmorgan31 said:


> Vanquish
> 
> S - 55 1/8"
> C - 35 7/8"
> 
> 
> Infinity and SR-71
> 
> S- 57 5/16"
> C- 38 9/16"
> 
> 
> I don't have the serving lengths yet. I'm sure 10" and 6" on the cables will work.


34" ata

57.3125" String

0-16.5"_______26.625"-30.125"______33.75"-35"_______40.8125"-57.3125"

38.5625" cable

9"_______5"


55.125"

0-16.5"_______25.5"-29"________32.625-33.875"_______38.625"-55.125"

35.875"

9"_______5"

24 Strand 452x
.014 Halo
62xs center

Finish diameter is very important so if you go with different material your draw length and let off may be suffer and may put your warranty in jeopardy


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother*

I'll trust Crackers for the strings- Just give me a bow please, an Infinity if you will, black riser camo limbs or all black is all I ask.


----------



## hartofthethumb

I hope nobody thinks I don't want Cracker's stings for some reason. That is not the case. I know Mike makes top of the line strings, and Kevin definitely found a great builder to string his bows. There are 2 reasons I asked for the lengths.
1. I want a different color on my bow.
2. I make my own strings, so of course I want them on my bow, I'm sure Mike understands that.:darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

hartofthethumb said:


> I hope nobody thinks I don't want Cracker's stings for some reason. That is not the case. I know Mike makes top of the line strings, and Kevin definitely found a great builder to string his bows. There are 2 reasons I asked for the lengths.
> 1. I want a different color on my bow.
> 2. I make my own strings, so of course I want them on my bow, I'm sure Mike understands that.:darkbeer:



I was going to give them to you the other day but was at home and then forgot........I have old person moments once in a while


----------



## jcmorgan31

Crackers said:


> I was going to give them to you the other day but was at home and then forgot........I have old person moments once in a while


"Once in a while"????


----------



## hartofthethumb

Crackers said:


> I was going to give them to you the other day but was at home and then forgot........I have old person moments once in a while


Lol, I'm only 26 and I have those moments all the time already


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother*

If made strings I would do the same thing- But I can't sure can't make a bow, at least a compound. All I want is one.


----------



## Crackers

jcmorgan31 said:


> "Once in a while"????



Now your funny


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

wow you cant beat having the bow designer and the string maker on the same thread answering questions..glad to see things going forward again..bows look great..and the strings even better...


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Over 100,000 views, that is


----------



## DustyRx

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Over 100,000 views, that is


Now if you sold one bow per view of this thread that would be


----------



## RamRock

i cant wait to get my SR and give it a GOOD testing!!


----------



## mdewitt71

Crackers said:


> I was going to give them to you the other day but was at home and then forgot........*I have old person moments once in a while*


Brother, you aint suppose to mention that in public.


----------



## mathewskiller

*strother bow*

i want one of the sr71s i cant wait till they come out.


----------



## svbbubba

come on Sept........


----------



## gjs4

Did i miss it???.....is there an actual release/availibility date?


----------



## mathewskiller

does anyone know when these are coming out?


----------



## ToughAntlerTees




----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother*

I was told second week of August by Kevin himself but that ain't happened as we well know. Maybe the shadow knows?


----------



## BoCoMo

ttt


----------



## svbbubba

Thanks........Kevin......Bubba


----------



## ArcheryMachine

That Infinity has my name written all over it.

Is there a target bow in the future :darkbeer:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

*Hunting arrow speeds*

Infinity 29" 70.6# shoots a 460 grain arrow at 293-294 fps, equals 88# of K.E.

Just a little info on the average hunting bow and arrow speeds.


----------



## Rambu

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Infinity 29" 70.6# shoots a 460 grain arrow at 293-294 fps, equals 88# of K.E.
> 
> Just a little info on the average hunting bow and arrow speeds.


wow.... i want my bow...lol....


----------



## Crackers

ArcheryMachine said:


> That Infinity has my name written all over it.
> 
> Is there a target bow in the future :darkbeer:


No it has my name written on it LOL


----------



## Scablands

Are those laminations on that limb or trick of the light/paint job????


----------



## hartofthethumb

Crackers said:


> No it has my name written on it LOL


That is so mean...funny, but mean


----------



## hartofthethumb

Scablands said:


> Are those laminations on that limb or trick of the light/paint job????


Looks like the light doing it. Look at the pocket, it looks like that too.


----------



## svbbubba

come on .......Sept............


----------



## gjs4

svbbubba said:


> come on .......Sept............


for what?


----------



## Takeum

hartofthethumb said:


> Looks like the light doing it. Look at the pocket, it looks like that too.


Nah... THis is what a real Barnsdale look slike... Very easy to recognise once you own a few...


----------



## svbbubba

ELK season............:wink:


----------



## hartofthethumb

Takeum said:


> Nah... THis is what a real Barnsdale look slike... Very easy to recognise once you own a few...


Not sure what you mean...I was saying that there aren't any exposed laminations, just the light was making it look like that.


----------



## BoCoMo

ttt


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Bump...*

Bump...


----------



## Sky Warrior

"Wrong again. Saban Nation & Forrest Gump is gonna run all over y'all. "

ROLL TIDE!:darkbeer:


----------



## svbbubba

new Cam........Pic.............:wink:


----------



## Kevin Strother1

I design bows. I am not a lawyer and apparently I don’t always understand what they say (who does?). It seems that it is not true that all two-track binary bows will infringe on the ‘970 patent – I stand corrected. Sorry for any confusion that I caused. Strother Archery is perfecting its current non-two-track cam system, and it has offered and agreed not to sell two-track binary cam bows for the next year in order to settle its litigation with Elite at no cost.


----------



## bponb

*Infinity???*

Who can I put my order in for an Infinity?



P.S. Kevin, didn't the hogs kick LSU's butt last year. And we had a sucky team to boot. Wait until this year when we have something better.


----------



## sirrobinhood

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I design bows. I am not a lawyer and apparently I don’t always understand what they say (who does?). It seems that it is not true that all two-track binary bows will infringe on the ‘970 patent – I stand corrected. Sorry for any confusion that I caused. Strother Archery is perfecting its current non-two-track cam system, and it has offered and agreed not to sell two-track binary cam bows for the next year in order to settle its litigation with Elite at no cost.


You posted the same thing on your website...Looks like you lawyer typed it up for you in a PDF Document and sent it to you to post LOL
I was holding out to buy a new bow, but I have come to realize that SA will not have a bow this year. I wish all the luck to you and I look forward to seeing something next year.


----------



## Tmaziarz

*here are some future customers*

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## standsitter

Ttt


----------



## Ich Bin

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I design bows. I am not a lawyer and apparently I don’t always understand what they say (who does?). It seems that it is not true that all two-track binary bows will infringe on the ‘970 patent – I stand corrected. Sorry for any confusion that I caused. Strother Archery is perfecting its current non-two-track cam system, and it has offered and agreed not to sell two-track binary cam bows for the next year in order to settle its litigation with Elite at no cost.


Kevin,

It sounds like you might be able to use the two-track cam for the 2011 line. Which is great. It would be a shame if you could not use your own cam design. I hope things work out and your new company becomes a success.

E


----------



## Apott05

When can i pick up an SR-71? Where do i buy it and find more information and pricing? I didnt read this whole thread. Sorry.


----------



## Apott05

Crap i just seen in the above post that they are not available. My bad.


----------



## jwolfe78

ttt


----------



## stinky1

are we still looking to see these bows in Sep.? only a few days left?


----------



## stinky1

this was on the 4 page. what happened to the hype over these bows????


----------



## Bonehead1

Tmaziarz said:


> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


Thats funny!!


----------



## Billincamo

Ich Bin said:


> Kevin,
> 
> It sounds like you might be able to use the two-track cam for the 2011 line. Which is great. It would be a shame if you could not use your own cam design. I hope things work out and your new company becomes a success.
> 
> E


By then something better will come along.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

#4 LSU vs #1 Florida this Saturday!
GO LSU!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## jamesbowman

*Strother*

I reckon we don't have any bows to talk about on here so- Go Florida Gators!


----------



## Aggieland

Aggieland is still hanging strong.. Got my order still in for an SR-71.. Can't wait to see what Kevin delevers hope it is something sweet..


----------



## Karbon

I'm still a fanboy here,

...and waiting to harvest something with a Vanquish.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Seriously, any news??? I would really like to get my hands on a SR-71!!


----------



## Kevin Strother1

Bows will be available this calender year, they will be 2010 models.


----------



## Aggieland

Wont be long


----------



## bowguru.com

*interesting*

Hmmm, builds a bow, then market's it, then sells the business. Makes me want to buy a bow from a company that doesnt stay around.


----------



## Aggieland

He never sold Strother Archery..


----------



## Karbon

Nice to see you on here Kevin.

Can't wait for the BOWS!!!!


----------



## NJBuckBuster

HMMM Bowgru 1 post and already talking S*#T.. Wonder who you are???? 

If you know anything about Kevin and his designs you would think twice about saying something stupid again...


Also Bowgru fill out your profile so we know who you are...

NJBB


----------



## Crackers

bowguru.com said:


> Hmmm, builds a bow, then market's it, then sells the business. Makes me want to buy a bow from a company that doesnt stay around.




Well a simple IP trace would tell who it is. Has to be a alter because he thinks he knows so much


----------



## Aggieland

What makes me laugh is he is prob anouther Elite junkie. I mean come on they are going to release what he designed "Again" and then they are on their own.. I say follow the people creating great bows and not the name of a company.. We will see how they fair after they have to start coming up with their own stuff. nothing against Elite,but they have proven nothing yet besides they can afford to buy a company..


----------



## Gangster II

I'm done with Bowtech. Looking for a bow with. 32.5 or less ATA. 7'' or higher BH and 80# DW if possible is there any plans for strother to build 1. I was thinking about a Elite z28. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aggieland

If thats what your looking for im almost certain SA will have a bow that is close to those specs..


----------



## Yichi

Hmmm.... news appears to be good news  My wallet might not like the news


----------



## Karbon

Sweet sweet news


----------



## bolizous

Does any one know the difference between the new models, was thinking about buying a z28 but might wait to see what is offered.


----------



## Aggieland

Only rumors of more speed and a few other tweeks..


----------



## Karbon

VS the Z28...

The SA bows will have a different grip angle, wider shelf, different finish, and available in Predator Camo.
Cams are not set in stone yet, but speculations are...smoother and faster.
Limbs are actually said to be tougher and more consistant...N/C there on actual Barnsdale or not for the Z28.


----------



## Aggieland

Just chillin here on the SA page waiting on some pics....... Whoop..


----------



## dwilson

the two track cam will not be on elite bows either


----------



## Just 1 More

dwilson said:


> the two track cam will not be on thier bows either


Thats been known for some time now


----------



## Takeum

The new Judge with the module system looks to me as a newer style 2 track design.... Don't you agree?


----------



## BearKills

Just Announced over at SA's site.



> For those wanting an update, we are busting our rears to get the bows out ASAP!
> 
> If you need a new bow in the next 2-4 weeks then buy something else, if you can wait those 2-4 weeks then hold out,
> 
> IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT!!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure when the pics will be posted, I'm working on new cams, new limbs, new pockets, new axles and making these bows as sweet as possible.
> 
> I WILL NOT bring a bow out that is a step back, these are 2 steps forward, they are even better than what we had planned to ship back a couple months ago.
> 
> The bows will draw smoother, shoot FASTER with less vibration, and are quieter.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> We will even be introducing a couple of new models


----------



## Bnbfishin

All that new stuff...why didn't he just come up with that from the beginning? 


BearKills said:


> Just Announced over at SA's site.


----------



## BearKills

Bnbfishin said:


> All that new stuff...why didn't he just come up with that from the beginning?


Can you say planning ahead for the 2011 line up? I mean I wouldn't start a bow company with no immediate future mapped out. Sounds to me like he just needed to bring some of these future ideas to fruition.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Maybe he should of thought about getting his 2010 line up squared away first :dontknow:


BearKills said:


> Can you say planning ahead for the 2011 line up? I mean I wouldn't start a bow company with no immediate future mapped out. Sounds to me like he just needed to bring some of these future ideas to fruition.


----------



## AR&BOW

Takeum said:


> The new Judge with the module system looks to me as a newer style 2 track design.... Don't you agree?


So why are you posting that in the Strother section?



Bnbfishin said:


> All that new stuff...why didn't he just come up with that from the beginning?


If you know how Kevin works you would understand. When he went back to change the cam and was playing with the design to get it exactly the way he wants it, he probably had some new ideas or better ways to make other parts also. There is no way that he is able to settle for what was already there when he has come up with something even better. That is part of the reason he always gets delayed with releasing bows, he won't let them go until they are the best he can do for the time being. Also the reason he has learned not to make promise dates this time.




BearKills said:


> Can you say planning ahead for the 2011 line up? I mean I wouldn't start a bow company with no immediate future mapped out. Sounds to me like he just needed to bring some of these future ideas to fruition.


Not sure, but doubt they will be 2011. I am sure they will still be 2010 models, but he would have to confirm that.


----------



## BearKills

AR&BOW said:


> So why are you posting that in the Strother section?
> 
> 
> 
> If you know how Kevin works you would understand. When he went back to change the cam and was playing with the design to get it exactly the way he wants it, he probably had some new ideas or better ways to make other parts also. There is no way that he is able to settle for what was already there when he has come up with something even better. That is part of the reason he always gets delayed with releasing bows, he won't let them go until they are the best he can do for the time being. Also the reason he has learned not to make promise dates this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but doubt they will be 2011. I am sure they will still be 2010 models, but he would have to confirm that.


AR, I was saying that some of the ideas may be some he had post 2010 linup was made. Meaning he already had the 2010s going to production and had some ideas for next years bows.

As for BNBFishin ... you can always go buy something else, probability is though once the Strothers on the shelf you will be asking your wife for permission to buy one after it smokes everything else on the shelf. If you didn't care you wouldn't be here making comments nor following the progress.


----------



## Karbon

Lots of haters out as of late.
I'll wait...
Then again,


*I WON ONE!!! :darkbeer:*

Sorry, I'm just a little excited about my new Vanquish.


----------



## Takeum

AR&BOW said:


> So why are you posting that in the Strother section?
> 
> 
> 
> If you know how Kevin works you would understand. When he went back to change the cam and was playing with the design to get it exactly the way he wants it, he probably had some new ideas or better ways to make other parts also. There is no way that he is able to settle for what was already there when he has come up with something even better. That is part of the reason he always gets delayed with releasing bows, he won't let them go until they are the best he can do for the time being. Also the reason he has learned not to make promise dates this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but doubt they will be 2011. I am sure they will still be 2010 models, but he would have to confirm that.


AR&BOW,,, Because in thread #2003,, Dwilson stated that Elite wasn't using the 2 track design for 2010..... Do you have a problem with someone answering a question about their 2010 designs or something? Geez.... Relax bro... It's all good,,,,


----------



## camoman73

It seems kevin is trying to perfect everything,and will not put a lesser product out. I say good for him even if it means these will be a 2010 line.
Do you want a half a$# bow? I know i dont.
From what ive read he has had a lot to deal with ,and a lot of hurdles to overcome legaly so give the guy a break.:darkbeer:


----------



## 188 Inches

I am waiting patiently for what I am sure will be the best bow in the industry!


----------



## Karbon

I am perfectly fine with a delay if the end result is perfection...

Prove the haters WRONG Kevin.


----------



## ArcheryFanDan

*Looking Foward*

I'm looking forward to updates on your blog.


----------



## AboveIBO

From what I'm hearing these bows are going to be some kinda Sweet... Can't wait for a chance to shoot the SR-71


----------



## YankeeRebel

I for one can't wait see what Kevin is gonna bring to the table. 2010 is gonna be an exciting year for alot of bow manufacturers. :thumb:


----------



## Aggieland

I think he is bringing something special this year. Should be interesting..


----------



## mrhappypantz

*new bows*

any pics of new bows? anything for short armed guys 26 draw?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

There are a few pics of raw bows and a black Infinity I posted. Look on the Strother Archery forum.

The shorter draw lengths will be available about 3-4 weeks after the longer draws start shipping.


----------



## Rebelrick

Kevin,,, I did'nt read through all these post to find my answer, so here is my question ! When is the 37" model going to be available in the LEFT hand.


----------



## Crackers

Rebelrick said:


> Kevin,,, I did'nt read through all these post to find my answer, so here is my question ! When is the 37" model going to be available in the LEFT hand.



Well it's a tad shorter then 37 and LH'ty comes out the same time as the rights


----------



## xringbob

Is there any pics of the 37 ata


----------



## Crackers

xringbob said:


> Is there any pics of the 37 ata




ah nope


----------



## knarrly

Way off topic but any strother fans interested in a piece of history, Black Knight by Oregon bow company, think it was his first commercially marketed bow design.

It is a well used hunting bow 29/70 I was given it and have no real use for it. 

Would put it in classifieds but it is unlikely to be a searched for bow. Pretty much shipping plus a couple bucks.


----------



## Rattler

The old strother cam looked somewhat different and it had a stop feature to make sure it didnt lock up without a draw stop.



Takeum said:


> The new Judge with the module system looks to me as a newer style 2 track design.... Don't you agree?


----------



## Crackers

Rattler said:


> The old strother cam looked somewhat different and it had a stop feature to make sure it didnt lock up without a draw stop.


So true and you could change mods with out a press and very minimal tuning afterward.


----------



## switchback33

where are these being made? When will we be able to see one?


----------



## Kevin Strother1

You can see one on our forum or on here in the general section.

The Black version is shipping now with camo shipping soon.


----------



## Crackers

switchback33 said:


> where are these being made? When will we be able to see one?


----------



## Dugga Boy

The bows looks superb!:thumbs_up.

Are the limb pockets painted with a sharpie?

DB


PS: All the best for your injured finger.


----------



## bowaholic77

Forgive me if this has been asked many times but......What is the MSRP on these bows?


----------



## AboveIBO

That thing is sick looking. I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## mod10g

Man they look nice!!!!


----------



## MikeJaz

Can't wait to see em. Man Darton is making a killing on cam royalties.


----------



## wildroamer

bowaholic77 said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked many times but......What is the MSRP on these bows?


Dealer told me MAP $779.


----------



## vtec21

Can someone care to explain to me bout sometimes only changing one mod on this cam system? I think its going to be the best of all put into one.


----------



## nickster

have not had the chance to shoot these yet , but have heard great reviews on them


----------



## mtelknut

wildroamer said:


> Dealer told me MAP $779.


MSRP...
829.00 for the SR.....
819.00 for Vanquish and Infinity.


----------



## Ghost 133

*Dealers*

The answer to this may be in this thread somewhere but I didnt find it when I did a search for dealers. What is the plan for getting bows to customers who currently have no dealer close to them? Can you order from one of the listed dealers and have it shipped to you?


----------



## Dilligaf

Takeum said:


> The new Judge with the module system looks to me as a newer style 2 track design.... Don't you agree?


Agreed but with the yoke on the other end would it also be a bit like a cam0.5


----------



## Rattler

Spoke with someone that has shot an infinity and he says they pull nothing like a hoyt or a cam and a half. Smoother than the GT500. pulls more like a binary to him. Very dead in the hand and quiet


----------



## Dilligaf

will there be a target bow


----------



## Crackers

Dilligaf said:


> will there be a target bow



Over 36" ata ......yes


----------



## svbbubba

tttt.......:bump:


----------



## a1shooter

*Same question*



vtec21 said:


> Can someone care to explain to me bout sometimes only changing one mod on this cam system? I think its going to be the best of all put into one.


Can someone go into more detail about having to only change one mod for certain adjustments? Please!


----------



## vtec21

a1shooter said:


> Can someone go into more detail about having to only change one mod for certain adjustments? Please!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1078909&highlight=strother+cam+question

Kevin replied to my post in this thread. Its at the bottom.


----------



## NJBuckBuster

What kind of sight is on that bow?? 

NJBB


----------



## a1shooter

*Thanks*



vtec21 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1078909&highlight=strother+cam+question
> 
> Kevin replied to my post in this thread. Its at the bottom.


Thanks!


----------



## Karbon

My Vanquish Shipped today...

Sorry I'm a little pumped.


----------



## mdewitt71

Karbon said:


> My Vanquish Shipped today...
> 
> Sorry I'm a little pumped.


Camo model?????

I am beginning to think I might see a Unicorn before I see one of these bows in camo......


----------



## Karbon

I'll post a pic VERY SOON for you.

Predator riser, black limbs should look sweet.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I know some of these are shipping and someone has to have some...where are the pics?


----------



## mdewitt71

Breathn said:


> I know some of these are shipping and someone has to have some...where are the pics?


Shipping....yes we have been told but, actually in the hands of the "regular peeps", I am thinking only the few black models we have seen pics of already are the only ones out right now.


----------



## Rattler

Just Shot the Infinity

28 or 28.5 (didnt measure it) and 60lber

Lines from Cams, limbs, to riser were very nice.

Cams:

Great machine work and attention to detail

Limbs:

VERY cleanly made. Little over 2" wide including split area.

Riser:

Great machine work again. the shelf is sa-weet. Grip area has a great feel to it. Limb pockets are very nice and sturdy.

This bow was phenominal to shoot! Absolutely ZERO noise. Definately no need for limb suppressors. Did not chrono it but it was quick. 

Put it in the hooter shooter at the shop and was very dead on shot then. No cam lean to mention either. 

DOES NOT PULL LIKE A HOYT OR ANY OTHER CAM AND A HALF!!!!!!
THe shop owner even mentioned this and how ultra smooth it was to draw.

I loved the HOYT Carbon Matrix, but this one is better IMO. The draw cycle is definately smoother than the Matrix and its wall id better due to the stops. It seems like a binary but not as tough. Definately smoother than the GT500 and Z28 08.5. 09 Z and this one will be close in the way they pull. If the SR71 pulls like this then DA-YUM! I think it may take a slightly stiffer arrow than one may think but I will need one of my own to play with to make the final determination.

So far this is the BEST 2010 model bow I have shot to date. I suggest you find one, shoot it, and be in awe for yourself!


----------



## Aggieland

Nice Rattler very nice.. Cant wait to see what kind of sweet looking grips you cook up for these all black SA bows!!!!!!!


----------



## svbbubba

........ttt.........


----------



## Grand River Zip

*Infinity*


----------



## Longbow42

Wow! Great looking bow with performance to match. I can't wait for mine.


----------



## mdewitt71

Nice update on the Strother Website............

I think I may just have to order a Lefty SR71 in the near future. :wink:


----------



## hoefj

Grand River Zip said:


>


isnt that backwards? lol


----------



## badbow148

Thanks Rattler for a great review.


----------



## Rattler

Top


----------



## hartofthethumb

Anyone received a 30" SR-71 yet?....


----------



## Crackers

hartofthethumb said:


> Anyone received a 30" SR-71 yet?....


No one has yet


----------



## hartofthethumb

Crackers said:


> No one has yet


Thanks. I hope they aren't too much farther out.


----------



## Crackers

Infinity 28/60 IBO 322 as seen. Wish I knew what peep this is but don't have a clue.


----------



## 1tex3d

Crackers said:


> Infinity 28/60 IBO 322 as seen. Wish I knew what peep this is but don't have a clue.


Looks like a red "Super Ball Peep" from Specialty Archery Products???


----------



## Crackers

1tex3d said:


> Looks like a red "Super Ball Peep" from Specialty Archery Products???


What I thought too untill I looked closer. Not a super peep and no threads


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36

Crackers said:


> What I thought too untill I looked closer. Not a super peep and no threads


Its the new "Red Eye" peep from EP Hunting :mg:


----------



## Crackers

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Its the new "Red Eye" peep from EP Hunting :mg:



Should of figured you know........up a little late aren't we R.

Marty's bow not doing to bad is it


----------



## bjthoele

on the Infinity pic where is that LD rest cord tied off to?  It appears it is going back behind the cam on the limb tip and I have never seen that before. How is it attached? Maybe a pic of that side of the bow if possible???

Thanks!!


----------



## Belicoso

bjthoele said:


> on the Infinity pic where is that LD rest cord tied off to? It appears it is going back behind the cam on the limb tip and I have never seen that before. How is it attached? Maybe a pic of that side of the bow if possible???
> 
> Thanks!!


I bet it´s attched to the axle, I am not 100% on it but I think it´s an idea from Cracker´s to mount it there, if I remember right he had some longer axles installed on some bows as well to do so.


----------



## mdewitt71

Good job Mike (again).........I cant wait to start seeing some of them camo Strothers. Especially some Lefties. :shade:

I like that peep, might have to order a couple to play with. :darkbeer:


----------



## Crackers

A Storm blew through today peep/loop IBO 337 29/60 SR-71

















Couple with different grips


----------



## Firenock

Crackers said:


> A Storm blew through today peep/loop IBO 337 29/60 SR-71


You did say 29" 60lbs draw SR-71? What do you think s 29.5" 65Max to 66lbs draw SR-71 with a 347grains arrow will do.


----------



## APAnTN

Crackers said:


> Infinity 28/60 IBO 322 as seen. Wish I knew what peep this is but don't have a clue.


Mike this peep is madeby the floks who make the Reign Broadheads. One side is supposed to be smaller than the other its supposed to work like binos from what the guy said


----------



## thirdhandman

Congratulations to you Kevin and good luck on your new venture. Although from what I seen, you have a way of making good luck. You have always engineered good bows and I can't wait to shoot one of the new ones.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

thirdhandman said:


> Congratulations to you Kevin and good luck on your new venture. Although from what I seen, you have a way of making good luck. You have always engineered good bows and I can't wait to shoot one of the new ones.


Thank you.

All of the Strother Archery Team has put in a tremendous effort to make this happen.

I'm sure some of our machinist have thought about putting a "hit" out on me!!LOL

I can be very hard to please. I don't believe in "good enough". I like "that is excellent".

We have teamed up with some excellent suppliers also, only quality components are used to assemble our bows.

Crackers string/cables.

Oregon Hydrographics dipping using Strother Archery's own version of Predator Deception camo, covered in Durasoft.

Torqueless Grips.

New proprietary limbs and coatings on our cams and pockets.

Speed rating that are achievable WITHOUT super tuning.

Try one and see for yourself.

I saw that same type of peep today, weighs 9 grains, at least the one I had did.


----------



## Karbon

...And the end result (Kevin) is a fabulous line up.

Great work to all those involved in the SA bows.:thumbs_up


----------



## tbetch1

*Congrats to Strother Archery*

I'm new to AT, but I want to congratulate Strother Archery, and specifically Kevin Strother. I joined the AT forum to research my next bow purchase, and in 2 months I have gone from never having heard of Strother Archery to being a fan. I am hoping for a dealer here in southern Minnesota in the near future, otherwise I may have to plan a trip just to tryout Strother bows. How will I explain that to my wife?

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## LAbowfisher

tbetch1, I'm in the exact same position as you - new to AT, and trying to learn all I can about new models so I can decide which one I'm getting. I have shot a few, but won't buy one 'til I try the Infinity (I need 31" dl). I'm hoping Kevin's Louisiana roots will help get us a dealer here in Southeast LA, or at least a rep here for a visit soon. Good luck with your search, and post your results.


----------



## Rattler

Thank you crackers for fixing that ld on marty's infinity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackers

Rattler said:


> Thank you crackers for fixing that ld on marty's infinity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah I couldn't deal with that upside down hook up thing they had going on LOL


----------



## Rattler

When I saw it I was like OMD! NO!


----------



## hunteraj

*strother bow*

im not a limbdriver shooter but am interested in where the cable is attached and why? on crackers pics they look to be attached near or on the cam axle. whats the benefits? thinking about trying one to free up my down cable. by the way; love the looks and sound of the strother bows! if i can ever make it to a dealer i would love to shoot one.


----------

